# Riding Blind — Midlife Horse Adventures



## knightrider

I will follow your journal with great interest because of my very very dear blind friend and all the fun we had with horses together (and many other things like doing plays and shows together). I miss my friend so so much. She died when we were about 36.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

That was a great first journal post, and D is absolutely darling! I completely fell in love with Icelandics when I visited Iceland this past summer and got to ride one. There is nothing quite like the tolt - it had me grinning from ear to ear the entire time. I'm considering owning one some day. 

I also lease. I completely understand the feeling of one day going great, then new challenges, then seemingly fixing those challenges, then either new or old challenges returning.

I can't wait to read more about your journey with D.


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> I will follow your journal with great interest because of my very very dear blind friend and all the fun we had with horses together (and many other things like doing plays and shows together). I miss my friend so so much. She died when we were about 36.



So sorry to hear that! It sounds like she was an amazing and brave woman!


----------



## Animalia

IRideaHippogriff said:


> That was a great first journal post, and D is absolutely darling! I completely fell in love with Icelandics when I visited Iceland this past summer and got to ride one. There is nothing quite like the tolt - it had me grinning from ear to ear the entire time. I'm considering owning one some day.
> 
> I also lease. I completely understand the feeling of one day going great, then new challenges, then seemingly fixing those challenges, then either new or old challenges returning.
> 
> I can't wait to read more about your journey with D.



Yes, I was hooked when she was tolting that first day! I like Flying Pace though too--going fast without cantering! Of course I can barely get her into Tolt anymore--she just goes right into Pacing.


----------



## jaydee

What a great start to a Journal.


----------



## WildestDandelion

subbing


----------



## PoptartShop

What a great first journal post. Definitely excited to hear more.  Sounds like you definitely have the right attitude. Working through things makes everything worth it. Great pictures!


----------



## Animalia

So, I am including the first video of my riding Draumsyn. This was the third or fourth ride on her and the first day I tried riding in just a halter. I had thought some of her issues were bit related. Her bridle was rather tight (as I'm told Icelandic's bridles are) and they have this tight little chin strap that holds their bottom lip rather tensely and "pinches" a bit. It's a regular snaffle, so the bit itself isn't that harsh. But she didn't like having it put on and whenever she saw the bridle coming, she dropped her head to the ground and swung it to the other side. Hmmm. Being that I have turned over a new leaf in horsemanship, I wanted to see if the bridle was part of her problem in being stubborn and antsy sometimes. My last ride she had also chewed on the bit quite a lot and was yawning and stretching her mouth. I have quiet hands normally, but when she got stubborn, I had get a little tougher and then we just fought. So, I screwed up my courage, trusted my instincts, and the owner and all her stories about this horse and got on with just a flat halter and a dog leash for reins! (my "hands-free" dog leash is built exactly like reins, with clips on both ends and is 12' long--so 6ft reins). D went beautifully for me most of the time that day. We did the outdoor arena, and she was a little nervous about the farm equipment parked next to it--I think? Here's the thing--I don't see well. I can tell there is equipment there. I can tell the closest one is a hay elevator (or whatever you call that very tall motorized ramp that sends the hay up to the second story LOL), but I have for the vast majority of the time, lost my fear of the "unknown" amorphous shapes that I encounter in the world, and I now trust that every stick and shadow I see is not a snake in my path. LOL So, all I'm saying is, she's not getting this "nervous" thing from my vision problems--because that doesn't scare me. So, she hates that one side of the arena. I walk her around in hand a little before riding. I show her the barrels sitting on the edge--let her touch and sniff them. I'm so proud of myself for helping this horse get calm, giving her what she needs to build her trust and faith in me. I'm feeling good. And I get on and she goes great--at least to the point that I would barely know I was riding her without a bit--she responds well, stops, turns, all that. Maybe I'm direct reining a bit wide on the turns without a bit (pulling the rein more straight out). But a couple times as we pass the exit gate, she stops and refuses to move. Just absolutely stuck. So I turn her and then turn her back and then the other side and back, and I experiment with more heel pressure. Until now, I had really not wanted to kick her at all if I didn't have to. I eventually started giving just small, soft kicks--not that it seemed to matter. Anyway, we got going again. I even had her tolting (although I'm not sure I had much to do with it LOL)--but I did "coax" her into the right gait somehow and I was having a blast! We pretty much sidepassed all the way down the far side of the arena every time, but she kept moving and we kept going and I felt like we were improving and I wasn't letting her "run the show", but I also wasn't being mean. "I will be firm but kind" as Julie Andrews sings in Sound of Music! And only a touch of fear in my ocassionally as she shied away at the corner a few times. I did not have a very confident seat yet and was riding with a very tense butt and every turn we took at more than a walk I slipped a bit and got nervous--but then righted myself and felt fine again. I wanted to tolt or trot or pace through those tall poles, but I didn't have the seat for that yet. Turns out, it only took about 2 more rides to find that seat and feel more secure. 



Anyway, I was feeling proud, but also unconfident about letting anyone see this video, as I knew I was not riding very well and barely felt like I knew what I was doing. I'm much more used to neck reining a big Western style horse. But I've done a little English riding and studied it a lot in videos so I thought I could just learn as I go. I fooled D's owner anyway! LOL But I didn't want my Mom's cousins wife who is a big league horse trainer and Gran Prix dressage rider (and her daughter got a job at 18 working with a Royal family from Belgium or Denmark who had a place in Florida--training and riding their wildly expensive horses. So, horse training--and high level is in their genes. And I have them as FB friends and know the mom quite well and didn't want to "show off" my lack of riding prowess, no matter how personally proud I was--and happy. I have secretly watched that video dozens of times as a form of "pinching" myself to believe this was really me and I was so happy to have this horse! And even more secretly, I wanted to evaluate my riding skills and see if I could tell how I could improve, or if I "looked" ok. At this point, I was still feeling amazing and amazed by the whole thing. Oh, and I also looked fat in the video LOL! I am all leg and when I sit- I just look all squished up--plus I have my front pockets of the jacket stuffed with gloves, my hair piece, sunglasses, a bag of carros--etc. I was floating and apparently, all things that float or fly, have to hit the ground (and sometimes crash land) eventually. 



Next ride, Fear finally found me and snuck up and bit me on the keister! More on that next time. 



In the video, please forgive my smartphone illiterate husband's banter. LOL Oh, and for those that don't know (I didn't when I started leasing her) Icelandic horses don't "bend" well. They don't have a lot of flexible lateral movement, so you don't usually lunge them for instance and they would never be barrel racers or pole benders. D makes pretty wide turns around barrels and poles and stuff, but that is more anatomy than anything I think. I've learned to work it with it and minimize it, within her limits. She is also well voice trained, and that's how I move her between gaits for the most part. Hope this video link works! The last picture I call "Horses!" as a not to Elizabeth Tayler in National Velvet when she stepped onto the race grounds for the Grand National. I am SO happy to be in a horse barn regularly--the small is just so full of joy for me!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

You look like you're having such a great time with her in that video, and she is such a cute little mover! I love her little tolt - it looks so smooth and fun. Do you know if her preferred gait is tolt? I know Icelandics usually have one.

I know Icelandics are stubborn, plus she is a mare (I prefer mares, actually), so I can imagine you definitely will need to stand your ground with her.

I'm pretty sure reading your journal is going to make me even more obsessed with Icelandics than I already am (which already includes: following multiple Icelandic farms on Facebook, part of a group of Icelandic orders, and reguarly checking Icelandic sale ads.)


----------



## Animalia

IRideaHippogriff said:


> You look like you're having such a great time with her in that video, and she is such a cute little mover! I love her little tolt - it looks so smooth and fun. Do you know if her preferred gait is tolt? I know Icelandics usually have one.
> 
> I know Icelandics are stubborn, plus she is a mare (I prefer mares, actually), so I can imagine you definitely will need to stand your ground with her.
> 
> I'm pretty sure reading your journal is going to make me even more obsessed with Icelandics than I already am (which already includes: following multiple Icelandic farms on Facebook, part of a group of Icelandic orders, and reguarly checking Icelandic sale ads.)



Well, I think pacing is her favorite gait now., I thought it was Tolt, but I have trouble keeping her in tolt before she switches to pacing. Her trot is almost non-existent though--that usually turns into a tolt very quickly. Icelandics are fun!


----------



## Animalia

So before I continue the saga of my time up til now, I need to mention today. I went out to see Draumsyn and had planned to just walk her around the farm, around the arenas, spend time with her and then eventually saddle her and ride for maybe 15-20 minutes with my husband leading us for the first few minutes--to put us both more at ease. Instead, I get out to the fetlock deep muddy paddock and find a problem. Loki, D's little brother ( a gorgeous black Icelandic--bigger than D) came right over for petting and carrots. I usually have to go all the way across the darn mud pit to get D. Today, she was laying down in her shelter--in poop and pee and a little mud. Yuck! But as I was talking to Loki and getting ready to walk out there, she had come out and walked halfway to me. So, I got a carrot and coaxed her a few more steps. All good--she mostly came to me! I guess she doesn't hate me. LOL Or at least she loves carrots! I started putting the halter on and was horrified to see her left eye! I have pics I'll post later. It was gruesome. A festering, pus oozing wound on the outside corner and the inside corner was filled with gobs of yellow pus and eye gunk that had fun all the way down her face to her muzzle and gunked up her forelock! And she wouldn't open the eye and when I lifted her lid, there was no eyeball--it was rolled up in her head and I got a little frightened thinking maybe it WAS gone, or destroyed. Keep in mind that I was Vet Tech for 13 years--small animal--but I did help out with some horse stuff and I worked in several large boarding stables where I had to medicate and help the vet, etc. So I'm not a ninny when it comes to this stuff. 



So I got her out of the paddock and immediately had my husband help me take some close up pics and I sent them to D's owner. I thought this was one of her days off from work, so I texted and called to see if she could come out--or just call the vet. While I waited to hear back from her, I walked D all over and even let her loose in the indoor arena while I sat on one end. She explored a little, but kept coming back to where I was. Good sign I think! Then, we walked a little more outside, then I took her into the outdoor arena and let her loose again. I took off walking and she just followed me, at my heel. I walked up on the teeterboard--she walked up on the teeterboard. LOL Then she stopped to pose for some pics on top of it. LOL 



So, still hadn't heard back so decided I was just going to go ahead and clean the eye. Took me 20 minutes to get most of the gunk cleaned up and determine there was definitely a wound on the outside corner. There was crusted gunk all the across the eyelids. Her inner corner was sore from all the crusty tear build up. She has some allergies and I usually have to wipe her eyes with a little warm water when I'm there--just a little bit of crustiness from minor weeping. But this was looking like full blown conjuctivitis. I think what may have happened is she was trying to scratch or rub the eye and ended up wounding herself--her shelter has a big hole in it with some jagged boards. I thought they were fixing this!! Anyway, finally heard from the owner and she came out to check. Then, we medicated D with some oral antibiotics and some topical meds. Vet coming out tomorrow--so hopefully no emergency fee for Brianna (the owner). I just happened to be going out tomorrow again anyway, so we are both going to meet out there and assess things. I probably won't ride tomorrow either. 

Here's the thing, I have been forgetting who I am with this horse. I am Animalia. I am strong, confident and don't take BS from animals or humans. I am kind and sweet with them, but I don't overcoddle and spoil them--they need to behave within a framework of discipline--for their benefit as well. Working on this health situation was right in my wheelhouse and felt natural and confident--it's what I do. So that also helped me find the rest of me. As we walked and I got the treats out for positive reinforcement in the areas D didn't like to go--she got too push a few times--rooting for treats and being lippy (not bitey though) and sharply said "NO" a couple times. I haven't done this with her yet. She listened. Then, I tapped her sharply on the nose once--with one finger--and it was really just a tap--she flinched and jerked and stepped back and I said "yeah--watch it, you do need to behave!". Instead of being scared by her having a mini-tantrum. 



I think all of us this will actually help her trust me and follow my lead better. I've been so namby pamby with her and she was taking advantage. Yes, I'm nervous, but I told her today (yes outloud LOL) that just b/c I made her nervous about a situation because I was feeling worried--didn't mean she was allowed to pull and run and spin. There is nothing to be afraid of in that stupid wagon wheel or white metal sign! Throwing a tantrum (hey, she's an Icelandic--so it might not seem like much of a tantrum to an Arabian owner, but for her it is) is not acceptable nor even needed. Firm but kind. Everyone needs to hear the word "No" sometimes--wheither it will spook them or not. 

So, we'll see how she responds to me tomorrow. Nice to have two days in a row with her. Even the owner said she was being a snot today--and not just because of her eye. My theory on her "snottiness" the last month is that the farm locked her out of her pasture. They shut them into the front part of the enclosure--the dirt part. She LOVES to eat! Not sure how much hay they get, but there are no slow feeders and she's out there with two pushy geldings so not even sure how much she gets to eat in a day. She's not skinny, it's not that. It's just that after being used to grazing most the day, at your leisure, for enjoyment, to suddenly be locked out -- and forced to look at the candy store just a few inches away must be torture! When I have her out--she looks for any tiny blade of grass to snag. She's just obsessed. I guess I would be cranky too. Maybe this is the real reason horses get crabby in Winter--b/c they get locked out of their pastures.


----------



## carshon

Glad you had a confidence booting moment and I hope her eye injury is not serious. OUr horses also act like fools when locked off of the pasture for the winter. Their natural instinct is to eat more when the weather turns and humans lock them up with less to eat!


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry to hear that about her eye. :sad: Probably was trying to scratch it & of course, hurt herself. They do the darndest things! Glad she let you near it though, & was a good sport through it all. Hopefully it is nothing serious, let us know how the vet visit goes today. I can tell she definitely trusts you. The fact that she kept coming back to you, is definitely a good sign.  They know good humans!

It makes sense that she was acting like that, could definitely be the frustration of being locked off the pasture, no doubt, & having to compete with the geldings.


----------



## Animalia

Well, apparently we've avoided a Vet visit. I have nothing to do with calling the vet, paying for vet fees or anything. But my horse's owner met me there again today and the eye already looked much better after one dose of oral antibiotics and some betadine on the wound. The wound is pretty nasty--but not huge. About the size of a dime or so. I brought my "kit" today and washed the eye and wound with a homemade wash of filtered water, sea salt, xylitol and iodine. All in small amounts. I put this in my own eyes so I know it's safe. And it kills bacteria and clean really well--and I was able to just squirt it all over the wound and her eye at the same time so get a good flush. Then, goldenseal/myrrh cream (herbal antibiotic and anti-fungal) and some saline in the eye as a final rinse. We got the crust off the wound so were able to put the ointment right on the sore part. D did NOT like this, but she could be so much worse. She didn't try to run us down or kick us or even bite us. Just fussed a lot. She did clock me in the face a couple times while throwing her head around, but no injuries.  



Good sidenote, having the owner there to talk to for awhile about all the little issues I've been having with D has boosted my confidence some. When she told me that a little girl (like 7?\ who has no horse riding experience at all, is riding D sometimes with no issues whatsoever, then I felt silly. But B (the owner) assured me that D is a very sensitive horse and picks up on the slightest change in your energy or mood. If you're scared she's scared. Etc. Or, she sometimes senses weakness too and then tries to get away with stuff--like most horses. So, I spent a lot of time with D today just walking around, lunging (ok, now her owner said I could try lunging her, I thought she said earlier that Icelandics didn't lunge well). Anyway, D is not great at lunging, so I worked with her on that today, and did some more playing in the arena and with some obstacles outside. I was very proud to get her to stop with all four feet on the tractor tire platform! She's a really good horse. The owner shared some stories about her own fears and how D picked up on it and hassled her. So it's not just me. It's just that now they work great together after all these years. And I KNOW now that if I am confident and relaxed, D will be too and will go anywhere I want her to. 



So, she had a LOT of energy today--and was all sassy after the eye treatments. So even after all the stuff we did around the farm, she was still raring to go. I wasn't wanting to ride her initially, but she seemed fine. So, I saddled her up and put her on a leadline and my husband led us like a pony ride around the arena several times. All was good. Then, I went on my own and all was great! We did great! She was obviously enjoying the work and I was able to relax quite a bit with my husband there in the arena with me, encouraging me. I rode for only about 10 minutes or so--didn't want to overwork her at all--despite the fact she seemed fine. I had some moments of pure joy and bliss as we tolted around the arena! Then, I practiced mounting and dismounting. Trying to be more fluid and get stronger. D was a champ--she just stood there for all of it (probably secretly laughing at me!). LOL Then I put her away and left with joy and contentment in my heart.


----------



## Horsef

I am not an expert, and I panic easily and I know nothing about how Icelandics should move. All of that being said, to me she looks lame in front, especially in the walk. I am not sure which leg but I think left. Could some of the more experienced forum members take a look? OP, please don’t take my word as gospel, again - I am not an expert.

She is really cute! And looks like a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Animalia

Horsef said:


> I am not an expert, and I panic easily and I know nothing about how Icelandics should move. All of that being said, to me she looks lame in front, especially in the walk. I am not sure which leg but I think left. Could some of the more experienced forum members take a look? OP, please don’t take my word as gospel, again - I am not an expert.
> 
> She is really cute! And looks like a lot of fun to ride.



That's ok, doesn't hurt to ask. Actually, that video that I have posted was right before she DID come up lame a bit. I think it was the next week she started limping. But then she got better within a few days. We got a really early, REALLY cold snap here for a couple weeks and D WAS acting stiff and she felt "choppy" when I rode her. So I asked her owner and she said she does have some stiffness in the Winter, and has been checked by a vet, but she told me it's not actual pain. So now I am warming her up before I ride more and that seems to help her move more fluid. I too have no experience with gaited horses, so I wasn't sure if what I was feeling was normal or not. She was also being a sassy pants in that video to some extent, so I wonder if it was just that she wasn't moving fluidly because she was being balky? When we turned around to go the other direction, that was because I didn't want a video of me fighting with her all the way down the side and basically sidestepping all the way down. LOL


----------



## Animalia

One more post to continue my earlier sagas with D! So, the Fear Factor. I don't know for sure how many times I had ridden when this next incident happened. Maybe 6? I was feeling joy and rapture at every visit. I made another video to see if we looked any better riding together--and I had bought her a new black halter to ride in and real reins this time, so we looked more "official". LOL (see video) I was watching riding instruction and tips videos during this time too. I watched one about mounting. According to the professional in the video, I had never mounted a horse correctly in my life. LOL Thought I would try her tips. So, on the next visit, I got on the mounting block. D, as usual, stood there like a total pro, with no one holding her. I examined her back, tried to place my hands in the appropriate ways from the video and do the proper weight bearing before getting on, and I got scared. I got all "in my head" and then all of a sudden, fear started surging through me like I was walking around at night, in a lonely, dark place with a serial killer stalking me. What???? The normal way I mount D is by getting on the mounting block and just sliding my leg over--I have to actually slide down a bit because it's a tall block and she's a short horse. So I don't put my left foot in the stirrup first in this case, before I swing over. That day, I couldn't even do that then! I kept standing there dithering and finally D got nervous or twitchy and moved off. We tried again, and again and again. I kept just standing there, making movements towards mounting and not making it and her walking off. Called my husband to come help me--hold the horse and help me feel safe. That ride went just "ok". I felt some fear the whole time I was riding and she fought me a little more. Now, before people think D is an awful handful that I have no business riding...when I say "fighting" I just mean out of the 30 minutes I ride, she'll have one or two little head tossing/refusing me tantrums. I get her back and track and everything is fine. Except sometimes she flinches at some of the corners, or shies away a bit and I have to use some leg pressure to keep her on the track. In these cases she doe listen to me and my leg pressure, but she is still nervous about the whole thing and tense. 

So, fast forward another couple of rides that were getting gradually more tense and more fearful for both of us and I decided to do some obstacle work, which D loves apparently. She was more relaxed doing that and less fearful than just riding around the arena and going near those "scary" corners. LOL On this particular day, time was running a bit short so I rode in the arena for a while and she seemed to be going pretty good, and it was our first (and maybe last) warmish day at around 50 degrees, so I wanted to ride outside a bit. D has always lived outdoors, not in a stall, so she likes outside better too--normally. Since there was no grass showing again and all she wants to do is eat since they locked her out of the pasture 3 weeks before, I decided not to go back in the fields near the trails--since I would have a fight on my hands while she kept dropping her head to graze. So I just rode around the farm--it's a big place. We got to one area and she just absolutely had a blow up and pulled hard to the side, and spun on her back legs and took off the other direction! I got jolted pretty badly and had fear now pouring thru every cell in my body. But in the moment, I guess I knew what to do. Muscle memory kicked in and I didn't come off and I got her under control quickly. And then, shaking like a leaf, I rode over to the car, got my husband and had him walk with us. I was NOT going to get off at that point. We rode another 10 minutes or so and then I had him do a short video of us again--to celebrate the fact that I didn't lose my cool, and my body didn't betray me. I was celebrating! I was so happy this had happened b/c now I could feel better about my riding skills, even in the face of some real danger. This is the video in the blue jacket--really just being silly and having fun. My husband is the goofy narrator. LOL He's been wonderful thru all this! 



Problem is, although I was so elated at how well I had done and figured our problems would be over. They got worse the next visit or two and I was not a happy camper. Scared silly and even afraid while leading her that she would blow up and knock me over or step on me or whatever. I went thru a really bad time as some have seen some of my posts. But, I am now feeling much more on track. I am not going to deny my fears and say I don't have any. But I'm starting to get my mojo back, and D is responding better. When her owner shared a story about how brave and calm D is in scary situations, and then how she acted up horribly at a show ring with nothing scary happening, I felt better about myself. The show ring problem was the owner--B--was having stage fright/performance anxiety in front of a crowd. LOL This little horse is a total empath! An untrained child can ride her safely because they have no fear and she'll take care of them. But get someone more experienced who's struggling, and she has to hassle you until you work thru your garbage! I guess she's a great teacher actually. Learning and growing are not always pleasant, but they have to be done for life to be pleasant overall.


----------



## Animalia

Winter! It's kicking me in the backside this year! I am in late stage perimenopause (haven't "cycled" in a full year now). I thought a year meant you were done, but a @#$$%! nurse told me last month that now it's TWO years! So, why do I bring this up on my horse journal? Because it just figures that when I finally get my heart's desire--a horse to lease---my body would be hating the cold. I have hot flashes. Nightmare ones. I have been known for the last 10 years as "Mrs Freeze" by my husband because I run warm and like to keep the house at 65 in the Winter if I can. And the bedroom is about 57 at night. But now, I am rarely a comfortable temp. It's either shivering from a deep cold inside (cold flashes) that lasts for a half hour sometimes, or, I'll get all bundled up and and finally get warm and stop shivering--and within 5 minutes I'm ripping EVERYHING off because I feel like someone just dropped me in a boiling stewpot! My cats hate me this Winter. "Make up your mind Mom--blankets on or off!" So now, since we got Winter so early, I am struggling even worse. I have never been this wimpy about the cold. And now I have to go out and spend several hours per week outdoors, trying to be "limber and agile" around and on a horse--while retreating like a turtle into my clothes--hunched shoulders, numb/frozen fingers and toes. It's not even Christmas and I'm so looking forward to Spring! LOL 



The good news is that my "fear" seems to have ebbed away. I feel more in control. I trust this horse--as long as I can trust myself. Here's the big problem with me and fear--I'm BRAVE, but I am not FEARLESS. I have always had a lot of fear and trepidation and my talent has been to do the thing I'm afraid of anyway--until I'm not scared anymore. I push through it. With a horse though--especially an extra sensitive one--it's not enough to just "push through it" and do the stuff anyway. I need to get rid of the fear and not feel it anymore--or I risk making the horse unsafe. What a weird conundrum. And what a wonderfully weird opportunity for growth and advancement of my psyche and soul! Around horses I WAS always fearless in the past--I guess I was too naive to know how dangerous horses could be. I started so young. Being around horses was so wonderful for me because it didn't cause me fear like so many other things. Now, I have to deal with "age" and the worry about safety. Boo Hoo! 



And Winter. Fear and Winter, sounds like an existential dark comic. Can't wait to get through all of this to other side. Spring and Fearlessness! Ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Animalia

Oh, and in other news, I'm working on getting some lessons. Turns out--what are the odds--there are TWO Icelandic horse farms that own, train and do riding instruction--all within 30 minutes of me! I am talking to one lady about coming out to me, she knows my horse's owner and as met D. The other one is more expensive and probably wouldn't come to me--except for a BIG price increase. But she actually did some training with D and riding instruction for her owner. Either way, I will be able to take lessons on D or on another Icelandic--which is the next best thing. Really am loving Icelandics!


----------



## Animalia

:hide::dance-smiley05:Just so no one thinks I'm being a baby about perimenopause--I forgot to mention all the other ways it's kicking me. Heart palpitations--sometimes severe, digestive problems and severe bloating that makes me look and feel pregnant. Which makes it hard to move and feel "light" on my feet. Which means I have to fast for 24 hrs before every time I ride--I can barely get into or sit the saddle. Sleep disturbances. SEVERE mood swings and anxiety--out of nowhere and for no reason. I've already talked at length about how THAT is affecting my horse life. LOL 

Ok, phew! Got it all out now. I know a lot women on here are dealing with the same things--a lot of people my age, or older who have already been through it! So looking forward to the alien possessing my body finally leaving!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Really beautiful horse.


----------



## PoptartShop

Horses really are the best teachers. I can't say I haven't learned something from each horse I've ever ridden.

Perimenopause does not sound like a fun time. Ugh, hang in there!

Lessons would be great for you! Especially since they are Icelandic horse farms. That would really be good!  Honestly, the more horses you ride, the better!


----------



## Horsef

PHP:







PoptartShop said:


> Lessons would be great for you! Especially since they are Icelandic horse farms. That would really be good!  Honestly, the more horses you ride, the better!


I will agree that in general, riding more horses will make you a better rider.

However, like Animalia, I had a serious struggle with fear. So much so that I was ready to give up riding - and I did for a few months.

What I found is that riding only one or two reliable horses helped immensely. I got to know those horses inside out and the fear went away. Neither OP nor me are planning a career in horses and all we need is to get used to one horse and stick with it.

Sure, I will have to go through the same process if I ever switch horses but a month or two adjustment period is nothing compared to constant state of anxiety and panic which only keeps escalating the more horses I ride. 

I wholeheartedly agree that OP should take lessons but I wouldn’t advise too many horses in her case. One or two reliable horses to build confidence on would be preferable in this instance, I think.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Horsef that's what I meant! I agree. Even if she rides just one other horse, that's totally fine.

I was riding two horses each week at one point, & it really helped me. Both of them did, in their own ways. It's good to branch out, at your own pace.


----------



## Animalia

Horsef--thanks for sharing! It certainly makes me feel less alien when I know that other people have dealt with some of this stuff and come thru it fine. . About riding other horses, the interesting thing for me is that I was riding another horse a few times when I started leasing D. I was volunteering at this old boarding stable, helping get some of the horses back in shape and light cleaning, in exchange for riding. I was riding this rangy old Quarter Horse who was a former lesson horse. He went Western and neck reined like a champ. He was fun to ride--a nightmare on the ground--and I do mean nightmare. But I was having a big problem switching between Western and English and a dead broke lesson horse to a spirited Icelandic. And the owner of the barn where I volunteered had very precise ways she wanted me to do everything and some of them were different than how the owner of my lease horse wanted me to do them. I did NOT like the woman at that other barn and her place was a disaster. She has way too many horses, no money and she's really kinda mean and insensitive. I quit going out there after two months to focus on D. What a good decision. At my level of "re-riding" I was just getting all these mixed messages from the different horses and owners. I also rode three different horses in one week in TN this last May, --NOT dead broke and a bit scary LOL But I would like to ride another Icelandic and see what it's like. But I also may end up having lessons on my horse--which is great too. But I think I will ask whoever I get lessons from if I can have at least one or two lessons on their horses too, if they end up coming to me. By the way, I am about 80% better than I was two weeks ago in the fear department. Yea, my horse spooked several times today--little dance steps, heavy flinching and a little hopping jig a couple times. But I just waved it off and told her she was silly and kept going. More on that tomorrow!


----------



## Animalia

*Finding our Stride!*

Yesterday was the best behaved D has ever been for me! She has not been a nightmare or anything, just testing me at times and being a "mule". Yesterday she never balked for me once! Hooray! I think lunging her beforehand is working out. It's not to knock her down a peg in the energy department, but it's to put me in control, on the ground. She has not been lunged much and is still getting used to it again. I have trouble getting her to walk, but we're getting there. She also doesn't seem to have much liking for the lunge whip--which is why she tends to run when it's out. But I'm working on desensitizing her to it--at least when it's not telling her to do something. I want to be an extension of my arm--not a thing to run away from or cause a "flight" response when we're just standing there. 

So, I didn't even do much else besides a little lunging and then let her loose in the arena while I set up some obstacles. Then took her back and groomed/tack her up. Got my husband out of the car and he joined me in the arena, but we didn't have to have him walk with us this time. D stood great at the mounting block--my husband was there, but didn't have to hold her. We didn't do anything exciting. This was just to cement our teamwork. We barely even did much gaiting at any speed. D was flinching and spooky at every little noise as usual. There was a horse in a stall next to the arena (they are usually all outside) and that made her nervous every time he made a noise. My husband bumped the gate from across the arena and it rattled--and that sent her dancing a bit. There was a creak in the wall at one point that sent her doing a hop and a jig. But I was feeling much more in control this time and less scared. I am learning to trust her as much she is me. Hearing how absolutely bombproof she has always been for her owner gives me confidence. And even though she zigged and zagged a few times and got a little jumpy, she always relaxed right back down within a minute. And I realized my seat was more relaxed and I was playing with balance and realizing I feel pretty good up there in the saddle again. I was even sliding side to side a bit to "feel" it. We only rode for 30 minutes and she was getting a little more nervous so I decided to end on a good note while we were both doing well. 

She was pretty stiff yesterday, even my husband noticed it when I asked him to watch her. She wasn't limping though, and she was very willing to go. I wish I could be there every day to at least hand walk her for 15-20 minutes to help with her stiffness. The small yard they are now in (2 Icies and a mini) was FINALLY not solid mud yesterday! We had a freeze for two days and it was not all solid and mostly dry peaks. Very hard for the horses to walk on--so they don't. Which means they are standing there or laying there, in one spot for many hours all Winter. Nothing different than most horses have to deal with, but I just wish I could do something about it. LOL I'm also trying to figure out why the owner of the boarding stable never saw D's eye last week when it was infected and crusted shut. Am I wrong or isn't it a boarding facilities job to lay eyes on the horses everyday to make sure everyone is ok? That eye wound was at least two days old or more. Well, anyway, it's all healed now. There's just a little bit of a scar that should finish healing in a few days. 

Given D's stiffness and the fact that she is not getting ridden much, I think I am not going to try any cantering until it warms up. Don't even know if I'd be ready before that anyway. I don't want to go too fast again and get myself all scared again. Next week I really want to ride outside for a bit. It's hunting season here so I refuse to go out on the trails as the owners young kids hunt on the horse trails! There is no sign posted saying this, they don't tell the boarders when they start boarding there either. D's owner did not know this until I told her--and I only knew because my husband saw a 12 and 15 year old driving in hunting gear and with rifles into the trails and I asked another boarder about it one day. She said you have to wear blaze orange if you want to ride the trails in Winter. Yea--no thanks!! But I can ride the edge of the wood, around the perimeter of the hay fields. I wil tell hubby to wear his boots next week so he can walk along with us! He'll love that. LOL
I left the barn yesterday with such a deep feeling on contented happiness. And aching in every joint! I think we'll all be happy when Winter is over.


----------



## Animalia

*Guess Who Came to Visit? My Friend Fear*

Ahh, my friend, Fear. I am about 75% sure that the fear I have been experiencing is physiological, not psychological. My hormones are squirting "fear juice" and adrenaline all over my body and I "feel" physically scared, which can then bleed over into my mental state. I wonder if a doctor can help control this physical fear feeling? Here's the other thing--I am fairly brave. Fear has been a constant companion in my life--so I learned as a kid, I had to do stuff anyway! I learned to confront the scary stuff head on, immerse myself and then my fear greatly lessened or went away entirely. I was never scared of horses or riding. When I was 4 years old, I walked out into a small holding pen where a group of my Great Aunt's horses were milling around before they got put back in the barn. I just walked right in there, practically between horse's legs. I had done this before. But this time one of the horses bit me on the shoulder--just took my whole shoulder in her teeth and bit down. She was a bit of a jerk anyway, so it wasn't just me. But the only fear I felt after was fear of telling anyone it happened because I was embarrassed. 

Now, I am having fear of getting hurt. Which is fine, I deal with fear all the time. I do stuff anyway and push through. But NOW, I am working with a horse--a living, thinking, feeling creature that over reacts to my every physical/emotional feeling. So I can't just be scared and ride anyway--because I can't fool her and she acts up. I need to actually "not be scared anymore". And with my hormones and the "fear juice" this is very tricky! 



So, the other day when I was out, I was having that feeling of fear juice surging through me since I got in the morning. I had it somewhat under control by the time I got to D. But not entirely. So she was not entirely relaxed or behaved. Seriously?? I thought to myself how utterly humiliating (and educational) it is to have a horse that broadcasts to the world everything you are feeling that day! Little tattle tale brat! LOL My personal feelings are MY OWN usually, and more than that, I can ignore them to get something done. And here she is saying "no, no, no--haha--your feeling emotional today and I want to show the world!"


Darn mares. LOL So, I lunged her--in the outdoor arena this time for a change of scenery. I walked her over some obstacles. I groomed and tacked her and got my husband and he had to hold her while I mounted--she kept moving off the block. He had to walk with us for a few turns of the arena until we both felt relaxed enough he could go get the camera. He loves playing photographer. (not so much videographer though as he is smartphone illiterate as you''ll see from some of the sideways video he shot! (some of it upright)LOL). So, this day, my seat was a lot more tense, D was a lot more nervous the whole time. But I used it this time. I am figuring out that when she's nervous, she has more energy to burn. So I screwed up my courage and asked for speed--even though when she's nervous and flinchy speed is scary. I kept telling myself I'd be ok and I can trust her. So off we went for many turns at a tolt and fast flying pace--around and around! It felt exhilarating! Doesn't look like much from the ground because of her smooth gait--but it feels so fun and fast! She was enjoying herself too. She seems to feel better going at more of a pace--maybe because I am getting that "joy" button hit, which then transmits down into her empathic brain that feels everything I do! LOL 

We did a nice long ride--more normal for us--about 45 minutes. AND, I finally rode her over the teeterboard! Yay! I am hoping do to longer rides when it starts getting warmer and she's more used to being ridden regularly again. She was pretty out of condition when I started riding her--30 minutes was about the max. But I would like to do at least 1 hour trail rides this Summer and maybe more. 



All in all, it turned out ok. I left with my usual utter peace and happiness feeling and feeling so blessed that I get to torture myself with horses! (*snicker) LOL.


----------



## Animalia

*Giving up a dream*

So I haven't seen D for two weeks now. Last week it was the holidays--but also the cold I had. This week, it's been the cold I have that turned into major bronchitis. So, I've been full-on sick for two weeks now! The holidays didn't help. So many "once a year" things that you just can't stay home and skip. So it put a lot of stress on my already weakened body. So this week my body said "uh-uh--you are not SO sick you couldn't leave the house". Yeah. 

I am planning to see D tomorrow--but instead of a real "day", with time spent bonding and training and riding, it may just be hugs and treats and a 20 minute walk on a lead rope and bye bye. I don't see how I can ride while I'm hacking up a lung, much less spending all the time in the cold that it will take to get ready for riding. 



So, the dream of having my own horse is quickly deflating completely. I keep thinking, if I had a horse outside right now, how would I care for it these last two weeks? I can barely get a few dishes washed (we don't have dishwasher) every couple of days, or check emails, how could I rally enough to go out in Winter and clean horse poop from the corral and feed and water them twice a day, and in the dark? Because of my overall chronic health conditions, even a simple cold can turn into THIS. My lungs are inflamed and irritated from all the "sick" and coughing and THAT takes longer to get over. My Reactive Arthritis (Reiter's Syndrome) keeps things angry and inflamed beyond the normal. So I hope in the next few days this will finally be better, but from experience I know that the chest will not feel 100% now until Spring. I'll be wheezing all Winter. But the debilitation should be gone in a few days. 

So, no horse for me I don't think. 



What about boarding you say? Well, I can consider boarding if I want my own horse--if we start making enough money to support that habit. But there's also the stress of boarding, for me. I would constantly be fretting about if my horse was getting the right care. I think I prefer leasing, where I feel a little less attached to the overall care of the horse and don't feel it needs to be done "my way". 



It's a hard thing to admit the death of a dream--by choice. But I am not bereft of horses. Leasing is wonderful and fulfilling. And the people I lease from have 6 other horses I get to interact with when I'm there. And when we move closer, I'll have even a little more horse time. But I'm realizing, I need equal amounts of warm or cool house time (Winter and Summer), and soft cushioned recliner time and padded office chair computer time. And time to paint and draw and write and illustrate the children's book I'm working on. And time to be a blind person and work my Guide Dog and keep her fit and trained. And time to find and train a new Guide Dog in the next couple years (Velvet is 9 years old). Horse stuff is going to have to stay part-time, and I realize now, that it's ok. All the other stuff is important to me too and I don't want to lose it. Riding and having a horse in my life--even part-time fulfills me deep down and is allowing me to do all the other stuff more happily and eagerly--instead of doing it with the thought "I'm doing this to fill in the lack of horse time in my life". LOL I know it sounds weird, but there it is!


----------



## Animalia

I have no idea what happened to my last post. I posted 2 or 3 days ago and I see now it never appeared. *sigh, it was a good one too--I thought. No way to recreate it at this point, so I'll just start over. 



After not seeing D for three weeks due to my virulent flu virus and bronchitis and sinus infection I finally got out to ride. I was not well enough to be out there yet, but I HAD to, I know many of you will know what I mean. It's a duty, it's a desire, it's pride. 



It was a rather unsatisfying ride as D was really naughty--not dangerous naughty, just bratty and I had to stay on her constantly to stay on the outside of the arena and not to turn around and head for the gate. And she kept wanting to go at whatever pace she wanted--when she wanted. D:"let's tolt now" Me: "No--we're walking!" D: Let's walk now!" Me: "No, keep tolting!". Just that kind of bull that horses pull. Oh, and it took me 10 minutes to get on her because she would NOT stay at the mounting block. My husband valiantly tried to hold her steady, but she was being belligerent and refusing be pushed sideways and then he got mad and I had to keep coming down to reposition her and then we had to stop so hubby could have an anger fit and get himself calmed down so he didn't make D act up worse. It was like a freaking Laurel And Hardy routine! LOL 



So, I think that not riding D for so long made us have to "start over" a bit. She HAS been ridden by the other leaser, but that is a very little girl who has no experience with horses or riding. She just started taking her first lessons. I am thinking that this little girl doesn't try to control D when riding. So D "takes care of her" by doing different gaits on her own and going wherever she pleases in the arena. Then I come and try to tell her what to do when her smart little self is getting used to be independent and doing whatever she wants. Just a theory. 



She was also a bit nervous. It was 50 degrees and sunny and there were geese honking overhead--a lot. And she acted like had never heard that before. Then, as I was about to head outside for a short ride along the treeline--the farm decided to start haying everyone. So there was a 12 year old driving a huge tractor--way too fast--with round bales held high overhead--driving all around the farm and the arena sits right in the middle. I thought they were gone at one point, and abandoning the outdoor riding idea, I got off and left the arena. Just as the tractor came screeching around the corner and I had to PULL a stubborn D quickly back inside to avoid getting run over--good thing she only weighs 800lbs! LOL What a 12 year old was doing at noon on a weekday on a tractor around other people's horses and riders I'll never understand. 



So, I got back on near the barn--while the tractor was on the other end of the farm--just for a few quick pictures to prove I was there--and feeling sick and wanting some more pictures for the photobook I'm making. D gave us her opinion of the day in that emotional picture I just had to have--where she's sticking her tongue out at us! LOL I laughed so hard when I saw that! Me and my "showy" ways I wanted this photo and it took me 5 minutes to get D to stand still for a few seconds to snap the pic. What a brat. If only she weren't so darn cute!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah, I know the feeling. I've had many days where I shouldn't have rode, or even gone to the barn because of being sick, but...CANNOT RESIST! :rofl: It's nice to get some fresh air too. D was probably feeling a bit rusty since it's been awhile since you rode her, but it sounds like you handled her well. I think each ride it will get better. Plus the distractions probably didn't help! It's good that you handled it nicely & got back on afterwards. You are probably right with your theory of D and the other rider, since she just started taking lessons she probably doesn't control her yet like you can. She knows YOU mean business when you ride! :lol: So glad you got to ride. 

Great pictures, so cute! I love the first one. Totally a mood!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Ah, I know the feeling. I've had many days where I shouldn't have rode, or even gone to the barn because of being sick, but...CANNOT RESIST! :rofl: It's nice to get some fresh air too. D was probably feeling a bit rusty since it's been awhile since you rode her, but it sounds like you handled her well. I think each ride it will get better. Plus the distractions probably didn't help! It's good that you handled it nicely & got back on afterwards. You are probably right with your theory of D and the other rider, since she just started taking lessons she probably doesn't control her yet like you can. She knows YOU mean business when you ride! :lol: So glad you got to ride.
> 
> Great pictures, so cute! I love the first one. Totally a mood!



Thanks! Validation and motivation is always much appreciated!  

I just found out last night that D and her brother are fighting again. They had been fighting pretty badly a couple months ago, but the owner never saw it and thought maybe I was just overreacting when I told her how bad it was. Well, this time, she saw them go at it for 30 minutes--kicking the crap out of each other. Now they are getting separate living quarters. I'm wondering if this has been going on all along, while no one was there to see it and it's been putting D in a bad mood? We'll see how she is this week. Given that her brother whinnies and cries loudly the WHOLE time I have D out of the paddock--I can hear him clear across the farm and inside the arena--not sure how he's going to handle being separated.


----------



## Animalia

*Jeckyll and Hyde!*

Did pain do this? I went out to work with D on Thursday afternoon. I did not intend to ride. It was 16 degrees maximum with single digits or below zero windchills. I'm still getting over being sick for so long. So my plan was just to go out and give her a good rubdown and grooming and maybe lunge her for a few minutes for some exercise. Well, what a nightmare I had to deal with! 

So first, D and her (adopted) brother L have been together for at least 5 years now, maybe a little more. They moved to this barn in the middle of July (less than 2 months before I met them). Once the grass pasture got closed for the season--end of October, they started fighting a bit. Sometimes it would last up to 30 minutes. But then they seemed to stop doing it. Then, the owner, B, saw them doing it for herself the other day and she asked for them to be put in separate pens. L was put on the other side of the fence, into the paddock next door. Now, D and L were ALWAYS cuddled up together in the shelter whenever I arrived. This time, they were standing on either side of the fence--far away from the shelters--just to be hear each other. They also have blankets on now. It was a little sad. 



So, I brought D into the barn and from the moment her hooves hit the concrete floor, I could HEAR the stiff, limping gait. She was limping on her back left leg and the right didn't look too good either--very stiff. And she kept tripping a bit and sliding a bit on the back feet. Ok, this seemed like more than a "little stiff with no pain" that the owner described for the Winter months. This horse is only 13 years old too, and being an Icelandic, she has legs of iron. So, oh well, I'm not riding her anyway today and I can walk her around to help loosen things up. 



I was pretty relaxed going into all this, just happy to see her again and do "horsey" stuff. And D was having NONE of it! She was a complete nightmare. She wouldn't stand still in the crossties and I thought she might rip the halter off a couple a times. Every time I picked up a brush or came near her, she threw her head up and rolled her eyes crazily, like she thought I was going to hit her. The utter terror/anger/pain whatever in her eyes was unmistakable. I tried to soothe her, and she calmed a bit--but only for a minute. This happened several times. All the while she's dancing around and pawing the ground repeatedly. I tried being a little more stern with her--well that didn't work either and made her more upset. So I just talked to her in a normal voice while I was getting stuff done. I tried to pick her feet and she ripped them out of the my hands a couple times--and I almost got kicked doing her back foot as she ripped it out of my hand--I lean over pretty close because of my vision. 



I finally gave up, and put her blanket back on. No easy task as I've never put this blanket on so I had to remember how I undid it and hit a moving target the whole time! I walked her around and around the barn aisle for several minutes, trying to loosen up her stiff legs. No dice. Although maybe she was limping less noticeably? Hard to tell. I was not about to go do this more outside, as there ice everywhere--no place safe to walk. Wasn't even sure HOW I could get her to an arena. Next time I will wear my crampons and hope that she is sound enough to walk on some ice for more than the minute it takes to get from the paddock to the barn. 



She was a little better while I was walking her. She didn't try to run me over too badly while we were walking, she didn't toss her head or act too wild. Was it hurting her to stand in on spot on the concrete floor? 



I wrote to her owner to tell her about this latest visit and all the problems. I HATE doing this, as I'm afraid B is just going to tell me to go away and stop leasing her horse because it's been nothing but trouble since I started. I honestly do not know if this is me or the horse. I was in tears the next morning after hearing yet again, from the owner, that this horse has never exhibited any of things she's been throwing at me, in the past. B is a very nice young woman and has been very patient and kind, but it still hurts. B thinks pain might be involved, since she HAD noticed D being crabby before when she's been in pain. She is going to go check on D. She is also going to come out and work with me and D to see if there are any communication issues. 

This is a good thing, I know, and necessary. But boy, do I feel like I'm being told to go back to kindergarten. 



I honestly don't know how all of this could be my fault, or my "cause". I mean, I know for a fact it's nothing I've done, but it could be "who I am" and the horse doesn't like me I guess. I've worked with many horses over my lifetime--probably hands on with over a hundred at least--maybe more. And had close working and/or riding relationships with several dozen. I have never had a horse just not like me, and be good for everyone else. I've worked with some horses who were jerks, or scared or naughty, etc. but I was always really good at calming them and working with them. And these horses were like this for everyone, not just for me. 

I would never want a horse to be in pain, but I'm SO hoping this all has nothing to do with me personally. But that means it's pain related? Ugh. This is just not fun right now. 



I am seriously considering ending this lease if things don't improve greatly. But then I think that I want to get to Summer at least, and see if that makes any difference in her temperament, her willingness and stiffness and our relationship. So, I guess I'll persevere for now and just make it through. I probably won't be riding much, if at all, the rest of the Winter. Especially not if she doesn't get her act together. 



This is all breaking my heart (and my spirit a bit). The thought of giving up this horse, my first lease ever, who I have so much invested in emotionally. My family got me all horse gifts for Christmas and my sister (a graphic artist) made me a large photograph of D's blue eye with her name artistically scrawled across it and the translation of her Icelandic name "Dream Vision". I bought her a halter with Icelandic horses embroidered on it. I've spent tons of hours researching Icelandic horses and watching videos. I'm not ready to give all this up so soon I guess. But I DO want to find the joy again.


----------



## Horsef

I am 99% sure this is all pain related. In one of the videos she looked more than just “bit stiff”. I get a feeling that the owner is being less than honest with you, but you should be the judge of that. In any case, regardless of whether she is telling the truth - you are leasing an unsuitable horse. None of this is your fault or responsibility. I personally would end the lease. I understand that this lease is very cheap, but do ask your self why is it so cheap. A good, well behaved, healthy horse should fetch the going market price. A cheap horse has something wrong with it, whatever it may be.


----------



## trailhorserider

I've also found that winter is a more difficult time to work with horses. They are spookier and more reactive to things. In my case, I'm sure it's because I don't ride nearly as much during the winter due to the mud and ice. So my normally near-perfect mare sits and when I get on her after a week or two she is much more high-energy and more likely to react to say, dogs barking at her when we go down the road, or cars. She is great with cars but the last time I rode her she got a little "goosey" when a car went by. 


I think they have more energy in cooler weather anyway, so combine that with a horse that isn't getting as much exercise and suddenly you get a horse that is reactive and rolls it's eyes at everything or dances a jig when you turn for home. 


Surely don't take it personally. I know that can be hard, but not only could it be pain related, it is very likely weather related too. I've been riding for over 20 years and I don't think there is a single horse I have ever ridden that did not have more energy and is a bit more skittish in the winter. Even the perfect baby-sitter type horses have a spring in their step in the winter. They may not be naughty, but you can tell they have more energy.


----------



## Animalia

Horsef said:


> I am 99% sure this is all pain related. In one of the videos she looked more than just “bit stiff”. I get a feeling that the owner is being less than honest with you, but you should be the judge of that. In any case, regardless of whether she is telling the truth - you are leasing an unsuitable horse. None of this is your fault or responsibility. I personally would end the lease. I understand that this lease is very cheap, but do ask your self why is it so cheap. A good, well behaved, healthy horse should fetch the going market price. A cheap horse has something wrong with it, whatever it may be.



I figured she was cheap because she was an Icelandic and so small. It seems like the average horse person around here, or someone who wants to ride, doesn't know that they really are full sized adult horses, so they aren't that desirable as riding horses. This horse also doesn't jump or do dressage or any real discipline other than English pleasure when she was first started and did a couple shows. There are a LOT of jumpers around here. I had trouble finding any horses to lease that weren't Show or Hunter jumpers. 



Anyway, I know what you mean. I do not believe at all that B is being dishonest, unless it's with herself. I believe she may be deluding herself about the state of her horses. She has a TN Walker that is the sweetest thing on Earth, but has kissing spine and she is currently trying to lease her out--after telling me she was semi-retired. Supposedly the TW is more of an advanced horse as well, which is why I didn't go for her initially. I wanted an "easy" horse to get used to regular riding again. Now I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't ask about riding the TW? I don't know how bad her kissing spine is. The owner is very heavy--a very large girl. I weigh 200lbs and B is my height and probably weighs 50-80lbs more than me. So I was wondering if that's why she isn't riding the TW, but that may also preclude me from riding her. She may need a very light rider with her back issues. She also has another, younger Icelandic gelding, but I don't think she's having anyone ride him right now. I saw her sister ride him once and he was pretty naughty--more from an "I don't know how to do that or what you want" standpoint--not a belligerent one. He doesn't have as much training I guess. Frankly, they don't have time for these horses. The sister has 4 percherons that she drives and rides. But now she just became pregnant so don't know how much she'll see her horses. From what I can tell, my horse's owner only goes out there once every couple of weeks for a quick visit. She has a chronic medical condition that has been keeping her very busy and she can't currently drive due to multiple concussions and some minor brain damage apparently. Scary stuff. She's so sweet and so I keep giving her the benefit of the doubt. I believe she really loves her horses. She calls D her "heart horse" and says she will NEVER sell her. Well, at this point I'm inclined to say 'you can have her!". Anyway, I am thinking hard on all this.


----------



## boots

Whatever you decide, I hope you can find joy in riding again!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, this is tough. Don't have any advice, but do listen to your gut on this horse. Horses can be a pain, but this has been going on to long.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, this is tough. Don't have any advice, but do listen to your gut on this horse. Horses can be a pain, but this has been going on to long.



Yea, I know, so frustrating. I am just not sure what to make of the owner and horse. I've become fast friends with the owner, to some extent. But I saw her ad looking to find a leaser for her TW with kissing spine--the ad is less than a month old and she didn't mention anywhere that the horse has kissing spine. And she told me about a month or so ago, that the horse was semi-retired and almost fully retired from riding. And the lease was for 4-7 days! And she says that D, the Icelandic, has NEVER exhibited any of these behaviors before. I really think D is in pain and having some possible lower back/hip pain. Back in late October when I tried to give her a little t-touch massage down her back, she was very tender just in front of the hip. So, I don't know if money is an issue and that's why she's just brushing all this off? I really believe that D needs to be fully vetted, should I offer to pay for half? I have no idea what that would cost. We are living below the poverty line, but have some savings. I've already offered to pay for MSM supplements if the farm will give them to her every day. The owner is checking. 

She's only had horses for a few years--about 8 years. Before that she had never touched a horse. She and her sister decided they liked horses when they were 18 and I guess their parents bought them horses--a lot of them. My horse's owner currently has 3, but she's already bought and gotten rid of several others, for various reasons. So, I think I actually have more well-rounded horse knowledge having cared for many different types of horses in different settings, with varying needs and ailments and temperaments. But then I've never owned my own horse and done the "day to day" stuff that gives you intense experience. I figured the blend of our experience was perfect. But she's so busy and so hard to get ahold of sometimes. It can take a week to get a response to a question. 



I know, not as ideal as I thought. I was happy with a "hands-off" owner so I could have a little more control, but only if the horse is sound and behaved. 

I have an older woman who has been raising and training Icelandics in the area almost ready to come out and give me a lesson which might turn into more of a training session for the horse. But she knows the owner well, and if SHE says the horse needs something, that would carry some weight. I need to work on getting her out there I think. 



Wow, I do run off at the fingers!


----------



## PoptartShop

It could definitely be pain-related, especially if it's new behavior. I'm sorry this has been happening & I hope you can get back to riding, on a more suitable horse for you.

It's really a tough call. If you offer to pay for half for the vetting, you may dig yourself a deeper hole with this one, unfortunately it may be out of your control, then you're out money too. Not your responsibility overall. It is the owner's horse at the end of the day. Ending a lease is never easy (I've been through it a few times). Getting that other woman out there may help, but it sounds like the owner maybe doesn't want to deal with it. 

Listen to your gut, it sounds like you are giving it a lot of thought & trust me, there are plenty more opportunities out there for you. Keep your head up. :hug:


----------



## Horsef

I understand that you got very attached and it’s difficult to let go. I really, really understand. I foster rescue dogs and get attached easily. However, the whole point of leasing a horse is that you aren’t the owner. You can walk away from exorbitant costs, health issues, behavior problems and no one will think any less of you for it. That’s the whole point of leasing.

If you decide to get involved, please bear in mind that you have no authority over the horse and you could easily part with your money with nothing to show for it - even if the treatment works. The owner could easily decide to sell her if she becomes rideable again as it seems the owner doesn’t really have the time or the inclination to care for her. 

I would just like to point out that you already have proof that the owner is less than honest (the kissing spine not being mentioned). I personally would use that piece of information into account very seriously. 

I am sorry you are having such a tough time.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks to all of you. Yes, this is tough. I am meeting the owner out there on Thursday and she is supposedly meeting a potential lessor out there today--for her TW with the kissing spine, so she said she would look at D while she was there. I expect to hear something from her by tonight or tomorrow. I'm not going to offer to help pay for part of a vet check until I have a little more info. And I would definitely not help pay for treatments, other than a few dollars for OTC supplements that were my idea. 



I've been looking around at other lease opportunities and there are just not any right now. I found one that was close enough and the horse sounded like my type of horse--for just general fun riding, an 18 year old solid color registered Paint mare. I asked the owner what she was charging for a lease and it was $295/month for 1 day per week! PLUS 45$ every 6 weeks for farrier and a share of any veterinary costs. Sheesh! ANd this was not a performance horse--just a horse for trails and basic riding. That was way overpriced in my opinion. I have seen other horses for lease for close to what I'm paying (50$/month), but they are a little too far away. I apparently live in a bad area for this. The good, down-to-earth horses at reasonable prices are too far away--I'm talking 1.5 hours or more and closer than that it's often very high prices and most of the horses are for showing. 



I'm going to find a way to ask the owner on Thursday, about her TW with the kissing spine. I might just say "Oh--that's so great that she can be ridden again, is she doing much better?". And see what she says. I don't want to be offensive or accusatory, this young woman has never been anything but sweet and encouraging, so I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe she got the horse treated and I just don't know about it. 

Thanks for all your encouragement as I work through this. I'm working on detaching from all this a bit, and it's helping me feel less invested in the outcome. I know I could find another horse if needed--it just might take a while.


----------



## Animalia

D's winter blanket. This was the bad day.


----------



## carshon

I am going to make a comment on her feet. In the top 2 pics above it looks like this mare has very low pasterns and really long toes. It could just be the pictures but poor farrier work could be part of her issues. It almost looks like she has DSLD - but again it could just be the pictures. I am not sure how your lease works but I think that looking at issues with her feet could be a good start. Or if you feel it is just the pictures - please say so. It just jumped out at me when I saw them


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I am going to make a comment on her feet. In the top 2 pics above it looks like this mare has very low pasterns and really long toes. It could just be the pictures but poor farrier work could be part of her issues. It almost looks like she has DSLD - but again it could just be the pictures. I am not sure how your lease works but I think that looking at issues with her feet could be a good start. Or if you feel it is just the pictures - please say so. It just jumped out at me when I saw them



So I didn't know what DSLD was, so I looked it up and just read all about it. OMG!! D has a lot of the symptoms! Then I went and looked at the pictures and OMG again--you're right! Now I am going to go look at all the pics of her and see if was a weird photo angle or not. When I met her last Fall her feet needed to be trimmed and it was a few weeks before I noticed them actually having been trimmed. So I also wonder how often the farrier actually does her hooves normally. 



This is a bit scary, and I thank you for bringing to my attention. The absolute freakazoid thing here is--her owner has the human equivalent of DSLD--Ehlers Danlos Syndrome. That's why she's so ill and doesn't have time for the horses much. Ugh. As a shamanic practitioner, when I read what DSLD was, I thought it sounded similar to what B has, but then the article actually mentioned it. And my first thought was that it makes so much sense. I often find these weird, rare disorders are attracted to each other. 

Going to go look at pictures, hope my gut feeling is wrong this time. 

How do I bring this up to the owner without totally freaking her out?


----------



## Animalia

I've gone back and looked at all the pictures where I can see her feet. Starting from the first day I met her the last week of September to now, it seems that the set of the fetlock has been getting progressively worse. It's hard to tell because not all pictures are side on and many of them the feet are blurry. Some of the ones from the first couple rides she looks ok, but then I start to see it more going into Winter. I'm wondering if the feathers are creating an optical illusion to some extent? I'm grasping here.


----------



## carshon

I think the only real way to know is to either tape her feathers or trim them. DSLD is progressive (as I am sure you read) the symptoms can be managed in the short term to help make the horse more comfortable. 

Again, not knowing what your lease says about vet care and who pays etc I would really think hard about the future of this little horse. If you are that concerned you may want to pay for a vet visit yourself regardless of what the lease says and base decisions on your future with the mare on what the vet says.


----------



## PoptartShop

Her feet do look a bit odd, I wonder when the last time she got her feet done was. Feet do make the horse! I'm not familiar with DSLD myself, but you can definitely ask her tomorrow when you guys meet when the last time her feet were done, why not?! I don't see any harm in asking her about the horse with the kissing spine either. Just make it a light conversation. Doesn't hurt to ask, what you put sounds fine to me. See what she says & go from there. Curious to see what she says about D. Keep us posted.

Wow, that's a lot of money for a lease for only riding 1x a week. Screw that! :lol: You will find something. I know you really like D though, leasing can be so tough when things like this happen. We get so attached to them. It's a tough spot to be in. :sad: It's hard to let go. 

Keep your head up, you are a good person & I have hope that you will find something. It may take awhile, but it will happen. I know you care for this little mare & it's heartbreaking going through this.


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Her feet do look a bit odd, I wonder when the last time she got her feet done was. Feet do make the horse! I'm not familiar with DSLD myself, but you can definitely ask her tomorrow when you guys meet when the last time her feet were done, why not?! I don't see any harm in asking her about the horse with the kissing spine either. Just make it a light conversation. Doesn't hurt to ask, what you put sounds fine to me. See what she says & go from there. Curious to see what she says about D. Keep us posted.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of money for a lease for only riding 1x a week. Screw that! :lol: You will find something. I know you really like D though, leasing can be so tough when things like this happen. We get so attached to them. It's a tough spot to be in. :sad: It's hard to let go.
> 
> Keep your head up, you are a good person & I have hope that you will find something. It may take awhile, but it will happen. I know you care for this little mare & it's heartbreaking going through this.



Well, our meetup got canceled due to extreme weather. No news on a reschedule yet. B is sometimes impossible to get in touch with. So it may not happen for a while yet now. I asked if she had taken D out and looked at her, but no response yet. She was supposedly out there a few days ago signing a lease with someone for the TWH with kissing spine. 



I've decided when we're out there, I'm going to see what D's feet look like. Oh, about trimming, I believe she was done in November, but not sure if she's been done since. Her feet were pretty bad when I started leasing her, but then one day I went out there and they were trimmed. So, anyway, if the fetlocks still look dropped when I see her in person, I'm going to ask B if she thinks so too. That can be a symptom of other things besides DSLD apparently. 

The truly scary thing is--my non-horse person husband had been noticing D's dropped fetlocks. When I was telling him what it was, he said "oh yeah, I've noticed that". So HE can see it--he just thought it was her conformation. Ugh. Frustrating to be trapped by Winter right now. I might not see her until next Friday now. 



I've been doing some meditating on this and I'm still hopeful the medical issues are fixable and that all will be well again, as when D is good, I really enjoy her. I love being able to go "fast" without the scariness of cantering and galloping. Maybe I should ask that other Icelandic horse farm if I could lease one of their horses--if D doesn't work out. 



Well, everything is moving at a snail's pace here, welcome to winter.


----------



## ACinATX

I've been following this. I was hoping you would get some resolution today. I'm sorry it's dragging on.

I feel like this owner is sort of like my barn owner. She'll tell one person a particular horse is lame, and then tell another person that it's totally fine to ride. She's really good at not seeing physical issues, too. I understand how it feels, especially when you care about the horses in question.

:frown_color:


----------



## Animalia

*Sweet relief!!*

I am overjoyed to report that D was AMAZING yesterday! She was back to her calm, sweet self, even to the point of being affectionate which she hasn't been the last month or so. She was moving better than I've seen her move since November. She's still a little stiff though. And I'm no expert, but I've thought her back muscles were tight since I met her. Today, I had confirmation!! My husband took video of me leading D and I hope any who watch it will give me opinions on how you think she's moving and looks. The horse in the background is another boarder I just met--she's riding her 16.2 hand ARABIAN gelding! LOL, yes! I've never in my life seen a pure Egyptian Arabian that tall, he is gorgeous. Anyway, she's been a horseowner all her life and IS something of an expert and we were talking about the horses being stiff in Winter. Her horse is too. I mentioned I had tried to massage D because I thought she had tight/tense muscles and she immediately looked down from her lofty perch and said "oh, yea, she's very tight". So she gave me a massage tip, since horse also doesn't like being massaged by hand, like D. So I'm going to go get a cheap little human massage tool--a roller with a spiky ball. Her horse loves it apparently and it really helps loosen him up. Here's hoping, since the barn owner won't do daily meds or supplements for horses that live outside, so no MSM. Unless D's owner can talk her into it. 

Anyway, D was SO good yesterday, I wish I had brought my riding boots. I exercised her for about 30 minutes, just leading her walking and trotting and then lunging for about 10 minutes. She doesn't move that well laterally so I didn't want to put too much strain on those rear tendons. But she did great, no pain and moved pretty well, for her. Then I groomed her down and she was a perfect angel. Thank God there was no one in the barn--because I just started crying with relief. I didn't even know how much deep fear and unhappiness I was holding onto over all this. So, I cried while I was grooming her--just so relieved and happy. She stood calmly while I futzed with putting the blanket back on--didn't even have to tie her!  THIS is the horse I signed on to lease. 

Last Thursday (a week and a half ago) something must have happened not long before I arrived, or the day before or something. I think she twisted something in that train wreck of a lumpy paddock, or she got kicked by her brother in the wrong spot, or something. 

There is still the issue of her being a bit spooky though. While I was just leading her around the arena, that other lady made a noise on the other side--i think she had slapped her horse with the end of the rein--it made that kind of sharp crack sound--and D went skittering off to the side and danced a half circle around me. Need to get this under control, because I'm nervous about riding her when anyone else is around--because other people and horses make noises! LOL I am hoping I can finally start some lessons and light training with owner of the Icelandic farm in the area, to help with this issue. She knew D several years ago and said she never had that kind of personality and thought it would be easy to remedy. I guess we'll see. 

Anyway, we also took some pics of D and her feet, on flat concrete. I also examined her stance close up while holding feathers back and she really looks fine, I don't see any dropped fetlocks--at least not more than any other Icelandic I've seen. Thoughts on that? Oh, and I think her feet are in need of a trim, looking at the pics. It's hard for me to tell that in person--but I could see on the underside that the edges of the hoof are getting warped. 

And last of all, just because she was being SO good and I ended the visit with some bareback pics.  As with a lot of things in life, I am not yet too attached to D herself, it's more what she represents for me. I really like her and I'm becoming attached to her, but I don't fall in love that quickly. LOL But the whole idea of having a horse I can work with regularly, on my own, and become attached to, and possibly ride for many years, is the fulfillment of a desire so deep I can't even see the bottom. 

https://youtu.be/z0cjZUArmBM


----------



## carshon

Her fronts still look off. Her fetlocks still look like they are pointing downward. This could be because she has under run heels on the front. Notice how the stripes on her front feet point forward and not more up and down? this shows the way her hooves are growing. You don't want straight up and down but not as far forward as hers are


----------



## Animalia

*Joy and Rapture*

Finally got out for a REAL ride and full visit with D yesterday! It was almost 50 degrees and sunny! I am still quite debilitated from being sick and when I saw some of the pics my husband took I was appalled at the state of my seat and posture! LOL Chair seat anyone?? Not sure how this happens. I've never had chair seat before and I didn't feel like I was doing anything different yesterday--except not being as "tight" and straight as I should be. I became so hunched the last 2 months from all the coughing and chills and extra sleeping. 



And D was in FINE FETTLE! Not a sign of stiffness even, much less lameness. And her attitude was great. I put her in the round pen before I did anything and she was so happy to get in there and RUN. I haven't seen her canter and gallop like that since October! She's been so stiff it's been an obvious difficulty for her to even get up to a slow flying pace--when I'm not even on her. Then I got her all ready for riding--used the new spiky ball massager on her back and she seemed to like it and it did seem to release some tension in her back--a little anyway. 



Decided to ride outdoors, since I'm riding a tough little Icelandic who doesn't mind snowy footing and it was plenty warm for me outdoors too. We are both much happier in the outdoor arena. It's twice the size of the indoor and D gets a lot less jumpy out there where she can SEE what's causing noises. She does not like being indoors with loud noises happening outside. She is still a but stubborn and doesn't like to ride near some "scary objects" as she would call them, but she was pretty willing to listen to me yesterday. There were some barrels out there that had gotten frozen into place earlier in Winter and she still LOVES to do obstacles like that. She kept pulling towards them and if I give her her head, she'll choose to either go stand by the gate, or circle the barrels. What is it about that that she likes? Then, I took the saddle off and rode bareback for a couple minutes--very satisfying, but I'm still very unsteady on her bareback--just not enough "horse" there--I think the fact that my lower legs/ankles/feet are flying free is what is affecting my balance. On a normal size horse, that would all be resting against the horse's sides and provide a bit more support. 



Afterwards I had to spend some time cooling her out as she was out of shape too. So then it was my turn to walk through all the snow and get out of breath! Felt like I had been hit by a truck when I got home, but I was oh so happy! 



Met B's new leaser for her TWH yesterday as well. She is very nice and friendly. This was her 3rd ride (1st was the "test" ride). I asked her how the horse did for her and she said "I don't know, I guess ok, I wouldn't really know as I haven't ridden since I took a few lessons when I was 12 and I'm now 56"! Huh? This is supposed to be a horse that B was leasing out for a more experienced rider. I guess I just never asked about the TWH when I was there to look at D, as I figured an Icelandic could handle my weight better than a TWH and my last experience in May with riding a TWH was pretty **** poor. LOL Anyway, I guess B was a little desperate so she took a total beginner anyway. The amazing thing to me is--the woman was cantering on her first ride! And she didn't think anything of it. I told her how brave that was and I was impressed, since I had yet to canter on D! How does someone who is 56, has no riding chops or muscles just hop on and start cantering?? I'm flabbergasted--either by her bravery and balance or my own lack of both!! LOL :chicken:



Also sporting my new helmet cover. Yes, I love color! and I don't care if I look like a little kid. inkunicorn:


----------



## Thundering Hooves

Subscribed


----------



## trailhorserider

I love your helmet cover!


Some people just don't seem to have any fear or sense of self-preservation. I let a friend ride one of my horses in high school and she was totally flopping around out of control and didn't even notice!


----------



## Animalia

trailhorserider said:


> I love your helmet cover!
> 
> 
> Some people just don't seem to have any fear or sense of self-preservation. I let a friend ride one of my horses in high school and she was totally flopping around out of control and didn't even notice!



LOL, I don't get it. Well, I get it for teenagers I guess, but not for the over 40 crowd.  We usually have more sense. :clap:


----------



## Horsef

Some people who had lessons when they were kids remember it being easy so they just go all out. A friend of mine broke a leg like that. She hasn’t ridden since she was ten. She got on a strange (to her, she had permission to ride it) horse, went down a trail on her own - full blast, and got herself bucked off within three minutes, when she asked for canter. She hasn’t ridden since.


----------



## Animalia

Horsef said:


> Some people who had lessons when they were kids remember it being easy so they just go all out. A friend of mine broke a leg like that. She hasn’t ridden since she was ten. She got on a strange (to her, she had permission to ride it) horse, went down a trail on her own - full blast, and got herself bucked off within three minutes, when she asked for canter. She hasn’t ridden since.



Ouch! I also don't know if B told the new leaser about the TWH kissing spine. When she asked if B was still looking for another leaser (she's only coming two days per week), I said I didn't think so because she didn't want to overwork the horse. The lady didn't seem to know why that would be an issue. So I didn't say anything, not my place. BUT, if the horse does become sore, I wonder if she would buck this person off or otherwise dump her. I plan on seeing if the woman wants to ride together sometimes as B didn't really give her any information--not even about the barn or where to ride or anything. So I figure I can help her out and maybe, if she wanted, I could help her a bit with riding--not that I'm an expert, but I could brush her up on the basics and on handling. I know it's not up to me to take responsibility, but I don't like to see anyone get hurt and always try to help where I can in life.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am glad to hear you had such a good ride on D, & that she was feeling better. It is best to keep her moving, so that's good you were able to ride in the bigger arena. You look great! Hopefully the TWH isn't in too much pain from all that. She should definitely tell the leaser, as it is important. But, not your problem! Some people are just fearless. I used to be, but I'm not as limber as I was when I was like 16, 18, even 21, so I'm more cautious. :lol:


----------



## Animalia

Couple things I forgot to mention in my last entry. These are actually "pivotal" things, to me, anyway and I still forgot! Well, one might sound like "woo-woo" to a lot of people. As I've briefly mentioned somewhere here, I am a budding shamanic practitioner. This means I have a Power animal and spirit guides (other animals) and I go on journeys to the Lower World (pristine natural world--wilderness) and to the Upper World (most people's idea of heaven) and I get healing--for myself or others and learn , and get help with questions and issues. There is more to it, but that's the heart of it. 

So, I did a journey before I saw D last week--after that horrible visit. My power animal did some healing on D, but also gave her a "talking to" about her behavior and we did some bonding in the journey. That was the day before she was miraculously better and back to her old self--and moving better than I had seen her move since October. I think I will need to do some more journeying for her healing and to keep working on our relationship, but this was an amazing early result. 



I should also mention, I'm learning about Icelandics personalities. They don't seem to be "sweet" in the traditional sense. At least not the two I'm around and some others I've watched on youtube. They are stoic and what I would call "German" sometimes. (I am half German, so no offense intended--but we know how we can be! LOL). Anyway, she's nice enough, but not super affectionate. Sometimes I get the feeling that she doesn't want all the soft, "baby" talk or "touchy feely" stuff. She just wants to be treated with respect and confidence by her handler/rider. I picture her saying "let's just get the job done without all the flowery talk". LOL 



Ok, the OTHER thing I wanted to make note of, was the bridle issue. Since I hadn't really ridden for over a month, I was going to try using the bridle again (with the bit) to see if she would be a little better behaved. Well, I got the bridle out of it's bag and noticed it was different than the one I started with back in October. The snaffle bit had an extra piece in the middle --like a small plum bob or something. There was no chin strap and no throat latch. I wasn't sure if these pieces were just missing or if this was a totally different bridle. Weird. I walked out with it, to stand next to D and she was so obviously unhappy about seeing it! She put her head down and pulled it way over to the far side--practically sticking her nose into her belly on the far side. She didn't "act up" or dance around or anything, but I could just see her whole demeanor change and she lost the little spark of "joy" she seemed to be having up until then. I decided not to use this bridle as I wasn't sure what was going on with it. I went back into the tack room, got out my rope halter/hackamore-ish thing, came out towards her and she looked SO happy! She actually put her face right in it, she was so excited to help get it on! I had to laugh and it warmed my heart that was able to tell me in this way, that I WAS doing the right thing by not using a bit on her. And she rode beautifully for me the whole time. (Well, she's not perfect, but this was about the best she's ever done). So, i'm done with thinking that "more and harsher control" is needed. The bit never helped when she stopped dead and refused to move in the past. She hasn't done that in a while thank goodness. LOL I think she told me in a pretty dramatic way that she is much happier and willing to ride out when bitless. 



Also, she seems to stick her tongue out a lot! Got another pic of her sticking her tongue out at us. LOL Pardon my feet sticking out--I really don't ride with feet splayed out like that normally--it just seems to look like that when they are dangling free. On a larger horse, I don't look like that.  I don't like the "front shots" of me riding because they look so ridiculous. D has a big butt though so side and rear shots we look fine.


----------



## PoptartShop

Some horses just do better bitless. The bit she has in the other bridle may just not be comfortable to her. They sure know it when they see it! :lol: She was probably like NOPE! Nothing wrong with riding her bitless at all. That is good, because it'll help you focus on your seat. I ride my mare bitless sometimes, it actually helps to really focus on your seat.  I agree, harsher control is not always necessary. A harsher bit doesn't really solve problems anyway. You're really not supposed to ride with your hands as it is! Moreso your seat and legs. Very interesting about the Icelandic horses, I know some horses just don't like all that lovey dovey stuff. All depends on their personalities. My old lease horse used to stick his tongue out all the time, but that was because he had no teeth (he had really bad teeth & ended up getting them removed). :rofl:


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

I have been so glad to hear about the improvements lately in your work with D! I didn't have much to add, but since you were mentioned learning about Icelandics, I want to *highly, highly* recommend joining the group "Icelandic horses for fun in America" on Facebook. Honestly, even if you are not already on Facebook, you should create an account just to join that group. The advice there is absolutely invaluable and everyone is so nice.


----------



## Animalia

IRideaHippogriff said:


> I have been so glad to hear about the improvements lately in your work with D! I didn't have much to add, but since you were mentioned learning about Icelandics, I want to *highly, highly* recommend joining the group "Icelandic horses for fun in America" on Facebook. Honestly, even if you are not already on Facebook, you should create an account just to join that group. The advice there is absolutely invaluable and everyone is so nice.



Thank you for the info! I've actually been looking around for an online Icelandic group, that one on FB never showed up on my searches. I'll go sign up right now--loooooong time FB user! 

There is so much about Icelandics that seems proprietary and different from all other horse breeds--or most I should say. I guess that makes sense since they are so pure and SO old a breed. Sometimes I feel like I'm riding a piece of ancient history--and I guess technically I am! LOL


----------



## Animalia

*Drama! Why Always Drama!?*

Ok, one could say I'm a Drama Queen. But I'm just passionate. And I've always tried to stay well out of office politics at my jobs and other situations. But I'm a friendly person and I like to help, so I always get drawn into other people's drama before I realize it and can't easily extricate myself. 



So, I've been talking to woman who leases B's other horse, the TWH. Turns out, she's letting her son ride the horse and he's fallen off 3 times in 3 visits! She can't get the saddle on right and it's slipping. Neither are wearing helmets. I do not know if the son as permission from B to be riding, or if he's on the lease agreement. But I don't think so. Which means he also hasn't signed any waivers for the barn or B. S, the person leasing has made some comments to me like "how would B know if we came out more days to ride than we're paying for? (Basically-what can we get away with). S tells me she has been given no info or instruction about the barn or the horse. B tells me that she has sent at least four messages asking how things are going(with no response), and that S told her she didn't want help and didn't want any visits with B after the first test ride. (Normally B would come out and be with the person for the second and maybe even third ride). 

Long story short, I'm talking to both of them, independently and they are just sharing this information--unsolicited by me. I got thinking and I decided to tell B about the son riding and falling off and S's total lack of horse experience--because she didn't seem to realize that either about her new leaser. 

Then I ask if I can ride the TWH for just a couple minutes to help S with issues. B tells me that she doesn't mind, but that T might be "too much horse for you". And the person/people actually riding the TWH have NO experience--but the fearlessness of people who don't know any better. Ugh. 



So I finally told B all of this today-haven't heard back from her yet. I kept it brief and kept it light--just wanting to be sure everyone was above board and everyone was safe and happy--including the horses. I didn't want any of this to come back and bite me on the hiney with my lease with D anyway. If something DID happen to S and her son and there was a lawsuit, and I knew what was going on and didn't say anything--I could be in trouble, or at least lose B's trust. 



Good grief! As the Barn Turns! LOL I just wanted a new friend to ride with and talk horses with. Sheesh. I'm too friendly sometimes. I should just keep to myself I guess. But everyone has always trusted me with their secrets and their information and I can't seem to get people to STOP opening up to me so much.  

Not seeing S today, thank goodness and will ride D during the week, away from all this hassle.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, embarrassed now! I did NOT mean to submit that last post! I was writing it up as more of a personal diary entry and after writing it, thought I didn't want to post that. But I left it open for a few minutes because I wanted to copy and save it to my computer. Then my parrot flew over, did something to my computer-apparently hit "submit" and then shut down my computer entirely!! LOL Pets and kids, I'm tellin' ya', they air all your dirty laundry!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I wouldn't even worry about them. I know it's not easy, but you just have to think of it as 'not my circus not my monkeys'. You have a good thing going on with your own lease, try not to focus on the TWH. Trust me, you have to be careful who you interact with! It doesn't sound like S is trustworthy, especially since she put her son on the horse & he's already fallen off 3 times, & she's basically asking if she can go against whatever is on the contract (with how many days/times she can ride etc). Yikes! :O But again, B has to figure that out for herself. It's okay that you already told B, nothing wrong with that, but definitely keep your distance with S. 

No need to be embarrassed!


----------



## whisperbaby22

You might want to ask if you can have that post deleted.


----------



## whisperbaby22

You might want to ask if you can have that post deleted.


----------



## Animalia

*All good in the hood!*

Had another good ride on D yesterday. She's still moving very well and yesterday she didn't spook at all. She did act a bit nervous around one corner of the arena--the side that always makes her nervous. She is so much better outside. As soon as I get her into that indoor arena, she starts getting tense. Just wary yesterday though, not actually spooky. She seemed happy to see me when I got there, which is nice and she puts up with me fumbling to get that rope halter on. She just stands there quietly in the paddock and lately she's been actively helping get the thing on. She seems very happy to go out and do something.  She's truly a joy when she's like this and I hope the trend continues. 



Now, this is not to say she's a perfect robot horse while riding. LOL Yesterday she was doing "just horse" things. Like trying to get away with stuff--"oh, I want to go THAT way", or "I'm gonna stop or slow down at the gate". But she was easily corrected-I didn't have to fight with her at all. 

So, now it's time to start honing my riding skills. I am still not real clear on how to get her from a trot to a tolt to a pace and back again. And I'm fuzzy on her leg aids and buttons. When I give pressure with one leg/heel--she will move the way I want (most of the time) but not always quickly or as far as I want and often it makes her speed up instead of just moving. 
Since being sick for so long, my posture has gone to heck and the last couple rides I've noticed in pics that I have the dreaded "chair seat". Ugh. So yesterday, with my husbands help, I worked on improving that. I think I got it, but boy, it didn't feel good at first. LOL But it did eventually feel more "proper" if that makes any sense. 

I also worked on improving rein contact and sensitivity. D is becoming more sensitive in the rope halter/hackamore-ish thing I'm riding in, so I don't have to make such big movements anymore, and I'm working on make rein cues more subtle again and it's working! We're finally learning and adjusting to each other. 



And finally, that massager I got for her tight back muscles is working and it's a hit! She really does like it. She leans into it every so slightly and yesterday she took a big relaxing breath/sigh towards the end. She's never done that before--not that kind of breath. I was very pleased and love that I'm making a difference and helping her out and therefore myself and that D is finally learning to trust me and even enjoy my company. 



As for the drama above--I did ask to have it removed, but I think my computer glitched again right as I posted the question and hit submit--because it's not showing up in the admin thread. I decided to just leave it as a reminder to myself to calm the heck down about stuff and not overthink. It's mostly ok now anyway. Turns out B, the owner, DID know that S had two sons who were riding and they signed all the paperwork (phew!). She was very glad I told her about the other stuff though and will definitely work with and talk to the woman more to make sure everyone is safe and has a better riding experience. 

My husband got to meet D's cousins yesterday too--(B's sister's Percherons) and he loved them.


----------



## whisperbaby22

What exactly is that massage thingie, I want one.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> What exactly is that massage thingie, I want one.


I'm putting the link to it here. It's gone up $3 since I bought it a month ago. Welcome to Amazon, LOL. 



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TPM1T2C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PoptartShop

Beautiful horses, your hubby looks so happy!  Glad you had a nice ride on her. The more you ride her in the indoor, the better she will be. It sounds like she really likes you & I'm sure she loves all of the attention. Spoiled girl getting a massage!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Beautiful horses, your hubby looks so happy!  Glad you had a nice ride on her. The more you ride her in the indoor, the better she will be. It sounds like she really likes you & I'm sure she loves all of the attention. Spoiled girl getting a massage!



Thanks. Yes, she's getting better in the arena for sure, but it's not where either of us prefer to be. Even the outdoor arena is a couple steps up for both of us. LOL It's bigger and well, it's outside. LOL But in Winter, it's usually too icy or slushy or snow too thick. If she was one of those Percherons the deeper snow probably wouldn't be an issue! LOL The geldings are 19 hands and the mares 18. 

My husband has come to love horses. He doesn't love riding them, but being around them. He's always been an animal lover--which is one of the first things that attracted me. Animals just LOVE him!


----------



## Animalia

*Bliss and Bewilderment*

Well, I rode last week without incident and did great. I felt so good on D that I almost went into a canter, but chickened out. She still has a tendency to shy at the corners a bit and at a canter, with my still trying to figure out all the leg aids and control at speed, I figured that could cause a problem. The thing is, I feel I am a good enough rider to stay on even if she does shy and veer at a canter, but I am afraid of the fear factor. LOL Need to wait until the big outdoor arena has better footing and try it in there. She is a bit better in there and it has much longer straight sides so I'll get a few strides in before I have to turn at a corner. I haven't really cantered/galloped around an arena since I was a kid in lessons. I've always had groomed recreation trails or large open meadows to just run in, on a straightaway. Rounding a corner at speed is still scary. Especially on a gaited horse who doesn't have a very flexible turn/lateral movement. And it's always taken me a few strides to get into the "swing" of the canter and get comfy. 

So I rode the other day and it was a weird day. It was the weekend, and it was 50 degrees out, so the farm was busy! I was supposed to meet S, the new leaser of the TWH out there. Most of my fears about her doing things underhanded have been allayed. This was my first day actually working with/riding with her and I figured I'd assess further after this visit. Well, she didn't show up and she hadn't been answering messages for several days. So I rode, first in the outdoor arena which had thick, slushy snow. It was that sort of pasty, sturdy "slush", not soupy. So ti was also a little hard for D to navigate. I felt like I was riding an elephant. If you've ever ridden an elephant on a trail ride (no pads, no big "elephant ride" frame with bars to hold onto) you'll know what I mean. They lumber--their shoulder movement makes you feel like you are going to slide off one way, and then the other, with each step--until you get used to "rolling" with it. LOL Well, this ride was a little like that. But, not to be deterred, D wanted to GO, so we tried trotting, tolting and pacing around the arena, but after one or two passes, then the snow was all choppy and it was even more difficult so I decided to switch to the indoor arena. Thanks goodness for husbands to handle the gates so I didn't have to get off. So I rode down to the indoor and someone was just pullling in a large two wheeled cart. They were getting a young Percheron harnessed up in the aisle. But there was no one else in there, and I know all that harnessing and getting the cart hooked up takes a while, so I rode around the arena. D was great with all the activity and she was moving really well for me. Around and around we went for several minutes, with the cart in the middle, then the horse came in and they worked on it for a few minutes. D was enjoying watching all the goings on. There were like 6 people working on the horse, plus a couple kids running around and a large black lab--and two more people on hroseback going in and out of the arena to watch. Then, someone came up to me and said they were about to put the cart on the horse and it was the first time this horse had ever been hooked up and she might go nuts and we might not want to be in there. Sigh. I didn't want to be riding around in the arena with an exploding Percheron attached to a cart careening around ready to crash. So I left. I was barely in there for 10 minutes. So I thought, I'll just ride around the large outer ring of the farm--the driveways that go around both arenas from one side of the farm to the other. But I forgot D doesn't like water very much and there were very large puddles that she didn't want to cross. I didn't feel like dealing with that at the moment--but I will have to address it at some point--so I went back into the outdoor arena for about 10 minutes and just dealt with the rough footing. After 10 minutes, D was pretty tired too from slogging through all that. So we were done. 



All during this time, there was also a woman wandering around leading her saddled horse. She had ridden over to ride with a friend who boards at the barn. Her horse came up lame about a mile from the farm, so she got off and walked the rest of the way. The horse was really limping. She could not find anyone to help her trailer her horse home. She was on the phone, she asked everyone who was out there. So she left at 2:30, leading her horse, for a SEVEN MILE walk back home! She wasn't sure she would make it before dark! I felt so bad for her. Besides everything else, she really loved her horse and she was very worried and almost in tears over her horses' injury. 



So, I got D all untacked and was brushing her out when S showed up! Only 2.5 hours late. So I put D away and offered to help her work the TWH in the round pen. She had never done any groundwork before--with any horse. Well, it became painfully obvious that she knows NOTHING about horses, other than that they are pretty, and she rode one a few times in lessons when she was 12. (She's 56 now). I worked the horse (who is very sweet and knows me a little) in the round pen with S, to show her what to do and explained horse behavior and horse thinking. After a few minutes, I showed her how the horse would now follow me around, on her own. So I had her do it--after MUCH convincing, she didn't want to do it because she felt stupid. Her teenage son was also there (older teenager) and he was NOT helping. What a jerk. So I told S to get the horse moving--do what I did. She walks over to her--at the head and says in this Minnie Mouse, quavering voice with all the force of a flea--"go on girl", I could barely hear her. I said, "big movement, louder voice, come at her more from the back, tap her on the butt if you need to", she did the same thing she had done. I got the horse moving and then let S take over. She did this for a couple minutes and was doing sort of ok, with a lot of commentary from me, and then her son just walks into the horse's path and stops her to pet her and cuddle her. WHAT??? He refused to participate and was actively interrupting the whole procedure. So S just said, "oh, I guess we'll be done b/c he wants to be done, I have no control over him either". All the while, the horse keeps coming over to me and following me around and standing at my shoulder. LOL S said, "oh, I guess she knows who the real leader is and it's not us". 

So I helped her get the horse ready to ride. My husband was being VERY patient about all this, he really wanted to get going. S knows NOTHING as I said. I had to teach her how to pick up the feet. She was standing backwards--facing the foot and trying to pull it. Then, she tried to pick the feet--AFTER I showed her what to do. She ran the pick in the lightest touch I've ever seen over the foot and then thought she was done. "I don't want to hurt her". No explanation from me would convince her she needs to dig in there and get the crap out. She just couldn't do it. I had to explain about currying and brushing. Then, we got the saddle on. None of the girths in the tack room fit the horse very well. So it had to be cinched up pretty high up on the horse's side to get it tight enough--so it was hard to get leverage. I have plenty of strength to do it, but S does not. She's just very wimpy. When we got done, the saddle was just barely tight enough. I had her feel the girth and she said "Wow, I've never even had it close to that tight before". Well, that's one reason people keep falling off!! I explained to her about how to slow the horse down, how to hold the reins properly. I told her if her son was riding, he SHOULD be helping groom and get her ready so build trust and get to the know the horse. Nope, he just refused. Basically Mom is his servant--"get my horse ready, woman!" What a horrible dynamic. I tried to empower S to not be afraid the horse will hate her, or get its feelings hurt if she says a harsh work to it, or brushes it with some strength. Sheesh. 

Plus, the poor horse is in terrible condition. She seems to have some muscle wasting in her neck and she's very thin, I can easily feel every rib. And she has some bony protrusions sticking up from her back that S noticed and was afraid the horse was just not getting enough to eat. Ugh. (Kissing spine anyone???!) So, I just mumbled something about the horse having some arthritis I thought and dropped it. Apparently, B, the owner of both of our horses told some boarders not to give the horse any more food because she was at a good weight. (three boarders get together and buy a round bale for their horses for extra feed in the winter--the barn won't give any extra). And they wanted to give this horse some extra too, because they thought she was too thin. They actually got on the barn's case enough that they started giving everyone a little more hay--because the entire farm full of horses were not getting enough to eat in Winter. 

So, what a freaking mess. I can see and feel this horse is not in good shape at all. She's being ridden by a couple of utter idiots who don't seem to care much about learning anything--for whatever reason. I think S means well, but she has NO gumption. She really seems to me like someone who has been abused and beaten. She does have an ex-husband that she has mentioned who causes her some headaches. Her kids have no respect for her either. 

She wants to ride with me the next time--get there at the right time. Well.........I love helping people, but this was a bit exhausting. And I'm concerned about riding with someone who has no control over their horse--on a horse that likes to take off at a canter all the time. I have enough trouble sometimes getting D to listen to me, if we're next to a horse that is acting up and sprinting away I don't know if she'll go with her, or listen to me. But S has SO much to learn and I want the horse to be safe. Like, it occurred to me that she's cantering most of the time on that horse--or fighting with her to do a fast walk sometimes--and does she know about cooling the horse out after? None of them are wearing helmets to ride and I think I strongly convinced her of the necessity of that at least! 

I think I'll take a break this week and go ride on my own, on a quiet day during the week. And then the next time I'll try to get out there with S on a weekend and see how things go. I'll be rested up by then. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

I am glad you had a good ride on D!  I don't blame you for steering clear of that other horse/cart in the arena, good call. I think maybe hand-walking her near the puddles will help get her over that little fear. Then try it in the saddle etc.

That sucks about the lady who had to walk that far with her limping horse. :sad: Nobody could take her back? Did her friend just leave her? Man.  Hope the horse will be okay, that's a looooong way to be walking, well, limping too.

I think it was very kind of you to go out of your way to help S, however I definitely wouldn't get too close in that situation - it just doesn't sound like a good idea. Very nice of you to help her, but it sounds like she really needs some guidance from a trainer & it's a tough situation, since the owner isn't really involved much. It will fall on her of course, I hope she has insurance! Especially since they refuse to wear helmets. Very dangerous. I would just focus on D & try not to get too involved with them because things like that can become bad pretty fast.

I don't think you should ride with her either, it sounds like you are on the right track by rethinking it - I wouldn't do it. I don't see it ending well & you definitely don't need any issues while you ride D.


----------



## carshon

I am with @PoptartShop on this one. Try to stay away from the "S" situation. Someone is going to get hurt and if the saddle slips and she falls off and you were the one showing her how to tack up then someone other than the rider is going to be blamed. I know it seems unfriendly but this person and the owner of the horse have not prepared themselves for what could happen.

If you want to be friendly urge this person and her son to take lessons on the horse.


----------



## Animalia

I agree with you both for the most part. I am going to have to extricate myself somewhat from this situation. The horse is so sweet and doesn't deserve this complete greenhorn bouncing up and down on her painful spine, or not putting the saddle on right, or not conditioning the horse properly, etc. etc. So a lot of what I was offering was to help the horse. I strongly urged B, the owner, not to take "no" for an answer when she asked to meet S out there again for a "session". (That was 3 weeks ago now) and it has not happened yet. Yes, hopefully S and sons will take some lessons. She's looking for someone to come to the farm. Good luck with that. There's not much for traveling teachers around here, and especially not at anything affordable. I found one person so far, but I can't afford $150/lesson. 

As far as riding with S, I'm going to play it by ear, but I'll probably just be honest with her. If I watch her ride and decide i'm not comfortable riding D around her, i'll tell her why. It's all part of the learning process. If she improves, then we could try it again. D is so good sometimes, maybe she can calm the other horse, instead of getting riled up by it. LOL But I for sure don't want to ride with her if she's a total mess in the saddle. 

D did so good with all the chaos on Sunday, she really is good in that respect. It seems to be like I said, sudden noises or "odd" things in the line of sight, on an otherwise quiet day, can really spook her. But I could probably ride her right through the middle of a circus and she'd be solid as a rock. Just don't ride her past a metal sign on a quiet day! LOL


----------



## Animalia

*Pure Happiness and a Soap Opera*

I can't believe it's been two weeks since I posted. I've ridden twice since my last post. And what an utter JOY it has been!! D and I have "all of a sudden" become a good team. I know it's not all of a sudden though. I've put a lot of time and effort into this relationship. Going out on days I didn't ride and still spending two hours with her, doing groundwork or just hanging out, grooming, massaging,singing. I spend at least an hour every time before I ride--getting her ready. I read, I watch videos, I experiment, I shamanic journey. And it's all paying off finally. 

Last week's ride was so amazing and smooth I think I was too in awe to write about it. LOL She just went smoothly, and did everything I wanted her to the first time I asked. And I started free lunging her in the indoor arena. The round pen got too icy with all the melting and she doesn't like the lunge line. So I thought I'd try it. She did great! She knows what I want her to do now and she just goes around me in a circle. I still have trouble getting her to start slow--not happening she says! But today I free lunged her again--despite 60 degrees, the pens are ICY! And today I DID get her to slow down when I asked--after I let her run for a couple minutes. We did this a few times and she started slowing down immediately when I asked. So happy! 

Today, I was a little worried--ok, a LOT worried! See bottom of post for the continuing saga of the person leasing the TWH! I did NOT want to see her and had a lot of anxiety about being confronted and possibly verbally attacked. I went out early to try and avoid her, but I had knots in my stomach and fear in the pit of my stomach. Oh great, D is an empath and responds badly when I'm feeling anxious. Then we got out there and there was killer wind! We all know windy days can be very trying when working with horses. So there I am expecting the worst, and trying not to. We DID have a couple of "wind scares" and then she acted up around me a bit, but a quick correction and some lunging and trust was restored. She was SO good compared to how she used to be just a couple months ago. We had a few more struggles in the saddle--obstinate creature didn't want to go "that way"! But she gave in quickly, I made her do it again and after a couple of these, she was responding beautifully again. We are finally communicating well. I can see her ears (glad I have THAT much vision) turn back towards me with every word I say now--she's really paying attention, where in the past was all out ahead and to the sides and barely noticed me on her back. LOL 

I also got her to do a really great join-up today. She followed me all over the arena. And then I got brave enough to try a "hug". It's amazing how scary this maneuver can be when you are still getting your balance and muscles in shape. I'm getting more comfortable bareback and even though I had trouble getting her to stand still today, we managed to snag a couple pictures. But I had to "practice" before the camera came out. Such a chicken-little! But D did keep lowering her head thinking there must be grass or hay on the ground, and I didn't want to get dumped over the top of her head.  And my husband snapped some pics while I was riding--without telling me. I guess you can do that when you have a blind wife! 



Ok, the S saga continues. B is SO fed up with her and is hoping she quits the lease. S started getting really snotty with her and is refusing to meet her out there. She insists (to B) that everything is great and there are no problems and she doesn't want/need any help--while telling me all the problems she's having/had and begging me for help. Ugh. But then she snapped something at B yesterday about "you've got 'barn spies' watching me" and I think she might have been talking about me. Good grief. I didn't think she was that smart, honestly. And it may not be me, because she does ride when several other boarders are out there, but as far as I know, I'm the only one that she KNOWS talks to B. So, B sent her twin sister out yesterday morning to be there when S was there. She worked her own horses on lunge lines while watching what S was "trying" to do. She had friend--who obviously had ZERO horse experience hold the horse while she got on bareback--yes, bareback! But the woman held the reins out front, like she was leading and S didn't take them before getting on. So the friend let's go and the reins are dangling and S is trying to lean over and grab them and ends up with them all twisted and crossed under the horse's neck. Apparently the whole time was a sight to see and a total hot mess train wreck. B wants to get rid of her, but she is reluctant to "fire her". B is not confrontational at all and very softspoken. So we'll see what happens. But as I suspected, riding around that mess would not be a good idea. B's sister said she was VERY glad she wasn't riding around that train wreck. So, I'm going to steer clear and keep my distance now. Sheesh. You try to be a nice, honest person. I hope she's gone soon. She's not doing the poor horse any good. One thing it's really done for me is make me realize I'm not giving myself enough credit for my own riding ability and horse experience! 



Still haven't cantered, but we're almost there. I just have to get out of my head one of these days.


----------



## Thundering Hooves

Awww awesome!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Horse people can be crazy. That could have been a wreck. But so glad your horse is working out.


----------



## Horsef

@;


whisperbaby22 said:


> Horse people can be crazy. That could have been a wreck. But so glad your horse is working out.


Well, to be fair - that bunch sounds like not-horse people.


----------



## Horsef

What a cute horse! She’s doing a good job marketing her breed.

Happy to hear you are doing so well.


----------



## Animalia

Horsef said:


> Well, to be fair - that bunch sounds like not-horse people.



Yea, NOT horse people, just crazy. And she's going to continue leasing! But B, the owner, finally got a little firm and said she needs to observe S's riding a few times and no going on trails. S actually told her she doesn't care about learning to ride. She just wants to get on and have a fun time, she doesn't care if the horse is doing whatever it wants! Ugh. People! Horses are not toys, or rocking chairs. She doesn't want to learn about how to handle horses on the ground either--no interest in being able to properly groom, take care of feet, etc and she can't get the saddle on by herself--which I suspect is why she was trying to ride bareback the other day--on a skinny horse with kissing spine. What-a-mess.


----------



## Animalia

So, I was thinking this morning about how to explain to S that if she doesn't try to actually "ride the horse and try to have some control that she could have problems going forward, as the horse might learn to just really do it's own thing and training get reversed, etc. And I realized, that WAS probably what was happening with D when I started leasing. For months she had only been ridden and handled by people who had never been around a horse in their life. They put their 3 little kids on her--at least one was only 2 or 3 years old when they started and they led her around. Then they started letting the kids ride her without leading her--but they did not know how to ride, so D was just wandering around the arena on her own, with a small, noisy child on her back. And D never got real exercise either and she's high energy. But well trained enough not to take off at a run with a child on her. Then I come along, and she had to go back to a subordinate position and "take orders" since I'm a horseperson. Add to that, I was giving her orders, but I was having anxiety on her back and getting used to the feel of riding English and brushing up on my riding skills and it was just a mess for a while. D seems much happier now to just let me be in the lead--she's more relaxed. Just like I always tell people with dogs--they are much happier when they don't feel like they have to be in charge. But in there mind, someone has to be in charge, and in the owner is too weak, they'll take over (and often be tyrants), but it's not a happy, relaxed state for them. Horses are very similar from what I've observed in my life.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, so happy for you & D!  What a nice update. I love the pictures! You guys are so cute. I think you being there for her all the time has really helped you guys create such a strong bond. The wind can definitely cause the horses to act up! I am glad you worked through it though. It sounds like you guys are really making progress. 

As for that lady, I hope she quits leasing soon too. That sounds like a total mess. She needs to quit being around horses altogether, especially if she's not willing to listen or learn. You definitely need to give yourself more credit! I feel like we really are our biggest critics. Keep on doing what you're doing!


----------



## Animalia

Well, I ended up riding twice this week because my husband lost his glasses and the barn owner found them out there (in a hard case thank goodness or they would have been toast!)--they fell out of his pocket. So I went out on Thursday, amid MUCH anxiety and uncertainty about the whole Coronavirus thing. I started feeling sick and coughing on Wednesday. I am in a high risk category for the illness due to weakened immune system and diabetes. But I wasn't feeling THAT sick and there's never anyone at the barn on a weekday, so I went, after calling my doctor's office. So, waiting for a callback that came WHILE I was on D. LOL, so I carried out the whole conversation with the nurse on horseback. LOL She didn't think it was very likely at all that I had coronavirus. But who knows? With a 2-14 day incubation period, a lot more people could be spreading it then we think. Anyway, she said to keep an eye on my symptoms and and they got worse to do an e-visit and the medical professional would then determine if I should get tested. So since then, I'm no better, but no worse either--just an icky feeling in my chest and coughing a bit. But that's it--maybe a little more tired. 

So, anyway, until I got that phone call, I was just on tenterhooks. AND it was super windy when I got out to the farm--and a wild wind--the kind that blows one way, then screeches around to blow the other direction--so everything was making a lot of noise. D was not real happy that day. Plus, there was zero activity at the farm so she had nothing to pay attention to but the noise and my anxiety.  It was not a great ride, but it wasn't terrible. She was pretty jumpy and flinchy--which made me more that way. She also wasn't as full of energy under saddle and didn't want to go, go, go like usual. Which was fine, because with her jumping at every little noise and movement I wasn't feeling the speed either.  

We are becoming pretty shut down in Wisconsin, but I think I am going to continue to ride, on days when no people are there. I have most of my own gear--all my own grooming stuff, my own halter/lead rope and bitless bridle/reins and all of that travels to and from the barn with me. The only thing I share with anyone is the saddle and I can make sure to disinfect my hands before and after I use it. 



Here's hoping we all stay healthy!


----------



## Animalia

*Riding in the Midst of a Pandemic*

Well, I'm continuing to ride weekly . I haven't gone anywhere else in 3 weeks, except for my standard outdoor walk to a local park and back. About 25 minutes round trip. That's it. I'm very high risk due to my chronic illnesses and already weak immune system. 

So, since so many people are off work or school, or whatever, the farm has been a busier place. Bad news for me. Wednesday we pulled up to the barn, in our usual spot and a truck and trailer came right behind us and pulled up right in front of the barn door--the barn I work out of. And two women got out--there was no way to even get past and maintain 6 feet distance. So since I can't even tell how close I am until it's too late, due to blindness, my husband went over and discussed the situation with them. Turns out they were moving their horse in that day--new boarders. So I felt really bad having to question them about what they were going to be doing and where--so we could maintain proper distance. That barn is very small and with two horses tied in there--it's close quarters for the people and I just cannot do that during this crisis. I need to stay away from people. The woman understood and she wasn't supposed to be there anyway--right in front of the barn. LOL So she backed up and ended up taking her horse up out of her trailer, on the other side of the farm. She was very nice, I was being friendly--from a distance. 

Anyway, there were a couple other people there too that day. One woman had a big bounding Labradoodle with her and her Percheron. No big deal, I had been walking D with my dog Velvet bounding along with us just a few minutes before. But as soon as I saw a person coming, I put her in the car. But this lady's dog just ran up and started jumping on me and I wouldn't pet him because of the virus (he IS a surface that could carry the virus) but he was rubbing himself all over me and we nicely told the woman we couldn't pet him because I was very high risk but she had no control over him and didn't seem to care. She was very young and probably thought we were being ridiculous. Anyway, it was a dicey day in terms of Coronavirus. If it continues to be busier out there I'm not sure what to do. 


D has been a little more naughty again the last couple rides. Highly likely it's due to my anxious state over the whole virus thing. Last time she was just being so belligerent about stopping or slowing down--I was having to use a LOT of strength on the reins. Remember I ride bitless, and she was totally taking advantage the other day. But I'll let it pass.  Good news is I'm now really comfortable with the large teeterboard. We've ridden over it a few times on different rides now. Small victories. I was so scared of that thing last Fall. I'm also getting much more comfortable bareback. I've only hopped on bareback a few times--for a few minutes each and usually I'm not doing much actual riding, just picture taking. But it's amazing I did a little riding the other day and I wasn't all wobbly and squeamish. It's starting to feel more natural again. All the regular riding I'm doing is obviously having good effect. I will never be a bareback trail rider though. I've heard and read too many stories about that going horribly wrong. Its' just nice to play around with it in the arena. 


So, just for fun, I've decided to do a "calendar" series of pics with D. Since it's March, we did St. Patty's Day last week. D got braids and green ribbons and a bow on her butt. LOL I'm a bit of a nut. And yes, I've done a lot of theater.  And no, I had to take my helmet off in exchange for the wig. But only for these pics for a couple minutes. 

Next month it's Bunny ears--for me AND the horse, if I can get her to wear them.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Oh I love the photos. Thanks for putting them up.


----------



## PoptartShop

Such cute photos!!   I hope the barn gets less busy, so you can go out there and spend time with D. Yes, she definitely can sense if you're anxious. They are very sensitive. So glad all is well though, and stay safe!!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Such cute photos!!   I hope the barn gets less busy, so you can go out there and spend time with D. Yes, she definitely can sense if you're anxious. They are very sensitive. So glad all is well though, and stay safe!!



Yeah, I think she's finally getting used to me and my "energy". I have very strong energy--whether it's "good" or "negative" depends on the day. LOL She seems to be learning to "deal" with me without acting up too badly. I was all upset today and she did great anyway--only a little naughty. She's not enjoying the outdoor arena very much right now either--a little soft and muddy in some areas--she tripped in the mud today. But I'm afraid to ride in the indoor arena--more closed in. I'd have to wear a mask. But I may have to.


----------



## Animalia

*Tense rides with the Empathic Horse*

I've never ridden/cared for a horse that was SO sensitive to my emotions. As you can imagine, during this time, emotions are running high. So, as things heated up with the Coronavirus, my visits and rides with D degraded again. Boarders started being at the barn on weekdays once our state had "Safer at Home" orders. People couldn't go to work, so they had time to go to the barn almost daily. Which made it harder for me to social distance. I have an extremely fragile immune system and I have been in quarantine for 2 months now. The ONLY thing I do is go ride once a week--all outdoors, my tack room is private and the smaller barn I work out of is entirely devoted to D's owners and their other horses--and they were locked at home for over a month too--and didn't visit the farm. So, it seemed like clear sailing--until more people started showing up at the barn. Bringing their out of control dogs who would be across the farm from their owners--jumping all over me and possibly smearing me with virus. One time, when I brought MY very well-behaved dog, (before I realized about the other dogs) they jumped all over HER and terrorized her and possibly smeared virus on her. 

Then a new boarder arrived the beginning of April--and the day she arrived, was my ONE day there--and she was blocking my barn and she and her friend had no worries about social distancing. 

So, my anxieties are WAY up and so is my anger and D knows it! Our rides over the last 3 weeks or so have been degrading into the "old" bad times. Last week she walked off of the mounting block with my leg half over and I almost landed on my butt (or face). I got mad and yelled at her and then she was a twitchy, spooky mess the whole rest of the ride--to the point that I had to get off and walk more than I rode. 

I was so happy to have the trails open on the farm--finally! Which meant I could finally at least ride around the property too--if not into the woods. Up until mid-April, the owners had foot traps all over the outskirts of the farm and fields. They are BIG hunters and that's why we are not allowed to ride anywhere but the arena all Fall and Winter. And, I did venture a short way onto a wooded trail--but even though we hadn't had rain in a week or more--the trail was dangerously muddy. And apparently they drive vehicles back there--when it's wet--so there are deep grooves and tracks and it's just a mess. D tripped once and that was it--I was out of there. 

So, I've been in a "state" the last few rides,which has put D in a "state" apparently. But, also, she is stiff again! And possibly in some pain. Which I don't get. It's been getting warmer and warmer, and yet she's stiff and sore again and not moving well. They put her into a different paddock, with two new paddock mates and one is a very pushy gelding who can be a jerk. I'm just wondering if she is getting kicked, or chased or whatever--and that paddock is VERY muddy all the time--deep mud. 



Ok,rant over. I think I'll make a post about some questions I have. 



Here are some Easter pics--I was trying to have a good time with her. This was the last "ok" ride we had--and it wasn't even that great.


----------



## Animalia

*Getting Better All the Time*

Well, I haven't posted for a long time! I, like many people, have just had my head down trying to survive the last month and a half. With my autoimmune dieseases and weakened immune system, I have had to be vigilant about staying away from people. I still do my doctor warns. But as the world opens up, I AM seeing a few more people--albeit with a mask and some distance. I feel a little "looser" having gotten this far without catching Covid--or at least without getting tested! Jury is out on whether I have / had it. I have had a lot of symptoms, but they could all be attributed to stress and my chronic illness and I was never laid flat by them or anything. 



So, I have continued to go out and ride every week and I am finally getting more comfortable in the saddle (again). I have mostly broken her of dropping her head to graze in the field while we are riding. And I am now comfortable letting her graze while I'm on her--that used to feel weird and make me feel unbalanced. 20 years ago I would have been incredulous at this statement. "What's the big deal?" I mean, I was never going to be a vaulter in my younger days, or a trick rider, but I was certainly closer to those than some other riders. I was so at home in the saddle, or bareback and moving around on the horse like it was nothing, and whatever the horse did didn't bother me. And here I am now, having to get used to all this stuff like I'm a newbie rider. 

Good news is, I'm doing it!! D continues to have balky times while riding out around the farm (and less often in the arena still). But I'm getting my vecro seat back! I'm also less afraid of her blowing up and I just keep working with her rather than bailing and dismounting right away. I'm feeling more like I can handle riding out alone around the farm (my husband has been walking with me) and on the trails. Everything just feels more natural now, and more relaxed. Which is a wonderful feeling! And why it hurts so much to not be able to ride for 2 1/2 weeks during prime weather!! 

D's feet have been overgrown since mid-April and she just saw a farrier for the first time yesterday! And the owner just kept saying "oh, she's fine" when I asked if it was ok to ride her in mid-May. Well, I didn't take her on trails because she was already tripping in the arena and in the field. Which means I have only gotten to do about 10 minutes of trail riding since they opened on April 18th. For a few weeks they were too wet--I mean LAKES in some areas and giant tire ruts from the ATV they drive back there. Then, by the time the trails were probably passable, her feet were too long and it was unsafe for both of us to go in there. 

Long story about why the feet didn't get done. The owner is not an animal abuser or anything. Her and her sister's horses seem quite pampered, or have in the past. But the twin sister is no pregnant and both are high risk for Covid, even though they are young, they have an autoimmune disease and since January, the horses have just taken a back seat. I think she knows D is in good hands with me, but I'm only there once a week or so and I have no control over farrier work or anything. And the horses have been getting shuffled around like crazy. D has had two different new horses added to her pen (not at the same time) and then she got moved altogether into a different area. Imagine how unhappy I was to show up one day and find her gone. And they had FINALLY let the horses into the pastures (not until after June 1st) and I'm mostly blind. So I was picturing having to go into each paddock and hike out into the pastures to find her--it could have taken hour or more just to find her. Thankfully, another boarder who knew which horse was "mine" knew where she was. Phew! That was last week and then I put her in the round pen (I do this before I even take her into the barn for grooming and tacking) and she was rather reluctant to move out at the faster paces. She didn't have the usual "zing" in her step. I looked at her feet and saw that they were starting to curl under in the back. And one of her frogs had a big loose flap--like they were disintegrating from chronic thrush. I asked another boarder out there for advice on if she thought it was ok to ride or not with the feet this way. I didn't think it was, but wanted confirmation. She looked and said I should only walk, inside the arena only, on soft ground. Ok. But then she picked up a back foot and found a crack in the hoof and that was it--no riding! And no walking her on on hard, stony ground either, longer than I had to get her to soft ground anyway. When I came home and wrote to the owner about it, she seemed aggravated that I kept bringing up the feet every week. And she gave me a bit of a lecture about weather affecting hoe D might be moving too and she would have ridden her, but just at a walk, regardless of the feet, because of the hot and stormy weather we've been having. It was a bit confusing. So, since they are taking D camping for four days, I only had a brief window to ride this week, and with the feet, I couldn't ride anyway. I can't believe they were going to take her camping on trail riding for four days (even though she hasn't done trails for a year) with her feet that way! They said if they couldn't get the farrier out before they left they would just buff the feet a little. When I told her how bad they were, I was hoping she would get the farrier out sooner, but instead waited until the afternoon before they left--so I had no chance to ride this week. She's not trying to keep me from riding, it was just more convenient for her. 

Someone else suggested maybe I should negotiate my lease price and pay for the farrier myself so this doesn't happen again. I'm worried that doing that will offend the owner and she'll see it as a judgement by me on her care for her horse. She has gotten D on the schedule with the barn farrier now--she has not been using the barn farrier so far. So hopefully that will mean more regular feet trims going forward. Otherwise, I may learn to do it myself. I was learning a few years ago when I thought I was about to buy my own horse. I have a cousin who is a farrier and I think he could train me the rest of the way. 



So, I don't know if farrier's chew people out when they find feet that are in horrible shape, and give owner's a "talking to" about regular foot care, but that may have happened here too. LOL I just for sure didn't want to be the one riding her IF a hoof cracked through, or if she tripped and went down and broke a leg, or threw me and broke my neck! 



Looking VERY forward to next week's ride. Fresh new feet, a horse who is more content due to being allowed to graze all day and me being more relaxed and easy in the saddle. And trails hopefully being dry! Can't wait!! 



Oh, and continuing my calendar series of photos--here is May Flowers. I couldn't ride, but I could still decorate! LOL


----------



## whisperbaby22

Even with a small horse, trimming is physically tough. I'm happy to have my farrier come by and do a decent trim for me, but I do have nippers, rasps and frog cutter (is that the right terminology?) to fiddle a bit on my own in between. I find it's a good way to keep things from getting out of hand.


----------



## Animalia

Yea, that's more what I'm talking about, at least for awhile. She has been relying on her sister to do farrier work, and she is only a novice and I don't think D has had a professional farrier do her feet since last October maybe. I didn't realize this until recently. The owner's other horse has terrible feet--I mean, atrocious when I cleaned them out a couple weeks ago. I don't know how the horse can walk. Now that the sister is about to give birth, I don't think she'll be relied on for a quite a while to do feet, so everyone will go back on schedule with the barn farrier. It would be nice if I could have at least filed them a bit and trimmed the frogs.


----------



## PoptartShop

So happy to see you posting!  

Glad things are going well, love the photos. Regarding the farrier, I hope they end up coming out on a regular basis. Maybe you could pay for it (negotiate w/ your lease price as you said) though, so you wouldn't really have to worry about asking the owner. 

It can be frustrating. It sounds like you want only the best for D!  She is adorable!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> So happy to see you posting!
> 
> Glad things are going well, love the photos. Regarding the farrier, I hope they end up coming out on a regular basis. Maybe you could pay for it (negotiate w/ your lease price as you said) though, so you wouldn't really have to worry about asking the owner.
> 
> It can be frustrating. It sounds like you want only the best for D!  She is adorable!



Thanks! It's been a frustrating couple of months with the pandemic and D's foot health too. I found out last week when she finally got her feet done that she had three blown abcesses. Also, due to chronic thrush she's had for months, her hoof wall is separating from her feet. I guess it's not that bad yet, I can't even tell to look at her feet. I felt so bad when I found out about all this. I have been desperately trying to treat this thrush, but since I'm usually only there once a week, and the owner is rarely there--and if she is, I don't think she does much, if any, grooming, it's been difficult. And the abcesses must have been so painful! I've been telling the owner for months now--since late last year, that D has been acting painful and taking "mincing" steps like her feet hurt. It's not been obvious lameness, but I KNOW how a horse moves and I know animals and am a trained vet tech, so I knew there was some issue. Also, all the bad behavior D has exhibited since I've been leasing her, was probably due to pain. (well, at least some, probably not all LOL). D threw a couple of bad fits for her owner on their camping trip. Her feet hurt! The owner was a little surprised, but at least I'll hopefully never hear again "she's never acted like that before", or "i've never seen her do that before". She would absolutely not stand to be ridden past 30 minutes the first day, and less the next day. She has very soft feet right now so I can only ride in the indoor arena for a few weeks. Not even sure how she was managing trails while they camped--maybe they were just grass trails. I'm so bummed because this stable closes the trails down so they can start hunting in October. I have yet to ride more than 10 minutes on a trail due to weather, and then (and now) D's bad feet. Maybe I'll get a few rides in this Summer.


----------



## carshon

If her hoof wall is separating it sounds like white line disease and should be treated ASAP.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> If her hoof wall is separating it sounds like white line disease and should be treated ASAP.



I'm wondering if she meant the rear bulbs of the heel were separating? Because I think the farrier would have said if it was White Line Disease. That's what I was thinking. D wasn't lame at all last week--just a little tender-footed. The owner treated her once since then and I'll be out again tomorrow. I'm going to examine the hoof more closely.


----------



## knightrider

I was looking for a document today and came across this poem that my blind friend wrote. I know this is not really how you feel, but I am certain you can identify with this writer.

The Blind Centaur
by Susan Dunn

I do not see the trail ahead, but feel it as the waves of sensation strike my long sleek flanks.

The day draws me into it.

The warm sun and spring-scented air buoy me.

Accepting the day's invitation, I start to canter and am soothed by the 1 -2-3 cadence.

Deep in my centaur chest, my heart synchronizes with the 3-beat rhythm.

Nostrils flaring, I extend and gallop. As I do, my flying hooves have eyes, feeding images to my darkness-enclosed mind.

The lush emerald grasses carress my pastern and fetlock, the sweet smell of clover dredges up memories that reverberate with color.

Just ahead, a split rail fence scars the path.

It is low and inviting and I wish to soar over it, but my human half hesitates.

I sense it and break stride; this centaur will not take the fence today.

I begin to circle, collected, with my chin tucked to chest.

Something calls me back and I realize I must return.

Now . . . my blindness overwhelms me--like a black wave blotting out my freedom. I slow to a walk.

Now . . . I am only the blind centaur. And too soon--not even that.

For I will dismount and be led away.


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> I was looking for a document today and came across this poem that my blind friend wrote. I know this is not really how you feel, but I am certain you can identify with this writer.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that! Pretty powerful and a little sad. I felt a little like this leaving the barn last week.


----------



## Animalia

*Happier Times*

So, first of all, D got her feet trimmed again yesterday! Yay, just about a month since the last trim--and she needs it. So I hope she stays on schedule now. 



Her feet are healing, slowly. She doesn't have White Line Disease, but she does have a little separation between sole and hoof wall. It's filling in though--slowly. I've been riding her only on soft, non-rocky surfaces and shes doing fine. She hasn't had a lot of energy the last three rides or so--couldn't even get her into anything faster than a fast walk--she would tolt for about 30 seconds that was it. But a couple days ago--Friday--we finally had a better ride. It's been very hot here and murderously buggy! We've had so much HOT rain and humidity. It's like living in a steamy jungle. So I STILL haven't gotten to do any trail riding. Her feet are ok to do the trails at the farm, but a week ago, I was riding with B, her owner and while the bugs were bad in the field, when we entered the trail and got under the trees--the bugs swarmed the horses--attached to their faces, ears, everywhere and the horses were shaking their head and kicking out like crazy--so we left immediately. And that was with the tough fly spray on--the chemical stuff I swore I wouldn't use. But the "green" natural stuff just isn't cutting it with these horse fly monsters. 

D has a bit of the Icelandic "sweet itch". She's third generation in the US, so she has more immunity to the bugs than an imported Icie, but she still gets bitten up really bad. Until a few days ago, about 80-90% of her body was covered in horrible fly bites--and bloody. She looked diseased. We got a fly sheet on her finally, last weekend and when I rode on Friday she was all healed! Except her face. She lost her fly mask--it just vanished, I searched the pasture and everything. So now I'll be bringing ointment to treat facial fly bites when I go. Ugh. Nature! LOL 



Her Thrush is just not healing like it seems it should be. I use Thrush Buster (the purple stuff) every week--and for awhile she got it twice a week. Plus, I use No Thrush (powder) every time I see her. It's been twice a week the last few. But we've also had a ton of rain and her new paddock has a tree in it--that shades the entire front area--so it never dries. And the shelter is a mess. My husband and I went out a couple weeks ago JUST to clean--in 95 degree weather. We took 6 wheelbarrows full of pure poop out and we're not done. But I'm waiting to hear if we can add pine shavings to the shed before we take more stuff out. The farm apparently does not clean the pens or the shelters so D is just standing in pee and poop and mud all the time--if she isn't out grazing in the back pasture. With the bugs--she doesn't seem to spend a lot of time out there. Is it normal for boarding places not to clean outdoor enclosures? When I worked at boarding places (at least 3 of them) we always had to clean the outdoor pens and shelters every day. And when I did some horse sitting a couple years ago, we cleaned the yard every day. It only takes s few minutes if you pick it up every day. 

The other thing I did was clean out the water! They have automatic waterers, which is good, but apparently they don't clean them--ever. I happened to get close to it one day and dropped something in it--and when I reached in to get it--I discovered a slimy mess. There was so much thick sludge in there I don't even know how the horses were drinking. There was also green seaweed/algae with long tendrils growing all through it and thick, crusted slime and grime on the sides. Took me two visits to get it totally clean. I've checked it the last three weeks and it's staying pretty clean. Which tells me they hadn't cleaned it in months. I've decided to just take some more of this on to help the horses and because D's owner physically can't. The boarding facility has some nice things going for it, but I have a feeling it's a "bag your own" kind of place. Prices might be lower because if you want stuff done, like cleaning, you have to do it yourself. And in Winter the horses barely get enough to eat. That was my personal observation, and after noticing that for most of the Winter, I heard some of the boarders talking about how they bought their own hay and were feeding extra to their horses and others who were going hungry. So it's not just me. I may do the same this Winter for D and her penmates. 



So, a couple days ago I had a nice ride with D after our "July" photo shoot. LOL She had some energy back so we did some decent tolting and a little pacing and then rode around the farm--avoiding the treeline.  D is insanely obsessed with grazing again and was dropping her head every 3 minutes. Since it's hot now, my hands were sweaty and the reins kept slipping so she kept getting her head down on me. I am again working on training her to not do this--and giving her certain spots and time to graze. I finally got very fed up with this--my arms were hurting from her yanking me forward constantly and we just weren't getting anywhere a few steps at a time. So I gave her a light smack on the shoulder the next time she did it. BOY--she piroutted and spooked all over. Scared the crap out of my husband who was leading another horse next to us. LOL But I actually wasn't even that scared--I was ****ed! My seat has gotten pretty good again so little blow ups like this are a lot easier for me to handle. As long as they aren't happening in a confined space, like between two wire fences or something. I felt a little bad for slapping her--but it wasn't hard and she DID behave much better after that--and I didn't stay angry and I gave her more places to stop and graze and we got along great after that. LOL 



One more thing about her pen--it's very rocky. Iv'e been picking out the big rocks as they come to the surface. But when I cleaned her feet out on Friday--this is what I got out of them. See pic. This is only some of the rocks that were in her feet. That can't be comfortable--especially with feet that are still healing. Any suggestions about this? I told the owner and she's a little concerned too, but we're not sure what we can do about it. I doubt they are going to dump a new load of dirt in there just for us. But it IS the only pen of the three D has been in--that is rocky like this. 



And lastly, these are a few pics from my calendar series, for July.


----------



## whisperbaby22

You might want to look into boots for a short term fix for the hoofs. There are some that are theraputic only. The only way to keep those darn automatic waterers clean is to do it as often as you can.


----------



## carshon

I am not sure how a hoof can hold that many rocks! I second the boots. I understand it is an extra expense but you may find that the trail rides will be easier for you both if she is booted.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

And I thought I lived in a rocky part of the country! (Our dirt is known to be very, very rocky here.) I have never seen that many rocks packed into a hoof.

Beautiful pictures as always. D's owner sure is benefiting a lot from having you as a lessee, with all of the extras you've been doing.


----------



## Animalia

These rocks were from all four feet. There were a few more I couldn't fit it all in one hand and I lost some when cleaning up. But still--yea, a LOT of rocks for each hoof.


Would the boots stay on in the pen/pasture? That's where she needs it. I got these rocks out BEFORE I rode. LOL I'll look into them. The owner didn't really want to put fly sheets on b/c the horses tend to rip them or lose them in the pasture. But she had to this year. I wouldn't want to invest in boots that will go missing in a couple days. 



And yes, the owner is very grateful I am doing so much to help care for the horses. We've been catching her other Icelandic and getting him out when we are there to clean him up and re-socialize him. He was uncatchable all Winter and still won't let her catch him. But he LOVES my husband who has spent a lot of time with him when I'm with D. 

I figure it's all goodwill in the bank!  I love spending time with the horses so it doesn't feel like a burden. And I got to ride a 19 hand Percheron last week too! Its B's sister's horse and she's leasing him and they can't ride him anymore and they needed someone to ride him to show the leasers. So they asked me. I was thrilled! I love Percherons and all four of them her sister owns are sweet as pie. This guy is huge and possibly the tallest horse in our state currently. And I love being able to help out and get more horse time too!


----------



## Horsef

He is stunning! And huge.


----------



## carshon

If you get hoof boots that fit her hoof they should stay on in the pasture. My mare wears hoof boots 12 hours on and 12 off. She gets to go out into a long pasture and rarely loses a boot. There are many different styles and companies to choose from. Scoot Boots are very popular but did not fit my previously foundered mare, so we stick with the Easy Boot Epics.


----------



## ACinATX

Wow that's a big boy. I bet it feels pretty different than riding D!


----------



## PoptartShop

Hoof boots are a good idea, it'll help her a lot. That's a lot of rocks! :sad: I bet that felt good for her! The boots will definitely give her relief too.

& he is gorgeous!  And huge! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Animalia

Yea, the percheron felt very different--mainly because I was looking down at everyone! LOL But it felt great. He doesn't have a bit of spook in him and that huge body and western saddle felt so secure. I always feel a little "perched" on D, which is why I still haven't cantered. I feel a little ashamed of myself for this. 

Last week we had a REALLY good ride! She had her old energy back--it had been cooler all week. We rode all over the farm and she was much better about the grazing. She only tried to do it a couple times and didn't fight me so hard when I said no. The training is back on track. She was in a good mood, didn't spook while we were out. Then I rode her in the outdoor arena and I asked for a tolt and she took off! LOL We did a fast tolt and then some flying pace. She was really moving and it was so fun--but in the arena, she kept spooking/shying at stuff and doing sudden veers and turns. So while she was up for a canter, I wasn't. It was hard enough to stay in the saddle when she veered sharply while pacing. But one of these days--soon!  

Her feet weren't as rocky--just a few small pebbles, but one foot had a large rock in it, which had to hurt a bit. It was about 3", sort of flat and the corner was pressed into her frog. 

I dont' think boots will work. I did look into them. Since is completely on outdoor board and only gets seen by people once or twice a week, there will be no one to check if all the boots are still on or lost. And with the thrush it might not be a good idea. I did finally get some Dry Cow and I'm going to start treatment with that the next time I see her. Anyway, we are having trouble just keeping a fly sheet on her without it being torn off and ripped to shreds. And her fly mask was missing in the pasture for a week before my husband finally found it. LOL 

If I lived closer I would go every day to clean and check her feet.


----------



## Animalia

*Bugs, bugs and more bugs*

So, not a whole lot to talk about lately. Pretty status quo as far as riding is going. My biggest gripe lately is the darn bugs! I have not yet been able to ride on the trail. The second we enter the trees the bugs still swarm poor D's head and body like a cloud and she can't stop shaking her head and half bucking at them. Not so pleasant for me either--I can't keep my eyes open and I get stung by horseflies repeatedly. Ugh. Going to try again tomorrow since it's been so dry. You'd think with no rain for almost two weeks the bugs would "dry" up too. D is covered in itchy bites again and she will not keep a fly sheet or hood on in the field. 



I had a fabulous photo shoot with D last week. This was my "June" makeup session, since I missed it. The theme is "Jungle June". LOL I really like the way some of these turned out--they look like old B movie "creature feature" movie posters! I don't know what I'm going to do when I'm done with the monthly calendar photo sessions. (I'll be done in Feb.). These photo shoots were my way of having "something" do with my new horse other than just ride around in a circle. A "discipline" if you will--that didn't require me to be a pro rider and would help give me something horsey to focus on and build my relationship with D. In other words, some people do showjumping, others do barrels or team penning--I do dress up photo shoots. LOL Since the Midwest Horse Fair got canceled this year, they are doing the same theme next April--Trails, with a big mountain trail competition. I was thinking about trying to enter that last April, but decided I wasn't ready (boy was I NOT ready!) LOL But now, I'm thinking I might try working on it again. The boarding farm is building a new obstacle course--if they ever finish it, I can practice a few things there. And D is very good with new obstacles usually--especially in hand. They have an "in-hand" competition, as well as riding at beginner and up. I'll have to look more at the videos and see if I think with the ones that we can't practice ahead of time, if I think she could do them on the first pass or not. I might be able to improvise something--like the walking on narrow board bridges and stuff. Not sure about water though, except for puddles, I have no water features at the farm. LOL 



I am SO glad that riding and horsetime is now fun again--and relaxing rather than anxiety inducing. Man, those first few months were H-ll! I was beginning to re-think the whole idea. I'm so glad I stuck with it. Even without lessons my riding has improved. I still would like lessons to do more "fancy" stuff--with real control. I want to do sidepasses and cue lead changes and "move your behind this way or that" cues. I work on some of this on my own, but I'm not getting big results. LOL 



So, here are my crazy pics.


----------



## Animalia

*Utter Devastation and despair*

Yea, back to nowhere land here. Land of Despair. D's owner is adding a third leaser. When I asked a couple questions about days and I would continue to be able to have my choice of the open days in the week and asked about meeting with the new rider so we could get on the same page so as not to confuse the horse or me with different riding styles I got lambasted in the response about what a bad rider I am (my words), and again, harshly, about how any issues I have with D like spookiness and balking are my fault, because she is absolutely bombproof for every other person on the planet. She wants me to have nothing to do with the new rider as she is the niece of the woman who is leasing her other horse and that woman is a strong rider who owned her own horses for years and she wants her to guide her niece and help with D. I got sort of yelled at that she's been doing me a favor on days I go out on Sunday because that should cost more (first I've ever heard of this in a year). And she's spending all this money on extra stuff for D this year, like hoofcare/thrush medications and fly hoods and fly spray. Well, as far as I know, she hasn't bought thrush medication since I started leasing. I've spent over $60 on thrush medications as well as extra days when I didn't ride, going out just to treat feet and helping out with her other horses too. I have been cleaning the paddock and shelter most of the Summer now, as well as scrubbing the waterer. My husband has cleaned her other horses pen as well, because it was so disgusting he couldn't stand it. 

And she tells me that the 6 year old beginner who just started taking lessons this year is now riding by herself (not on a lead rope) and that D is a perfect angel and has no spooking issues whatsoever. So it's all me, and she said the one time we rode together she saw things she didn't like. 

So, I'm a terrible rider, this horse hates me. I'm completely humiliated since I can't even ride as well as a 6yo beginner apparently. I've been crying for 24 hours, and haven't eaten or slept since getting her message around 5:30 last night. I don't know how to go back to the barn after this. I have NEVER portrayed myself as an expert rider, but I do know how to ride and have ridden dozens of horses in my life--some for years. Nothing fancy and they all worked out mostly great for trail and road riding--(what horse is EVER 100% all the time?) And I used to ride for hours at a time. Granted, I'm older now and disabled. But I've been feeling really confident and happy in the saddle--so there's no reason for her to still be acting up based on my mood, or is there? Can she sense the underlying, chronic low-grade stress of my life and the pandemic? And not one else who has ever ridden her (many people apparently) has had any anxieties, ever? 

My husband says the message from the owner was a bit stinging, but he doesn't think it's quite as bad as I think it was. I think I'm upset about it being unsolicited. Or she misunderstood that I was not saying I was the expert and needed to train this new woman, just that I wanted us all to be on the same page. I don't know. I'm hurt, I'm humiliated and a little angry.


----------



## knightrider

I am heartbroken for you. That is extremely upsetting, and I would be upset too. The owner's assertions that Sunday should cost more and she is spending all this money on medications, neither of which is true, clues me in to this person's character. She is not to be trusted. 

If she can't be honest about some things, she is probably not honest about the 6 year old's riding ability and that D never spooks with anyone else. I'd take everything she says with a grain of salt. I wonder if you have gotten yourself caught up in some kind of friendship blindness with this other leasor. That everything SHE does is fine, and everything YOU do is not, because she says so.

Many MANY years ago, a very much loved and respected high school teacher suddenly turned against me and began to taunt and criticize me. I loved this lady and admired her and could not imagine why she turned suddenly so ugly towards me. My mother gave me some very wise advice: she said that when something like that happens, usually it means that some friend of hers was talking behind your back, and the teacher chose to believe her friend and turned against me. I kind of figured out that it must have been my best friend's mom, who had known me all my life and could be judgmental at times. Probably was in a bad mood and said things that were way exaggerated.

Me being a horse owner since I was a kid: my take is that you buy your own horse. Make sure you ride her lots before you buy. I have one horse that spooks big and three that hardly ever spook. Find the horse that suits you to a T. Then nobody can make any decisions or take anything away from you. And find another place to board. That lady doesn't deserve your money. (((((cyber hugs)))))) Being put down is very hurtful.


----------



## knightrider

> I have NEVER portrayed myself as an expert rider, but I do know how to ride and have ridden dozens of horses in my life--some for years. Nothing fancy and they all worked out mostly great for trail and road riding--(what horse is EVER 100% all the time?) And I used to ride for hours at a time.


This! Remind yourself every time you get overwhelmed with the blues. You can ride. It's not you. It's her.


----------



## egrogan

You've shared a lot of questionable interactions with this owner. Even the fact that the owner now has three leasors for one horse that she seems to struggle providing basic care to says a lot. Maybe the time to cut ties has presented itself.


Also, plenty of horses will be a saint for a 6 year old and challenge adult riders who have more of an agenda for the rides. While you may be right that the horse is picking up on your underlying anxieties and getting nervous with you, I don't think it makes sense juxtaposing that with the kind of rides the horse has with a very young beginner, who is probably more in "pony ride" than "independent ride" mode.


----------



## Horsef

Wait a minute now, was it you that said that the owner finally agreed that there is something wrong with D when she took her out on a camping trip and D was spooking all over the place? If I am confusing your journal with someone else's, sorry.

If I remember correctly, D was very, very stiff in those first videos you posted and the owner pretended there is nothing wrong.

This lady is a liar and a bad horse owner. All I have to say.


----------



## Horsef

egrogan said:


> Also, plenty of horses will be a saint for a 6 year old and challenge adult riders who have more of an agenda for the rides. While you may be right that the horse is picking up on your underlying anxieties and getting nervous with you, I don't think it makes sense juxtaposing that with the kind of rides the horse has with a very young beginner, who is probably more in "pony ride" than "independent ride" mode.


Not only adults and children, but also beginner adults and rider adults. I started riding when I was (very much) an adult. The very same horses which I learned to ride on, who were saints when I was just lolling about the arena trying to figure out how it works gave me major attitude as soon as I started asserting myself and asking for more.


----------



## SteadyOn

It's also entirely possible that D _is_ being spooky with other riders, and her owner is gaslighting you.


----------



## ACinATX

I've been reading your journal for a while, and I've never liked this owner very much. I tried to mostly keep this to myself when I commented, but I really don't like her. And now she wants to have THREE leasers? That's too much.

I know that you are emotionally attached to this horse, and you have a relationship with her, and I love the pictures you have posted, but this might be the time to walk away. Find an owner who actually cares about her horse and doesn't gripe when you suggest that the horse might be having problems.


----------



## egrogan

Sorry, just reread the part of your post with the message from the owner and got more irritated on your behalf. If she "saw things that worried her" when she rode with you, and thinks you're turning her horse into a spooky mess by riding her, why the heck is she letting you lease her horse and ride without her there? The only reason would be that she's bullying you but also relying on your $$$ to fund her twisted way of keeping horses she can't afford, and apparently also taking in more $$$ from other people who know less than she does at the expense of her horse. Makes me think more strongly that as sad as it is, this is not a good scenario for you to be part of and you should end the lease.


----------



## carshon

I think I would end my lease if I were you. 3 leasers for 1 horse - I don't know what the lease says but the fact that this poor mare has 3 different potential riders is sad for the horse. It sounds like the owner is seeing dollar signs. I saw pictures of this poor horses feet, saw videos where she was not 100% and yet the owner blames you.


I would just end my lease and move on.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

My 50 mile endurance horse (who mind you is 19) is a saint for beginner riders and kids. He gives pony rides to my niece and nephew and doesn't bat an eye. If a person feels unbalanced when trotting he stops.... With me or my husband he's a hot mess. He'll pull your arms out for 35 miles if you don't let him go as fast as he wants (which is VERY fast) and he spooks at every downed tree, purple flower, and rock. He dumped me two weeks ago over a log on the side of the trail. If the woman is true that the 6 year old doesn't have any issues with your horse that means nothing about your riding/ability to control the horse.

Now, with that said, I agree 3 lessors is way way way too many for one horse and this person seems to not be up to much good. If your user details is correct and you're in WI there are many many many other fish in the sea (or horses in the pastures!) for you to lease/ride/take care of in a much better situation. Please see this as an opportunity to move to greener pastures!


----------



## Animalia

Thank you all for your replies. I so want to believe the best of people, especially people who come across most of the time as very sweet and kind--like this owner was for a long time. This has knocked me for a real loop. I AM looking for another lease situation. But I don't want to get rid of this one until I have another--if possible. It could take months to find something I can afford and that is close enough. I don't want to get so out of shape again. I also want to take some lessons somewhere, to rebuild my confidence and ride other horses. Again I have to find someone we can afford. I am considering asking the barn manager (not the barn owner) to watch me ride D and see if she can pick up anything I might be doing or not doing that is making the horse spooky and bratty. She is apparently an excellent horse trainer and rider. I still don't want to keep leasing here, but I would like to improve whatever the case. I am so saddened b/c this has made me care about this horse less. How can I go out and have fun with her doing dress-up and pics and all the extra grooming I givee her and massaging her sore back, if she is treating ME so badly anyway? The horse that is. Of course, that's IF the owner is telling the truth. Ugh. Anyway, I'm on the hunt for a new situation.


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> Me being a horse owner since I was a kid: my take is that you buy your own horse. Make sure you ride her lots before you buy. I have one horse that spooks big and three that hardly ever spook. Find the horse that suits you to a T. Then nobody can make any decisions or take anything away from you. And find another place to board. That lady doesn't deserve your money. (((((cyber hugs)))))) Being put down is very hurtful.



thank you for your kind words! I so wish I could buy my own horse, but it would cost me at least $300/month for board and farrier fees and that doesn't include vet fees. We ar just not in a position to do that right now. We are both living on social security income. But the thought has occurred to me anyway! I keep wondering if I could get a partial leaser right away to share the horse with and the fees. But that's risky too. Sigh. Someday.


----------



## Animalia

I just wanted to say again THANK YOU! I am feeling much better about myself and starting to feel better towards D. I don't have to believe the owner and take D's behavior personally. Last year I did a little riding at another place and the woman with a 50 year history of high level riding instruction, trained and certified in England as well, told me I was a decent rider, she called me "competent". And that was before I was back in shape at all. I am going to write to some extended family who have horses and see if they have anything I can lease. It's a full hour drive, but it's not that much farther than D, and then I get to hang with family sometimes too.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, time to move on. And I think your idea of searching while still keeping this lease is a good one. It's hard, because horses are part of our heart. Letting this horse go will be tough, but the situation will not improve. Good luck with finding another horse. Any sane owner would love you as a leaser.


----------



## Horsef

Animalia said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I so want to believe the best of people, especially people who come across most of the time as very sweet and kind--like this owner was for a long time.


Just from your narration - I didn't like her from the get go. I don't want to speak for anyone else but it seems like quite a few people here were suspicious of her as well. Being sweet and doing the right thing for your horse and people around you are two different things. If anything, I get suspicious of overly "sweet" people.

If I were you, I would go back through this journal and find all the instances in which she was creative with the truth as well as the times when you were making excuses for her regarding her treatment of the horse. Literally - put them down on paper and see how you like that list and who this women really is.


----------



## Animalia

Horsef said:


> Just from your narration - I didn't like her from the get go. I don't want to speak for anyone else but it seems like quite a few people here were suspicious of her as well. Being sweet and doing the right thing for your horse and people around you are two different things. If anything, I get suspicious of overly "sweet" people.
> 
> If I were you, I would go back through this journal and find all the instances in which she was creative with the truth as well as the times when you were making excuses for her regarding her treatment of the horse. Literally - put them down on paper and see how you like that list and who this women really is.



Too true, you are so right! I think this final "in your face" insult is the kick in the pants I needed to move on. I do tend to "fall" for the animals in my life though, and I love riding a gaited horse--when she is behaving that is. LOL But yeah, too much stress the whole year and too much worry about the owner and her treatment or lack thereof of this horse. She's apparently had several leasers on this horse before I got there and I wonder if the revolving door is part of the reason the horse isn't very affectionate and doesn't seem to care about people. Her brother (not by blood) is much sweeter and more attention seeking. And no one ever even looks at him. Poor guy.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm so sorry to hear this. :sad: Hugs to you, I do agree also that it's time to move on. You will meet many other horses in your lifetime, it doesn't mean you are replacing D. D and you had a great bond. It's never easy to let go of a 'heart horse' (I've had to do it at least a few times), but you will take what you learned from her with the next horse.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, time to move on. And I think your idea of searching while still keeping this lease is a good one. It's hard, because horses are part of our heart. Letting this horse go will be tough, but the situation will not improve. Good luck with finding another horse. Any sane owner would love you as a leaser.



Thank you, that's so sweet! And yes, letting go is very hard, even though she doesn't seem to care about me much.  It's all the people I've met at the barn, the barn cats, the other horses I interact with and help out with, etc. I've become "comfortable", but it's an uneasy comfort. 



I am in the midst of making appts to go see three different lease opportunities--one has three horses, but they may be lesson horses that are "horses for hire" which I don't really want to do. For a lease arrangement, I don't like to be just one of many riders on a horse every week. 



I swear this feels like a divorce or bad breakup. I feel very sad and defeated and scared about leaving--but I'm also excited for new opportunities.


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. :sad: Hugs to you, I do agree also that it's time to move on. You will meet many other horses in your lifetime, it doesn't mean you are replacing D. D and you had a great bond. It's never easy to let go of a 'heart horse' (I've had to do it at least a few times), but you will take what you learned from her with the next horse.



Thank you so much for that. I think there is a better fit out there for me. D was unique and different and a little "exotic" and that's been great, but so was my first real boyfriend as an adult--and while I look back on that time fondly, that's NOT who I married. LOL


----------



## trailhorserider

There are a lot of gaited horses out there, maybe not tons of Icelandics, but lots of really great gaited horses! My neighbor introduced me to Missouri Fox Trotters and I think they are more fun than a barrel of monkeys! And I've ridden a few Tennessee Walkers too. And I'm not even in a gaited-horse part of the country. I drool over all those lovely gaited horses on You-tube back in the mid-west and south!


Anyway, I wish you the best and I KNOW there is another lovely lease horse out there that is perfect for you! :hug:


----------



## Animalia

Well, after despairing for a couple days because there were NO horses for lease listed on any of the websites including horseclicks and equine now and some other horse classified websites, and craigslist (there was 1 listing for the entire state of WI), I remembered to look on FB and I found more horses than I can even go see in a week. LOL I have appts with two of them so far--a thoroubred ex-racer who had a pretty good career--$97,000 in winnings and then went straight into Cross county and eventing and fox hunting. He's 18 yo now and retired from all that. I am hoping he's not too much horse for me. He's 16.2, which is a perfect height for me. I've told the owner about my level of riding and sometimes lack of confidence and she's never indicated that it would be a problem and wants to meet me, so....He also goes Western, which I love. And he's only about 35 minutes from home and the barn is an absolute paradise compared to the place I'm at now--and the owner is around my age--not a kid. Fingers crossed on this one. I'm meeting them on Sunday. 

Then there's a little 15.1 hand paint mare who's built a lot like D--very stocky and round. She's owned by a college student and I don't yet know what kind of property she is on. She's a little further away than D, so a full hour drive from home. I'm seeing her on Friday, after I ride D. 

Then there's a15.1 Arab gelding who is supposedly a good horse for any level of rider and goes Western. He has a bunch of people interested, so I'm one of the crowd there for sure. They are shopping for the right fit for the horse--which is great. 

And finally there's what appears to be a lesson barn with horses to lease, but I'm not sure about that place. The person only writes in short phrases from a smart phone, so I know nothing about the horses available, other than a couple bad pictures. And i don't want a "horse for hire" situation. When I said I was looking for a once a week lease she told me the price was $30/ride. I'm going to go check it out, but don't have high hopes. 

Then a fifth person just got back to me finally and she has not only the one horse I asked about, but another horse as well. She's also older. 

I figure it will be good for me to ride a few different horses and meet more owners and see other situations and farms to really get a good feel for what's out there. My husband is still saying maybe I'll find out D IS a really good deal, but I doubt that. 



I'm very excited to meet all these new horses, it's like dating! But, also like dating, it's nerve wracking and time consuming. I prefer the "settled" relationship of one-on-one long term commitment.  

I've been very sad still when I think about never seeing D again, and shedding some more tears. But yesterday I really sat and thought hard about her. She is not an emotionally demonstrative horse. She really only cares about eating--ALL the time--treats or grass or hay. She never comes to gate to greet me, doesn't act personally engaged or responsive. She's really aloof. And she has made it so that neither me or my husband feels good about me going off alone to ride because she's can be so untrustworthy and unpredictable. Just about when I am all relaxed and having a good time and feeling really good because she's going along so well this day--then she does something really stupid or shies so hard my teeth rattle. So, I am starting to emotionally distance myself from her. I think she was "my first", sort of. In a long time and in this specific a way, with a lease. I've been uber focused on her all year and made friends with the owner and just got too close to everything emotionally, in trying to get this to work. I am upset about not having my calendar finished too. She was good for that--doesn't mind being dressed up and all that mane is great for decorating.  And she's easy to groom because she's so short, so my arms/shoulders don't get so sore. But all of that isn't the important thing about leasing a horse, at least not for me. And just maybe I'll get a horse who's in better shape and I can ride for more than 30 minutes. D's owner said that's about all she can take, maybe 40 minutes if in the arena and at a walk/trot(tolt). I mean, she just turned 14 and this young woman treats her like she's an ancient old nag. It would be nice to go on a 1 hour trail ride sometimes. 



So, to end, I didn't get a chance to post these pics of my August calendar shoot. Here is "Back to School". I'm going to finish out September with D--the theme is September Sunflowers.


----------



## ACinATX

Whatever horse you lease, make sure they like being dressed up, LOL.

But seriously, good luck with your search!


----------



## Animalia

*Realizations from the head and heart*

So, I'm finally seeing D tomorrow, for the first time since all this happened. It's 3 days shy of two weeks. I all of a sudden got really sad again today and feel like I've got this huge pit of painful sadness in my chest. But I think I also realized something else. I'm not sad specifically about missing THIS individual horse that much. But it's what she represents. I had 15-20 years of pent up desire and longing and emotion going into leasing this horse. I was SOOO over-excited when it happened. I was infatuated. I kept pretending it was fantastic, the fulfillment of all my dreams. But of course it wasn't--she wasn't. And the less fulfilling it was, the harder I clung and tried to make it work. (Sound familiar to anyone who's gone through a divorce or bad breakup?) 

I have SO much time and effort and emotion wrapped up in this horse--and she doesn't even care about me, and I've barely felt bonded to her at all. And yet I grieve. It's the "end of an era" sorta thing for me. My next horsey relationship I will be more guarded with my emotions and expectations--so the uber promise of wish fulfillment that I had going into D, is gone and may never come back. So i'm grieving the loss of this probably very immature dream. I'm intellectualizing quite a bit here, my heart just knows it's sad. But understanding is helping. My next horse relationship will be different, but hopefully better. A little emotional distance isn't a bad thing. I've always ridden everyone else's horses and never had this kind of issue leaving one before. Not even the horse I rode for many years--a few times per week--for hours at a time, owned by my then best friend. I gradually "detached" from that horse due to college graduation in my late twenties (I was a non-traditional student) and while I did much more with her than the owner and she was a fantastic horse who took great care of me and had tons of personality, I didn't feel so emotionally charged over my relationship with her. 

So, greener pastures and a different me in the next situation. I do want to lease long-term with a horse and not become a "serial monogamist" with horses LOL. But it needs to be the right fit. 

I just hope I don't find out that I really AM the problem and that ALL horses are now going to act up for me. It's good that I have a few to "shop". I will be seeing a horse tomorrow after riding D, one on Sunday and one next Tuesday and then one place with 3 horses to lease the week after. I realized I'm not only shopping horses but barns. One place had nowhere to ride except an indoor arena--so doesn't even pay to go look at the horse, for me. And one other place i'm going to might be the same, but I'm not sure and I really like the horse, so I'm going to go ride him and hope I'm wrong about my suspicions. 

So, it will be hard to "look D in the eye" tomorrow, but I think once I do I will feel better and more at ease. And maybe having all this expectation leaving me and being honest with myself about the situation and my emotions around it--the ride might even go better. Who knows? 

It will be interesting to read back through this journal in the future. LOL


----------



## carshon

Is there a possibility that you could find a place to lease a mini? It seems a lot of your desire is cute photos and dressing up the horse. A mini would be the perfect opportunity for this. I realize that you have ridden D and that you can ride - but I wonder if a mini you could spend time doing obstacle work with and other ground work would be fun as well. I know a person that does not ride any longer due to some health issues but has a mini that wears a pack and they hike some of the horse trails at the parks we ride at. Due to the persons health issues they do not hike for miles and miles but they do many 2-3 mile hikes and the minis harness is much like a seeing eye dog harness. When she gets tired she holds the harness and the mini helps stabilize her and pull her along. She gets her horse fix - the mini gets a great home and they do all kind of fun things together.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I think your review here of your relationship with this horse is spot on. You had such expectations, this is a real nice horse, but due to the owners's problems (my take on this) you were not able to make that connection with her. 

What is most important now for you is to remember that the situation will not improve. It may take some time to connect with your next lease because you were so screwed (my opinion) with this lease. 

There are plenty of great horses out there, that is part of why horsemanship is so fascinating and enduring.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> Is there a possibility that you could find a place to lease a mini? It seems a lot of your desire is cute photos and dressing up the horse. A mini would be the perfect opportunity for this. I realize that you have ridden D and that you can ride - but I wonder if a mini you could spend time doing obstacle work with and other ground work would be fun as well. I know a person that does not ride any longer due to some health issues but has a mini that wears a pack and they hike some of the horse trails at the parks we ride at. Due to the persons health issues they do not hike for miles and miles but they do many 2-3 mile hikes and the minis harness is much like a seeing eye dog harness. When she gets tired she holds the harness and the mini helps stabilize her and pull her along. She gets her horse fix - the mini gets a great home and they do all kind of fun things together.



Actually, I would go nuts if I couldn't ride. The main reason I got started with the "calendar" series was because sometimes D isn't rideable due to her health issues (my opinion) and because I needed something to fun to do with her that wasn't prepping or for a competition. The "dress up" started after the pandemic--during lockdown--when the trails were still closed and I was sick to death of riding around in a circle in the indoor arena and I just needed something more fun. I do ride on some of the calendar shoots--I will be in the next one for sure. What I would LOVE to do is re-enactments and native costume exhibitions. Like some Arabian owners do. 

But riding is really good for my body--stretches my hips and loosens up my tight muscles (fibromyalgia) and keeps me toned. I have often thought that I would get my husband a mini when we moved to the country--and teach it to drive (if I ever got a horse of my own to ride). LOL Mini's are great and i think your friend found a great way to get her horse fix. But I still need to ride.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I don't know what the universe is trying to tell me, but both the appt I had today to look at a horse and the one for Sunday both have to reschedule. The first girl got called in to work on her day off today and when I got home from riding D, found a message from the other one saying Sunday wouldn't work. Sigh. 



In other news, D was barely rideable again today due to pain/stiffness issues. All the horses out there were acting a bit funny today--it's been raining almost constantly for a week and they are all a little loopy. So I lunged her before I rode--she wouldn't canter--no matter what I did and she ALWAYS breaks into a canter unless there is something wrong. I rode her for 15 minutes--light riding in the indoor arena--and then felt like she was limping a little. I asked my husband and he confirmed she was favoring her right shoulder/leg. So I got off and just walked her for another 10 minutes and put her away. Lots of tears today too--but I think i AM better after seeing her feeling more resigned to this change and hopeful for the future. 

Also, her feet are weird, i don't know if ti's ankle deep mud in her paddock or what. The bottoms of her feet are all torn up--like stiff pieces curling up --like spurs on the bottom of her feet. I'm thinking that might be painful too? So then I got sad/frustrated all over again, because there's not even a point in notifying the owner about D's stiffness today and the feet issue. She won't do anything and will tell me I must be mistaken about the stiffness and lameness. So, I'm just looking for a new horse and wishing this little one well with all her health issues. She's also covered--I mean freckled all over in bug bites and scabs.


----------



## knightrider

What a disappointment. I hope you can re-schedule quickly and something positive comes along soon.


----------



## SteadyOn

Ohhhh, all of that would be discouraging for sure -- and ANNOYING!! I've had times when all the horse stuff is so frustrating that I just want to flip a table and storm off, so to speak. And times when the horses themselves have been so frustrating that I wonder why I even bother. It'll get better though.

Suggestion: what about, instead of leasing at this time, looking into weekly lessons somewhere? Then you'd be riding with guidance and could build your skills and confidence. And if there ARE things you're doing wrong, as a rider, you'll find out and be able to work on fixing them instead of second guessing yourself all the time. And once you've gotten into lessons a ways, somewhere, there would probably be leasing options. Or you could maybe do what I've been doing off and on for years: have a weekly lesson and then pay per ride for any additional time, so that you still get some time riding on your own. Plus, if the horse you try in lessons isn't suitable, it would be far easier to switch mounts than it is in a lease!


----------



## Animalia

SteadyOn said:


> Ohhhh, all of that would be discouraging for sure -- and ANNOYING!! I've had times when all the horse stuff is so frustrating that I just want to flip a table and storm off, so to speak. And times when the horses themselves have been so frustrating that I wonder why I even bother. It'll get better though.
> 
> Suggestion: what about, instead of leasing at this time, looking into weekly lessons somewhere? Then you'd be riding with guidance and could build your skills and confidence. And if there ARE things you're doing wrong, as a rider, you'll find out and be able to work on fixing them instead of second guessing yourself all the time. And once you've gotten into lessons a ways, somewhere, there would probably be leasing options. Or you could maybe do what I've been doing off and on for years: have a weekly lesson and then pay per ride for any additional time, so that you still get some time riding on your own. Plus, if the horse you try in lessons isn't suitable, it would be far easier to switch mounts than it is in a lease!



Great minds think alike! LOL I've had this exact thought and yesterday I looked around at lesson barns. The main issue there is financial. A weekly lesson in my area will be $50/week minimum, for 30-60 minutes. I currently pay $50/month. But I am still considering lessons--I've wanted some all year--but first Winter and then the Pandemic got in the way. So I'm still looking. I keep hoping now that I'll find a horse to lease that is boarded at a barn that offers lessons. And one place I'm looking at I think has lesson horses to lease. So, yes, good thinking and I'm working on some form of this. Wish money wasn't such an issue, but it is. Otherwise I'd just buy and board my own horse.


----------



## SteadyOn

Animalia said:


> Wish money wasn't such an issue, but it is. Otherwise I'd just buy and board my own horse.


I hear ya! Although where I am, while lessons are about $50 each, boarding starts at around $500 for the most basic care and facilities, and if I want to board anywhere with an indoor and the most basic decent care and feeding, it's anywhere from $650 to $950 every month. Then add vet and farrier... eeeeeek. 

I currently pay $300 for a three ride per week part board at a barn with full care and an indoor arena. It's pretty bare bones and nothing fancy though, and the upkeep of the facility isn't great -- but the woman who runs it LOVES the horses and has a huge heart, so even things are a bit run down and messy at times, the horses have incredible care. And I always find a way to make the best of my visits, even if the indoor arena has a tractor in it or a month's worth of shavings, out of the blue.

One side effect of being persistent and sticking with the same good people... is that I have no shortage of horses available to me to ride for free, if I want to. Enough people know me and trust me as a sensible horse person that they welcome me to exercise their horses for them. My instructor even recently told me I could charge people to ride their horses, if I wanted to!! LOL, I don't really think I'm there yet, but it's a nice compliment!!


----------



## Animalia

SteadyOn said:


> I hear ya! Although where I am, while lessons are about $50 each, boarding starts at around $500 for the most basic care and facilities, and if I want to board anywhere with an indoor and the most basic decent care and feeding, it's anywhere from $650 to $950 every month. Then add vet and farrier... eeeeeek.
> 
> I currently pay $300 for a three ride per week part board at a barn with full care and an indoor arena. It's pretty bare bones and nothing fancy though, and the upkeep of the facility isn't great -- but the woman who runs it LOVES the horses and has a huge heart, so even things are a bit run down and messy at times, the horses have incredible care. And I always find a way to make the best of my visits, even if the indoor arena has a tractor in it or a month's worth of shavings, out of the blue.
> 
> One side effect of being persistent and sticking with the same good people... is that I have no shortage of horses available to me to ride for free, if I want to. Enough people know me and trust me as a sensible horse person that they welcome me to exercise their horses for them. My instructor even recently told me I could charge people to ride their horses, if I wanted to!! LOL, I don't really think I'm there yet, but it's a nice compliment!!



Wow, I'm not sure of the Canadian/US dollar exchange right now, but that sound way high. Around here, in US dollars, I can get rough board for about $180/month and stall board for about $225. That goes up the nicer the facility. But the highest I've seen, at premium place is $300/month. Leases are anywhere from $100 -$300 a month. Sounds like a good setup where you are at. People can make all the difference. I would happily take a barn that was less perfect but had a very willing and hands on owner. the current barn I'm at is a decent facility, not great, but decent. But they don't take care of the horses very well--it's very DIY and the horses and get skinny in the Winter and their pens are never cleaned and the owner acts like she hates horses and she works off property--and the horse owners are rarely out there (40 boarded horses!) so most days, the horses are all there on their own and never get looked at.


----------



## MylieMae

Animalia said:


> Wow, I'm not sure of the Canadian/US dollar exchange right now, but that sound way high. Around here, in US dollars, I can get rough board for about $180/month and stall board for about $225. That goes up the nicer the facility. But the highest I've seen, at premium place is $300/month. Leases are anywhere from $100 -$300 a month. Sounds like a good setup where you are at. People can make all the difference. I would happily take a barn that was less perfect but had a very willing and hands on owner. the current barn I'm at is a decent facility, not great, but decent. But they don't take care of the horses very well--it's very DIY and the horses and get skinny in the Winter and their pens are never cleaned and the owner acts like she hates horses and she works off property--and the horse owners are rarely out there (40 boarded horses!) so most days, the horses are all there on their own and never get looked at.



Just pipping in regarding what I seen in pricing in my area. For my pasture board with 3 arenas (1 indoor) I pay $335 a month covering a farrier monthly. If I were to do stall boarding its $455 a month, covering for a farrier as well. This is one of the cheaper places I have found to board my horses. 

The stable across the street charges $700 a month for stall boarding. So I would say the prices listed above are not too off, atleast in the NC area.


----------



## SteadyOn

Animalia said:


> Wow, I'm not sure of the Canadian/US dollar exchange right now, but that sound way high.


I suspect that part of it is the fact that the vast majority of places where I am don't have good grazing -- or any grazing. So there's hay fed around the clock, year round. Also, the hay supply barely meets the demand, due to it being all rocky and rough around here. Plus we have REALLY long winters, so that's a factor too. And over all, just really not enough farmland to keep things low enough for a variety of reasons.

When people agonize over how many acres they need per horse for turnout, I almost have to laugh because it's rare for a turnout here for ANY amount of horses to be on even one acre. We just don't have that kind of suitable cleared land available for the most part.

Southern Ontario has a lot more farmland and I suspect rates might be better there -- as long as they're not to close to Toronto, because anything close to Toronto costs a fortune.


----------



## Animalia

*Popular Bays*

So I’ve looked at only two new prospective lease horses so far. One is a 23yo solid paint mare (Bay). She’s large and hearty and in outstanding shape for her age. She’s responsive and quiet. And she has a big, cushioned western saddle. I like her owner and the barn is luxury—heated barn, heated lounge, huge indoor and outdoor arenas and a little bit of paths to ride around the farm. No trails. Owner sees and rides the horse 3-4 times per week and is very attentive and adores her horse. I have not ridden this horse yet—the owner wanted me meet the horse first and ride on the second visit. It’s also only 27 minutes from home. 

The other horse is an 11yo Arabian gelding (see pics). I really like him. He’s inquisitive and affectionate and beginner safe. As you can see, they had me ride in his flat nylon halter and he was very responsive. He has a very high, bouncy trot and I was in a weird old, stiff hunt seat saddle, so that was a little off putting (the horse’s own tack was off property and not available). The owner lives an hour away or more and doesn’t drive, so the barn owner showed me the horse. She has been close friends with the owner since childhood so cares for the horse like her own as the owner rarely gets there. This is a tiny, private farm with only 2 boarders, and the owner’s horses. The girl that owns it is wonderful. But, it’s a full hour drive into the middle of nowhere for many miles and there is no place to ride. There is a tiny indoor arena space, even when/if the barn owner clears out the hay and equipment, it won’t be much bigger. And a little space in the farm yard and driveway ( a regular driveway—not a long gravel drive). But the barn owner sometimes loads up three horses (and people) and takes them on the trails that are 15 min. away—gorgeous miles and miles of trails. But I don’t know how often that happens and if I’d be available for all of those. I am considering asking if the owner would be willing to let me pay for trail rides “per ride”, (at least until they find a leaser for him) and lease a different horse. I would love to get out on some long, gorgeous, groomed trails on a good horse, but I don’t think this place is a good fit for me for regular weekly riding. Especially not since it costs the same as the other horse and barn I looked it. 

Both leases are $100 for once per week. The first girl might want me to help pay for vet costs too. But she said she’s flexible. At once a week. I wouldn’t want to pay for half. 

So far that’s it. I’m having a real problem with people getting back to me. I had two appts last weekend and both canceled at the last minute---apologized and said they’d reschedule. It’s been a full week since I’ve heard from either of them and they’ve ignored my messages. Pretty much everyone else is ignoring my inquiries too. I had one woman finally get back to me over a week later. She just said “yet the horses are still available”. So I asked for info on them and have heard nothing for 3 days. So frustrating. If people don’t want to lease, why are they advertising—and if they’ve changed their mind about ME for some reason, why can’t they just write back and do a white lie (or the truth) and just say the horse isn’t available anymore? Ugh. 

I would like to look at/ride at least one more horse before I decide on the 23yo mare. She’s looking pretty good, but I have to ride. And I’m also a tiny bit concerned about having an owner that’s SO involved and may watch me like a hawk. She wants me to ride the first few times while she’s there. I’m ok with that, and it might be nice to get a good start, but then the independent side of me that just wants to be able to relax thinks “um….?” LOL


----------



## whisperbaby22

I'm sorry you are having such a hard time, I guess I live in a fantasy land where I assume that anyone wanting to lease would be a student or new mother - someone who just didn't have time to ride for a few years. 

I know nothing about leasing, but I would not enter into any lease that had you pay for any vet bills. The reason you are leasing is because you want your expenses known ahead of time.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> I'm sorry you are having such a hard time, I guess I live in a fantasy land where I assume that anyone wanting to lease would be a student or new mother - someone who just didn't have time to ride for a few years.
> 
> I know nothing about leasing, but I would not enter into any lease that had you pay for any vet bills. The reason you are leasing is because you want your expenses known ahead of time.



Yea, I think what people want in those cases is to call it "sharing" a horse. But if I am "sharing" all the costs for a horse, then I would want to consider the horse half mine and have a say in what happens to it. And for one day per week, I'm just looking for the opportunity to spend a little time with a horse and get to ride a bit, not have all the responsibility (and privilege) of owning a horse. But a lot of half and full leases around here ask for half the boarding costs, and half of all the bills. But the owner maintains full rights of ownership and has all the "say" in the horse's care and treatment. At that point, all they might have over you is the tack and the purchase cost of the horse. 

If I knew someone I could trust, I might consider becoming "partners" in a horse right from the start, purchasing and sharing all expenses.


----------



## Animalia

*Sad September Sunflowers*

Well, I got my September calendar photos done. This is September Sunflowers. And I’m smiling through the pain. It was not a good day. D was an absolute @!&#@#$(insert expletive here) for me. She fought me from the minute I led her out of the pasture. Wouldn’t stand still in the barn. Wouldn’t lunge well. Acted spooky at everything. Refused to do anything but graze in the fields—you might notice in the pictures how tight I’m holding the reins just to keep her head up—b/c the second I took an ounce of pressure off—she had her head down and I had to FIGHT to get it pulled back up. 
Then I took everything off, put my helmet on, and rode her in the arena—well, sort of. It took me 10 minutes or more to get her to do one lap. She was refusing, tossing her head, backing up, mostly in this one corner. I tried to be patient. Took some deep breaths, stopped just trying to force her by circling and pressure. I stopped and kept her standing in the direction I wanted to go—and let her “look” at whatever was causing the problem—I still don’t know. Then I urged her to take a step and praised her and released pressure. Lather, rinse repeat and sometimes start over as we got only so far and then she’d back all the way up again. Then I finally got her to go around and down the other side—but she kind of crab-walked with her body curved like a C toward the rail. She balked at two corners every time and all down the one side—in both directions. What a pain. Then, we got her brother out and I unsaddled D and we took them both for a walk on the lead lines. It was a beautiful day. Well, they were both idiots in their own way. D spooked so hard at someone getting out of their car—50ft away, that I almost lost her and came close to being trampled. Her brother fought my husband so hard to get over to the side and graze they looked ridiculous walking down the lane. Then he spooked so hard at something by a fence, that he nearly pulled my husband’s arms out of his sockets and dragged him several feet. At that point, I said “I’m really OVER the Icelandic thing!”. So sick of these horses and their inconsistency and pig headedness and lack of affection. At this point, I’m almost willing to stop leasing even though I don’t have another horse yet. Yesterday was rotten. I would rather not ride at all than have to deal with this. I’m not saying a horse always has to be perfect, but I’d like willingness more often than not. I’d like to work through a problem like we did the first time at the corner, and then move on for the rest of the ride. So I was proud of myself for sticking with it and staying calm and working through it (sort of) successfully, but all the time I hear the owner’s voice in my head saying this horse has never done this for anyone else and I’m a terrible rider and don’t know what I’m doing and I do everything the hard way. Geez. All I did was get on and ride in the arena—like I always do. Sometimes she’s great—although there’s often a problem somewhere in our half hour rides, but often just small issues. 

I want a horse I can mostly ride and not have to spend all my riding time fighting with them, or trying to convince/coax them to just walk forward!


----------



## knightrider

Well, the sunflower photos look great. So sorry about your rotten ride/walk and hope a new lease comes along that is everything you want.


----------



## Horsef

You sound like you are already out mentally and emotionally. I personally would just cut the cord. You are not enjoying it so what's the point? Even if it is all your fault (which I find highly unlikely) - you are there to have fun and fun isn't materializing, all you are getting is frustration. This little mare sounds like she has a lot of physical issues which are compounded by attitude issues. 

If you permit, I would suggest that your expectations from this mare were a tad too high. She only sees you once a week. That is most certainly not enough time for her to bond with you. It is rather unlikely that you will find a horse that bonds with a human it sees only once a week. I presume you know this, but I guess it is nice to hope for miracles.

I hope I didn't offend you. Just to make you feel better, my own mare which I had for five years gave me a "Oh. I was hoping you died. Ah, well." look when I came back from lock down. A lot of horses are like that. Expensive cats, basically.


----------



## egrogan

Horsef said:


> I hope I didn't offend you. Just to make you feel better, my own mare which I had for five years gave me a "Oh. I was hoping you died. Ah, well." look when I came back from lock down. A lot of horses are like that. Expensive cats, basically.



I love this! This is definitely how I felt when I would go away for a work trip and show back up at the boarding barn after a few days away. I do like having my horses at home because I have a different kind of relationship with them now. But, my primary riding horse is definitely aloof at best. I still get excited when she makes eye contact and willingly walks up to me...


----------



## Animalia

Horsef said:


> You sound like you are already out mentally and emotionally. I personally would just cut the cord. You are not enjoying it so what's the point? Even if it is all your fault (which I find highly unlikely) - you are there to have fun and fun isn't materializing, all you are getting is frustration. This little mare sounds like she has a lot of physical issues which are compounded by attitude issues.
> 
> If you permit, I would suggest that your expectations from this mare were a tad too high. She only sees you once a week. That is most certainly not enough time for her to bond with you. It is rather unlikely that you will find a horse that bonds with a human it sees only once a week. I presume you know this, but I guess it is nice to hope for miracles.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you. Just to make you feel better, my own mare which I had for five years gave me a "Oh. I was hoping you died. Ah, well." look when I came back from lock down. A lot of horses are like that. Expensive cats, basically.



No, you didn't offend me. It's not easy to hear. And honestly, I've seen the horse MUCH more than the owner in the last year and yet she still seems to like the owner. Anyway, this is why I need a horse who is more forgiving and better behaved in general. If they aren't going to behave for me because they've bonded to me in anyway, or gotten used to me coming once a week, then they need to just be able to be ridden and enjoy people in general--somewhat. There are some horses at the barn we are at that are just so friendly. Different boarders' horses. One in particular, an Appendix gelding is SO people friendly and after seeing us every week, he DOES come running when we pull up--even from way out in the pasture--just to say hi and get petted. I would love to find a horse like that--but my expectations aren't that high. LOL A few of the other horses there are close to that friendly. D is more truly a "cat" and doesn't care about people or being petted. 



So, yeah, since I can only get someplace once per week, I am looking for general horse time I guess and not a relationship with a horse.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I officially sent notice of the end of my lease this afternoon. I was very diplomatic and said I wished the owner well and the horse and all that. I got this LONG diatribe back about how she was going to fire me anyway and she had already re-listed the horse for lease. (Yea, total lie, there is no ad anywhere except for her TWH). And about what a bad rider I am, how the horse has developed all these bad habits and I've made her fearful acting and I was a terrible leaser now too apparently. I should have been volunteering to pay for farrier costs and doing all this other stuff (even though I've put in a couple hundred dollars for other stuff--as well as lots of extra time caring the for the horse and going out there extra days just to care for the horse. And now I apparently don't care about animals either and she hopes I treat the animals in my life better in the future. WTH?? That just makes no sense. It's all very unfortunate. She's being so petty and immature and just plain mean. THere was no reason for that. I'm paying for a full month of lease and not getting to use the horse. So what is she so insane for? 



So glad to be done with this 28 yo princess who still lives at home and has her parents pay for everything. She works 4 hours a week, I guess for fun money? She has no idea about the real world or how to treat people apparently. It's honestly making me very leery about leasing at all again.


----------



## Thundering Hooves

OMG shes terrible! From post is could never see you hurting an animal!!! Wow oh wow


----------



## SteadyOn

Glad you gave notice, and sorry she was horrible about it. And I'm very happy that you're out of a bad situation. Even if you have to wait a bit to find a good fit going forward, it will be worth the wait. There are a lot of crazy horse owners out there, but some of them are at least GOOD crazy, I swear!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

This is crazy. I just hope that something works out for you soon here.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks for the support. I didn't sleep much last night with her diatribe playing in my head. I tried to be nice about ending the lease, I didn't say ALL the things I wanted to say--I took the high road and offered to pay ahead for the 30 days notice, even though I won't be riding. I thanked her for everything and said I appreciated this opportunity to get back into horses. And still she felt the need to obliterate me. I'm starting to see why she's had trouble keeping a leaser. D has had several leasers in the last few years and so has the TWH--which she currently has a 3 days a week leaser on and just advertised her for a second leaser for 3 days per week. This is the horse with kissing spine who gets NO treatment for it and gets really out of condition in Winter because the barn doesn't feed enough. And they have one of the thinnest saddle "pads" I've ever seen on this horse--no cushion whatsoever for her back. And I'M the one who doesn't care about animals? Ugh, ok, I need to be done with this and get over it. 

Going to ride another horse this morning and then go hiking.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

You guys need to try geldings if you want less of the "expensive cat" behavior! The boys come running if I call, have to come hang out if I'm working in the pasture, and whinny occasionally if I've been gone longer then they think is acceptable!

Stitch and the mares, all wish I would have died and left them alone to hang out in their pasture. Unless you have food, then you're allowed to grace them with you presence.

@Animalia don't let that girl get to you, she's full of horse poo. She's just upset that she's not getting money from you and may have to go to take care of her own horses now. You'll find something much better! Wish you were over here in MN and could come hang out with my ponies!


----------



## carshon

I am sorry she responded like that. It was unnecessary at best and rude at the least. She sounds like someone that just needs to get out of horses. I find it hard to believe that any horse needs a leasor 6 days per week. Sounds scary to me. Especially if the owner never comes to monitor the condition and mental state of the horse.

It makes me sad for the horse


----------



## knightrider

> Wish you were over here in MN and could come hang out with my ponies!


Same here! I wish you were in Florida! I am currently looking for someone to ride FOR FREE on one of my lovely, well behaved fun horses. I thought about advertising on Facebook, but I worry about getting someone like your terrible lessor. I don't need someone like that. I want someone like you!! We'd have so much fun.


----------



## Thundering Hooves

knightrider said:


> Same here! I wish you were in Florida! I am currently looking for someone to ride FOR FREE on one of my lovely, well behaved fun horses. I thought about advertising on Facebook, but I worry about getting someone like your terrible lessor. I don't need someone like that. I want someone like you!! We'd have so much fun.


I would love to ride horses for free! (unless u wanna pay for my comunite just a 8 hour drive XD)


----------



## Animalia

*A New Home?*

Well, the horses I looked at today were the last horses and place I expected to work. I was honestly only going to get some more saddle time on a different horse and see other places--but not really expecting they would be a true contender. After riding this 23 yo mare for a half hour--after grooming and tacking her myself on first meeting b/c the owner was having some health issues I was a bit hooked. They only have an outdoor arena (no indoor) and they have what the farm owner calls a "cross country track". It's a little bit of trails cut into the meadow and they zig zag around and up and down a little. If you do every path, it might take 10 minutes to ride through at a walk/trot. There is a straigtaway where you can canter. After riding around the arena for about 10 minutes, I asked if I could take the horse over there and I went--all alone--to that area and rode through it twice. This horse was SO good. She's sleepy unless you press her a bit, but outside the arena she's willing to go a bit more. And she's safe to ride on the road--and more importantly--I FELT SAFE on her and I wanted to just keep riding and take her on the road, etc. This is a private farm--no boarding. The woman has 9 horses and I had 3 horses to choose from for riding--that were appropriate for me. She's a riding instructor and uses most of her horses for different levels of lessons, mostly on little kids. The horse I rode she can trust with 4 year olds--riding alone (not being led), but the same horse also won reserve champion in dressage (I don't remember what level) last year in a regional show. So she's extremely versatile. The only problems are Winter, since it's all outdoor, but they do plow the outdoor arena and if ti's not icy there's still the road. And then they don't own a Western saddle anymore. This horse has been ridden plenty of times in a Western saddle, but the woman doesn't own one anymore. I so miss a Western saddle--and neck reining! But that's a small thing. I was pretty comfortable in the saddle--it's an all-round English and similar in feel to the saddle I've been using. 



So, I have a strange plan. It sounds like this lady will let me come out and pay on a "per ride" basis. Great. I would like to see if the Arabian I looked at last week can also go that way--when they trailer over to the real trails in the State Park once in a while. And then, since the other 23yo mare at the really luxury barn has a heated barn and very large indoor arena, I would like to see if her owner would allow me to just come once in a while on a "pay per ride" basis, mostly in Winter, when I can't ride the horse I rode today. I figure she could keep advertising the horse for lease to a real leaser and if she finds someone, she could give me first dibs on signing a contract as I might know by then if I'm in love or not, or I can just be done when she gets a regular leaser. But I'm feeling like I need to "play the field" a bit right now and stay a free agent for a while. Am I nuts? 



Anyway, I think I am going to tell the woman from today that I want to move ahead and schedule a time to go back out and ride and talk details.  This is Missy (not her real name, but I'm sick of using a single letter LOL). Oh yea, this horse was a rescue who was found several years ago abandoned on the side of the road. She was tied up with a sign that said "waste of money", in the middle of nowhere. And she's lovely.


----------



## Thundering Hooves

She looks good! and you look like a good fit! her eye looks sweet! Congrats!!


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> Same here! I wish you were in Florida! I am currently looking for someone to ride FOR FREE on one of my lovely, well behaved fun horses. I thought about advertising on Facebook, but I worry about getting someone like your terrible lessor. I don't need someone like that. I want someone like you!! We'd have so much fun.



That's so sweet! Thank you, it means a lot.  I so wish I wish I lived near you or some of the other people on here.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, she's the kind of solid looking horse that I like.


----------



## carshon

Yeah!!!! So glad you found a sweet mare and it sounds like the owner is very nice. You look great up on her. Your plan sounds like a good one and I hope the other owners are open to your proposal.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I have the Arabian on board, for trailering to some real horse trails once in a while. and all I have to do is chip in for gas.  So it's kind of lke pay per ride, but it won't cost much. The trails are 15 minutes from the farm. Even with 3 horses behind, it can't cost that much.  



So, I'm thinking I should start a new journal for this next phase of my horsey life. Do people do this? Since this one as the Icelandic in the title it seems a little weird.


----------



## carshon

You can change the title of your journal. No need to start a new one. And that way you can look back and remember where you came from!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> You can change the title of your journal. No need to start a new one. And that way you can look back and remember where you came from!



Thanks! I'll go see if I can figure out how to change the name. Just in case, can you tell me? Thanks!


----------



## egrogan

Start a thread in “talk to the team” and ask-I changed the name of mine when my one mare turned into two mares :wink: 
(Though now I actually have three mares :think


----------



## Animalia

*And so begins the next phase*

Well I finally made it back out to ride "Missy". We had a rocky start. First, she stepped on me in the paddock while I was getting her. The footing was spongy right in this area and I couldn't move fast and she was trying to get herself up over the mud too, and came up fast and landed right on my foot. But with the soft ground, I wasn't too damaged. 



Turns out she is a bit disrespectful where treats are concerned and head butted me a couple times and shoved me. The owner says they are a barn that likes to give lots of treats, so I've been obliging. But now I'm not so sure. So I only gave treats when something "happened". You got your halter on--ok, have a small treat. You got all done being groomed and having feet picked. Small treat. Saddled and bridled, small treat. But she was still very pushy about them, always looking for them. 



Then, I had a different saddle than I rode in last time. This was the saddle they left out for me to use. The owner wasn't there, but her older teenage daughter was on property. I got all saddled up and got on and "ouch"! As my pubic bone hit the front edge of the saddle and my backside spilled over the back edge. TOO SMALL! And I could barely get my feet in the stirrups b/c the irons were so tiny. This was also a synthetic saddle and very difficult to even get on her--stiff and hard to work with. So, I rode back, asked for the other saddle, put that one on--this is a leather one and so much easier to deal with. 



So I went and got on again. And wonder of wonders--this horse just stands there asleep at the mounting block! Nothing I did around her made her move even a step off the position I put her in. Hallelujah! I can mount by myself without someone holding the horse and trying three times because she's dancing around and getting out of position--like D. What a little B---- she was! 

Well, off went my husband, back to the other side of the farm to listen to his shortwave radio, sit int he car and stay warm and talk to the husband and son who were working on the farm. I was all alone and it was fine! I wasn't scared of this horse. She wasn't totally perfect--there WAS some testing that went on, but it was more just normal horse stuff and nothing terrible. She would try to "suggest" it was time to go back to the barn, but when I steered her gently the other direction, she went with it easily. Once or twice she tried to pick her own gait, but listened to me easily when I said no. Just little stuff. She did grab some browse when it brushed right into her face, but she never stopped walking, so i allowed it. A lot of horses will do that on a trail once in a while. But we're walking all over this grassy field track with lush green grass and she is not trying to graze at all. She did drop her head once to do this, but it's when we were stopped for a couple minutes when my husband came over to get help with the phone and I dropped the reins for a little bit. But she picked her head up immediately when I corrected her and didn't do it again. 

I took her out on the road for just a minute. It's a pretty busy road and cars go FAST. There's a nice shoulder and in a lot areas there is a wide grassy strip to ride on even--so you've got a nice buffer of the shoulder between you and the cars. The owner's ride on that road all the time, but I was a little intimidated on this first solo ride--getting passed by large trucks. "Missy" didn't care at all. But I kept remembering the car that recently flew into a person's house right down the street from me--wedged firmly inside the living room up to it's rear bumper! I worry about the idiots that are driving the cars on this road. LOL But I think I'll get over it since the family says they ride on the road all the time. And since the horse is calm about it. 



I have one thing to try and fix next time--I had the saddle up too high on her withers. Last week the owner said to put it up high as it will slip back a little into the right position. But this horse as super high, thin/bony withers. The saddle did not slip back this time and I was riding "uphill" the whole time, making posting rather difficult. You'd think this would have been blatantly obvious from the start, but I had so many other things I was working on, I thought it was just me. Until I settled in and realized what was going on. Bless this horse, for it cannot have been comfortable for her either and she never balked or refused to trot, etc. 

And boy, is my posting ever RUSTY! Riding a gaited horse for a year has made me sloppy at doing normal riding. And I'm not in the greatest shape. My posting needs work. And I need a lesson or two at least. I am just not coordinated enough to post the trot and use my leg on the horse for directional control. So she doesn't stay along the edge and cuts the corners of the arena, etc. at the trot. I think this will come back to me, but since the owner does give lessons, I'm going to ask her if a couple of my riding days can be lessons. 

I DID manage to correct my posting position so that this time I didn't hurt my knees so much and was hopefully a little easier on the horse. So much to keep in mind when you are riding. Non-horse people just don't understand how in control of your body you have to be to truly ride a horse and all the mental power you exert too, keeping all the correct positions, seat, movements, etc. And I'm just talking now about my own body positions. Not even going into how to get the horse to shape themselves--not hollow out, get the correct lead, etc. 



I don't know if this is just menopause symptoms wreaking havoc with my brain/emotions, or just getting old (midlife crisis) but I feel SO crummy about myself and my abilities, or lack thereof. I felt like such a novice yesterday, felt like an idiot, etc. I feel like in all areas of my life I've gotten less talented, more stupid, less motivated, and just not good at anything anymore. It's a terrible place to be living. I'm just so down on myself. 



Probably won't get to ride next week because our week is crammed already. But hopefully after that I'll be able to go regularly again.


----------



## AuG

She is just beautiful! It takes some time to adjust to a new horse, try not to get down. It sounds like you did really well. Looking forward to more updates


----------



## carshon

I am so glad you had a good ride. Try to be kind to yourself. It sounds like Missy and you have a lot of fun riding ahead! All that matters is that you are safely in the saddle


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I am so glad you had a good ride. Try to be kind to yourself. It sounds like Missy and you have a lot of fun riding ahead! All that matters is that you are safely in the saddle



Thanks for that--and AuG too! Yes, she's safe and that makes a huge difference. I realize now that D was actually making ME tense--not the other way around. Speaking of D, we are going out to leave the last lease check--for the full amount for October lease--even though I gave notice in mid-September and haven't ridden since then. I thought I would only have to pay for half of October--just for the sake of "giving notice", but she's being hard about it. I just don't know what made this girl suddenly turn SO nasty. 

This is also the official "goodbye" to the horses finally. Haven't been out there for 3 weeks. I don't even know if I care about saying a "heartfelt" goodbye to D anymore, but it's probably important that I do at least say goodbye, for closure for me. And hopefully we will see a couple of the human barn friends we've made out there to--to say goodbye. We are arranging our visit when we are most likely to see the people. I think it's probably good that I waited so long, a lot of the emotion has settled. I didn't even want to go back ever a couple weeks ago. Now I'm more calm about it. And afterward we are taking my 94 yo grandmother to the zoo! So I will have other things to focus on for the rest of the day.  



And I decided I'm going to talk to "Missy's" owner about purchasing a Western saddle. Missy has been ridden many times in a Western saddle, the owner just doesn't have one anymore. So I can either offer to just buy one and bring it (looking at used ones for around $200) or I can have her find one that's a good fit for the horse and pay her for it. Maybe she'll offer to just get one and then it will be hers. Whatever works. I just want to ride in a Western saddle. LOL


----------



## carshon

I think its presumptive to ask the owner of your lease horse to buy a saddle you are comfortable in. She may also want to critique and saddle you purchase and plan on using on her horse. Make sure you discuss it first before asking or buying a saddle for the lease horse.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, Missy is so cute!!  She looks like a total sweetheart. I'm glad you enjoyed riding her & don't feel so discouraged - just have FUN!  

Maybe the owner can find one cheap, used, & hopefully it will fit Missy. Saddle fit is super important. Want you and her to both be comfortable in it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I think its presumptive to ask the owner of your lease horse to buy a saddle you are comfortable in. She may also want to critique and saddle you purchase and plan on using on her horse. Make sure you discuss it first before asking or buying a saddle for the lease horse.



No, I wouldn't just ask her to buy one for me to use. But I know saddle fit is a big issue, so I might ask how I should go about buying a saddle, or if she has connections and knows where I could get one. I just don't understand how people buy saddles without the horse there--if the fit is so important. Since it's really shape we're talking about here mostly. I know there are always used tack sales around here and lots of people selling used saddles, how do you get one that will fit an individual horse? I can't imagine people just make that kind of purchase and cross their fingers? So, if the owner has a better idea of what will fit her horse and prefers to take care of obtaining a saddle for me, I'm fine with that--I'll pay for it. But I also don't mind doing the legwork on finding one.


----------



## Animalia

Officially said Goodbye to D and the horses at that farm. My husband was a little sad as he had bonded with D's brother--who DOES have a lot of personality and seems to love my husband. Too bad that horse is left to languish and he probably won't get out of his pen for months now that we're gone. 

D did come towards us as we were walking out into the pasture--a rare occurrence. But she just wanted treats. Didn't want to be petted--jerked her head away, didn't want to be talked to, just wanted another treat. When we left, she didn't follow us. 

I was crying a little, but I'm more just sad about the loss of the "dream" than the actual horse. And sad about losing the whole situation with the private barn and tack room, stopping to get food at a restaurant we like nearby on the way home, being able to stop to say hi other time because it's on the way to see my family and doctors, etc. Lots of little things. 

I'm glad this last visit is over so I can just move through the grieving process and not have to rip the would open before it's healed again. 

Didn't ride Missy this week , we just had too many end of the year outdoor projects that had to get done when the weather was warm enough (painting and stuff). But I'll be riding this week. Maybe I can even get my husband to go twice this week?


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

The change and saying goodbye to a lease horse is always so hard! (Even if you didn't feel you bonded - I still think about my first lease horse, who I called a "grumpy old man" and never really bonded with at all, so often.) Switching between barns is always a challenge, too - getting used to the new "rules", where to tack up, where to ride, etc.

But they each teach us something and keep moving you forward in your "horse life".

Let yourself be sad in the meantime, and try not to be too bitter to D in your memories. Bonding looks and works different for different people and different horses, and I don't think that's necessarily a flaw in her character, OR in the way you rode her. (The girl who leased that "grumpy old man" horse after me adored him. -shrug-) But, as I know you've noted, she was your entry back into horses and you had some good times.


----------



## Animalia

IRideaHippogriff said:


> The change and saying goodbye to a lease horse is always so hard! (Even if you didn't feel you bonded - I still think about my first lease horse, who I called a "grumpy old man" and never really bonded with at all, so often.) Switching between barns is always a challenge, too - getting used to the new "rules", where to tack up, where to ride, etc.
> 
> But they each teach us something and keep moving you forward in your "horse life".
> 
> Let yourself be sad in the meantime, and try not to be too bitter to D in your memories. Bonding looks and works different for different people and different horses, and I don't think that's necessarily a flaw in her character, OR in the way you rode her. (The girl who leased that "grumpy old man" horse after me adored him. -shrug-) But, as I know you've noted, she was your entry back into horses and you had some good times.



Thanks for that! Yes, I am slowly getting less upset with the actual horse. I hope that continues, because I took a TON of pictures with her and I would like to display some at some point. I want to WANT to. LOL. For the first couple weeks I couldn't even stand to see her in a picture. I think these feelings are having more to do with the owner than the actual horse.


----------



## Animalia

*Cantering Away!*

Well, I cantered yesterday on "Missy". That sounds a lot more mundane than it was. It was a momentous horse milestone for me. I was starting to think I'd never have the guts to canter or gallop again. But I did! And I have "Missy" to thank for it. LOL Sometimes, a horse who has a bit of a mind of their own can actually help us--here's what happened. 

I went out on a "road 'trail' ride" yesterday, with the owner's daughter. My husband felt better about having someone go with me the first time, so I could get the lay of the land (since I'm 80% blind AND riding a new horse AND the one road--about a mile, has a 55mph speed limit ). I balked a bit, but I the girl was able to go so I capitulated. Turns out this 14 yr old was an awesome riding companion. She's been homeschooled her whole life, has an accelerated academic program, is bubbly and kind and funny. We rode for about 2.5 miles. On the busy road, there is a nice shoulder +extra. On the quiet road, there are nice wide grassy areas on the sides of the road to trot, run, etc. as well as the road being so quiet you can ride right on the roadway. We only walked and trotted a bit all the way out. Then, coming home, we did more trotting. Her horse was so slow going out, but of course, when we turned around there was almost no stopping her. And her legs are longer than Missy's, so even at a walk--she kept outpacing us. On the way out--Missy was pretty put out that we were behind such a slow poke. LOL So, we did a lot more trotting to keep catching up. I ended up just doing sitting trot most of the time--or a very small post. I am much better at sitting trot and it's more comfortable for me. But I will continue to work on posting as well, as it's probably easier on the horse's back. 

So, at one point, the girl took off trotting and she got so far ahead and Missy really wanted to keep up so our trot kept getting faster and faster and she didn't want to be held back and I wasn't really fighting with her b/c I wanted to catch up too. LOL So I kept her at a trot b/c I was so scared of breaking into a canter. But she did anyway--she got away from me a bit when my foot bounced out of place in the stirrup. I pulled her up right away, but then she did it again and I realized "hey, this is ok" so I went with it for a minute. We caught up quickly and slowed. Then a few minutes later they got way ahead again and I let them--and then asked for the canter. Wow, did I feel great! Then we got back and I did a little more cantering on their little cross country track. I'm clumsy and feel "heavy", but that will get better with practice. I'm just so proud of myself and happy that I'm a "real" rider again. I knew this horse would be the one. And I did it all in an English saddle! So, life was good yesterday. 



Missy is just the kind of horse I love to ride. She's quiet and well trained--stands like a statue at the mounting block, is totally calm for saddling. But in the saddle, she is alert and has get up and go when you want it--but she's not pushy about it and will do what you say. Yesterday was a weird one, because we were both trying to keep up, as horses always do and I was fighting with myself about to do fast or not. When I did hold her back, it wasn't hard or anything. She listens to the rider--but still has a mind of her own. Which is good, it means I have to actually RIDE and not just sit there doing nothing. LOL She will take advantage, like most horses, if I'm being a total dolt or not paying attention, or don't know how to ride. 



I will most likely not "fall in love" with this horse. But the "business" of horseback riding with her is awesome and I realize it's what I have desperately needed. I can find other horses or animals to bond with in my life, in an emotional way. What I really wanted was just connection--my hind end in a saddle, having fun with/on a horse. And safety and comfort--which I have with this horse. She's a lot like the horse I rode for years, many years ago. I'm still in the market for a good western lease with trail available, but I'm in no hurry now. I will be happy to ride this horse. And i'm hoping for a really easy Winter and no snow until the first the year--so I can keep riding her as long as possible. No indoor area to ride. 



And I won't be taking many pictures either I don't think. I rode for about 2 hours yesterday-on the road and farm. I'm actually spending my time RIDING, instead of filling up time with photo taking, ground work, hand walking and treating sick feet and massaging tense horse muscles. But here are a couple photos. I DO want to have some photo record of my horse time.  

So happy!!


----------



## carshon

Congratulations! What a milestone! Missy is going to bring you much happiness


----------



## Animalia

Boy oh boy, what fun it is to really ride! LOL Went out by myself today--on the road. Did that for almost two hours and then came back to the farm and rode the cross country track and the arena a little--wanted to show my husband my cantering.  When I first started cantering today, out there on my own, I was so sloppy the first couple times-slapping onto Missy's back and then I just "clicked" in and found that rhythym and didn't bounce or come up out of the saddle at all--smooth and easy. Such an awesome feeling after all these years! Such a rush. I am still very much in need of polishing--one foot or the other kept slipping forward at a fast trot and sometimes canter and I keep nervously pulling on the reins when we first take off. Realized we were more galloping at one point, because I pulled way back and we just slowed down a lot, but were still cantering. LOL Both of us got a little carried away. 



Missy isn't perfect by any means. She's just a horse--and a mare at that. She wasn't overly pleased at going out alone today and rode very slowly the first 3/4 of a mile and kept looking longingly at the fields on the side of the road and indicated she would like to turn around--but she didn't. I did have to "ride" the whole time--there was no just sitting back and letting the reins droop--she was a little naughty a couple times, and we are on the road, so we need good communication. But it was nothing I couldn't handle, thank goodness, and it wasn't even that stressful. And of course coming back she was an angel--except she didn't like to stop and stand while I dug out the walkie talkie to check in with my husband. LOL He was a little worried at me riding off alone, but checking in every 20 minutes or so helped him be at ease. So great that our walkies cover that far, since there is virtually no cell service for miles out there. 

My husband noted that I seemed to be a lot more relaxed on this horse and he could tell I was a lot happier and feeling more confident---as he watched me gallop past a couple times.  

And Missy is pretty incredible. I felt like I worked her sorta hard (I actually only cantered for about a minute or two at a time, at the most) and I was going to cool her out thoroughly since it's cold here and her coat got shaggy fast. So I walked her for a bit in that cross country area--but she keep wanting to trot or run, so I got off, intending to hand walk her, but she was barely damp at all--not blowing at all, she was fine. I swear I could have ridden her twice as long and run her a lot more before she even would have noticed.  My only big drawback here is Winter. I haven't heard from the other woman I wanted to lease from for the Winter, she's having trouble getting a saddle for her horse and having time to meet me for a trial ride. Once we get snow--riding will be severely limited. So I'm hoping Farmer's Almanac is right and it will be a light Winter.


----------



## knightrider

So pleased that things are going well with Missy. You deserve some fun rides!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Animalia said:


> Turns out this 14 yr old was an awesome riding companion. She's been homeschooled her whole life, has an accelerated academic program, is bubbly and kind and funny. We rode for about 2.5 miles.


Yay for awesome riding and awesome homeschoolers! I homeschool my two (age 12–has been homeschooling for 4 years, and age 7–has been homeschooling for 1.5 years), so I am a little biased as to the awesomeness of homeschoolers but all the ones we know are super at ease hanging out with people of all ages.


----------



## carshon

Glad you had another good ride. What a difference between horses!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> Glad you had another good ride. What a difference between horses!


 Amen to that! I'm overall a lot more relaxed too--from day to day. Not worrying about the next ride--or looking up how to "fix" a problem. Just enjoyment. My digestive problems are settling down a bit too. Hmmm.....


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, I'm so happy to see all these updates!  Missy sounds like so much fun, I am so glad you're able to enjoy her! Yay!! You guys look wonderful!


----------



## Animalia

Going out to ride tomorrow and I was just thinking of when I went to get Missy out last week. It's a very huge pasture/field area where all the horses are--and they always seem to be at the far end. My husband has been going out with me and good thing, because it's such a huge area, I can't even see any horses--much less the one I want. There are three horses that are similar color to Missy, so until I get right up to them, I can't tell if they are her. Last week, I went up to each one and since I'd only gotten her out once by myself before--I was having trouble trusting I knew who she was. LOL My husband is no help in this area. He's so goofy. If I sent him out there, he probably would have come back with the 17 hand thoroughbred.  Anyway, I was positive none of these horses were her, but then hubby said there were no other dark horses out there--so I got really confused. Until he finally spotted--in a side area (sort of of an L shaped area) another dark horse. So I went over there--another long walk and THAT was Missy--yes! I now know exactly what she looks like and will not mistake her again. The funny thing is, I thought once she saw me, she would just head for the gate like she did last two times. So I didn't put the halter on her. But then she was going fast--in what I thought was the wrong direction, so I caught her up and put the lead rope around her neck (I thought she was running away from me) and while I was standing there, I realized she was standing right in front of another gate! There are two entrances to the huge field and I never knew it--but she did of course. LOL So, next time, I will trust the "guide horse" and let her lead me to the exit. When she knows she's getting out for a ride--she is very willing and eager to get to the gate. It's actually better if I don't hold on, so I don't have to hold her back to my pace and worry about getting stepped on. LOL But I do seem to have to go right up to her before she'll head for the gate. I'm hoping the lure of treats will get her to come to me or the gate sooner in the future. It's at least a 10-15 minute walk out and back. 



Tomorrow should be a beautiful day here--50 and sunny. Looking forward to it! Equine therapy is finally working!!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

When I started leasing a bay OTTB mare last year, she was in a 3 acre field with like 6 other bay mares (no exaggeration)! I felt so silly, but I actually asked her owner for any tips on knowing which one was her and she was sweet about it. For the first week or two I had a mental checklist: white snip on her nose - check, front blue bell boots - check...etc.

Loved the part about Missy leading you to a second gate - precious.


----------



## Animalia

*Gorgeous Day for a Comedy of Errors!*

It was absolutely beautiful yesterday! Sunny, over 50 degrees, no wind, wonderful nature and country smells in the air! If only any of us had been feeling better. LOL I was a little tired after three days of dealing with and worrying about my cat who got injured jumping off the counter--might be a cruciate ligament partial tear, or just inflamed due to patellar luxation, or just a sudden injury to an arthritic area. She's only 12.5 years, but has always felt weak in the back end--not a lot of muscle mass there, but she's never been bothered by it, until now. So she's having to be confined--no jumping and the first night I let her sleep with me--she never leaves the bed anyway--but then she was at my feet and I was afraid to kick her, so I barely slept at all. Next night she was downstairs in my office, so I could sleep--but she cried for a while and it came right up the stairs--and broke my heart and I couldn't sleep. You get the picture. And I'm battling a sinus infection too. Ugh. 

My husband is going through some deeply painful mental/personal problems so he's been on the verge of needing to be hospitalized for the last two weeks. So he slept in the car the whole time we were at the farm yesterday. 

And then there's Missy. I'll back up. 

So, we got her out of the field without incident. I used binoculars to pinpoint her and as soon as I got up to her and showed her a treat--she stuck to me like glue all the way back to the gate. A little too close--she's a bit clumsy with her big old feet, so in a muddy pasture, I prefer her to just "go" or walk farther out to the side. LOL But we did ok. Got her out and in the cross ties. Thought the owners had left the correct saddle out of me--there were two--the tiny, child-size synthetic that is normally Missy's and the old leather one I usually ride her in. But the girth was different and very stiff and hard to get on. And there was a different saddle pad--not a great one--it wouldn't lay flat without a lot of smoothing. Finally got the saddle on and went to get the bridle and the one where hers normally is, didn't seem right. It had some white on it and I was pretty sure hers didn't. So I dug down and found what I thought was hers. But the throat latch seemed to have aged 10 years since the previous week (her bridle is relatively new and stiff) and so had the nose band--plus it grew. Otherwise it seemed the same. Ugh. So I walk her up to the arena and get on and she won't stand still at the mounting block. I finally get on and almost can't reach the stirrups they are so long--even though I put them on my normal holes. Had my husband adjust them, but then I kept not being able to get my foot in the stirrup and realized the irons were small. Not safe. I thought someone had switched the stirrups from one saddle to another. Went back to the barn, couldn't find the other stirrups. Went up to the house and found the owner's daughter and she realized after a minute, I had all the wrong tack. They had not brought the right tack down to the barn. The other saddle is very similar. So she went to get the stuff--and the bridle, brought it and then left. She hadn't brought the other cinch or the other saddle pad. So I used the others and I hate that cinch--so hard to use. Got her all re-tacked and got out to the arena again and Missy was a little better on the mounting block, but not perfect like usual. I get on and ride around a few minutes and my husband takes pictures. Then I look down and think the saddle is too far back--but I'm not sure. I ride around a minute, testing it--cantering a bit. Then I realize the saddle pad is slipping behind the saddle--under it and rolling. Ouch for the horse! So I go back to the arena and re-do the saddle. With that god-awful cinch that takes the strength of hercules to get on. LOL Get BACK on again, and finally am ready to go out on the road. Had a decent ride, although Missy was pretty naughty, for her. She stopped a lot, although she was only hard to get going one time--had to circle her a bit. And she was being naughty at the intersections where I had to cross the highway. She HAS to stand still so I can listen and use what limited vision I have to make sure it's safe to cross. It was late in the afternoon so traffic had picked up. And she did NOT want to wait--almost had to call my husband to drive down and help us cross. But we made it. Then, all the way home, she really wanted to GO and I was having to hold her back tightly in areas that weren't safe for trotting or cantering. She was fighting me a bit on this and jerking her head forward a lot. I rode with as loose a rein as I could in-between to save her mouth. 

And about halfway through our ride, my back was hurting so incredibly bad I didn't know how I was going to keep going. But I really wanted to--such a nice day and I so love riding this horse in this area (even when she's being a little sassy) so I did. But I was ready to be done when we got back. Since all of our "cantering" had to turned into more of a hard gallop b/c Missy wanted to get home, I wanted to just do a little more light cantering in the cross country area--to get that nice gentle rhythm, so fun. But then I noticed Missy seemed to be favoring her front leg--maybe. Hard to tell, I walked her around and seemed to not want to step on any gravel at all and stepped a little hard when she did. I had noticed that a couple times out on the road, but thought it was just her showing a bit of attitude, by not wanting to "go" on the way out. But now it seemed like she was actually favoring it a bit--so I didn't ride anymore. And on the way home, she had stopped to pee and released the largest amount of gas I think I've heard come out of a horse! LOL We started going and I said to her, "I bet that feels better". LOL 



So, anyway, I hope she's ok. She seemed very unperturbed by the whole thing. Happy to get unsaddled, get carrots and get put back, didn't seem upset at all, even though I found a place on her face missing hair and slightly red. Did I do that? I felt really bad if I did--but she was fighting me a lot a few times. And she was so totally wanted to GO like a bat out of He--, I didn't think she was hurting too badly overall. But maybe she was just feeling bad and wanting to be done. Who knows. I told the owner, she thinks maybe she has an abcess. Their farrier is out every two weeks she said and was due this week I think--so she'll have him check. 

Sheesh! What a day! I laughed and told my husband I was feeling so crappy and in so much pain, I think today I was looking forward to our treats at Kwik Trip (every week on riding day) as much as I was the actual riding.  And yet, even after all the hassle....I am already looking forward to next week!  

Oh, and even with all this going on--all of a sudden my posting trot is improving and getting smoother and feeling better. Hallelujah. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I got my behind kicked yesterday--but also did some kicking! I rode out again with the owner's 14yo daughter. Missy was back to her usual self, thank goodness! She was so naughty last week and the owner told me yesterday that Missy was very naughty in lessons last week too. After doing some jumps, in the cross country track, she would stop just over the jump--before even completing it and put her head down to grave, throwing the kid over neck. Pretty naughty. So it wasn't just my imagination. But yesterday she was fully herself and feeling fine and well-behaved. 

So this was the second time going out with "Libby" (not her real name). Apparently she is very happy to ride with me as her mom won't let her go on the road alone (good!) and when she goes with her mom, they don't that far as she has medical conditions that make it hard for her to ride or ride for very long. 

So, this time, I was doing "real riding" as I call it, LOL and "Libby" took full advantage! We cantered/galloped a LOT! I am so sore today. It was exhilarating, but exhausting and my back and shoulder muscles today are just screaming at me. But in a good way--sort of. This is what I've been looking for!! As my husband said, I'm "sore and happy". I can feel my core strengthening. I finally got Missy into a good sweat--but for all the fast galloping we did (seemed like a lot to me) she was still only mildly sweaty, under the saddle and her chest--nowhere else--no lather or anything. Wow. 

I also finally figured out I CAN talk while I'm galloping away--LOL. Finally found my voice yesterday and if I talk the horse down "easy Missy" plus using reins, she will slow down a bit--and a lot easier than just using reins. Duh! But hey, I'm still getting used to this again. One thing that keeps happening is I keep losing my stirrup. My foot is going forward and I end up riding on my arch--sometimes at a faster trot too. It's so aggravating. I may need the stirrups one notch shorter, but I'm afraid to unbalance myself. May try it next time before going out on the road--see how it feels and if it helps me keep the stirrup better at a run. 

Had an interesting occurrence yesterday too! New one for me--I felt like such a teenager again. My saddle pad was slipping back and had gotten far enough back that Missy's shoulders were bare and in contact with the saddle. So we had to fix it. We were still WAY out from home and I cannot mount from the ground without a mounting block. So, we pulled over and Libby got off her horse and I pushed myself back to sit on Missy's rump while she redid the saddle--holding the reins from back there--felt like I was driving, LOL and holding Libby's horse too--and praying everyone stayed still since I was precariously perched. Then, it was time to get back INTO the saddle from behind. Easier said than done. I couldn't get myself over the back of the saddle. With some trying, I was able to get my feet back into the stirrups--leaning way over to find them, but then I still couldn't get the right kind of leverage. Finally, I think I stopped trying to use my hands to "leap frog" the saddle and planted my feet and took the reins and really pushed--and then pulled a little on the reins to help and got back in! Phew! I was then laughing at myself as the 14yo who rides bareback most of the time--for galloping and jumping--is watching this. But she's very sweet. I felt bad about pulling on Missy's mouth to haul myself back in the saddle--but she was SO good about it! Never complained, never got antsy. She did want to move a bit when I was on her rump, but she listened to us and settled down. THAT was a first for me! *giggle* 
All in all, a very good day--oh and the weather was beyond gorgeous! 68 and crystal blue skies and sun! Perfection.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, it's crazy what ends up as a ride. But that's what makes horses so fun. And I'm so glad you are getting the good rides in, your muscles will thank you for it.


----------



## carshon

I am so happy that you are really enjoying this lease! You deserve it for everything you went through.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I am so happy that you are really enjoying this lease! You deserve it for everything you went through.



Thank you! My husband is finally happy with the horse situation--now that I'm happy. He we pretty upset that we were spending all this time, with driving and him waiting around--and I was just more stressed out and unhappy. LOL This is SO much better.


----------



## PoptartShop

You guys look lovely, I am so happy for you!!  :loveshower: & Missy! This is great.


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> You guys look lovely, I am so happy for you!!  :loveshower: & Missy! This is great.


Thank you!! :smile:


----------



## Animalia

Question: I am looking for a horse to ride for just a couple months over Winter, since Missy has no indoor area to ride. I have a woman offering me an 8 year old Belgian Warmblood who she rides in dressage competitions and showjumping. I know--sounds like way more horse than I need--and way fancier than I need. I've seen photos and videos and it's intimidating. LOL I am such a sloppy hack compared to this professional looking rider and her horse. I do have to try the horse out she said she has to see me ride--I tried to really be honest about my abilities and lack of them and told her exactly what I was looking for--just walk/trot/canter in an arena, one day per week on a safe horse, just over the Winter. She said the horse has some minor spooking issues--just shies away from something if he's worried--but not flighty. And she'll charge me only $100/month for this. Is this worth it for me to even go try the horse? What do you all think? Do some people with a horse like this--and professional photography sessions with it and showing at this level, really not mind if someone likes me comes out to ride their horse? Is she desperate for money? Do you think the horse will be safe? He's kind of young, and large and that part makes me wonder too. 

Thanks!


----------



## kewpalace

Animalia said:


> Is this worth it for me to even go try the horse? What do you all think? Do some people with a horse like this--and professional photography sessions with it and showing at this level, really not mind if someone likes me comes out to ride their horse? Is she desperate for money? Do you think the horse will be safe? He's kind of young, and large and that part makes me wonder too.


I can't see why it would not be worth it. Even if it's a no, you will have a chance to ride the horse, which sounds like a thrill in itself. 

You won't know why she is asking for what she's asking unless you ask her.

Personally, I would not let anyone ride my performance horse who (1) did not ride at least on my level, (2) did not ride in my discipline and (3) did not show at all. Not that my mare is the end all and be all of cowhorse or is so highly trained, but she is very sensitive to cues and doesn't like people hanging on her mouth or riding tight - it would make her nervous and make the rider nervous which makes her MORE nervous. And if they accidently cued her to do something fast and furious - yeah, would not be good thing. 

Still, that doesn't mean the horse you are talking about above would not be tolerant of a rider with different skills. The horse may be perfectly find with it. Go and try it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thundering Hooves

Animalia said:


> Question: I am looking for a horse to ride for just a couple months over Winter, since Missy has no indoor area to ride. I have a woman offering me an 8 year old Belgian Warmblood who she rides in dressage competitions and showjumping. I know--sounds like way more horse than I need--and way fancier than I need. I've seen photos and videos and it's intimidating. LOL I am such a sloppy hack compared to this professional looking rider and her horse. I do have to try the horse out she said she has to see me ride--I tried to really be honest about my abilities and lack of them and told her exactly what I was looking for--just walk/trot/canter in an arena, one day per week on a safe horse, just over the Winter. She said the horse has some minor spooking issues--just shies away from something if he's worried--but not flighty. And she'll charge me only $100/month for this. Is this worth it for me to even go try the horse? What do you all think? Do some people with a horse like this--and professional photography sessions with it and showing at this level, really not mind if someone likes me comes out to ride their horse? Is she desperate for money? Do you think the horse will be safe? He's kind of young, and large and that part makes me wonder too.
> 
> Thanks!


Go try it i think it would be good even just to experiment with another horse!


----------



## PoptartShop

You have nothing to lose - if you don't like it, that's okay too. It's all in good fun & riding different horses is great experience.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, I was thinking along these lines too. Might just be fun for a different riding experience, even if it's just one time.


----------



## SteadyOn

Animalia said:


> Question: I am looking for a horse to ride for just a couple months over Winter, since Missy has no indoor area to ride. I have a woman offering me an 8 year old Belgian Warmblood who she rides in dressage competitions and showjumping. I know--sounds like way more horse than I need--and way fancier than I need. I've seen photos and videos and it's intimidating. LOL I am such a sloppy hack compared to this professional looking rider and her horse. I do have to try the horse out she said she has to see me ride--I tried to really be honest about my abilities and lack of them and told her exactly what I was looking for--just walk/trot/canter in an arena, one day per week on a safe horse, just over the Winter. She said the horse has some minor spooking issues--just shies away from something if he's worried--but not flighty. And she'll charge me only $100/month for this. Is this worth it for me to even go try the horse? What do you all think? Do some people with a horse like this--and professional photography sessions with it and showing at this level, really not mind if someone likes me comes out to ride their horse? Is she desperate for money? Do you think the horse will be safe? He's kind of young, and large and that part makes me wonder too.
> 
> Thanks!


My horse (it's still so weird to say "my" horse now) is a 16.1hh Oldenburg warmblood who used to be a showjumper and has lots of great dressage training under her belt. BUT, she is rideable by anyone at any level and has even carted around toddlers with no issue. Definitely worth a try. Just because this horse CAN do fancy things, doesn't mean he won't be perfectly happy doing what you want him to do.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Agree with the others.

My 50 mile endurance horse is my beginner friendly horse who refuses to trot if someone is unbalanced and gives pony rides to my niece and nephew.

My 5 year old is my calmest/easiest horse to ride (she's the youngest of my 7).

Therefore I think age/athleticism have nothing to do with ability to be ridden by many different kinds of riders.


----------



## Animalia

This is all good to hear, thank you all! I am going to ride him in a few days.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, getting brave enough to post a video. This is after an hour and a half ride with a fair amount of cantering/galloping. Her companion went back to the barn and she wanted to go there too! I managed to coax her into a little bit of trotting and cantering for the video--I'm trying to see how I'm riding. Hard to see in this video. I look ok to me. LOL 

Had another great ride today with gorgeous weather in the 50's and sunny. My journal is becoming quite boring "oh, great ride today, love this horse, having a blast, yada yada. LOL If somneone knows how to get the video to actually show and play in the post, I'm all ears (or eyes). For now, here's the link. 

https://youtu.be/yClEVdJ-D-A


----------



## avjudge

Animalia said:


> . . . Had another great ride today with gorgeous weather in the 50's and sunny. My journal is becoming quite boring "oh, great ride today, love this horse, having a blast, yada yada. LOL . . .


Believe me (and I'm sure I speak for all of us) - we're all happy to see that kind of boring!


----------



## Animalia

Forgot to mention how much amusement I get from Missy too. We had trouble finding her yesterday--because she was laying down and she's the same color at the dirt. LOL We did find her and she wouldn't get up. I put the halter on and she just looked at me. My husband was worried something was wrong with her, I wasn't. She's just a bum!  I put the lead rope on and pulled and she finally agreed to get her lazy bones off the ground--in her own time. I don't think I've ever haltered a horse who was laying down, it was pretty funny. Then, she literally fell asleep in the cross ties while I was brushing and saddling her. She is very food motivated and I rummaged in the treat bag, got a carrot, walked over to her and she was asleep and didn't even notice I had a big ole chunk of carrot! I put it under her muzzle and she finally woke up enough to take it. But get her out on the trail/road and she has plenty of get up and go (for me anyway), she seems to love to run. 
And I'm getting better every ride. Instead of a seated canter/gallop, this time I found myself more forward and riding on my legs more. My knees took the brunt of the running, but they are a little better today and my back and shoulders aren't so sore. I was also able to keep my stirrups a little better. I think my boots make a different. The ones I've been wearing are not very grippy on the irons. The ones I wore yesterday are better, but ti did still happen. 
But I found myself yesterday able to move around and shift myself WHILE at a run. I'm getting more comfortable. And for the video, I found myself taking some tight turns at the canter and a fast trot and it felt great and fun, instead of scary! I was grinning like the Cheshire Cat when I got off!


----------



## Animalia

Had another great ride with Missy on Thursday and the weather has continued to be gorgeous here! It's not been below 52 any day I've been out there--and always sunny. It's like even the weather agrees with me leasing this horse. LOL I'm going out tomorrow and it will be a diferent story. 37 degrees and partly sunny. It IS Wisconsin, we had to get Winter sometime. Last year I had shoveled 2 or 3 times by this Thanksgiving--so I'm extraordinarily grateful this year! 

We were cleaning out the car yesterday and found an unopened card in an envelope, stuffed down in a crack. I opened it and it was from B--D's owner, from January. I must have put it in my bag when leaving the barn and it fell out and I forgot about it. I opened it--it was the most gushy, sweet stuff you can imagine. "I'm so happy D has you in her life" "Thanks for all you do" "It's been so great becoming friends with you"....yada yada in more detail. I just shook my head. This clinched it--this woman is nuts. She turned into such a viper, so suddenly when I just asked if I could meet the new third leaser on D. And then continued to say the nastiest things to me when I said I had to end my lease--very nicely and professionally and with thankfulness for the opportunity and well wishes for her and her family, who I also knew. Good to be out of there with that kind of instability. 

And lastly, I had to cancel my meeting with the new horse--the fancy Belgian Warmblood. Or postpone it indefinitely, due to Covid. Wisconsin is one of the top 3 states in the US for high Covid numbers--and still rising every day. Since none of the barns we've been to, or horse people we've met has ever worn a mask or cared about social distancing, we didn't think it was a good idea to go spend time in a large, indoor, fully enclosed barn in close quarters with a woman who goes to a full time job 5 days/week, as well as all the other boarders that might be out there on a weekend day. We couldn't even meet during the week until after dark, due to her job, so with my very low vision, that wasn't going to work either. But I want to have Thanksgiving with my paarents--just me and my husband and my mom and stepfather, in their house. Social distanced while eating--more than 6 feet--with a window open and masks on the rest of the time. So I didn't think it was a good idea to go be exposed to people who are risky with the Covid thing. And with my eyes, I need to get close to see what people are doing with tack and stuff. So, I'm bummed. We left it open ended--if Covid numbers start declning over the Winter and if and when I have to stop riding Missy for a while--I'll check back with her. But I doubt we'll go down much over the Winter. But you never know. Stupid virus!! And they just canceled the Midwest Horse Fair for 2021! Two years in a row. My first two years with horses in my life regularly again, and I can't go to the horse fair and feel a "part" of it. Ugh. I know---there are worse things. I'm grateful I haven't gotten Covid and my family is all healthy so far--even my 94 year old Grandma!  
We are planning on going on vacation next September, to Colorado and I'm hoping and praying the virus is under better control by then so we can go. And trying to decide if I want to book a horse trip. Last time, we did a 5 hour ride into the Wilderness, but my husband will not be able to handle that now(it was 11 years ago)--and I have regular horse riding again, so don't need to indulge. But I would like to do a little trail riding, so we'll see.


----------



## Animalia

Unfortunate ride with Missy yesterday. She was a bit lame--on and off. I could feel it more than see it. During the ride, I came to think it was a tender foot--more than a leg or shoulder issue. She would trot just fine on the grass and even wanted to canter on the way home. I wasn't letting her run, but she insisted so I finally let her canter a bit. SHe was a little slower than usual, but no change in gait at the canter. It was a shorter ride yesterday b/c of this issue--and much "easier". So I wasn't so sore either. LOL It was kind of nice. 
When I cleaned and checked her feet after the ride I found the foot I suspected of the problem was pretty tender. She didn't want me cleaning it and she never has any issues like that normally, so it was pretty obvious. Must be an abcess I'm thinking. The owner says their farrier is there often--they have 15 horses, all on different foot trimming schedules--so i'm confident she'll get checked out soon. And with the holiday--and it being the beginning of the week now--I won't be riding until the end of next week probably. I like to ride on Thursdays if the weather cooperates because she is used for some lessons over the weekend and is more tired overall on Monday--less energy. 

Saw deer yesterday while riding! Boy, did the horses perk up at that. The other horse I was with did a total spook and almost dumped the girl, but Missy just took a sharp look and stopped a minute. I've never seen her so "perky" and interested in something (except food!). She wasn't scared at all, just interested.She wanted to keep watching. So funny. The deer ran right across the road in front of us. And then the horses kept watching that field they came out of for several minutes. Just so nice to be out having "horsey experiences"!


----------



## carshon

Hopefully she recovers quickly. Did you let her owner know she seemed off? That way they can soak the potential abcess.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks, Yes, texted the owner when I left (she wasn't home) and it was her teenage daughter I was riding with, so she knew too.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, I hope Missy feels better. Good for you for checking it out, it could definitely be an abscess forming.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I had my first official "almost fall" this week. Very scary. We were riding the usual route and while Missy still had a tender foot, it didn't seem to be bothering her that much--only the few times we were on gravel--and none of the horses like gravel, so it wasn't a huge deal. On the soft grass she was fine. So last week I think she had a sore shoulder due to arthritis. I heard that shoulder do some creaking this week. But they said they treated her with something (bute?) and she was better. So I wasn't expecting problems. She was a little clumiser than normal I though, but I found out later why that was. Apparently, it's a very wet area where they live. We have had no rain or precipitation of any kind here, but an hour North, it's apparently been different? Plus they live in a marshy area. It was muddy and I didn't know. It's wet under the dry, brown grasses--but with the vegetation pretty thick and looking undisturned there is no obvious mud. But the ground was soft that day and I know now THAT'S why Missy seemed like she was tripping a lot--the ground was just soft and unstable. And we were cantering--almost at a gallop and, yes, you guessed it, she slipped--sideways down a little slope. She made this sideways snake movement--at the run--and I lost my stirrup and my seat. I was hanging off one side a bit and she immediately slowed to a walk, but wouldn't stop because I was hanging on the reins and she was twirling a bit b/c of that--and the other horse was WAY ahead and she doesn't like to get left behind. WIth a herculean effort and a wrench to my hip and knee, and a bit of hauling on Missy's mouth--thank god she's forgiving and easy going--I got back in the saddle--heart pounding, hip screaming. I re-grouped and we took it slow for the next 10 minutes. I wanted to make sure Missy was ok--I wasn't sure at the time what had happened (didn't realize how muddy it was until we were back). I thought her leg had buckled or something. She seemed to be ok, we trotted and slowed and she was ok, we did it some more and she was fine and then she wanted to GO, so we did a slow canter and she was fine. 
It took a LOT of courage for me to canter again after that. If I had been out alone, I probably wouldn't have had the guts to do it. But when you're with a 14 yo who's fearless and wants to GO as bad as the horses (we were on the way home) the peer pressure pushes you a bit. This is usually a good thing for me. It allowed me to get out of my head and just do it. We cantered and galloped more on the way back and it was fine--although I did only do it in the places I knew were really safe and flat ground that I could see. All was fine. When we got back I cleaned Missy's feet and saw all the wet mud in there and realized what had happened--and why she seemed so clutzy. Will be more aware of the ground situation next time. Sheesh. 
When I got in the car that day to go home I was on an adrenaline high from the excitement and coming down off the fear of almost falling and the exhilaration of NOT and of being proud of myself for carrying on and getting past it. I was afraid I would be scared to canter again on this horse--but now I feel ok. Just maybe a little more cautious. LOL 

It was a weird day all around that day too. At the start, part of the tack was missing and the daughter didn't know where it was and Mom wasn't home at the time. When we finally got ahold of her on the phone she said we could this other saddle on Missy. Ok, it seemed to fit ok, but I felt like she wasn't as much at ease. This is the saddle of a thinner horse and I think it might have been pinching a bit. 
So, the daughter rode a different horse--she wanted to try a horse she hadn't taken out on the road for a few years--a horse she rode on the farm and loved. So we did that. This horse went batpoop crazy when the first truck passed us--about a minute down the road. Then another passed. Then every car was a problem. We only got about 20 yeard from the driveway and it was very dicey for a few minutes getting that horse under control. She was twirling and bucking and kept charging me and Missy--I was trying to get out of the way and get down in the ditch, but the other horse was all over the place and there was no predicting where she would go next. Her rider got her stopped still finally--on the neighbor's lawn (ouch) and we went back the farm--I gave them a WIDE berth, as the horse continued in a straight line toward home, but was bucking the whole time. So then, her Mom had come home, she explained what happened and went to get her other normal horse she rode. Well, that horses's saddle was on Missy--so we had to find a saddle to fit her. It all took forever. LOL I just kep riding in the arena most of the time and practicing turns and posting and legwork. It was all good, but boy, I wish they would keep better track of their tack! Nobody had still found the stirrups and stuff missing from my normal saddle when we left.


----------



## knightrider

Wow, what an adventure! I'm glad it boosted your confidence rather than shook you up.


----------



## Animalia

So I had a thought. I'm riding tomorrow and Missy has that one tender foot--and maybe a back one was getting tender last week too. And she has to walk on gravel in several areas of our ride--just briefly, but she hates it--so does the other horse. Would it make sense to not clean her feet well before the ride to leave a cushion of packed dirt in there to help with the gravel? Or should I clean the feet and pack them with this green clay/mud stuff for thrush before I ride? Problem is that might not stick so well. 

Is this a stupid idea or a good one? LOL


----------



## carshon

I think what is best is to find out exactly why she is so tender all of a sudden. If it is thrush or something else. Thrush can make a horse tender. Even though it has been dry she could still have thrush. I understand that you just lease her but you can still let the owner know you have concerns over thrush in her feet. I personally don't pick my horses feet everytime I ride. In general what happens is that whatever mud etc she has in her hooves flies out when we ride. With that being said my horses are all on a pretty tight trim schedule of 4-6 weeks and I do look at their feet in between trims so I don't always pick feet at each ride.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I've told the owner a couple times and she says the farrier is out there every two weeks at least for their herd of horses, so by now Missy should have been looked at. I'm wondering if she has slightly more tender feet due to age or whatever and maybe I poked with her the pick too hard AND she has to walk on gravel on the way too and from every ride (the family rides her too and she does a couple lessons over the weekend). I'll see how she is today and mention it again if she still seems tender. I also ride with the teenage daughter and I always mention it to her because we're getting the horses ready together.


----------



## Animalia

So just about when I think Missy is a no-stress horse, or at least low stress, we are having problems. I rode her today--another unbelievably gorgeous day for December! 50 and Sunny!. But my little friend didn't go with me today, she had too much schoolwork. So me and Missy went out alone and during the course of the ride Missy got called Sassypants, Sassyboots and Sassybritches. Not that she was doing anything just too terrible, but it makes it less fun when I have to be giving little corrections all the time. And it's mainly a problem because of her physical state. She's tripping and stumbling and bumbling a LOT. And because she doesn't want to go out alone, she is not paying attention to where she's walking as much--or that's the sassy part too--she keeps trying to get down in the ditch--where the footing is worse and then she REALLY stumbles. 

Overall, she doesn't seem to be very hardy the last two or three weeks. She's slower than normal and today she barely even wanted to canter on the way home--and she was raring to go on previous rides. Because of all the stumbling, I only cantered her in one spot for about 2 minutes, where the terrain is very flat and even and short grass. She did fine for that, but as soon as I slowed her and we were trotting--she did a big trip and was thrown forward--only the third time in 45 minutes we'd had a trip like that and many, many stumbles and missteps throughout. So I need to tell the owner. I am so afraid of being seen as a "problem" or being told I'm imagining it (I'm not--but it's a worry, they are seeming to gloss over problems and don't talk much)

I've also had a different saddle last week and this week--the two worst weeks for stumbling. Could poor saddle fit be making her trip and stumble? The saddle does seem a bit tight--she's a girthy horse with very high, prominent withers and this saddle belongs to a much thinner horse. they seem to have lost the stirrups (and the cinch) that go with the regular saddle. It's annoying. This saddle also isn't comfortable for me--it's a bit too small for me, but all the other saddles are kid saddles and really don't fit me. Ugh. 

I am not paying rockbottom prices for this horse. The property is a nightmare of junk and falling down everything, which I'm ok with if the horses are taken care of and I have a safe horse and tack to ride in--but it's getting a little aggravating now. Need to figure out a very short way of texting the owner about the problems--without coming off high-handed, snotty, or whatever. Texting is her preferred method of communication and whatever I write to her, I always get the standard "ok" back from her. She of little words. LOL Anyway, I'm hoping Money isn't just too arthritic to ride during the cold months. I only hear a small amount of creaking--I've heard more on some younger horses, but I don't know. 

Sorry for the rant. Riding day is always a good day, but today was a little more stressful b/c of horse issues and b/c of some family news I got right when I arrived at the farm.


----------



## carshon

Creaking is not a way to determine arthritis in a horse. It could be that the hard ground is bothering Missy - even thought its warm the ground is most definitely solid. I don't live too much south of you and two of my horses are tippy toeing because the ground is hard. She could be a horse with thin soles and all of the cantering etc has caused bruising. Using a young teenager as a trail guide doesn't mean she is old enough to understand that cantering willy nilly all over the place is the best thing for the horse. Of course, saddle fit could be an issue and cause her stride to be off and make moving freely harder. How many people ride the horse you are riding? How often? I know she is used for lessons as well as your lease so I just wonder if she is foot sore if everyone rides her the way you and the teenage girl ride? And her being hesitant this time out is understandable - she is now used to riding with a buddy.

I think you can word a text to the owner nicely and just say you have noticed that Missy seems to be stumbling more and that you just wanted to let her know. I would say this as well - if you know you are riding in a saddle that is too small for you it will also affect the horse. Your weight will be distributed differently in a too small saddle and it will change how you sit.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, thanks for all the info! I had been wondering about the hard ground too. I honestly don't know how much Missy gets ridden the rest of the week. I think she mostly gets ridden on the property by kids--so that's in the arena and on the grass trails--where she is tripping a lot as well--it's not very even ground. They had some family members over a couple weeks ago and it sounds like they rode her a lot, but that's not normal. I don't think anyone else is riding her on the road lately, but I don't know. She seemed like such a tank when I first met her--nothing bothered her, great feet, etc. I know what you're saying about teenagers, but this girl has grown up on horses and she takes a lot of care with them. When her horse seemed the tiniest bit tired one day, like she might be blowing a bit harder--she stopped immediately and we didn't canter the rest of the way. If I or Missy are not doing well for some reason, she is totally willing to not do any cantering if need be. And it's only in a few areas of our ride we can even do that. Honestly, some of the places are better than the tracks cut into their property as far as footing. 
So, yeah, I don't know. I've written to the owner and haven't heard back yet. But I suspect it may soon be time to stop riding Missy for the Winter--or at least only do very light riding on the farm--in her normal saddle if that's possible. I'm not sure why they don't want me to just take the stirrups off the other saddle and put them on Missy's--rather than use a whole different saddle. I'm trying not to be pushy as they are SO low key and I don't want to come across as an alarmist or needy. But there are some minimum requirements that have to be met here. 
I was so lucky in the past to have horses that were just sane and sound all the time to ride. I know now that I had almost a magical time with horses in my teens and all through my 20's. Never realized what a total PIA horse life was. LOL


----------



## egrogan

Is there a quality lesson barn in the area? At least that way you could keep a regular schedule with sound horses/appropriate tack.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope the owner responds & does something about it. The ill-fitting tack could be a factor, but she may have some other stuff going on, could just be a poor farrier job too, or her feet are just sore from the hard ground. Especially on trails.
I would also not continue to ride her until things are figured out, but it shouldn't stop you from riding in general. See if there's any other lesson barns or places you could ride. I know it's tough, but they should know better than to use ill-fitting tack & if she's constantly stumbling, that signals she shouldn't be ridden like that.

The hard ground can definitely be a factor - she may just be sore from it. I know my mare can be a bit tender when the ground is harder, sometimes I put trail boots on her to help with that.


----------



## Animalia

So I'm just not sure how hard the ground is. We haven't had a single freeze here yet and if anything it's very soft out there. I was wondering if that was part of the issue--too soft ground--muddy and creating uneven footing. And of course, her being a little sore probably. Owner still hasn't responded. If I don't hear from her in a couple days, I'm going to write again and say I don't want to ride until I know Missy is safe to ride and that I need to use that other saddle b/c it fits me better--and possibly the horse. The saddle that is supposedly Missy's is a little kid (or very small adult) saddle--like a 14" and synthetic. 

I don't want to do a lesson barn b/c of drama and cost and time. To lease a lesson horse at any of the barns around here that I've called you have to take a once a week lesson at about $40-$50 and then pay a minimum of $100/month to ride one day week--outside the lesson. They also ALL have a weight limit of 200lbs--or sometimes 180. I am 205. I can't get there twice in a week and don't want my only riding to be in a lesson arena. I also can't ride on the same day every week--not without difficulty or missing weeks so that's just not a good fit for me. 
Hopefully they'll get Missy sorted out or maybe there's even a different horse I can ride--but probably only on the property then. With Winter coming, I'm going to try to be less concerned about this. Pretty soon there won't be any riding at all out there and I'll have to wait for Spring anyway. Maybe that time has come due to Missy's condition and I will have to see how she is in Spring after a long rest. 

And just so no one things I've been hammering this older horse--we are cantering for less than 10-15 minutes in a 1.5 - 2 hr ride--and not all at once. It seems like a lot to me when we go for almost two minutes at a time. LOL When she was feeling good, there was no problem. We'll see how it all plays out. There are some other potential lease horses out there so I'm not going to panic or feel desperate.


----------



## Animalia

Well, my husband has convinced me to resume my calendar craziness, so I'm ending my riding year with a bang! I'm going to go out one last time and take 5 months worth of Horse Holiday Calendar pics. LOL It will be fast costume changes and layering--as it will all be outdoors and it's finally Winter here.  I'll be doing October, November, December, January and February. It works out well--close to half the calendar with each horse. I just hope my Christmas horse costume gets here by Wenesday so I can go out on Thursday.


----------



## Animalia

Oh my goodness, it's been a while since I posted. I've been so bummed about not having any horse time! Due to weather and the holidays, I haven't been out to ride in almost 3 weeks! No calendar pics either due to a lot of wet weather. Since Missy's farm has no safe footing for weather and now we got dumped on a couple days ago, I'm unfortunately done out there for the Winter after all. I'll have to resume pics in early Spring--while it still looks like Winter--OR......maybe use the new horse I'm going to be riding for some of them!

So, last August/early September, right before I started leasing Missy, I tested out another horse near her. This was a horse owned by a woman who lived far away and boarded at her friend's farm here. So the friend was showing him to me--an Arabian gelding. I loved the horse, but there was just no place to ride and she didn't have the right saddle for the horse, so I was sitting funny and was out of practice posting and the horse was VERY bouncy. This is him








The only place to ride was a small part of her yard and driveway and the indoor arena--which is already small and then was stuffed full of equipment so you could literally only ride around in a small circle. I needed more real riding. 

Well, fast forward to Winter and the farm owner is now leasing out her own horse. I love this woman, very nice and very nice horses. Turns out this is her favorite horse she's leasing out--a 19yo 15.2h half Arab gelding who gave her her start in horses and she's shown him in multi-disciplines and named her farm after him! He's bombproof and looks to go Western or English. I'm riding him on Monday to make sure he's good for me and vice versa. But if all goes well, he wll be my new riding partner, at least for Winter. She cleaned out the indoor arena and says there is room in there to canter. And she might be working on cutting some trails into her property and making other places to ride outdoors, so if this goes well, I might continue with this lease or go back to Missy--or tradeoff. I feel like a "player"--like someone who's playing the field and can't be monogamous. LOL But I am also loving the freedom and less drama about "do I love this horse, does it love me--why not?!" junk. I just want to have a good ride with a good horse. I don't want to ride a new horse all the time, I like getting used to a horse. So hopefully, i'll be done with "new horses" for awhile with these two in my pocket. This one is also giving me a "pay per ride" lease--I didn't ask--she offered. So i'm pretty hapy. It's it's $10 less per ride than Missy. And in the nice months, I may get to go along when she trailers the horses to the National Park for a REAL trail rides. That would be awesome. 

I'm sure I'll be back on Tuesday with pics to report how the ride went.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, I rode this guy on Monday. I'll call him "Strider" on here. He's a big boy. Only 15.2h but very solid and he just seems taller when I'm standing next to him, probably b/c I've been riding shorter horses?  These pics are ones the owner took--my camera's battery died and some from when he was younger and actively showing. He's 19 now and still a handsome fella, but obviously winter shaggy and a bit of a potbelly due to not being ridden much lately. 

I was very surprised at how much "energy" he had. She said he hadn't been taken out or ridden in a month and he just danced and was a bit cantakerous for grooming and saddling. Not aggressive or anything like that--but you had to stay out of the way as he kept swinging his body around from one side to the other. She doesn't have cross-ties in her barn yet so he just tied to a stall door in a sort of narrow area. I decided to go Western since that was the biggest saddle she had. She's a much smaller/thinner person than me and her dressage saddle is tiny. SHe also has a smaller Western saddle than the one I'm in and a bigger hunt seat saddle that would fit me, but I feel weird in a hunt seat. So, we went with the 16" endurance saddle. the stirrups felt surprising small--I guess I'm used to a nice hard flat iron with the English stirrups now. 
So, here I've been belly-aching for over a year about how I wanted to go Western again and where are all the Western and neck-reining horses. Here I finally get one and it felt so off! LOL Talk about never being happy! What a PIA I can be! 
Well, it got feeling a little better as I rode. But I'm so used to having a "free" leg now, that the Western saddle felt constricting--I couldn't move my leg forward or back, held in place as it were. The owner got on first, thank goodness b/c he was being very sassy. I was a little worried about getting on, but she said he's always worse for her--especially after a long time off. I got on and sure enough, he just didn't want to go at all. When I asked for a trot--nothing happened. I was squeezing for I was worth and pushing with my behind and physically full body urging him and kicking him (I'm never sure how hard I can kick a new horse until I get to know them). SHe kept urging me to kick him harder, so I did, and clucking and finally giving him a firm verbal "TROT!". He did, but slowed again. It took us many times to complete one full circle at a trot and this is a tiny arena space. She gave me a crop and that only worked marginally better. Then a couple times when I asked for a tro it felt like he was doing a major humping crow hop, so I got nervous and hit the reins. Ugh. Turns out he's just a show horse who showed A LOT and he is used to having to go from a walk straight into a canter--and he's a heavy horse so he kind of "jumps" into for the extra push he needs. So sometimes he forgets you're only asking for trot and starts to jump into a canter for a second. LOL It was fine. I wasn't in danger of falling off or anything, just a little startling for a "bombproof" horse. So, sass--yes., but spook-no. He's no afraid of anything. He's done Wild West shows with guns and firecrackers going off, endurance riding in the back country trails, dressage shows, Western shows, lessons with little kids on him, etc. Ground manners weren't great, but I'm hoping that wil settle a bit. 
The owner is also very willing to help me get settled with him and offered to be out there with us the next couple of rides to give me pointers. He does require more coordination and 'riding" on my part than Missy. It's that riding dance of trotting in a circle and inside leg kick, pressure with both and then keep switching as you go around the circle to keep him going--and posting helps too--so I'm trying to put it all together while at a big jog. He has a beautiful gait when he finally settles into a nice even jog. When I posted it helped me and kept him going more and it felt like I was floating a few times. Very nice "sweet spot". I got him to go around four times without slowing/stopping. but then I stopped him and had to catch my breath! Sheesh. LOL The Western saddle is definitely requiring more "oomph" from me as well. And from the pics I can now see I was holding the reins too tight. 
Nice having detail stuff like this to work on over the Winter since there's not any fun riding to do and this horse might actually get me nicely toned if I keep up with this. Will try cantering next time if we're doing good. Would love to have a straightaway to start on, but oh well, it's going to be tight turns the whole time. Thank you Missy for getting me ready for this!


----------



## Animalia

Rode Strider again today. We did better than last week--so at least there's that. I am feeling like such a rank amateur again--but I AM in a lot of ways. I've basically been a beginner rider my whole life--so now I'm a "seasoned beginner" or "experienced beginner"? I don't know. I'm not a well schooled rider. I only had lessons as a kid and I kept riding after that, but never did any specific discipline--I just "rode". If I got horses I couldn't handle or that weren't fun to ride b/c they were too naughty--I just didn't ride them anymore. So, now I'm on a horse with probably more training than any horse I've ridden. But he's lazy and a little crabby about not wanting to work. He was much better on the ground today--less antsy. He got worked twice last week and apparently that's enough to keep him "tamed down" LOL. So I felt really sheepish when I couldn't get a bridle on him. He was just refusing the bit and throwing his head and backing up (no cross ties). I had to do it differently--holding his head with my arm underneath, which I'm not used to so I was clumsy. It's always nerve wracking to deal with tack that's new to me since I can't see well. I have to feel everything and figure it all out and look like a bit of a dolt in front of the owners. I'm constantly wanting to say "I really DO know how to tack up a horse...really." 
I walked a lot to start--both directions. Than asked for trot. Took me a couple minutes, tons of kicking and squeezing and eventually a dressage whip to get him going. But then we did some nice trotting while I worked on leg cues and keeping him going b/c if you stop "riding" he was slow to walk in a second. Then it was time to canter. Well, as I mentioned, he's trained for shows, to canter from a walk--not a trot. So we practiced that. Me holding on to the darn saddle horn the first couple of times because he sort of leaps into the canter. Finally got him to do a couple laps around the arena without stopping and it was awesome! He has the best canter of any horse I've ever ridden! I so wish I could get him out into a bigger space, instead of cantering around in a circle. I cannot keep him on the edges at a canter-and it wouldn't be that much bigger anyway. Well, then he refused to canter a couple times again and the owner suggested we try "cantering drills" where I walk him around, pick a corner, stop, back up three steps and then ask for canter from that stopped position--but quickly--stop, back, GO. Couldn't do it--he just didn't want to--and the third or fourth time I tried, he blew up and had a small tantrum. Big enough that I cam very close to falling off--thank goodness for Western saddle horns! Well, so we backed off of that and went back to cueing canter from the walk and we did another few circles at a lovely canter and then ended for the day. 
All good so far. The owner is a very nice young woman (although now I'm a little gunshy since I though D's owner was nice too). Anyway, she offered to trailer Strider to a nearby barn for lessons with a trainer she likes. She said she likes to take lessons once in a while for brush up too so she would add another horse and go with me probably. This sounds like a good deal. Lessons on the horse I'm riding and I'd get a bigger space to ride in sometimes. Don't know how many lessons I'd take. Maybe only a couple--depends on the budget. But I'm encouraged. 

Having some Western rein issues that I think I'll make a post about.


----------



## carshon

Lessons are never ever a bad thing! It's good to see you pushing yourself to get better and better. Your journal shows how far you have come!


----------



## PoptartShop

I am so happy to see you riding and taking lessons again, you look great!  It sounds like Strider is pretty fun, too! You are getting better & better! Just have fun, no pressure. 
Strider is so adorable!


----------



## Animalia

Thanks to you both! Strider is a "lot of horse" for me, but yes, a good challenge. He's not way out of my league, but a little--something to reach for. LOL And safe enough for the most part. It's ok at the level I'm at, I think anyway, to have a horse that might have a minor tantrum on rare ocassions--most horses do and I need /want to be able to handle that, and not let it get me scared. Looking forward to taking some lessons. Just got a video from the owner --didn't realize she was recording. My husband took a video and it was pretty terrible--but this one came out ok and is all of me riding--not wobbly shots of the floor and the walls and me stopping and talking. LOL So, I'm posting it here--for posterity. I'm always a little embarrassed.


----------



## kewpalace

Looks great! You were leaning forward alot at the beginning but by the end was sitting better and getting him going better. Agree with the others; lessons are always a good thing and help tremendously. He seems like a good guy; bet you'll do really well with him!


----------



## Animalia

Well, I had my first lesson since I was about 13--and I'm turning 50 in two weeks! I was nervous, but it was fine. We didn't "do" much. It took forever to even get Strider to canter--he is SO much work to ride. But once I finally got him going it was a great ride! I have to keep continual pressure the entire time--also while trotting. And to keep him from constantly coming in to the middle, I have to keep continual and hard pressure with my lower leg and heel pressed into his side. There is no letting up. I trotted and cantered for an hour--with a little bit of walking in-between so I could catch my breath. I was so freaking sore for two days after I wasn't sure I'd ever get on a horse again. LOL 
I lunged him before we trailered him for the lesson because he hadn't been worked in over a week. Geez. Even on the ground it's continual pressure to keep him going. And the lunge whip was a really good quality one (ie-HEAVY) and I had to continually snap it behind him without stopping to keep him at a trot--and then to get him to canter I had to actually hit him with it a few times. He takes a LONG time to wake up. Spent most of the lesson trying to get him to wake up and the last 10-15 minutes he finally did. Then I could get him into a trot at least without an act of God and a crop and lots of kicking. That was nice--cueing the trot like normal and having him respond. Canter still takes a bit of work, and I'm still trying to learn his cues for it. It's from the walk, I know that--so if we "miss it", and end up trotting, I have to slow back to the walk and try again. 
One of the big problems I'm having, and the instructor pointed this out, is that I'm not keeping my heels down very well. What's happening is, I have to give so much pressure with the inside leg and heel to keep him on the outside of the arena, my toe keeps ending up pointing down as I'm trying to reach his side through the leather and the stirrup. Hard to explain the feeling I'm getting. But it's something I know about now and can work on. I always had respect and admiration for "real" riders I would see in shows and my husband would always say, "they don't look like they are doing anything", especially in dressage and drill teams. But now--oh my gosh. The "dance" it takes and the strength and tone to get some horses to do that stuff, on a dime--and make it look effortless--is incredible. 
I have a video of me cantering around the arena at the end of the lesson. We look great!! Strider was kind of in his old show form--he looked so pretty, I looked like an old pro riding at ease. My family said "you just looked like you were sitting there", and I had to tell them about ALL that was going into that smooth run. What a dance of muscle coordination. I am hoping that as Strider gets used to me and learns to respect me more, he might get a little easier to get into a trot and a canter. But the owner got on him before we left the lesson arena, just to get a few minutes on him in a larger arena and she got off and said "phew! I'm gonna feel that tonight, he is a lot of work to ride!" And she's 20 years younger than me. And I rode for an hour. LOL And I have Reactive Arthritis and Fibromyalgia. So, I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself. I wasn't comopletely debilitated or anything--just sore for a couple days.  
By the way, I would post the video I'm so proud of, but there are other people and horses in it--that were standing around the arena--including a close-up of the owner for a second, so I don't feel it's appropriate to share--unless my husband can edit it and smear out the faces. It was from the owner's phone, not mine, so I can't edit it there. 

My next ride should be interesting. I really have to focus on keeping him as far to the edge as possible (without wrecking my knee on equipment) in the tiny arena so at a canter we can actually get some real strides. The longer reins were much easier to deal with--and even though they are VERY long, I used some of the extra as my crop and it worked great--easier for me than carrying a crop.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Just catching up, for some reason I am not getting alerts when you post.

You look good! And there is nothing better for physical or mental health that pushing yourself a bit as a rider.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks! Yes, this horse is making me a better rider--and I wanted to start a strength training exercise program anyway--now that I'm in full menopause(yea, by 49). So I've been working with my phsycal therapist anyway. The horse workouts on this horse are incredibly muscle building.


----------



## Animalia

Well I rode Strider a couple days ago, first ride since the lesson. After fumbling with the tack til I felt completely embarrassed in front of the owner, I finally got down to riding. (had to dismount twice to fix tack). He definitely doesn't want to respond as well in his home arena--that is, respond to the inside leg pressure trying to keep him on the outer edges of the arena. The arena is, as I've said, tiny and is lined with round bales, fence gates, and other stuff--there is not a straight wall to ride along anywhere. So that may be the problem there. 
The good news is, I was able to get him trotting MUCH easier and quicker. He was much more willing. But then at a trot, also much less willing to stay against the edges. But it was ok. I am still fumbling with the reins a lot sometimes. Trying to adjust the length all the time. He is not real responsive to the neck reining so I often have to direct rein with one or the other to get him turned or to reinforce NOT going to the middle--and then I have to readjust the reins a bit. Well, I was doing this when snow slid off the rood and it sounded like the roof was caving in and Strider panicked and when cavorting around the arena. I was not in danger of falling this time--kept my balance well, but I had the reins so long when he did that I couldn't get him stopped right away and was pulling them up towards my chest. It all looked pretty novice. LOL I'm considering asking the owner if I can ride him in an English bridle/bit so I can direct rein--but keep using the Western saddle. Or I'll just keep working on it, not sure. 
Anyway, of course that incident happened during the short time the owner was in there with me, so embarrassed again. I want to keep using the Western saddle for now b/c I am more secure in it--and I have a darned horn if I lose my balance. He's not as "steady" as Missy was, and I like having that "oh [email protected]#! handle. LOL And he really LEAPS into the canter and I'm used to it now, in the Western saddle and I feel ok, but I'm afraid in a dressage saddle I may lose my balance a bit when he does that leap. 
Once everyone left the arena (the owner and my husband) Strider did much better. While they were there--he tried to stop and go over to them every time we got around the circle. But more good news, I got him cantering well too--and didn't take nearly as long to cue him into it. About two tries and got him cantering for a few strides, but then he'd drop back to a trot. After the third time getting him into the canter, then we held it and did several laps. Did that a few times and he would do that with my husband in there too after that--(he came back to pick up a glove for me).  

So I think we're progressing nicely on some levels anyway. Strider doesn't have the best ground manners. He gets excited and wants to see what's going on everywhere--so he doesn't stand still much. And without cross ties, it's annoying working around him, always having to swing him one way or the other. He's a nice horse though, not mean or bitchy at all, just "busy".  And when I went out to get him that day, I was trying to pick him out visually as I got into the pen and he left the herd and walked right up to me! So that warmed my heart a bit.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I find dressage saddle uncomfortable, too.


----------



## Animalia

Finally rode Strider again yesterday, after missing another week, due to weather. It was near or below zero here for over a week and I just won't put myself through that on someone else's farm where I'm trapped outside for 3 hours solid. I don't own gear that's warm enough for that--that I can also ride in. 

So I expected him to be a bit antsy since he hadn't been ridden for two weeks and it was still cold at around 20 degrees. Well, he was just awful on the ground. Dancing all over the place and making it very hard to groom and saddle. I finally got the darn heavy saddle on, had to have my husband help me adjust it properly as from that height and it being SO heavy and the pads are really "sticky" so there is NO slide at all, I just couldn't do it. I tried standing on the mounting block to adjust it--which would have worked, except he was being such a menace that I kept swinging his body around and knocking me off the block. Ugh. Not that I got hurt or anything it was just annoying. He'd never been this bad before. 

So got the saddle on and decided to lunge him a little, just to see if was going to have any buck or anything in him. He lunged just fine--I only did a few circles on each side. He was well-behaved for that. So I got the bridle on--barely. He is the hardest horse I've ever had to put a bridle on. For all this showing years you'd think he'd be better for it. He's bad for the owner too, but she's more used to dealing with it and knowing exactly how to handle him. Anyway, I was mostly alone yesterday--she wasn't around. SHe did come out to say hi before leaving for work and I was still struggling to get the bridles chin strap and throat latch buckled b/c he just would not stand still and kept tossing his head. And she saw that I didn't have the ears fully in the top--only one strap over. I would have checked all that before being done, but I got caught looking like an idiot again. Sigh. At least I got the saddle on right before she saw it this time. I guess she must think I'm ok as she is leaving me alone more and more and she left before I even mounted yesterday. 

Well, so I got on and Strider was wonderful. So different from the ground. And he was so RESPONSIVE! He was responding to my request for trot with barely one squeeze, he was energetic and wanted to move a lot more than other rides where he seemed so lazy and sluggish. Ok, great, I was so happy--for about 7 minutes until he seemed to be kicking or tripping or something in a rear leg. I asked my husband to come and in watch and he notice right away that Strider was acting lame on his right rear. Darn it! So I got off and lunged him again briefly at the trot and I saw immediately he was having an issue--the leg was buckling a bit--looked like from hip maybe. Nothing visible wrong with the leg. So after ALL that--taking so long to get him ready--I had to get him all unsaddled again and be done. I was so disappointed b/c he was having such a good, willing day--the best I'd ever had with him. But I consoled myself that he'll be good again--he's probably finally getting used to me and I'm getting stronger riding muscles and getting to know him as well and this is probably not an isolated incident---his willingness.  

I texted the owner and she didn't seem overly concerned. He is a 20 year old horse and it's been below zero many nights and some days in a row. So we think/hope it's just a minor pain issue that will resolve quickly in the warmer weather. 
So I walked him around the property a little on a lead line, just so we could both get some more exercise. We took some ground pictures, I gave him his grain and that was it. There's something about this horse, even though he's a bit of a brat sometimes on the ground and he's been a brat in the saddle for me, making me work for every stride, I really like him. I feel a growing affection for him. He's sweet and inquisitive. Walking him around the small property he had his head up, looking around, very content and happy to be out and seeing new scenery. There's just something endearing about him, even though he can be squirrel y. He's not headstrong, or a bully, he's a bid dumb jock who doesn't mean any harm, he just gets excited.


----------



## whisperbaby22

This sounds like just normal horse stuff. Most likely the lameness will pass, this bitter cold is just too much. 

The important thing is that you like the horse. A horseman can put up with a lot of stuff if you really feel a connection to the horse.


----------



## carshon

I hate to point this stuff out but his fronts are really long! Could be farrier delays because of the winter. Could be that as an arab show horse they leave them long to get more leg action - but if his backs are long too could cause tripping.

he is a cute horse though


----------



## whisperbaby22

I went back and looked, at the angle I could see the fronts, that may just be that they look long.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I hate to point this stuff out but his fronts are really long! Could be farrier delays because of the winter. Could be that as an arab show horse they leave them long to get more leg action - but if his backs are long too could cause tripping.
> 
> he is a cute horse though


In person I don't think his feet look too long. I know the owner mentioned a few weeks ago that she was going to get his feet done more often now that he was being ridden regularly again. He doesn't show anymore and was barely getting ridden until I started leasing. I'm not sure with Winter if the farrier's been out. I'll check the next time I'm there, but I think this was more of a leg issue than a foot issue. The owner is very attentive and takes excellent care of the horses from what I can tell so far. Strider doesn't even have any creaking or popping joints, he's in great flesh and has a beautiful coat. She said he's always been very sound--but he is getting older and it is Winter and he's a horse.


----------



## Animalia

Riding once a week only is a bit of a pain. Horses are just what they are. They are huge, but delicate creatures. They go lame for various reasons, they colic with temperature changes, etc. So two weeks ago Strider was a bit lame on a rear leg/hip. He recovered well, but it did take 3-4 days for a full recovery. So I rode this past week and I got 20 or 30 minutes in--so I didn't feel too cheated, but he was having tummy issues this time. While saddling him, he pooped, but then lifted his tail like he was passing gas--and left it there for about 5 minutes. He finally put it down and acted normal. So I got on and he was very good for me again--he's picking up the trot almost right away now and the canter too--although that still sometimes requires two tries to really take off. So I always walk him for a few minutes, then trot for a few minutes before cantering--and then I alternate between all three after that until winding down with a couple minutes of trotting and then walking to cool out. While cantering, I happened to see his tail out of my better eye and I could just barely tell it was lifted again. I slowed him and he pooped, but kept the tail lifted for a couple minutes again and now he was not wanting to stay at a trot or canter and giving a little groan here and there. He tends to be a lazy horse, so I wasn't sure. We trotted a cantered a bit more and he was pretty willing, until he wasn't all of a sudden--he would just really act labored. I had asked his owner who was out doing chores to watch him for a minute and she thought he was ok. But then he got a little worse, so I decided to be done. She then told me that he had colic twice last year due to temp changes. And it had suddenly warmed up here about 20 degrees from one day to the next. I live in Wisconsin and this is typical. So, I just walked him out, which he seemed fine with, especially because we went outside and walked around--much more interesting than the arena--even though it's around the yard. We took some Christmas pictures for my calendar book which still isn't finished. I wanted snow for the background and it's going fast all of a sudden. Still have to do Oct, Nov Jan and Feb. 

So the deal with only going once a week is that horses and have bad and good days and if my riding day is their "bad" day, I miss a whole week. Oh well, it's better than not going riding at all. 

I also think I've decided to stay with this horse through the warmer weather. I've got a lot invested in him already. Going for a second lesson in a couple weeks. Will be nice to ride in the bigger arena. Not to sound like a broken record, but I'm really looking forward to getting out on some trails with this horse. I hope the owner really comes through with the offer to trailer the horses for trail rides. She said that last Fall and there wasn't even one trip. But she seems a little more motivated now? Hope so. But then I realized, my poor husband. What is he going to do the whole time? That's a bigger time commitment than me going to ride for an hour--where he can sti in the arena if he wants and talk to me while I'm riding. He is not in good shape to be doing long trail rides. He's in physical therapy for a hip issue so he's not even been on a horse for two years now. I'll have to talk to him about it. 

Anyway, I may just go ride Missy once in a while, if the owner is cool with that. Since I can get off the property a little and even on the property there is the outdoor arena and the little cross country area to ride in. That is is Missy isn't lame, and it's not muddy b/c she tends to slip a lot. 

Ok, I'm just droning on now. LOL Here's one pic from my "photo shoot". Turns out the owner is a professional photographer on the side--so she took the bulk of the pics and I don't have them yet. I didn't ask her, she just went and grabbed her camera. She likes doing it. She dresses her horses up too for holidays.


----------



## Animalia

Heading out to ride tomorrow and will finally be trying my rope halter sidepull with Strider, instead of the bridle and bit that he hates. As I've mentioned he's a beast to bridle and once he has the bit on, he just mouths and chews it the whole time we're riding. His owner has ridden him with just a halter--and he's done fine. So I asked if I could use my bitless arrangement with him. She was happy to say yes. I hope he truly is good for me with it. I suspect he might actually be better, as I can probably be a little heavy handed or too twitchy with the reins while I'm still trying to get comfortable with everything on this horse. And I tend to tense up, which makes me hold the reins too tight--or I "balance" on the reins while trotting or cantering and then he slows because he's getting mixed signals. He's very sensitive to the slightest pressure on the bit. If he doesn't obey it, in terms of stopping or trying to take off with me, I'll get off and put the bridle on. But fingers crossed. :l)


----------



## Animalia

Ahh, horses, creatures of ever changing moods and health. And humans, the same thing! Yesterday was my day to ride and right before we left, the owner messaged me to give me a heads up that the tree cutters were going to be there so it might be a busy day. She had been waiting for them to come since November to cut down a bunch of dead trees all over the farm (Emerald Ash Bore) so when they called and gave her less than 24hrs notice, she was ****ed, but had to accept. So, we got there and it was a freaking nightmare of noise. They were cutting down trees all around the arena and dropping branches on the roof and rubbing large branches and their truck against the sides of the metal arena building--as well as just having really loud equipment, chainsaws and trucks, etc. 

I thought, well, they probably won't be here long--at least not right up against the building. We figured by the time I got on they'd be out of the area. So thank goodness Strider is a "been there done that" sort of horse and the noise wasn't too bad for him. He was pretty calm the whole time I was getting him ready. He was just a little excited, like usual, to see what was going out outside the big door. He's so curious. So, then I go to get on and the darn work crew just then started working REALLY close to the building and it sounded like the roof was going to cave in several times--and lots of creaking as smaller stuff hit and rubbed. Strider didn't like and neither did I. I'd flinch, he'd flinch and so on. No freak outs though--amazing! I walked and trotted and then all the noise died down for a bit so I thought they had moved off and were almost done. I was just revving up to get cantering and it all started up again on the other side of the building. Ugh. And it was much worse now. So we walked and did a little trotting in-between the worst of the noise. But I wouldn't canter. He wasn't freaking out, but I could not get him to stay near that side or corner with the noise and he did dance a bit a few times. So, we walked a lot--in small circles and back and forth, we stopped completely and stood there in the middle for several minutes at a time, thinking they would be done anytime. When they finally did move off a bit and I felt safer to continue, Strider was just done. I could NOT get him to canter to save my life. 

I tried for 15 minutes to get him into a canter and it ended with him running me into a stall door and smashing and injuring my knee. He was back to acting like the first couple times I rode him. The owner came in to help and I did everything she said and could only get a stride or two of canter out of him--same as I'd been doing. So she got on. My knee was killing me anyway and I had to get off. She got on and got him to canter once around the arena, but she couldn't keep him going either. He was just asleep and bored and DONE. She said that's why she stopped showing him because he got so bored with arena riding he wouldn't perform. So she told me to turn him in tight circles, back him up and do lots of transitions to really wake up his mind and get him listening better. I did a little bit of that, but not enough--so at least I know I was on the right track. 

I'm just sick of feeling like such a bad rider. The owner said she could see I was moving my inside leg a bit off of his body or back or whatever and I need to keep it still and with pressure from the second I ask for canter--as well as moving the outside leg back and off his shoulder at the same time, pushing my rein hand way forward, sitting back, heels down, but "lifting" him into the canter. I'm trying. I just turned 50. I have an autoimmune arthritis disease and fibroymalgia. I'm in physical therapy right now to get my body strong--in part to help me with my riding ability. I'm getting stronger and more in shape and it's great, but some days it's still not enough. 

So, three weeks in a row now--the horse was lame, the horse had a belly ache and now we had noise and boredom problems and a minor injury to me. As I sit here typing with ice on my knee. I'm riding again on Tuesday and hoping for a better day. Willing horse AND sound horse--and silence! LOL  

I also used my rope halter/sidepull and he did pretty good, although he did better when I just direct reined him. It's hard to tell if he was having trouble getting the neck rein cues as well with this or if he was just too distracted by the noise to pay attention. He looks good in it though! 

All in all I was in the saddle for an hour and 15 minutes and I feel it today.  Getting for my next lesson in just under two weeks. In the meantime, any suggestions anyone has about getting this horse to canter and helping me keep my heels down when I'm applying constant pressure--they keep popping up---is welcome. I wonder if my stirrups should be a little shorter. I might try that next ride and see if it feels secure. I also may just start direct reining--he listens a lot better that way. 

I'm also looking for my own dressage saddle--a used one so I can start using that on him. The owner is going to keep her eye out too. Her saddle is too small for me.


----------



## Animalia

More pics. The owner just got them to me. Here are some of my "Christmas" shots from two weeks ago. LOL


----------



## Animalia

Well, big news for me--I bought my first saddle! The first one I can call my very own. It's a dressage or all purpose English saddle. Very well used . I don't have stirrups, leathers or a cinch yet and I don't even have the saddle yet--it's getting shipped. But I am hoping I might get it this week. I am crossing fingers that it will fit my lease horse--the owner encouraged me and looked at the pictures and said it looked good, so I'm hopeful. 
I'm a little nervous (again) about getting back into an English saddle--with this horse. He has that huge leap into the canter and sometimes I still find myself holding the horn to start the canter. We are also in a very small arena doing tight turns the whole time we trot and canter--so I need to have good balance and "stick" well to the saddle. The Western saddle makes that easy. But it's also a crutch, so we'll see how I do. I have some stirrups picked out to purchase that are supposed to help older riders and others with knee problems, etc to reduce pain on knees and hips. But I want to get the saddle first and bring it to the barn before I purchase stuff for it. Hopefully the owner has stirrups I can use and she has cinches coming out of her ears--so I may just buy one from her eventually. 
I have another lesson in a couple weeks and I want to take that in the English saddle, as the instructor is an English and jumping instructor. Not sure why the owner picked her for lessons for me while I've been riding fully Western, but she likes her I guess. 
Anyway, using the bitless bridle makes neck reining a bit more difficult on Strider, so I've been direct reining anyway the last two rides. Speaking of rides, Saturday was the first full day I was there without the owner at all. She got called in to work before we got there. Strider was actually very good for me--even though I was having a bad day. He picked up the trot and canter with little effort and we had a pretty good ride. There were some wets spots in the arena and he slipped once and that got my anxiety level up even higher and he was totally picking up on that. He was a tiny bit spooky, for him. We rode out of the arena to walk outside for a bit and he saw something and spooked hard--but just an all four foot wide plant. Not so bad. He was twitchy the rest of the time so I ended up just getting off. I had ridden for about 45 minutes, so it was fine. I could have ridden a little more, but I didn't want to push it since both of us were a little nervous. All in all it was a good day. 
It's been so warm here--close to 60 and over some days. And then today I sit here typing while it snows outside. LOL Oh well, at least we are not in the part of the country that got seriously dumped on. I don't think we'll even have to shovel.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, love the Christmas photos!  Too cute! And congrats on the new saddle. Just take your time, at the walk, to get used to the English saddle. It won't take you long!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Awww, love the Christmas photos!  Too cute! And congrats on the new saddle. Just take your time, at the walk, to get used to the English saddle. It won't take you long!


Yea, thanks! I've been riding English for a year and a half and it's only the last 3 months I've been going Western again like in the old days. I am looking forward to the freedom of movement in the English saddle--being able to move my legs more--but then, they are also less secure. LOL I felt a little claustrophobic in the saddle I've been riding in, when I first stated. Now I'm used to that again. It will be god to switch back and forth to keep all part of my body and balance sharp.


----------



## Animalia

My saddle is here!! I am SO glad I got such a good deal on this and chose the cheaper of the two I was looking at. Because once I bought stirrups and leathers I was at the price of the more expensive saddle and I haven't bought a cinch or pad yet. I may wait on those, as Strider's owner has cinches and plenty of pads I can use. If I go to ride Missy again sometime, same thing--they have cinches and pads. So far I've spent $194.00. If I get my own cinch the one I've got picked out will cost $35. Since I wanted to stay under $200 I think I'm doing pretty good.  

I don't know if the stirrups and leathers will be here before my next ride so I may have to STILL be patient about trying the saddle out. Strider's owner may have stirrups I could use, but she said she'd have to dig to try and find some. 

I am so far very pleased with the saddle. It's in super shape! The previous owner was just about my body size--height and weight AND age, LOL and she said she put hundreds of miles on it on trails mostly. There is very little scuffing--just along the cantle rim. Looks like it will be pretty comfortable. Now just hoping it fits Strider well and I truly feel comfortable riding in it. 

I rode on Sunday and it was a very busy day at that little farm. Two of the three boarders were there riding and another person who is a friend or something came ot with her kids to ride another horse. Everyone was staggered for the most part though, so we weren't too much in each other's way and no one else used the arena, at least not until after I was done. And Strider had a BIG spook freak out that sort of shattered my confidence. He did one smaller one--which only last a couple sseconds and he only went a few feet. Then last he had a huge one where we ended up on the other side of the arena and he came really close to crashing headfirst into a stall door. And then he was all dancing and fidgety for a few minutes. I got him calmed down, sort of. He is very attuned to the rider and I see him putting his ears back to listen for me whenever anything strange is happening. If I talk to him, then he seems to think everything is ok. It's very nice to ride a horse like that again. So I talked to him a lot after the spook, didn't get (or at least didn't stay mad at him LOL) and I took a bunch of deap, calming breaths and he seemed ok. We rode on and then a few minutes later I felt him tense and he was just about to fly off the handle again, but I caught it before it happened. So I took him outside, thinking maybe all the noise and activity outside would be better if he could just see it and be a part of it. He is not normally a spooky horse. The owner has had him at WIdl West shows where they shoot of cannons, as well as guns. 
So we went outside and he was just skittish. He didn't want to go down the little tree-lined lane and he usually loves it over there. So I just gave up and got off and walked him around for about 10 minutes, then did some groundwork in the arena and took him off the lead rope to see if he'd follow me around and he did! He was a champ at it! He stopped with me, turned with me every time and he even walked past the open hay without stopping to eat--all with no lead rope. 

The owner then came home with her fancy new Western saddle and she worked with him a bit on the lungeline and then put the new saddle on and rode him a bit and then let me try it out. He was find for the couple minutes I was on him then. And he didn't embarrass me by refusing to trot or move out. LOL He did well.  
So then I was all worried that it was ME. I have anxiety and for the last couple days before the ride, I had this "pit of fear" in my belly. It's the physical sensation of anxiety that I get, but I wasn't particularly worried about anything specific. I've also been having worse menopause symptoms and I remembered that I had this several months ago--where this physical "ache" where I normally feel my fear just sat there and wouldn't go away for days. So putting two and two together--I realized this was hormonal. I've been "done" for 2.5 years. My last period was Christmas 2018. And yet I STILL have all these symptoms. They have been greatly reduced since I reached the full menopause mark of two years, but now I seem to be having a "flare-up". Oh joy. Am I going to be one of those post-menopausal women with symptoms the rest of my life? And I just turned 50! It's all happening so early. 
Anyway, I got all worried that I'm never going be able to trust a horse if they are cueing off of my anxieties. But I continue to work on it and since some of it is hormonal, I know it won't be happening all the time. And that "pit" feeling finally went away yesterday after I did some Shamanic work on myself. I've been neglecting my shamanic practices lately and I guess all this was a wake-up call.


----------



## Animalia

Well, interesting news. Strider's owner told me yesterday that there is a teenager who wants to show him in 4-H over the Summer. I don't know how this came about, but it's probably happening. THere is another girl that rides him once a week--I think she started out taking lessons from the owner and then recently transitioned to riding on her own. So, now he will have 3 riders, each one day per week. The owner doesn't ride him anymore, except for a few minutes here or there to check something on him. 

And in order for this other girl to train the owner is planning to board Strider at a facility in a nearby town. She is asking us if this is ok, and if it's not, it won't happen. She's being very respectful. This is a barn where she used to work and knows the owners well and she trusts them. They have a HUGE indoor arena, big enough for actual shows and an outdoor arena just as big, plus several miles of gorgeous trails (at least from the pictures). And it's 20 minutes closer to home for me. If everyone agrees he will be there starting sometime in April and through the Summer. And I will still be able to ride with the owner on the State trails--she will just pick me and Strider up at the boarding facility. All of his tack will be there too--so I'll still have access to his Western gear for trail riding and any English gear I need when I want to use my own saddle --more for arena work. They also have Western and English riding instructors I think. Oh, and Strider has lived here before--probably when the owner worked there, before she bought her farm. 

I freaked out a bit when I first got the message. This was sounding a little too close to what happened with D, the Icelandic. I felt hurt, betrayed, yada yada. But after I asked a couple questions I realized it was fine and would actually be a big upgrade! It will cost me $20 more per month, but that's not a big deal. I'll be getting a lot for that extra $20. I feel a little weird being one of 3 leasers on a horse. Is this normal? This is what precipitated the end of my lease with the Icelandic,but that was a very different situation. The owner never saw the horse. She was at a really bad boarding facility--as far as care and feeding go and the horse was lame half the time , had terrible feet problems and had behavior problems possibly/probably from ulcers. And two of the three leasers would have been total beginner riders who didn't have a clue how to take care of a horse. 

In Strider's case, he has been living on his owner's property and VERY well taken care of and well treated. He's in excellent shape and is a good boy AND all three of us are at least competent riders. This feels different and less "using" the horse. He's only going to be ridden 3 days per week and maybe one extra day on weeks there are shows, not sure about that. I honestly felt that the last horse I was riding--Missy, was starting to get overworked. The whole family rode her, they used her for lessons, when the kids had friends over they rode her, relatives rode her and then me. Maybe that was just a coincidence for last Fall and it's not the norm. I don't know. But she seemed pretty tired out by the time I stopped riding her. Whereas Strider is thriving on the exercise, has lost his "pasture belly" and has a lot more energy. 

I guess until I can ride more difficult horses, or horses that need more advanced riders, I may have to put up with being "one of many" on these popular horses. 

Fairly excited about this new move happening. I have so been wanting to stretch my legs with Strider and to have trails as well as huge arenas is a dream come true. My husband is again a little nervous about me doing trails alone, but we have the walkie talkies that work at least two miles apart and I may find someone to ride with at the new barn. And Strider is normally a really good boy, so I'm not overly worried. He loves to get out of the arena and see the world.


----------



## carshon

This sounds like an ideal situation. I am not sure if I remember how old Stryder is but 3 days a week doesn't seem too unreasonable. You may find though that the girl wanting to show him may want to ride more than once per week. Certainly that is something that can be addressed if/when it happens


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> This sounds like an ideal situation. I am not sure if I remember how old Stryder is but 3 days a week doesn't seem too unreasonable. You may find though that the girl wanting to show him may want to ride more than once per week. Certainly that is something that can be addressed if/when it happens


Yea, I thought so too, but the owner says no, just one day per week. 4-H is pretty laid back, it's youth only and Strider has years of experience in the show circuit, in both dressage and Western Pleasure so I guess he won't need a lot of training time. And the girl is already a talented rider according to the owner. Frankly, I'm just more than a little jealous. i would have KILLED to be that teenager. I was working at a large horse facility as a teenager and rode 2-3 times per week, but just trails and there was no hope of ever showing. 
NOW, I have the bug a bit--but only a little. I have visions of entering some sort of competition myself someday, but I don't know what shows they have for mature adults. Everything in WI seems to be either for youth or professional riders with their own horses.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, this sounds great. The problem a lot of horses have is that they are not ridden enough.


----------



## PoptartShop

I also agree, that it sounds like a good idea!  It'll be good for you AND the horse. I say it's a win-win!


----------



## Animalia

So, first things first, I found out that the girl who wants to show Strider is now looking at another horse before she makes a final decision. I guess there might be some issues with her current trainer working with her at boarding barn--extra costs to bring in an outside instructor. So there is only a 50% chance now that he'll go to that great place. 
in better news, I was able to ride in my new saddle on Tuesday! 
I was having a bad day and I felt really dumb a few times. And it turns out what I have is an all-purpose saddle, not a dressage saddle. So that created some issues for me. There's very little knee roll and the back is not deep and wide like a dressage saddle. My but sticks out the sides more than I'm used to and Strider's owner said I need to have more of a hunt seat in this saddle, so shorter stirrups. I felt like a jockey!! And she said once i'm used to the saddle my stirrups should go up another notch. I'm not sure I agree, after looking at some hunt seat equitation shows on youtube. Anyone have any feedback on that after seeing pics and videos? 

As for videos, I am not posting these on FB or anything b/c I'm embarrassed at how I look. But hoping I will get better. The posting trot in this saddle felt really good! And with my new flex stirrups I had no knee pain--which was awesome. I trotted a LOT that day since I was too scared to canter in that wisp of a saddle. LOL Especially in those tight little circles I have to canter in. Maybe if it dries up a bit for the next time, I can find a little bit more room to get into a canter outside. Not sure. I was also riding Strider in his English show bridle--which has a harsher bit, so he was pretty unhappy. He was well behaved, except for mounting. He normally stands still as a rock while I mount. That day he was antsy on the ground and for mounting and I almost ended up on my back in teh dirt as I fell off with the first attempt to mount with my leg just starting to swing over. There's nothing to hold on to on the saddle and I only have a typical mounting block--short, not a platform, so I was having some trouble hauling myself up and then he walked off. Ugh. Second try I got on fine. Actually I was giving myself such thrust the second time, I almost went off the other side--or at least it felt like it. i'm used to vaulting myself over that large Western saddle I normally ride in. LOL Here are some pics. I guess I still need to go put the videos on youtube and then insert a link here. Thought maybe I could directly upload them from my computer as a saved file
.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, here's the videos. Hopefully this works.  It's one direction and then the other.


----------



## Animalia

Oh, he was also not spooky at all on Tuesday, even though it was terribly windy and loud and everything was creaking. So last week must have been a fluke, and NOT just my nerves feeding into him, because I was even more nervous on this day.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, that's definitely not a dressage saddle. And some may say that it looks a tad small for you, but you seem really secure in this saddle, you look really good. I'd stick with this saddle.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, that's definitely not a dressage saddle. And some may say that it looks a tad small for you, but you seem really secure in this saddle, you look really good. I'd stick with this saddle.


Ok, thanks for the comments!  And thanks for being kind! I'm looking for something like a gel cover that will maybe make the back a little wider and help me sit a little deeper. It's an 18" which should be plenty big for me--it's just a little narrow in the back. But I didn't feel like it was actually too small for me.


----------



## carshon

a gel cover is going to make the seat smaller and not larger - Once you are more comfortable in the saddle you will sit deeper in it. I have found that the all purpose saddles seem small compared to the dressage saddles. My daughter rides exclusively english and moved from her AP saddles to a nice Collegiate dressage saddle and she said the difference is night and day. As your riding progresses your tack will upgrade as well - we all started somewhere!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> a gel cover is going to make the seat smaller and not larger - Once you are more comfortable in the saddle you will sit deeper in it. I have found that the all purpose saddles seem small compared to the dressage saddles. My daughter rides exclusively english and moved from her AP saddles to a nice Collegiate dressage saddle and she said the difference is night and day. As your riding progresses your tack will upgrade as well - we all started somewhere!


Ok, that makes sense. I am going to try to get used to this saddle and the seat position. I know it will make me a better rider. And the saddle did come with an "oh no!" handle, so that might help when Strider LEAPS into his canter.  I have another lesson coming up the third week of April. It's gotten moved twice. That instructor is really an English and jumping instructor so I might get some more benefit from this lesson than I got from the last one--in the Western tack.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I thought that there wasn't enough room for your knee in this saddle. But maybe that is why you look so secure in it.


----------



## Animalia

Had a (sort of) last minute Easter trail ride! The owner put the call out late yesterday to see if anyone wanted to do a trail ride today. So I took her up on it! There were only 3 of us, which was great. The normal place she goes for trail riding is closed for muddy conditions, so we went to another place--which just happened to be the very first place I ever went trail riding--when I was probably 5 years old! So it was a homecoming as well a new beginning. The trails there were almost completely dry! We rode for about an hour and a half and only did a little running, because it's a mixed use trail and there were some people out with their dogs. AND Strider's owner's horse was/is a huge ninny. Scared of her own shadow. And then the other girl was riding a horse for the first time b/c her horse came up lame this morning. And he's normally a pretty good horse, but when we took off at a canter finally (the horses were all VERY frisky and wanted to run), the owner's horse started bucking and then the other horse started bucking a little too, so that was the end of that. All Strider did was slow down into a trot after a minute--because he was out front. We had to put him in front a few times because the spooky little mare wouldn't go over bridges, or ride past benches, etc. But she DID want to be out front otherwise. LOL MARES! The only thing Strider was doing was trying to bolt whenever we started to trot a little--he would leap into his canter for a stride or two and the first couple times I held him back he tossed his head and danced around. But that was it. Nothing major. He loved being out there. It was such a change from being in the arena. In the arena I have to push for all I'm worth to get anything out of him, on the trail, I was holding him back. I like the trail better!  Fun day.


----------



## twhvlr

Sounds like a great day! Which saddle did you use?


----------



## Animalia

Definitely the Western saddle! LOL I am not comfortable in my saddle yet. I'm crying inside a little because I don't like it, but I think I need to give it some time before I decide it's not for me. I've never ridden hunt seat before and it just feels weird.


----------



## Animalia

Frustrated today. Just found out my lesson is canceled for tomorrow. I haven't ridden since Easter since we had the lesson coming up. Not only is the lesson canceled, but all riding is canceled because two of the horse's on the owner's farm are sick and might be contagious--one of her own and one boarder. Until she knows what it is, she has told everyone to not come to the farm and of course the horses can't leave the property. The vet will be out today or tomorrow. If it IS something contagious I may not be able to ride for a while. Maybe if that happens I will go back and ride Missy a couple times if she's doing ok. 
I hope all the horses at the farm are ok. Strider is 20 years old, the oldest horse there, but he's in good shape and really good health, so crossing fingers. 
And I was SO looking forward to riding tomorrow. Have only used my saddle once and I've been psyching myself up and getting all prepared. Oh well. Stuff happens. Meanwhile, my husband is making a wooden saddle stand that we can use to actually "ride" in the saddle. He needs to work on stretching his hips out to ride a real horse. This way he can control how much weight he puts down in the saddle and he can get off in a hurry (he'll start with feet on the ground) if his muscles cramp. And I'll be able to use it with my stirrups and practice things like two-point and just general seat refinement and working on keeping my heels down. I have recently realized the problem here. Everyone keeps telling me to keep my heels down. Well, I have some conformational challenges due to my disorders. My calf, achilles and gastroc muscles are all abnormally tight and short--and that seems to be why my heels keep popping up. I can barely keep my feet flat on the floor without the heels popping up a little. I've already been through physical therapy and this may just be as good as I get. I will have to "mind over matter" this issue while I'm riding to keep actively pushing the heels down.


----------



## Animalia

Bad news. Strider's farm has Strangles. So far only two horses have it. They are isolated and hopefully everyone else will be ok, but with strangles who knows? Apparently it's going around in the area. And the owner just had one of her horses to a nearby barn for some photos--just 2 days ago. The horse she brought there is not one of the sick ones. Crossing fingers. But all of this means I can't go to the farm for at least the next two months! I feel so bad for her. She has four boarders and 5 or 6 of her own horses. One of the boarders has it and all of them are now quarantined and can't be ridden or taken off the property. It's all such a mess. I've never been involved with a farm that had strangles before, been lucky up until now. 

So, I've just contacted Missy's owner to see if she's available for the nest couple of months because I cannot lost this prime riding time. And I've been going nuts just having had to go a week and a half without riding. Crossing my fingers on Missy!! And praying that Strider stays safe. 

And so the horse adventure's continue!


----------



## carshon

Strangles is a horrible disease. I hope all horses come out OK - it can take months for a horse to fully recover. Fingers crossed you get to ride Missy and spend time getting used to your new saddle.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks. Yes, Strangles is horrible. I am so grateful that so far Strider doesn't have it because I know if he gets it, not only will I worry that he won't make it, but it would also mean most likely I wouldn't be riding him all Summer. 
GOOD NEWS though, Missy is available so I will be riding her for the next couple of months. I think my new saddle will fit her, but I don't have a cinch yet and I want to buy a half-pad and regular pad so protect her back. Shopping to do today (online--LOL). 
Also, Strider's owner said the strangles came onto her farm with a new horse she got in --she called her a QT horse "I decided to bring in a QT horse" or something like that. Sounded like a rescue or something. She had her tested and it was negative and the first horse that got sick didn't show symptoms until more than 3 weeks after a clear strangles swab on the new horse. I guess she had had it in Feb, before she came to the farm. So what is QT? She said it many times, like we would all just know. So I feel stupid.


----------



## Animalia

Oh, I just realized it might have meant Quarantine, since the horse had strangles before she came. Apparently, a clear Strangles swab doesn't mean ALL the bacteria is gone. Bacteria is tricky--it hides from tests and flares up and sheds again later--at least in other illnesses.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, strangles is a real hassle. Just part of horses, though.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I rode Missy today. It was great to see her and be at that relaxed farm where I'm pretty much on my own. Problem again finding tack though. I wanted to use my saddle. I think it fits Missy, but the owner ended up being gone so I couldn't have her help me check fit. She left pads out for me and 3 girths. Well, the pads were all ancient and thin and filthy, except for two sheepskin contour pads, which were too small for my saddle. So I grabbed the one small half pad and a really old all purpose pad and put all that on. thought two of the girths were too small, so I grabbed the long one--which was SO old and so STIFF it wouldn't lay quite right, I didn't think. Well, it also took forever to get it all on--that girth was longer than I needed (more about that later) so it was really hard to get tightened. Finally, ready to get on. The whole arrangement just felt "off" and too teetery--like it was all going to topple or slide. And Missy was kind of flinching and I wasn't sure if that was due to poor fit, bunching saddle pad or what. So I got off and took her back to the barn and completely re-saddled her in the saddle i used to ride her in. I changed out the stirrups and leathers for my own and used one of the contour sheepskin pads. Then I got the cinch I usually used and I realized it wouldn't have been too short--I was just flustered. Took a while to get my leathers on--they are brand new and stiff and my hands were already tired by this time. FINALLY got everything on and got back on. As I said, it all fit better and felt more secure, but I realized my butt is just a little too big for that saddle. I didn't realize it before when I was riding Missy--I just thought it fit snug. It's not uncomfortable, but I do find myself having to shift here and there to stay centered. 
My stirrups were also too long, but after adjusting them three times, by the time I realized I really needed them shorter, my husband was gone back to the car and I just did not want to get off again. So I dealt with it. Again, I wouldn't have realized this a few months ago. Now I see that I really can't keep my heel down and put my weight into my heel, AND keep the side of my leg on the horse(instead of the back) with them this long. So off we went. It took only a few minutes to re-adjust to Missy's gait again. Strider has SUCH a beautiful trot and canter (when you can get him going), so smooth. Missy is more just your average quarter horse type, nothing special, but just fine. 
Now for HER condition. She is out of shape from the Winter. But she's also raring to go. So I finally let her run fter about 10-15 minutes of warm-up and she did fine, but as soon as we slowed, she was blowing and wheezing a bit. She had been coughing intermittently the whole ride. She normally only does this the first minute or two of a ride. So we walked a bit, we trotted a bit and then we cantered again. We were doing 20-30 seconds of canter on a straightaway in their cross-country track. There's room to go a little further, but it gets a little mushy father down the track, so I didn't let her. As it was, she tripped at one point and it felt like she almost went down on her knee. I didn't run her again after that. And she was pretty tired anyway by this point. That coughing was a bit concerning and felt horrible, like she was going to heave me off. And she kept walking and trotting with a very droopy head. At first I thought she wanted to graze, but she kept doing it in the arena to. Just really low headset, I had to keep pulling her up. And from the pics, it looks like her back is hollowed out a bit. Anyone notice or is it just me? I know there's some stuff I can do as a rider to get her to NOT do that, but I don't know how. I'm going to look it up. 
I told the owner about the coughing and she didn't seem overly concerned. Maybe Missy is just really out of shape. They don't ride all Winter and it sounds like no one has been riding Missy except some very little girls for lessons once a week. 
I'll see how she is next week. And the owner promised to be home to help me with my saddle. I should have both of my new pads in--the sheepskin half-pad I ordered and the regular all purpose pad.
All in all, I had a good ride and enjoyed the day. Oh, and wonders never cease--I discovered the saddle I'm used to riding her in IS an all-purpose saddle like mine. I had though it was a dressage saddle. So, I should be fine in mine. I think I felt weird on Strider the first time I used it because I had been going Western for three months prior AND the owner insisted I ride with traditional shorter hunt seat stirrups--and I felt "perched" and not secure. I will find a happy medium with the stirrups and gradually get them shorter, once I'm more comfortable. 

































I am feeling veryblessed to have access to two good horses. I hope they both stay good.


----------



## carshon

Missy should not cough like that - ever. Even when you first get on to ride. I know she is not your horse and is older if I remember. She may have seasonal allergies or even the start of heaves. Do not try to hold her head up or impede her coughing in any way. She is not doing it to get out of work she is doing it because she feels out of breath.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> Missy should not cough like that - ever. Even when you first get on to ride. I know she is not your horse and is older if I remember. She may have seasonal allergies or even the start of heaves. Do not try to hold her head up or impede her coughing in any way. She is not doing it to get out of work she is doing it because she feels out of breath.


I'll check with the owner. I wasn't holding her head up while she was coughing, she wasn't coughing constantly, just consistently throughout the ride--every 10 minutes or so. I am hoping it's not heaves. When I first started riding her, the owner said she always makes one or two coughs in the arena when you start trotting, and then she's done. And she has done that most of the time. I thought it was just from dust. Dang, now I'm gonna be worried. I'll see how she is next time. The owner will be home next time, so I can go get her if Missy is still doing it. 
Thanks


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no about the Strangles.  Hope everyone will be OK. I hope Missy's cough goes away too. If it continues I wouldn't ride until she's better. It could just be from the dust, but just keep a watch on it is all & let the owner know (which you are doing anyway). You guys look good though!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Oh no about the Strangles.  Hope everyone will be OK. I hope Missy's cough goes away too. If it continues I wouldn't ride until she's better. It could just be from the dust, but just keep a watch on it is all & let the owner know (which you are doing anyway). You guys look good though!


Thanks! Yea, it's all a bit of a hassle. We'll drive an hour to get there and I'll get her all tacked up and then if she's coughing I have to be done and go home. Ugh. I can try to ask the owner ahead of time, but she's not always real communicative long distance. And I don't know if anyone else is riding Missy to know if she's coughing.


----------



## Animalia

Good news!! Had a good ride on Missy--in my own saddle and my own pads! Missy did her usual one or two minor coughs when we got into the arena--before I even got on her. Then, she coughed once after cantering about 20 minutes later and that was it--it was a minor cough. The owner said she seems to have allergies and it's been very dry and dusty out there. I watched her very carefully. She was not "heaving" to get air, nostrils not flaring, etc. And she didn't get quite as sweaty this time either and I rode for a full hour--w/t/c in the arena and the little trails around the field. She also didn't slip or trip this time. I could not get her to wake up the first half hour. She would barely get into a canter with a lot of urging and then wouldn't hold it. But there was a woman letting her horse graze on the side of the arena (there's no fence). She was helping me make sure the saddle fit and that Missy was looking ok when I started riding. Well, when she left, all of a sudden Missy perked up and was very willing to move out again. I realized the horse that woman had out there was the same horse that I had seen when I went out to get Missy--it chased her away from the hay. She tends to be the bottom of the herd and some of the horses pick on her. So I figured that's why she was reluctant to "work" when going past that horse--and why she wouldn't stay along the edge on that side. 
So, I cantered my new saddle! It will be ok. With the good half pad I bought (Excelle Wither relief) the ride was very comfortable and I think it was for Missy as well--lot of cushion on her back. It felt weird at first, having so little contact with the horse, but then I got used to it. And I shortened my stirrups two notches and it was better. I don't want to go any shorter--even if it is proper hunt seat. I guess whenever I have another lesson with Strider, if the instructor wants me to try them shorter I will do it then. But I'll have had a couple months to get used to the saddle by then too. 

In other news, I am worried that my jeans rubbed my saddle. When I got off, I noticed it was all white from rub marks, and I didn't think it looked like that before. I rode in the same jeans in all the other English saddles I've ridden in and never noticed this to be a problem. If this is the case, that my jeans are making rub marks, will it damage the saddle, or just look look scuffed? I really don't want to have to invest in riding breeches on top of everything else. 
Here's the new gear. We realized the shirt I was wearing looked like jockey silks, so we had some fun.


----------



## Animalia

Sigh, not a good ride today. Had to skip last week due to illness. I was so bummed. We actually had to turn the car around partway there b/c I was getting so sick. Long story. Anyway, So today was the day. It rained all Monday night and then was very cloudy and humid all day yesterday. Today was gorgeous, but their riding area was still slick and soft in spots. So I was being careful. And of course, Missy was not feeling well today. She was quite stiff. I have started to notice she isn't that flexible in general, compared to Strider or even other horses I've ridden. But today was stiffer than normal. She also had a lot of gas--I mean a lot. And then after cantering for not quite one circle around the arena (more on that in a minute) she slowed on her own and came to a total stop and coughed and coughed so hard for a few seconds I thought she might collapse under me! But then she got done and all was fine. ?? The arena was not dusty, since we had all that rain, so maybe it's allergies? Or she is starting to get heaves--although she has no other symptoms at the moment. 

So, as far as her stiffness--I realized she cannot bend. For instance at the canter, she can't really make the corner or stay along the edge well--she moves her whole body to turn, like a person who had their neck vertebrae fused. I don't know if this is new or a worsening or how she has always been. I didn't do much arena work with her before or "drills". Her trot was all over the place too--she just couldn't hold a steady pace at all. She kept wanting to go faster and faster, so I was trying to hold her back to a nice jog and it was choppy as heck, so I could never settle into my posting well. 
The weird thing was, she had a lot of energy. She kept wanting to trot instead of walk and would constantly accelerate (or try to). But then when it came to cantering, she seemed to want to, but then would slow pretty quickly. She was having one od those days when she just wanted to fast trot the whole time--very uncomfortable! LOL We never did make it one full circuit around the arena at a canter, and it's s small arena. She trotted around the corners and then picked up the canter again when she got straightened out. Then, riding around in the small field area, the ground was still damp and soft in spots and a little slick in others. We only walked and then trotted a tiny bit in areas I thought were better. Well, at a trot, she tripped so bad I was almost up on her neck and then she did it again right away, like a double trip--she caught herself and then immediately buckled again on the front leg. I WAS up on her neck then! But I got my balance back quickly and all was fine, except now my heart was pounding. Missy wasn't lame, thank goodness, but that was a big scare. Even with my blind eyes, I could kind of see the deep hoofprint where I think she sunk in and tripped. 

So I cam home pretty bummed. I have two lease horses and both have issues. Strider is a much better horse overall, in much better shape. His owner has done a fantastic job of maintaining his flexibility and muscle. I detect no hint of arthritis in him when I'm riding. At 20, I think he has some, but nothing that stops him or slows him. But unless the owner loads him into a trailer--there is no place to really ride him. And even with Missy, there isn't much place to ride--it gets boring fast. I can ride on the road, but my husband really doesn't want me going out alone. And with Missy's tendency to trip and slip, I tend to agree with him now. I have to ride a mile on a very busy highway shoulder to get to the quiet country road--and then a mile back on that busy road to get home. 

I am going to talk to Strider's owner to see if she has an idea how often she'll go trail riding this season. There is another girl that rides him one day a week and I'm thinking, maybe in Winter of asking if she would be willing to pay half the board on Strider to put him at that awesome boarding facility for maybe 3 months--just need to determine which 3 months. LOL I think it would be $150/month each if we shared it and I could do that for a short time. That would give me HUGE arenas to ride in and trails that I could maybe even ride in Winter. I like Missy's family a lot, they are interesting people and very friendly. I also like Strider's owner a lot. 

I feel like such an ingrate for even feeling bummed about any of this! I am SO grateful to have horses to ride! Two years ago I was still pining for horses, as I had been for 15 years or more. Now I have horses and I'm still wanting more!  A decent place to ride a fit horse who isn't too spooky or gnarly. I'm so close.


----------



## knightrider

So sorry that things are not ideal. I wish you had your very own horse that didn't have issues . . . well, they all have issues, but I wish your horse had issues that you didn't mind much.


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> So sorry that things are not ideal. I wish you had your very own horse that didn't have issues . . . well, they all have issues, but I wish your horse had issues that you didn't mind much.


Thanks! Maybe someday, if we can afford it! I know they all have issues, which is why I'm less into owning now than I was two years ago! LOL


----------



## carshon

I wonder if Missy is mildly laminitic - to be honest the stiffness is worrisome and her owners are not real up on her upkeep


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I wonder if Missy is mildly laminitic - to be honest the stiffness is worrisome and her owners are not real up on her upkeep


Isn't laminitis a foot thing? They have a lot of horses and their farm is a mess. They bought it on foreclosure 3 years ago or so and it's still a garbage dump. I'm giving them some leeway because the wife is very sick and she's the horse person. And one of their kids is sick too i think--they are taking her to the hospital for appts almost every week or more. They have way too many animals--7 indoor cats, several barn cats, geese, ducks, chickens, rabbits, 5 dogs or so and etc. And they are not into "real good care" for the animals. I don't quite get them. But yea, the horses, especially the older ones like Missy, are not getting premium care. And now the husband is talking about training Missy to drive a two wheeled cart and eventually a four wheeled wagon they can use on the road. I wish they would give that poor old girl a rest. I hope the driving doesn't happen. But I will hopefully be done riding her again in June and it won't be my problem anymore. I just do feel bad for her. Sometimes she's fine, and sometimes she's SO not.


----------



## Animalia

Rode Missy on Wednesday and she was a lot better. I massaged her with my little spiky roller ball thingy and she really liked that. She seems to have some actual muscle knots I could feel, in her neck. I stretched her a little too. Made her stretch her neck back towards her shoulder to take treats. She just really can't do it very well, I didn't push her at all. Just a gentle stretch. And I tried to stretch out her front legs. She was a little reluctant so I was slow and gentle. 

We had a pretty good ride. She only coughed a little at the beginning. I'm noticing she tends to cough on the side of the arena that next to the road. It's a busy country highway--lots of dust getting kicked up by passing cars. 

I also figured out at least one thing that makes her trip. She's a little barn sour, more so than last year. So she always wants to head back to the barn and she picks up speed whenever we are at all pointed in the direction of the barn. And then I correct her. This got worse the longer I rode. And she tripped more. She was being a bit of a sassy pants about it--especially starting about 30 minutes into the ride. She wanted to be done and we fought a little--and then she wasn't paying attention to where she was stepping--she was trying to trot and canter and head towards the barn all at the same time, and she kept tripping. The footing in that "cross country" area isn't the greatest, but it's not THAT bad. She's just clutzy when someone is riding her because she's in her own world. 

I do think some of the clutziness is due to some arthritis, but not sure how much. We did manage to do some cantering and even a little galloping. In all, I rode for about 50 minutes and we cantered or galloped probably about 3 minutes total during that whole time--spread throughout the ride. I gave her a long warm-up. 10 minutes of just walking--in the arena first and then around the cross country area. Then back to the arena for a little trotting--trot once around, then walk once around. Did that several times. Then out to the cross country area--walked the whole thing once again, then trotted through some areas and about 20 minutes in we did our first short canter. 
She was raring to go, but only for a little bit. She's just not well conditioned yet. I gave her a decent cool down period and she was still sweaty when I took the saddle off. Not lathered or anything, just damp. The temp was about 56 and low humidity. I've ridden her much harder, for longer last Fall, with temps similar and she was barely sweaty at all. Not sure how often anyone else is riding her lately. 
All in all, it was a good ride. She only had one scary trip that threw me forward a bit, and that was towards the end during a little fit of Sass when she wanted to go back to the barn. 

Looking very forward to getting out on the trails with Strider. He never got the Strangles once quarantine is lifted, he'll be ready to ride. Of course, he won't have been ridden for two months, so he'll be out of shape again! LOL We had just gotten his hay belly burned off and gotten that lazy edge off, now it will be an uphill climb again. But he loves going out on the trail, so that will help his "pep" since we'll be doing a lot of that this Summer (hopefully).


----------



## Animalia

Had a pretty good ride on Missy the other day. Very little tripping--just small minor ones--mainly when she wasn't paying attention b/c she wanted to go back to the barn and was fighting me a bit. We even did some full-out galloping. She has a weird gait though--at the gallop anyway. She kind of goes a little sideways--body not totally straight ahead. She's done this ever since I've been riding her. It's a little hard to ride that way, so I usually slow her to a canter pretty quickly. 
She also didn't cough. Maybe one or two tiny little coughs after a run, but that was it--barely anything. She was feeling pretty good apparently. I have been massaging her before riding and giving her a long warm up at the walk. Maybe it's helping? Or it's just coincidence or other stuff that is happening when I'm not there. LOL 
I also got to show off my new shirt that matches my saddle pad. Both are too dark though. I will use them, but I am going to get a 24" pad, I think in purple. Then I'll have to get a shirt to match that. LOL 
I think next week will be last ride on Missy. Strider's owner said I could come back and ride him, but only outside--not in the arena/barn b/c the two strangles horses are still quarantined in there. They are over the illness and full quarantine will be lifted in about 3 weeks. Then another month after that the two horses will be scoped to be sure they are totally clear--before going back out with the other horses. They've been locked in small stalls--with boards covering all the openings, for over a month already. The poor things. 
I am anxious to ride Strider again. I really do like him. But also a little nervous. He's a bit cantankerous to get into a canter and that big leap has me worried in my new saddle. But I'll have to try it sometime. There is not much room to ride outside. I don't even know if I will be able to canter him at all in the area we have to ride. Possibly--but only a for a few strides. But come mid-June, we should be able to hit the trails again! Hopefully my weekly ride will be a two hour trail ride after that! 
I am considering seeing if the other leaser would be willing to go in with me to board him at that nice stable with the gigantic indoor and outdoor arenas, for the Winter. I would be looking at doing 3 months. Need to see exactly how much that would be and if we could afford that for a short time. 

I'm starting to get a little sad over leaving Missy again. I like the family and the setup there, most of the time. But Missy is really inconsistent in her soundness and fitness and there is no opportunity to go on trails with her, or take lessons with her or ride in the Winter. So she's really better left as a "fill-in" when needed and available. I will miss her calm demeanor though. She just falls asleep in the cross ties. I don't even really have to tie her! Strider is a bit of a loony on the ground. He's a total moving target for grooming and tacking, so annoying. And he is not as bombproof as Missy--so I need to watch myself a little more--it's either some spookiness or some sassiness--he'll just take off sometimes and zig zag while doing it. Not often and hopefully less the more I ride him. Of course, now I'm going to have to deal with him being lazy for me again possibly, the first couple of rides.  Here's pics of my matching shirt and pad and our beautiful Spring!


----------



## Animalia

Got to ride Strider yesterday! Turns out the owner has a little tiny trail around the back of the property. It's only about 10 minutes long at a walk, but then you can turn around go back for another 10 minutes. And then still ride around the main yard and side grass driveway, etc. It's enough and much better than the little arena. Not sure about space for cantering though. We didn't do any, but it was pretty muddy in some areas, due to a creek/marsh back there, and then some overhaning trees you have to duck real low to get through. And she was on a gaited horse, so not doing cantering with him I don't think. 
Anyway, Strider hadn't been ridden by anyone for almost 2 months and he did great! And he was so calm for being groomed and saddled! I couldn't believe he was the same horse. In fact, when we got there, she had already gotten him out and tied him and when I walked up, I didn't realize it was him. LOL His legs were all muddy up past his fetlocks--hiding his white sock and with the fly mask, I couldn't immediately see his blaze. And he was standing so quietly I thought tt was other bay arabian on the farm and I thought she might intend me to ride him for some reason. Well, it was Strider. Just sleeked down in his Summer coat and not having his Winter anciousness or Spring fever apparently. I hope it lasts! 

First I lunched him for a couple minutes to get his head in the game and he did really well. I decided to ride Western since I wasn't sure how he'd be and we were going onto a rough "trail" area and I wanted a more secure saddle. Well, he did great. He trotted when I wanted him to, steered like a dream, etc. That is, until the owner had to go. She only rode with us for about 25 minutes. When she got done, I tried to go out and do that trail again and about halfway, Strider just refused. It was right in front of the muddy area, but also by the other horses on the other side of the fence. He balked, backed up, side-stepped, tossed his head a bit. Nothing major, but he can on rare occasions blow up a bit in a tantrum, and I didn't want to push him too hard. After a couple circles in what litle room we had, I decided to turn back. I didn't want to end up backing into an electric fence, or having him slip in that deep mud in that area, or step on one of the tree sapling stumps just off the trail, b/c he was having a tantrum and not paying attention. I got scared to risk it so I went back. One the way back to the front of the farm, a couple birds flew out of the bushes right next to and in front of us and he never flinched. So that was great. We were able to ride around the front of the property just fine, no balking. And we did some work in the new outlines of what wil be the outdoor arena soon. He was pretty willing to pick up a trot and keep it, so I was happy to see that. Funny thing is, as soon as we went into the round pen, he went totally flat and refused to trot and was walking in a slow mopey walk. As soon as you get him inside "walls" he just gets instantly bored and won't work. I hope the outoodr arena doesn't have a fence! LOL 

I am feeling bad for being scared and not willing to push him, but am trying to give myself a break. It was my first time on him in a couple months and I wanted a good experience. And I know it's not unusually at all for horses to not want to go out alone into trail areas. I did feel pretty sure in my seat and my strength is better. I got that very heavy Western saddle up on his back with little effort and was able to hold it up long enough to position it before I lowered it into place. I will keep working my arms with the stretchy bands! 

Next all the horses get swabbed and if all are clear of Strangles the quarantine will be lifted! The two horses that were infected will still have to stay sequestered another month or more until they get scoped, but everyone else will be able to leave the property again--so trail rides resume! Strider is such a good poser!


----------



## Animalia

Well, just got a little bad news. Strider's farm has a "re-outbreak" of strangles. One of the two infected horses, who has been clear of abscesses for 5 weeks and doing fine, just got some more. They were due to swab in two days and if the results were clear, lift the quarantine for the farm--while just the two who had been sick stayed isolated for another month or two until scoped. Now, the whole farm is on lockdown for another 4 weeks. No trail rides or lessons, etc. I can keep riding Strider on the property, thank goodness there is a little bit more area to ride in this Summer. What a bummer though. I hope we get a nice long Fall of good weather, to make up for not being able to go out most of Spring and half the Summer.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I made lemonade yesterday after I was handed another lemon. Strider and 3 of his friends got out of their pen--for several hours maybe. When found Strider and maybe one other horse had just finished off a 50lb bag of grain and the other two were cavorting around and in the barn--where the strangles horses are isolated. Sooooo, i couldn't ride him yesterday because they are watching him for colic obviously--and he's probably not feeling good, even if he doesn't colic. And, all four of those horses are now isolated in the dry lot, far away from the rest of the herd--possibly until the end of quarantine--another week or two. 

But, I called Missy's owner and they were fine with me coming out to ride her. I haven't used my saddle on Strider, or even had it at that farm and I had to use grooming tools from Missy's barn, instead of my own and I wore my old riding boots which I've never used on Strider's farm. 

Missy, as usual, was very stiff and slow when we started. I walked her for about 10-15 minutes, in the arena and then around the rough trails. Then started doing short intervals of trotting, in the arena and then around the little trails. After about 20=25 minutes, we did a couple very short intervals of cantering--after which she coughed. Then more walking, then more trotting and finally a couple more normal intervals of cantering. She tripped once pretty badly--I think she stepped in a hole or low area--but that wasn't an area we canter in, so it wasn't a disaster. But finally, she was fully warmed up and for about 20 minutes I had a great ride! We cantered and galloped a bit and did some nice trotting in the arena--at an even pace--which is hard for her when she's stiff--it's hard to post because she's always speeding up or slowing down and being real choppy. After being warmed up, she was trotting beautifully yesterday! I was feeling pretty confident and strong in the saddle too. My husband even saw me cantering and galloping around and he said I looked really good, like I knew what I was doing and like an expert. LOL 

Now, if only I could get Missy's complete lack of spookiness into Strider, and room on the property to canter him. I keep asking myself, am I just happier with Missy? And the answer is always no. The stiffness, arthritis and coughing really bother me. Also, the place to ride is very repetitive and boring and SO hilly. There is one side of the area that is not slanted down or tilted down. The whole thing is on a hillside and Missy does NOT like going downhill, so I'm always trying to "switchback"/zig zag her down the hills, but I feel like it's hurting her. So that leaves us less freedom to ride in there. Also, the ground is rough and uneven and she is so clumsy. She's a good backup ride once in a while, but I really see more opportunity with Strider. And I like him a lot--and he has an absolute gorgeous gait at the trot and canter.


----------



## Animalia

Back to basics! I rode Strider yesterday--with hardly anywhere to ride. The "trail" around the property is now closed because the four horses that broke out last week and got into the barn, with the strangles horses, are now quarantined away from the rest of the herd--in a dry lot that you had to walk through to do the trail. So, it was just riding around the yard. 

And there's a lot of gravel and a LOT of obstacles right now--metal poles sticking out of the ground, machinery laying in the grass, hoses everywhere, cars, etc. And since the farrier hasn't been out since early April or maybe even March--Strider's feet are very long and he's tripping and slipping like crazy. But there's nothing we can do about it until quarantine is lifted. I don't understand why the vet can come out and work directly on the sick horses, in their stalls, and then sanitize themselves and their equipment well enough to go to another barn later. But the farrier can't? Or won't? I mean, feet are critically important to horse health and soundness, I'm just flabbergasted that the farrier won't come out and even work on horses that never got sick and are far away from the barn--and then sanitize stuff, which they probably have to do anyway. It's just sad for the horses--and the riders! LOL 

Anyway, since Strider sat for 2 weeks again without being ridden, he was a bit of a nightmare yesterday. He's only been ridden twice since early April--both times by me. And now he's getting thin because of being separated from the herd. The other 3 horses he's now housed with are all the fattest fatties of the herd--so the owner is having trouble keeping weight on Strider, while not getting the other ones obese or foundering. I'm not sure why she didn't have me give him grain before I put him away. I will ask about that. Maybe she thought I wouldn't want to stand or sit there while he ate--he's a very slow eater and we can't be in the barn, so it would have to be on a lead rope. But I'm fine with it. 

Anyway, he was just very balky and spooky. I was getting him ready, and my husband went o an area behind us--about 30 feet away--and there was a trailer between us, so Strider couldn't even see him. But maybe he saw him for a second. Anyway, my husband lay down in the grass to do his physical therapy exercises. Strider just FREAKED! I had just set the saddle on him--and he started dancing all over, rolling his eyes in terror. I had to untie him quickly because he was about to tear himself off anyway. I had to yell to my husband to get up and come over. As soon as he was standing and came over to say "hi" Strider calmed down. But again, it set the tone for our ride. Ugh. 

Then, we were going "ok" for a few minutes and he saw my husband again. He had moved WAY off to a far corner of the farm, next to the back corner of the barn--no where near where we ride and out of sight most of the time. But we stopped to talk to the owner at the end of the driveway and all of a sudden, from a football field's distance away, and around the house--Strider spotted Mark. Geez! The owner was right there too. We walked him down the driveway, and when it was obvious it was Mark that was setting him off--and the owner said he had that look of "terror" in his eyes, she said we should bring him over and show him there was nothing to be afraid of. I agreed, but I said "you ride him over there" and I got off. LOL He was a handful even for her, but she is VERY good and didn't have a problem. Then she rode him around a bit and agreed with me that he was really full of energy. He woulnd't trot, but would always start to canter--and there is no room for cantering. 
So, after we got him semi-calmed down around the human in the grass, LOL, we took him into the round pen and ran him silly. He was brucking and galloping--he needed to let off some steam. Then, i rode him again, and he was all balky and acting like he was sore. Geez. If it's not one thing it's another. I felt like a bit of an idiot, because the owner told me I was being too wimpy with him in the pen. And she took off after him and YELLED and smaked him with the whip to get him moving. Ok, I can do that. I am NOT a wimpy person. But I guess with horses--someone ele's horses--when they are watching, I get self-conscious. I'll be better next time. She left the pen and I was able to keep him going and reverse him and stuff. But, boy, always learning! And I thought I was so good at groundwork. I need a refresher course. 

I will point out that this horse has been around gunfire, cannon fire, huge crowds of people, kids and dogs and waving flags, you name it. But his life has been a little topsy turvy the last couple months, so I guess he's just having a bad time of it. I will now be working him in the round pen before I ride for the next few weeks. I never had to do that before, because he was so lazy, if I worked him on the ground, he had nothing left to give me in the saddle. LOL 
HORSES! Can't live with em', can't live without em'. Suddenly the shirt I got for Christmas that says "Into the Barn I go, to lose my mind and find my soul" makes perfect sense.


----------



## Animalia

Finally back in the saddle today after two weeks off again! One thing I'll say about going so long is that I REALLY enjoy my horsey time! And good news--Quarantine is expected to be lifted officially on Wednesday the 14tj--just under a week. ALL of the horses have tested negative, including the two who were sick. They are getting another test next week and if those are also negative, then we are FREE!! 
Strider (and others) are getting their feet done next Thursday and on Friday morning we go on a trail ride!! First one since Easter Sunday and second one of the year. Sheesh! And I just found out September is going to be not a lot of riding either--I'll be gone one week and then Strider's owner is taking him on vacation the following week. After daily riding in a huge State park in the mountains, not sure if he'll need a rest too. 

So, anyway, rode around the yard again today. Worked him in the round pen first and he did great and did a great join-up at the end. Had a pretty good ride, he was trotting beautifully in the couple small areas we can trot. And then he started balking badly at this one area--but only from one direction. When we came around to it from the other direction, no problem. He was backing up and side stepping and tossing his head and stamping his feet. Sheesh. I think he wanted to go back to the trailer and be done. In that direction we were headed towards the trailer/tack area, come from the other way it's more off to the side and quickly behind us. Little snot. But I got him to go eventually, every time. Lots of circling. I have found that pushing/squeezing a horse forward when they are insistently backing up just doesn't work and can cause a worse blow up. So I'm a circler and it usually works--even if I have to do it a few times. 

Looking forward to our trail ride next week! Crossing fingers that all the test come back negative.


----------



## Animalia

Phew--been a while since I posted here! The trail ride never happened last Friday. One of the two strangles horses still had a positive test. Which actually means TWO more weeks of quarantine. I didn't realize they needed two negative tests in a row--1 week apart--in order to lift QT. _sigh_. So there we all sit, watching the Summer pass us by with no trail rides. Us and the horses. The horses are all so fed up and bored they are starting to get on each other's cases and are having to be separated in some cases--into the one small area that is not strangles contaminated--which is the new outdoor arena that just got mostly built. The poles and tapes are up, but not the floor--just the regular terrain that was already there. 

So, anyway, I finally got to ride yesterday. Geez. I'm going almost two weeks between rides lately, it's driving me nuts. LOL I did get to ride the little trail on the back of the property--back and forth a couple of times, plus around the usual area around the farm. Strider's feet are getting pretty bad so REALLY hoping the strangles is over soon so the farrier can come out. He was tripping really badly inside the arena--like buckling knees and stuff and I was just not comfortable. The ground is not even in there and there are a few rocks one side, a circular sand area in the middle where the round pen was and then grass/dirt everywhere else--rough ground. So that just wasn't working. He trotted fine everywhere else. I was really hoping to canter on this ride as I haven't been able to canter him since I started riding him again the end of May. But no deal. Even just lunging him in there before riding, he fell once--went down on his knee when trying to canter. 
It was ok though. Better safe than sorry. And he did balk for me a few times--at the normal spot in the yard and then again at the back corner of the trail. Backing up and tossing his head and just refusing. But I circled him one way and the other, kicked and squeezed and tapped him a bit with the reins and finally got him going every time. Only took a couple minutes each time. And then I went through all the areas one last time and he went without a fight! I was not going to stop until we got a smooth pass on those areas. So I was very happy. He's a good boy and a lot of fun to ride, and these little sassy moments are helping me cement my relationship with him (I hope), so that we have fewer problems in the future. And at least I'm building my confidence that I can trust him not to do something stupid or dangerous when I push him. Trust goes both ways. 
So all in all I had a good ride. Rode for an hour--even thought it was beastly hot and humid yesterday. After chasing him around the arena for lunching I had to take a 15 minute break in the shade and drink electrolytes because my heart was just pounding and I thought I might pass out. I was pretty weak feeling after--in the muscles, but made it through ok. 
Talked to the owner about boarding Strider for 2=3 months of the Winter so I could have nice big indoor arena to work in. She's happy to do that--but I need to see if the other girl who was coming out to lease Strider one day a week is coming back after Strangles is over and if she'd be willing to pay extra for those months too. We'd have to split the board and it's double what each of us are paying now. So who knows. But at least the idea is being floated out there now.


----------



## knightrider

Animalia said:


> with horses--someone ele's horses--when they are watching, I get self-conscious.


Yeah, I think we all feel that way. I certainly would!


----------



## Animalia

Got to ride yesterday--only a week since the last ride--woo hoo! LOL BIG NEWS---we are FREE of Strangles and officially out of quarantine! Unfortunately, the reason we are out of qt isn't so happy. One of the two sick horses was a boarder. The barn owner's horse had 3 negative tests in a row--over three weeks. The boarder's horses was the one who kept testing positive. But that horse's owner has been unhappy at the barn since before Strangles and it only got worse when she was forced to stay there and follow rules. The barn owner was about to get rid of her before the outbreak. Sooooo, when the barn owner was gone last weekend, the woman came and took her horse to another facility---while her horse was still testing positive. Ugh. I'm glad she's gone, because she wasn't always following safe protocols at the farm apparently and she showed up drunk several times and was basically rude and hostile and unfriendly. But I'm sorry for whatever barn she ended up at and I pray her horse is no longer contagious. So irresponsible. And we are helping clean tomorrow--disinfecting everything in the barn and tack areas, etc. 

So, anyway, even though we have been free for a week now--the barn owner has been having trouble getting the farrier out--her own and three others she's contacted. They are just too busy. So here her horses all sit not having seen a farrier since the beginning of April, and one of them--the horse who had strangles, also has navicular disease and is in some pain right now from bad feet. Strider's feet are in pretty bad shape, but not as bad as you would think. Not as bad as D the Icelandic's feet got after not being done for just two months. Anyway, she will get a farrier out this coming week one way or another. We have a trail ride planned for next Saturday now--a week from today. I think she would have liked to go sooner, but the horses need to have their feet done first. 

So today was just riding around the farm yard, couldn't even do the little trail on the back of the property b/c there were horses pastured in part of it. But that was necessary. Now that strangles is over, she can start separating horses again, as needed. And one of her horses is being a big bully. Strider and another horse have lost a lot of weight and are pretty hassled. So they are now in their own pasture together, with the horse who had been sick (all three are bottom of the herd). They are all SO content and happy together! It's a small thing to not being able to ride in that area when I see how happy they are. Hopefully they will put some weight on now. Strider was so big when I first started riding him, now I'm starting to feel like I look too big on him--he's slimmed down so much! LOL
Took some pictures yesterday! My mom got me a cowboy hat for my birthday this year--a ridiculous hot pink one with giant rhinestones. I love it! But it's not good for everyday riding--and I need to wear a helmet anyway when I ride. So I did some pictures with it yesterday to show her. And Strider's owner had a pink western blanket from his showing days, so I used that and we had some fun. It's so nice to think that I haven't done pictures for so long--given that I used to do them almost weekly with the Icelandic. I did that to supplement riding time--since she was lame so much, and a jerk so much and I was only supposed to ride her for 30 minutes per week (per the owner). NOW, I am actually RIDING on riding days, so there is usually no need to "fill time" with pictures. This was just for fun.


----------



## Animalia

FREEDOM! Had a tral ride yesterday! I was so excited. The horses don't have their feet done yet--4 months with no farrier, so we had to be a little careful--only a few minutes of trotting in an hour and 15 minute ride and about a minute or so of cantering--not all at once. We were worried about doing even that much b/c of the stumblebum feet, but we were all ok. It was just so great to get out there! The trails we went to are beautiful. It's a mix of meadows and woods. We were not able to ride the second half in the woods because of bugs--deer flies mostly that were biting the horses hears and faces through their fly masks. We turned around right after entering the woods. 

But I just felt fantastic to be out in the world on a horse again--new scenery, open trail ahead. And apparently Strider felt the same way--because during a few seoncs of a short canter--he started bucking for joy. And I didn't even realize what was happening--I thought he was sidestepping or veering and I slowed him, but it wasn't even scary. A year ago, or even 6 months ago my heart would have been pounding and I would have turned to jelly inside. When they told me he was bucking, I was pretty amazed. The owner said I rode it very well and didn't look in jeopardy--and I did feel fine. My body is really getting strong and more agile so I'm able to ride this stuff out better. So happy to be feeling good in the saddle. All the physical therapy I've been doing is working and I continue to do strength exercises, walk daily and now I've added an exercise bike daily as well. Plus horseback riding and now kayaking. I read this book a few years ago--"the Smart Women's Guide to Mid-life Horses" and thought it was ok, but seemed a little unrealistic. Now I understand why there was a full chapter about strength training and exercise and how important they are for safety and confidence in the saddle--as well as for getting the horse to respect you.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Nothin like riding to keep in shape, you look great.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks! Yea--riding AND the motivation to better in the saddle. LOL So I'm out on this ride with a 29 year old and another girl who may be 19 or so. The younger girl said she is riding a lot now, because she doesn't think she can ride as an older person, she'll be too afraid of falling off and in her mind--people don't ride horses later in life. I turned around in my saddle and laughed and looked at her and said "I turned 50 this year AND I'm mostly blind, AND I have an arthritis disease AND Fibromyalgia--and here I am--it can be done! " I'm almost as strong as I was in my teens and probably a better rider overall. I just don't have that tight, slender body anymore. LOL


----------



## Animalia

So, I'm back after missing another week of riding. Ugh. This time it was due to a 3 day power outage at home. Us and close to 300,000 people in our city and surrounding area. Only about 20,000 of us were without power that long and a few unlucky souls were without power even longer. All due to a very short, but intense severe thunderstorm! It literally lasted about 10-15 minutes, but it sent trees and limbs down all over--blocking streets and taking power out in a major way. And those 3 days were the hottest days we've had all summer--mid 90's and heat indexes of around 106 (VERY humid). So we went to a hotel. Our phone was out too--because even though it's a "landline", it's still connected to our modem, rather than plugging into the wall. We actually got really lucky though. I spent two nights in the hotel and they only charged us for one due to some issues they were having with amenities. AND we only lost about half the food in our main freezer. The big chest freezer was just fine. All the stuff in the fridge that was vulnerable we took to the hotel and crammed into the mini fridge. And we pigged out for a couple days. LOL But I also didn't sleep the first night at home because it so hot and then the bed in the hotel was so hard and I don't sleep well away from home anyway--so I was REALLY sleep deprived. But I was also very grateful that we had air conditioning, a microwave to heat up/cook food (we have an electric stove at home) and places to charge our cell phones, laptop and my portable DVD player and mp3 player so I had DVD's and audiobooks to entertain me. But there was no way to get a ride in during this disaster and it was too freaking hot anyway. 

So, back to horsey land. I've been pretty bummed, for a couple of reasons. First, I'm not getting much riding in, in general. I've only gotten to go on one short and slow trail ride since Strangles ended. The owner apparently has lots of people/friends who want to trail ride and they all need to ride Strider. Or she's just going out on a whim with one of her boarders and not asking me to join, OR she's riding Strider herself. He's finally had his feet trimmed, and now he's even more sensitive to gravel than ever--actually limping so heavily when even NEAR gravel or rocky ground that I thought he was about to go down the other day. Apparently this is one reason she has been putting shoes on him the last couple years. More on that in a minute. So, anyway, I've been feeling a lot like Cinderella--not getting to go to the Ball and not well liked. Also bummed a little b/c Strider has lost his topline and a lot of weight and now looks almost too small for me. He apparently had hooks and points on his teeth that the vet didn't diagnose on the first check the owner requested. Thank goodness his owner IS conscientious with care and she insisted on another check--under sedation and they found the problems. She thinks that is the main reason he's dropped his topline. i hope it comes back, becaue now his saddle isn't fitting properly either. 

So, back to the other day when I got back in the saddle. I had to ride on the property because the owner wasn't able to do a trail ride M, T, W and I wasn't available on Thur., if she does go then. So I rode on the property. With Strider's newly trimmed feet, I thought well, at least he'll be tripping less and maybe I can ride in the new outdoor arena (still no sand--just regular ground) and do some cantering at least, and some more trotting. Well, actually, he was WORSE. Couldn't walk on the gravel AT ALL and that's half the riding area. The arena has one section that has a few rocks in it--embedded in the dirt--just a few and not huge. But he really has problems overall with the footing in there--I can't even keep him at a consistent trot in there without him tripping so badly that he almost hits his knees. So that was a no go. And then he seemed lame when I first got on him. The owner was gone--she didn't tell me she'd be gone when I got there, so I didn't know if I should ride him. I took the saddle completely off and redid it--in case I had it moved forward a bit too much and his weight loss was making it pinch. i did this about 10 minutes into riding. Then I walked him in hand for about 10 minutes and he seemed ok. So I got back on. He was better, but still seemed a little off, but he was moving better and better the longer I rode, so I though maybe he was just stiff. But i didn't push him to do much at all except walk and a tiny bit of trotting. Then the owner came home and I told her what was up and she watched him trot and said that yes, he was a tiny bit lame on his hind leg--but noting bad. There had been an incident the day before with a horse getting out and getting into Strider's lot and chasing the horses around and possibly fighting with them--so Strider may have been doing some high speed turns, or even gotten kicked a little. She wasn't worried and told me I hadn't hurt him by riding him. She also confirmed he's been a big baby about gravel his whole life and she will be getting his shoes on soon which will help. 

Well, when we left, my husband told me he was very unhappy with the whole situation. Not only does he want to see me get better rides in, more consistently, so I will be happy and fulfilled, he is not having much luck with his hobby. This was a bit of a two-fer for us. He is a ham radio operator--had 30 years off and recently got back into it, but we live in a city where the reception is awful. Out in the country is much better. But apparently not everywhere. Strider's property is a real dead-zone apparently. So he's not getting anything out of this for himself either. So we talked about looking for another horse to lease in a better location for him and with a better situation for me. The thing is, overall, up until recently, I've been pretty happy with Strider and his owner. And it makes me sick and sad to think of finding ANOTHER situation and horse and getting used to it all, etc. Strider has really made me a better rider and I was hoping to continue building my skills going forward. So, I'm looking around for leases, but only casually. 
What I'm really working on, is making my current situation better. I am inquiring about boarding Strider somewhere--with his owner's blessing, if I can find a place I can afford--I have a relative with a barn about 20 minutes from the property and they have a huge indoor arena and are close to trails i think. Not sure if they can accommodate us or not yet. I am also inquiring about just coming to use the arena in Winter months, because the tiny indoor arena at Strider's is now stuffed full of extra round bales the owner got on sale--so it looks like there won't be room to ride in there this Winter. And if the owner is willing to trailer out once a week to an arena (at my relatives or elswhere) she can bring a horse and ride too, which she may be happy about. So, all still in investigative mode. Also might be another person interested in leasing Strider for one day per week, so if that happens, they may be willing to split the cost of boarding--which would open up the number of barns I could afford.  
And above all--here's hoping that Strider gets healthy again! I miss that big burly guy I rode all Winter!


----------



## carshon

I'm sorry your frustrated. I never realized how hard leasing a horse on property can be. I think one thing that makes your situation unique is that you want to trail ride that horse and that the horse is on the owners property. I thought about it and have never seen this type of lease in my own area. I do have a couple of friends that lease horses and they can take them off property etc but they pay quite a bit each month. One has a half lease and the other a whole lease so that must be the difference, Plus they both take lessons at the boarding barn where the horses are and they show with the members of that barn. I hope it works out with Strider and he feels better. Horses recovery more slowly as they age and trying to add weight can be a struggle


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I'm sorry your frustrated. I never realized how hard leasing a horse on property can be. I think one thing that makes your situation unique is that you want to trail ride that horse and that the horse is on the owners property. I thought about it and have never seen this type of lease in my own area. I do have a couple of friends that lease horses and they can take them off property etc but they pay quite a bit each month. One has a half lease and the other a whole lease so that must be the difference, Plus they both take lessons at the boarding barn where the horses are and they show with the members of that barn. I hope it works out with Strider and he feels better. Horses recovery more slowly as they age and trying to add weight can be a struggle


Yea, I took this lease because I really liked this owner and her horse philosohies--and the horse. LOL And she did have the indoor arena for Winter--small as it was, I was still able to trot and canter--just in a circle. And there was the promise of trailering out to lessons and then to weekly trail rides. Most people around here that offer leases on their own property have more places for people to ride. At minimum and outdoor arena and large indoor arena and sometimes trails or at least large fields. I know Strangles threw everything out of whack and now that we're free--the owner has been in party mode--off on weekend trips, deciding on a momen'ts notice to go on trail rides with whoever's on the farm at the moment. That leaves me out since I'm an hour away and need at least a day's notice. And Strider is going to a County Fair for four days this month, and she's going on a week long trip to South Dakota, with Strider, in September, and another trip with him in October, plus other weekend camping trips pop up and she's still trying to get her green broke horse ready for Endurance riding competition--so that means training trail rides where she can only go with other people and horses in the same discipline--Strider could never keep up to a 6 yr old Tennessee Walker training for Endurance races. LOL 
So, yeah, leasing is frustrating when there's no place to ride and the horse isn't available as promised. I'm holding out for Winter though, and I figure I'm doing my due diligence by riding consistently, even if there aren't trail rides, so she knows i'm serious and committed and I'll hopefully stand out from the crowd of people who just want to grab any of her horses to go on trail rides periodically.


----------



## ACinATX

If you're leasing him, shouldn't you have priority in riding him over her friends who just want someone to ride? I guess different leases might work different ways but that seems odd to me. 

FWIW as someone who leased out one of her horses once, for a month, while I was OK with an onsite lease I would never consent to an off-site lease unless I knew and trusted the owner and staff at the other place like 150%. Because you never know how other people will treat your horse. I can't imagine that a lot of people would be OK with off-site leases, but OTOH I guess it depends on whether you're a control freak like me or not. What I'm trying to say is, the owner may very well not be interested in sending him off-site, especially if she has other people who are riding him.


----------



## Animalia

ACinATX said:


> If you're leasing him, shouldn't you have priority in riding him over her friends who just want someone to ride? I guess different leases might work different ways but that seems odd to me.
> 
> FWIW as someone who leased out one of her horses once, for a month, while I was OK with an onsite lease I would never consent to an off-site lease unless I knew and trusted the owner and staff at the other place like 150%. Because you never know how other people will treat your horse. I can't imagine that a lot of people would be OK with off-site leases, but OTOH I guess it depends on whether you're a control freak like me or not. What I'm trying to say is, the owner may very well not be interested in sending him off-site, especially if she has other people who are riding him.


You are right about sending a horse off-site. I would feel the same way. This idea only started in the first place because a teenager was interested in showing Strider for the Sumer and she needed real arenas to train in, plus an instructor. So the owner wanted to send him to the boarding facility she used to work for and was still friends with. He's lived there before apparently. So there would have been 3 of us sharing the boarding fees--but Strider would still be under his owner's "care" for all other stuff like vet and farrier. When strangles hit, that couldn't happen cause he couldn't leave the property for months and the girl found a different horse. And the other woman who was riding him stopped riding too and hasn't come back except for one trail ride a few weeks ago and then she got Covid. So, yeah, once trail riding season is over, there won't be much interest in riding Strider and his owner is happy to send him to a boarding facility. She originally thought she'd only send him to that one place she trusts, but now she's been offering other places as options. So she's cool with it. She knows she doesn't have an ideal situation there. And she would still be "in control", this would not be a full lease or anything. Just a different (more expensive) spot for me to ride him once a week and maybe take lessons over the Winter/Early Spring. But now I'm thinking if we can trailer him to a larger arena once a week, that's all I really need--a place to really ride for an hour or two. 

As for me having priority on the horse I've been leasing--yea, I thought that too. But maybe since I "pay per ride" she doesn't look at it that way. She's always got a community of people she brings along on trail rides and that's the way she's always done it. For trail ride season, I seem to be looked at as just one of the crowd of potential people to take on trail rides. It's a little frustrating, but I don't want to make waves either. It's a small barn and small community and I don't want the reputation of being a jerk.  I'm hoping that Strangles just really messed everything up and things will settle down into a more favorable pattern--for me. LOL In the meantime, I'm just crying at home as trail ride season gets closer to ending and opportunities are dwindling with the owner and horse being gone so much in Fall. And I'm gone for one week in September too--so that's two weeks of prime trail riding season out the window right there. I would be ok with on-property riding in an arena,, etc, if there were anyplace to really DO that. I wish she could get the new, smallish outdoor arena finished so at least there would be that space to trot and canter and work on technique.


----------



## knightrider

Your journal has really educated me about leasing. So many people write, "Don't buy a horse yet. Lease one first." It seemed like a smart and good idea. But now I am learning there are many pitfalls to leasing, about as many as owning. I have wished many times that you could just own a horse. I'm sure you'd be good with him and for him. I understand about costs, don't mean to pressure you, but jeeze, all the troubles you have been through are just so NOT FAIR!


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> Your journal has really educated me about leasing. So many people write, "Don't buy a horse yet. Lease one first." It seemed like a smart and good idea. But now I am learning there are many pitfalls to leasing, about as many as owning. I have wished many times that you could just own a horse. I'm sure you'd be good with him and for him. I understand about costs, don't mean to pressure you, but jeeze, all the troubles you have been through are just so NOT FAIR!


Thanks, and I wish I could own too. The idea of paying board for the current lease horse has me thinking about owning again, but when I see all the vet costs Strider's owner has incurred in the last few months alone I just cringe. And that's not all just strangles. And then I have to trust the place where the horse is living since I wouldn't see it that much. Just so much to consider when owning, since I can't drop everything and go on a moment's notice in an emergency, or go daily. I don't know, I may look around again just for fun. If I found a stable closer to home it would be more doable that way--but there are stil the finances. And the closest barns would be just over 30 minutes from home and who knows if those few are any good or affordable? Sigh. Maybe someday. Yes, leasing is a pain in the neck, but so far it's better than nothing.


----------



## Animalia

So I'm going to look at another horse on Monday. This is a 19yo Paint/Pinto mare, 15.3hh. They say she is not truly a beginner horse, but close and that she's very calm, but loves to work. She's still jumping. I don't need a beginner horse, except that I want a safe horse that won't do dangerous things while i'm riding or be truly belligerent. It sounds like she is all English, but I'll ask if she can do a Western saddle. Would give me an excuse to get my own! I love riding in the Western saddle--even if I'm direct reining and posting and all that. Just so much more secure and much easier to get on for me too. Although, I've gotten very strong again and I do and feel better in the AP saddle than I used to. 

They say they are open to "creative lease situations". LOL So, I'm hoping, if I like the horse, we can maybe come to some kind of arrangement for a part-time lease. Part time meaning, maybe I can split my time between this horse and Strider. 2x/ month with each or something. Or maybe more with this horse for awhile if I'm not getting time on Strider. And I will need to get to know the new horse and riding more often helps with that. I just don't know, but I'm just gonna see if it's even an option. I feel like it's a jerky thing to do to ask Strider's owner to just let met come out when I can go on a trail ride, sporadically. But that does seem to be how she works it with everyone else she rides with. And she doesn't even charge other people to ride when they go on trail rides and not all are her close friends, so maybe it's ok. I could just go back to riding Missy sometimes too, but she just doesn't seem like she's in good shape and they don't have much area to ride either--except on al those hills and Missy seems really painful riding around there and she's so stiff, and I have the same problem of nowhere to ride once Winter comes. 
The new horse I'm going to look at has a large indoor and outdoor arena on property, and they said that's it. But you never know, there may be fields or paths around the outside of the pastures I could ride or something too. But at this point, even a nice big arena would be so much better than what I've been doing for the last few months, up and down the driveway and around a tiny farmyard. The entire circuit if I ride in all the available places in Strider's property is about 5 minutes--over and over to get a full ride in. When I could ride the trail in the back--that was another 5 minutes each way on the trail. But now the horses are out there permanently so there's no way to get through again. 
I'm feeling rather sad, but also flat and numb about this all. I just so want my horsey time to be happy and not cause all this stress. So hopefully, adding another horse, if that works out, might help alleviate some stress. And an indoor arena greatly helps relieve my "weather stress". Doesn't matter if it's raining or if there are 10 inches of snow on the ground. LOL This week, for instance, rain is forecast every day. 
I'll report back on Monday after riding this mare.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, I rode the mare on Monday. She was absolutely awesome. Large, sturdy and calm. She moved like a 16 or 17 hand warmblood, but she's only 15.3. Very big stride. I only walked and trotted because I was in my all purpose saddle and it's very slippery. Anyone have good solutions for that? I may need to look at getting some breeches with suede seat or something. I normally ride in skinny jeans. I would like to take some lessons in that saddle, but with the slipperiness, I get nervous on horses that aren't dead calm, or horses that are prone to trip. 

Anyway, this mare was wonderful. Very responsive and willing and lots of energy. She wanted to GO, but she wasn't going to take off or anything, I just had to keep a tight check on her as she kept trotting faster and faster wanting to head into a canter. There were also jumps set up all over the outdoor arena and there some tight spots to get through between the jumps and the rail. This is not a beginner horse, but she would be very good for someone at my level, whatever the heck that is these days! LOL At least I didn't embarrass myself. I was riding in front of woman who is a horse trainer and riding instructor and show coach. And I did well and the horse listened to me and wasn't spooky. 

So then we get back to the barn and talk terms. This was listed as a "unique lease opportunity" and "open to creative lease situations". What I ws told was, it''s a full or half-lease ($300 or $150) PLUS full or half farrier and vet fees AND two lessons per month required at $35 each. So we're talking well over $200 per month for a half lease. And I can only get there one day per week and they won't reduce the price. So, it's a no go. I don't understand how they think they will get this deal. The farm is not a nice place--very old, small, dark indoor arena that is not kept up well. Very nice outdoor arena that is new, but it's Wisconsin and in Winter, there will be no riding in there. And that's IT. Absolutely no place else to ride on the property. Anyway, not going to work for me. It's a shame. Even though I didn't like the farm much, I really liked the horse and she would be very good for me and halep me grow, and I would love the opportunity to have some lessons on site. But oh well. 
So, on the Strider front, no riding this week due to the owner's truck breaking down and then Strider is gone to the fair for a long weekend. My next opportunity to ride him looks like September 5th. I just talked to the owner and she's heading to a stable closer to me to "play" for the day. They have a racetrack, giant indoor and outdoor areans, trails and a pond where you can swim the horses--and swim with them if you want. I was looking at a horse to lease, that is boarded there--before I met Strider. I never got to actually go look at the horse in person because the owner flaked, but I was so excited at the thought of leasing there! They have a very nice facility--heated observation room in the indoor arena--with tv, microwave, sofas and chairs, wif-fi hookup, etc. My husband would have been so happy! So I'm excited to see the place finally, and get to ride Strider in some real riding situations! Galloping on a racetrack anyone?? LOL 

I may go ride Missy once before that, just to get a litte more riding in, since I'll be gone for a week here pretty soon. And then I will probably ride her again while Strider is on vacation the third week of September. Unless I have other different leases to go look at.


----------



## avjudge

Animalia said:


> . . . I was in my all purpose saddle and it's very slippery. Anyone have good solutions for that? I may need to look at getting some breeches with suede seat or something. . .


Yup, full seat breeches! I won't ride in anything else any more on my old leather saddle (so spoiled ).

Never on my husband's Equi-suede Wintec, though - made that mistake, had the two quarter-size holes in my skin under my seatbones to show for it! The full-seat breeches stuck to the saddle so well that the motion was between them and my skin rather than between the breeches and the saddle. Knee patches with that saddle (and tight slick men's boxer brief underwear, too - I want that layer next to my skin to stay still!)


----------



## Animalia

avjudge said:


> Yup, full seat breeches! I won't ride in anything else any more on my old leather saddle (so spoiled ).
> 
> Never on my husband's Equi-suede Wintec, though - made that mistake, had the two quarter-size holes in my skin under my seatbones to show for it! The full-seat breeches stuck to the saddle so well that the motion was between them and my skin rather than between the breeches and the saddle. Knee patches with that saddle (and tight slick men's boxer brief underwear, too - I want that layer next to my skin to stay still!)


Ok, good to know! Now to find breeches that will fit me then. I think I'll have to find a tack store and bring my saddle and make sure they will stick to my saddle


----------



## carshon

A note on Skinny Jeans. They have Lycra or spandex in them (allowing them to stretch) but that also makes them slippery. Ride in regular jeans or breeches


----------



## ACinATX

What about just getting one of those nice fleece seat savers? It would reduce the slipperiness plus make your saddle more comfortable!


----------



## Animalia

ACinATX said:


> What about just getting one of those nice fleece seat savers? It would reduce the slipperiness plus make your saddle more comfortable!


I've looked at some and the ones I've found so far had terrible reviews--people said they didn't stay in place or didn't fit right. The better ones cost almost as much as my saddle! LOL Do you have any you can recommend? For under $50? 

I didn't know that about the skinny jeans! I have a hard time finding jeans to fit--VERy skinny legs and big waist and butt and the stretchy ones are SO much more comfortable for me. So I think I'll look into breeches. It's only a problem in MY saddle, or maybe other English saddles. The Western one I ride in now has a full suede seat and I stick VERY well in that saddle!


----------



## egrogan

I love my sheepskin seat cover. I can't imagine not riding in one now that I've had it for most of this season. It's a little more than you were looking to spend, but not too pricey (on sale right now): Seat Saver
Another way to look at it, it's the same price as a pair of full seat riding tights!

You can also go on the Endurance FB pages and find people who make custom sheepskin seat covers, and also used ones that might be closer to your budget. I agree it's not worth it to buy the cheapo brands new, but it would be worth spending a little more for a high quality one that's used. We aren't allowed to link to FB, but you can look up Endurance Tack Swap or Addicted to Endurance Tack and see what's listed.


----------



## Animalia

egrogan said:


> I love my sheepskin seat cover. I can't imagine not riding in one now that I've had it for most of this season. It's a little more than you were looking to spend, but not too pricey (on sale right now): Seat Saver
> Another way to look at it, it's the same price as a pair of full seat riding tights!
> 
> You can also go on the Endurance FB pages and find people who make custom sheepskin seat covers, and also used ones that might be closer to your budget. I agree it's not worth it to buy the cheapo brands new, but it would be worth spending a little more for a high quality one that's used. We aren't allowed to link to FB, but you can look up Endurance Tack Swap or Addicted to Endurance Tack and see what's listed.


Thank you! And you are right---i always opt for a high quality used item over a cheap new one. And thanks for getting my head set straight on the price of breeches. I knew that--but it wasn't registering apparently. LOL


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Full seat tights and half chaps will be your friend with an english saddle! My gelding's new Endurance saddle is more English style and while I almost always ride in full seat tights I didn't realize the importance of half chaps until I forgot mine leading a 15 mile novice competitive trail ride (I rode the 25 mile LD ride in the morning and got too sweaty and took them off) and both my calves cramped up because my sweaty legs were sliding all around so much and I was gripping with all my might to keep that from happening!


----------



## Animalia

Sounds like breeches shopping is in my near future! LOL They are actually cheaper than the saddle covers.


----------



## Animalia

Rode Strider yesterday. I hadn't seen him for 2.5 weeks. This was just a ride on the property--BUT, he has his shoes on! What a difference! His owner said he's the only horse she knows that actually likes shoes. It was like a night and day difference. To the point that we even did a lot of cantering--on the property and even in the arena that doesn't have any floor yet and he did just fine with slightly uneven ground. It was such a relief to get a real ride in--sort of a real ride. 

On Sunday, we are supposed to go to a stable that has a racetrack and two huge arenas (indoor and out) and a pond where you can swim with the horses--or just let the horses swim. I've been looking forward to this. Would love to get Strider out on the racetrack and just GO! for more than a few paces at a time. Apparently he is feeling fine. The owner had him to a County fair last weekend and he did shows in dressage, hunt seat, Speed and Halter and more I think. Unfortunately, the owner's truck is broken again, so we may not make it. Bummer. There's another two week break coming up for me as we leave on vacation Saturday the 11th and then Strider leaves on vacation on the 16th-right before we get back. So I'm crossing my fingers the trip to the track will happen before we leave. 
Beautiful day yesterday--mid 70's!


----------



## knightrider

Both of you look great. I hope you make an 8 x 10 of the middle photo. It's stunning.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks! I have plans for lots of my photos, we'll see how many get done. LOL


----------



## Animalia

Had a short ride on Strider yesterday. Did a bunch of work on the farm after. But I did get to have another "real" ride and refine my canter a little with the owner's help. So I know better how to cue canter for him now, on the correct lead--in the arena. On the "trail" or out in the yard I just have to say "canter!: and let him go and we're off. But I'm also trying to sit better so I support his back more and keep him from hollowing out. Still need more work on that. 
The big thing I need work on too is keeping my heels down. I KNOW this--it's the first thing you learn as a kid in riding lessons. But now, as a re-rider, whenever I get into the canter or gallop, my heels come up and my toes go down. What is that?? And when I go to squeeze with my calves or heels I especially have trouble with my toes pointing down. I don't know if it's my conformation now--I have very tight calf muscles. But I keep my heels down fine most of the rest of the time. So I don't know. So much to think about with Strider, I'm still getting all the dance steps figured out when I'm trying to ride "properly". He really is a lot of work to ride but when it all comes together it's beautiful. 
So now I won't be riding for three weeks due to my vacation and then Strider's. But after that, I hope trail riding will start more in earnest. The owner is taking him on more out of state trail ride for a three day weekend the first weekend of October, but that's the last I know of. 
And yesterday she said we could go to my favorite State Park that I've been wanting to ride a horse in for about 25 years. They have horse camping and ever since I started hiking there in college and saw those horse campsites and people riding horses through the park, I've been drooling. It's a huge park, you could walk or ride for days and never do the same trail. It's a haul from here--almost two hours. We'll see if it happens. It would be a dream come true and make the lack of trail rides this year worth the sacrifice. 

The other thing I'm looking into is maybe riding Strider at the Midwest Horse Fair next year. I have always wanted to volunteer as a "mounted volunteer" doing three hour shifts of patrol around the fair. Another thing I've been wanting to do for about 25 years. But the timing was just never right to borrow a horse from someone for various reasons. Strider would be perfect for this so I am going to explore the idea and then ask the owner what she thinks and if she's taking him to the fair anyway. For those that don't know, this is a HUGE International equestrian show and event and it takes place right here in Wisconsin. For 10 years I lived in the same city, so that was great. But I've gone every year since college and now I'm only an hour away. 

And so, now I go continue getting ready for vacation! We leave on Saturday for our road trip to South Dakota. I wish we were doing a trail ride in the the big State Park but my husband is still not able to get on a horse comfortably due to a stiff hip. We did meet the woman who owns one of the horses on Strider's farm and she's happy to let Mark ride her horse and he's a thin Arabian so that may work. He's the first horse I rode at this farm, about a year ago, considering a lease. So, we'll see. 

Off we go for on foot adventures to see Buffalo!


----------



## Animalia

Well, I'm finally back here! We've been home from vacation for a week and I've been sick as a dog for exactly that time. LOL started getting sick on the ride home last Saturday. Got ttested on Monday afternoon and NO COVID. Just a bad head and chest cold. I'm on the mend though at least. Good enough (I hope) to go do a 4 hour volunteer shift tomorrow at a cancer fundraiser. I'll probably power through and then crash hard for another day. 

So, I also went and took care of Strider's owner's farm animals on Monday, while she was in South Dakota--and while I was almost too sic to even leave the house, much less do farm chores. We brought two horses into the stalls to give grain and meds, hauled hay to the other horses, fed and hayed the goats, and the goat dog--and medicated her wounds, filled water troughs in two pastures and the goat pen and then had to clean the stalls the first two horses were in. This was supposed to be done daily, but the other people doing the chores on other days apparently hadn't gotten that memo--so my husband and I cleaned several days worth of dirt and wet out of the stalls. For our trouble, we have yet to even receive a thank you from the owner. She hasn't even done a blanket thank you to the three of us that did chores. And when I asked about the next time I could ride Strider (he did 51 miles of trails in the Black Hills last week--more than he usually does in a year!) she told me he was staying somewhere else until Oct. 4th! She has a 3 day trail ride event Oct. 1-3 so I guess she decided to leave him there for that. 

So, while on vacation, I realized I could ask one of the boarders if I could ride her horse while I was out there on Monday. I met her finally and we hit it off. She never sees her horse, lives far away and is always asking people to ride him. She was trying to lease him out last year--and he was the first horse I rode on that property. And I've been on two trail rides with him (not me riding) and there is a 10 year old girl who takes lessons on him, so I figure he's good to go. Not as good as Strider, but a good fill-in, just to get a horse under me so I don't get completely out of shape. Well, maybe it's because I was sick, or maybe it's because Pooh Bear (not his real name) didn't have anyone around much for a few days, but he was a total jerk for me. I could NOT get the bridle on no matter what I did. I had the halter around his neck, as I usually do while bridling, and he pulled off the trailer and almost broke the halter. I had my husband hold him and he dragged us all over the yard. He had his lips pursed tight and refused that bit in his mouth. We even gave him a carrot and then tried to slip it in while he was chewing--hoping he wouldn't notice. Nope. I gave up. I decided I would ride with a halter and reins--he's ridden like that a lot of the time anyway--but NOT all the time for sure. 
Well, he was stamping his feet--high stepping like he was performing--but in anger. He wouldn't stand at the mounting block at all--even with someone holding him. I gave up. I was too sick to deal with this and he has been known to buck a little and given how stupid he was acting, I didn't want to take a chance he'd do something really stupid like run through a fence or something. He's apparently good for the little girl--with supervision, but he's not good for Strider's owner--she knows what she's doing too much and he gets all resentful. So with my better strangth and riding chops, I figured I may have to deal with some of that too--and this was not the day. 
The owner was dismayed to hear about this and wants me to try again when Strider's owner/the barn owner is there to help in case Pooh acts up again. Sheesh. Horses! So, now I'm set to ride Pooh on Wednesday. Hoping it goes well. 
I spent some time looking for more horses to lease today. Always mkes me feel icky and sad. But I am just not getting much time on Strider, as usual. I still don't know about the boarding situation for the Winter. Have to check on that. To be honest, I've got a little bit of resentment that I put in the time to get Strider back in shape all Winter, riding in that little arena, or in the yard, and keeping him fit during Strangles by riding on the property regularly. And then as soon as that was all over, everyone else EXCEPT ME gets to take him on trail rides. So, I bet this Winter I'll have him to myself again for a few months, but in what situation? I don't want to ride in that tiny arena again all Winter. And I don't want to be only the "Off-season" rider. So it's a sticky situation. Ugh. 
I've got feelers out to another potential lease opportunity. We'll see.


----------



## knightrider

Yes, it does seem as if they are taking advantage of you. I wouldn't like it either.


----------



## Animalia

So after searching for other lease opportunities and not finding any, and talking to a relative who is a retired horse breeder/shower I think I may have to be resigned to whatever horse riding I can get. Apparently it's just not good horse leasing atmosphere around here right now--and what little there is, is way expensive. 
I called a boarding stable to see about boarding Strider for a couple months this Winter. It's the one the owner wanted him at first, and he's stayed there in the past. They want $400 for outside board and she doesn't recommend outside board for a 20 yo horse because she says they get very windy there. So a stall would be $500 or $600/month. That's crazy expensive for me. But I also found out she's not taking new boarders on, even though she has lots of spots open, because she can't get help--labor. She has very few employees and has to pay them a lot more than she wants to to keep them. Apparently all the barns in this region are having the same problem, no one wants to work. 
So, since it's only a half hour from us or so, there's a chance we could work off the board. My husband is ok with possibly working two days/week or something. With the expense of the place and our health conditions, I'm not sure this is a great option for us, especially in Winter. But we're kicking the tires. It would mean I would get to ride two days per week while Strider was there. So that's a plus. 
But I may check some other barns in the area to see if they offer lower cost boarding that we could do a work exchange--especially if they are all desperate for help. More decisions. 
Meanwhile, I was looking into a dude ranch place near us to see about staying there for like 3 days and riding all day every day, just to get my ya-ya's out for trail riding. But would be a hard fit for several reasons and I don't think I want the hassle since we just got back from vacation. So, sigh, I'll just have to content myself with whatever trail rides I might get this Fall and then hope I can get Strider somewhere for Winter where I can ride more. The expensive place does have trails too, on property.


----------



## carshon

You have had more than your fair share of issues with lease horses. It must be frustrating. Although I am sure it won't make you feel better - board is expensive everywhere and $500/month for a stall sounds about right. Working off board is a good option but is hard work so take that into consideration. My daughter cleaned stalls at a local show barn and it was grueling work with a lot of heavy lifting and dust.


----------



## ACinATX

I'm afraid that you might end up being taken advantage of somehow if you did this work for boarding deal. If you move forward with it, can you be sure to make everything is super clear (how many hours; how much money) and it's in writing?


----------



## IRideaHippogriff

I agree with @ACinATX - with all of the issues you've had of not having set days to ride Strider, I would just be certain to get everything in writing if you are going to be contributing so substantially to his board (either by paying, working, or both). Something as clear as - you get exclusive riding rights to him [DAYS OF WEEK] at [X HOURS]. 

I understand you feel the need to be flexible because no other opportunities are available, but I'd just think you should really protect yourself and your rights to him if you start putting in more labor.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, so first, my husband and I talked about it and decided working for the board in Winter wasn't a good idea for us. Especially taking into consideration some of the stuff you guys said. We would hate to be working our fingers to the bone and then have the owner suddenly want to use Strider for something for herself or someone else and then I have less access to a horse I'm working my buns off to pay for. I "think" she wouldn't do that, but you know how that goes. LOL 

So, I talked to another boarding stable yesterday--$100 cheaper than the first--still $425, but that's for a stall. And in talking to this nice lady, turns out she has a personal horse she might consider doing a partial lease with. So I'm going to go look at that horse this weekend. You never know. This woman owns a pretty large boarding facility with heated observation room/WIFI, etc off the large indoor arena. There's an outdoor arena and places to ride around the fields. No actual trails, but 20-30 acres to ride around, as well as some possible road riding. Her horse is a 14.1 blue roan Quarter Horse that she says is very round. This sounds like Missy. Missy is about the same height I think, but she takes up a lot of leg with her round barrel.  
But then I also found a boarding stable right at the trail head where Strider's owner does most of her trail riding. She had mentioned this place, but didn't know the name. So I found it and they are only charging $250 for outdoor board! And I can ride right to to the trails that go for like 30 miles on State property--gorgeous area. I'm still waiting to hear if they have a spot open. At this price, if we could get one more person to lease Strider--another 1 day a week person like last year--we could split the boarding cost and I could maybe keep him there longer and have free access to the trails whenever I wanted!! Heaven! But I might be getting excited for nothing--need to wait until I know. 

Also rode Pooh Bear the Arabian on Wednesday. He was a different horse that day, than last week. Strider's owner thinks it's because I had Pooh in a strange spot for him--down by the trailer where I normally get Strider ready, because all the tack is there. No one has taken Pooh over there to get ready and he was a little freaked. He was a perfect gentleman for me! on Wednesday! Strider's owner told me if I took Pooh out of the arena area, around the property, he might try to tell me he was scared of stuff, but that he wouldn't bolt or do anything too stupid. And that he was perfectly fine usually, with a confident rider on him. Well, apparently I'm a confident rider now, LOL He couldn't have been better and he seemed to enjoy riding around the property. He's not very fit right now, so after the third short round of cantering, he got pretty winded and the next canter was pretty choppy--he turned it into a gallop, but then had trouble making the turn and got all choppy. I think he was on the wrong lead at that point too. I think his feet were getting a little sore actually, from the gravel areas and some stones in the arena. Maybe he needs some shoes too.  So, notw at least I have a backup horse I can ride, on the property, if Strider isn't available. Or even on the trails if the owner has someone going who needs to ride Strider because they are not as good a rider. 
Strider is a strange mix. He takes SO Much work to get into a trot and canter and keep him there. That part of him is not beginner at all. But he's also pretty calm and lazy, so he's good for total beginners if you are only plodding along a trail.  Pooh was so much easier in comparison--just squeeze and he's off to a trot and doesn't stop until you tell him--same with a canter. He's not as finely trained as Strider, but he's much easier in some respects. LOL Even my husband was able to get on and ride for a couple minutes! He hasn't been able to ride for three years due to a hip problem, so this was a huge accomplishment. He also had the shutterbug bite him since being on vacation, so he brought his good camera and took a ton of pics the other day. LOL Just ecause.


----------



## Animalia

Well, every boarding stable I've contacted is full. Even the place that costs $830 per month!! Since the going rate around here seems to be $250 to $425 on average, I can't imagine why this place is so expensive--gold lined stalls?? LOL 

So, anyway, boarding is not looking good for the Winter. I'm going to keep calling around, I might get lucky. After talking to my Great Aunt, who has been in the horse business her entire life, I am maybe readjusting my expectations. She said that "leasing" for $20 per ride is like paying nothing these days. She said barns are full, people that lease need financial help and are asking for more and more money, and are very picky. So, suddenly the situation I have doesn't look so bad? I guess that's assuming Strider and his tiny "arena" (more of the size of a round pen) will be available at all this Winter once we get snow. 
The owner did not bring him home from the 2 day trail ride this past weekend. She had brought more horses from home and couldn't fit everyone in the trailer, and then her truck started having problems again on the way home and she couldn't go back for a second trip. So now he's gone for at least another full week or possibly two. So I'm riding Pooh Bear again this week. No trail rides this week or on the weekend. I'm beginning to think trail rides are just the Mr. Snuffaluffagus from Sesame Street and I' should stop looking for them. 
I never got to look at the blue roan for lease either--owner's plans changed. But I am tentatively scheduled to go out there on Saturday. 

Struggling to maintain a positive attitude. At least I AM riding. But I feel a little like this is death by a thousand tiny cuts. 

And so I go on, with whatever horse activity I can eek out.


----------



## Animalia

So I found out that Strider's owner is just started working a second job--so there may be no trail rides at all the rest of the year. Who knows? Pretty sure not in October. But I'm getting resigned to it, so less sad maybe. Wish the outdoor "arena" would get a sand floor, but we can't have everything. 

And, I've come to something others have mentioned here before--taking lessons as a riding alternative--but only for the Winter/snowy months. My husband and I were talking about spending up to $300/month to board Strider somewhere with a big arena. That's $75/ride! Lessons are around $50 and some places are cheaper than that. The downside is, the places I've contacted so far don't let you ride beyond your lesson--they are lesson "factories" and can't afford to overwork the horses. I get that--I don't want to overwork a horse either, but I would love to find a smaller lesson place that would let me do a little more riding--ifI wanted--after the lesson, on days they didn't have anyone else scheduled for that horse. 
Also, Of the 6 places I've contacted and left messages--no one has gotten back to me. It's been over 3 -4 days now. I got two people on the phone first try. Others were voicemail or written messages. I don't understand how people stay in business when they don't return phone calls or messages. Or they are just so busy they don't need any more clients--but then tell me that! 

Anyway, this feels like a good solution to riding this Winter. Strider's owner won't feel like I've quit for another horse lease. I can still ride him if we have good weather and maybe if she gets her little arena cleared ot a bit, I can ride him once or twice a month and take lessons the other weeks--to get my "ya-ya's" out in a bigger arena. 

I would like to give her another chance, next year. Let's see what happens when there is no Strangles, no truck breaking down repeatedly (they are getting a new one) and when I've been there over a year and helped out on the farm a lot and might be higher up in the "gang" and get higher priority for trail rides? If it doesn't start getting better next Spring, I will seriously look for another horse to lease. I'm still tire-kicking on a couple lease horses now, but only half-heartedly. I like the idea of lessons--it feels much better right now--then switching allegiances and having to get to know another new owner, barn, etc. 
Now I just have to find a place for lessons. This could be a lot of work apparently too. And I want to visit places and meet the instructor if possible. 
I can always try to get in with the person I took a lesson from earlier this year--on Strider--if she has lesson horses. But I'm trying to find some place closer to home first.  There are lots of places only a a half hour away.


----------



## carshon

Unfortunately, trail riding is coming to an end for most equestrian trails. Hunting season is in full swing and most state parks will close for the season on Nov 15. I'm not sure where you live in WI but I ride Governor Dodge State Park and South Kettle Morraine quite often and they will be closing in November. The joys of living and riding in the upper midwest is that when our season ends it ENDS! I hope something works out for you. I know how frustrating it must be


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> Unfortunately, trail riding is coming to an end for most equestrian trails. Hunting season is in full swing and most state parks will close for the season on Nov 15. I'm not sure where you live in WI but I ride Governor Dodge State Park and South Kettle Morraine quite often and they will be closing in November. The joys of living and riding in the upper midwest is that when our season ends it ENDS! I hope something works out for you. I know how frustrating it must be


Did I know you lived in WI and I just forgot?? LOL I LOVE Govenor Dodge and am dying to ride there, but I'm not sure it's going to happen. I know they don't (or didn't used to) allow hunting in their borders. The Kettle Moraine trails are the ones we were supposed to be doing--there's an entrance just a few miles from Strider's barn. But I didn't know they were closing in November for hunting season. I thought it was a designated rec trail that didn't allow hunting. Someone told me they rode there all last Winter. 

Anyway, I think I have my lesson place. I took one lesson in February, on Strider, and I liked her well enough. I know it can be hard to click with an instructor. And she got along with my husband too. There is no warm place for him to sit in comfort while I'm having a lesson--just a folding chair in the arena against the wall, and it's a cold arena. But the good part is, it's close to Strider and his owner may be able to bring him once a month or so so I can practice on him--in the arena, for $15 use fee. So 3 weeks of lessons and 1 week on Strider--approximately. I may tire kick a couple other places that might have better facilities, but in general, I have not liked the people at those places very much and most of them have just completely ignored my messages and voicemails requesting lesson info.


----------



## carshon

I actually live in NW IL very close to the WI border. My friends and I ride all over NW IL and into IA and WI. We camped at Governor Dodge with the horses about a month ago. My understanding is that Kettle Morraine does close the equestrian trails over the winter months or at least the State Park does. There may be other Kettle Morraine trails that are not state owned that do not close. I appreciate your persistence in finding a way to get your riding in.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks. i'm very committed to riding. It's fantastic physical therapy for all my issues--and some mental ones too. And I'm getting all strong and confident again, so riding has FINALLY become a lot more fun and less scary and less stressful. 
So I was feeling all settled about taking lessons and then Strider's owner contacted me today and she apparently really wants me to ride him this Winter, at a boarding facility. So she has now joined the "fray" a little more. She has a friend who has a boarding stable right in the right place--at the the right price and with a a little bit of trails and an indoor arena. And now she may also have found someone else to ride Strider one day a week or so and share the board. _sigh_. I feel a little weird, since the owner does boarding herself. The people that board with her have no place to ride either and don't own their own trailers, so in Winter, they ride in the little tiny arena or not at all--mostly the latter I guess. They don't seem to ride much period actually. But here I am, looking for boarding somewhere else. LOL But she is happy to send him somewhere a little more comfy for him. She knows her place isn't always the best. But she does give top notch care. 

So, once again, I wait to hear news. And he still isn't even home--she is having trouble getting him home from her friend's house--who lives an hour away from her or more--so too far for me to go there and ride him. And since it's been raining so much, there might be no riding at all this week, on Pooh Bear even, because her place is so muddy and the grass is very slick. 
I found something out in South Dakota last month. Not all mud is the same. LOL
Here in our part of WI, when we get mud--it's MUD! It's slippery as heck, and sucking, disastrous mud. Even after a brief rain, with all our humidity, it could stay wet and muddy for days. In South Dakota, the ground was much more sandy and gritty. Even in the rain, we were able to hike a steep trail without worrying about falling. Around home here, there are some trails in the parks, and it's like hiking on ice when they are wet. 

If someone else helps pay the board for Strider, I may consider keeping him there longer. If the place her friend owns can take him, half the board only be $132 month. I was paying $120 month to ride Money, and didn't have trails or an indoor arena.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I thought most of the WI state forests allowed riding during the winter. I know Governor Knowles is always open and have a lot of friends that ride there in the winter. In MN all of our parks close around now, the one by our house generally lets us ride on the trails until the day after Thanksgiving (although will close earlier due to weather like last year) but after that you have to go to the state forests if you want to ride. We usually go to Sand Dunes which is about 1.5 hours away on Sundays in the winter to get a little horse time in!

But, a lot of people just don't ride during the winter. I'll give my main horses off until January after our last ride in 2 weeks. During hunting season in November it's not even worth trying to ride, I barely get out to do horse chores without wearing orange. 

Since your so close to Kettle Moraine you might want to go volunteer for an endurance ride sometime as that's where most of the WI rides are held. You might meet some people who could use help exercising their horses or know people who could use help! Just an idea!


----------



## Animalia

Interesting idea--thanks! Yea, I think the Kettle Moraine trail that Strider's owner usually rdes on might close in late November or December, but others must still be open. And yea, we all need to wear orange, just in case. There are some stupid people around who hunt where they are not supposed to. Even on private property--like a boarding farm with their own trails--I would wear orange because people trespass all the time for hunting. They don't seem to care about possibly hitting domestic animals or humans.


----------



## Animalia

Hold on to your hats everyone--you won't believe this but I finally got out on a real trail ride yesterday!! 









Blurry pic because the horse in front of me wouldn't stand still and kept pushing the woman with the camera's horse so....it is what it is--but at least it's proof that I'm on a trail and on Strider finally. 
This was a total surprise and when Strider's owner contacted me a couple days previous about it, I didn't say anything here in case it didn't happen. It was not ideal (is anything?) it was very late in the day and we were fighting the dark (not good for a low vision rider). Low angle sun in my eyes, or keep in the woods with darkness rising. And Strider got his shoes off already and a fresh trim, so he was all tenderfooted on rocks and gravel, which there were a lot of. I also hadn't ridden him for over a month--6 weeks I think? So my first ride back was a two hour intense trail ride with lots of cantering, and galloping even (Strider thought he was a racehorse yesterday LOL) and he hadn't been ridden for two weeks at all so he was all sassypants and kept bucking every time we started to run. LOL The good news is, his buck is as even as his gait, so while it wasn't comfortable, I wasn't in danger of coming off--especially not in a Western saddle with a suede seat and a horn!  But it took us about half the ride to really get "in sync" with each other. And I haven't been feeling good for some reason, and my Arthritis and Fibromyalgia have been in a flare-up so I was pretty sore going into the ride. Imagine what I feel like now! 
The phrase "be careful what you wish for" keeps running through my head. But it's a happy kind of pain today. I'm SO happy to have finally gotten out there! The trails were beautiful! Hardly even any color change yet. It was Summer looking--with temps in the mid-60's. Trail was just challenging enough--some hills and rocks and a little mud, but nice wide trails where at least three of us coule ride side by side if we wanted--although the horses often preferred singe file anyway--silly herd creatures that they are. LOL 
And now the owner said we might go again on Friday already! Ouch--but I can't say no. This will be a morning ride--better--but I'll have to get up really early and get out of the house by 7:30--which is before I usually even get up in the morning.  
So, here I thought trail rides were done because of the owner's schedule and she's ramping up. She loves to ride in Fall, so she's making the time I guess.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Great, I'm glad you are able to get out on Strider.


----------



## Animalia

Well, more good news. Strider's owner found a boarding barn! She's apparently pretty motivated and I can't quite tell why. LOL But I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth. It's only a half hour from my house, I can afford it on my own (for a shorter time) and there is a lady interested in Strider coming to see him today or tomorrow--and if she shares the board--it will be very affordable and I can keep him there longer. If I like the place, I would be willing to keep him there indefinitely--looks like they may have trails on property--at least some. but I think she'll want him back home for trail season--since the main trails she uses are only 10 minutes from her house--and she'll take him on more trail rides in late Spring and Summer than I will go on. 

Crossing fingers it all works out--at least for a few months of good riding! 
And I got some riding "tights"/breeches with silicone grippers so I'll be able to get out on Strider in an arena in my AP saddle.


----------



## Animalia

Well, last Friday's trail ride didn't happen. Strider's owner woke up sick and I found out as I was walking out the door. It wasn't a nice day, I had been awake since 4:30AM (couldn't sleep) so I stayed home. I could have gone and ridden him on the property, but it was a little wet out and I figured if I'm gonna do that, I can pick a better day. So I'm riding tomorrow, on the property. She says she got the little indoor arena area cleared out, but I'm not sure there's even enough room to canter in there with triple rows of round bales. We'll see. I'm hoping I can ride a little in the indoor space, because without his shoes, Strider is a mess on the rocky property. 
And the woman interested in leasing Strider didn't make it out last week, so she's planning to come Sunday, and we will hopefully all do a trail ride together--I'll have to ride Pooh Bear so she can ride Strider. Another screech of dawn day for me--getting up at 6:30AM, ugh. So hard for me sometimes, especially now that's dark until 7:30AM. But trail rides are worth it.


----------



## Animalia

Having a rough week I guess. I have a digestive issue that sometimes makes me bloat like I'm 9 months pregnant--and often leaves me in a chronic, low level bloating situation. This week was terrible. I fasted for almost three days because I literally couldn't (shouldn't) put anything else in until some of it moves out, if you know what I mean. LOL So, I had a small meal yesterday at lunch and then nothing until after I rode yesterday--got home about 4PM. So, I think maybe I was a little tired and a little weaker maybe? Strider was testing me again, and being extra "Strider" acting, LOL. He's always frisky in the cooler weather too. So yesterday he was acting like a crazed hungry lunatic--trying to graze and eat everything in sight and not standing still to be groomed and tacked. (the owner just ran out of grain and he's used to getting it every day now--so he's being petulant--he has 24 hour hay and some pasture still). 

I forgot to lunge him, so before I tacked him up, I went over and did that. He did the running and bucking thing like he was a frisky 2 year old. Very willing to canter on the lunge line. I have him a good session and then got him tacked up. 

And then he was alternately frisky and refusing to move. Ugh. Horses. I never could get him to canter decent while in the saddle. Well, I did--after a half hour, get him to do a decent paced canter--but only about 3/4 of the way around the outdoor arena. Before that, he either flat our refused to canter OR, when we were out on the grass lane and I asked for canter, he gave me a bucking, twisting gallop-thing--head down, tossing, the whole thing. Geez. So I trotted him a lot to make him work--and be under control. Even at the trot he was a sassy pants and wouldn't stay at a nice pace--fast and slow. I guess I did expect this to be more of a "schooling" ride and getting used to each other again, since the first time I rode him in a month and a half was on a trail. So it was ok. 

And he was a pretty good sport for the last minute Halloween pics I decided to do 2 hours before leaving. LOL So my "ghost" horse is only half ghost--sheet wasn't quite big enough and the holes I cut are a little ragged. It's a good thing he's used to being dressed up in costumes by his owner--he didn't seem to mind that he could barely see.  

And, the boarding thing is going forward--the owner gave me a full lease agreement to fill out, since he's leaving the property for awhile. I don't have a formal lease agreement with her up until now. 

Frankly i'm a little nervous about this. First time being responsible for boarding a horse. And the owner and I never even talked about who is paying for the other stuff--vet bills, farrier, grain. I had been assuming that she would cover all that like usual, but I'll have to read the contract and see if ti's in there. 

Here's a couple Halloween pics--Happy Halloween!
It keeps telling me my file doesn't have an allowed extension. I even tried posting pics I've posted before, same thing. But copy and paste seems to work!


----------



## knightrider

Great pictures!


----------



## ACinATX

Wow, that horse is a saint. Very cute costume!


----------



## Animalia

Thanks, and yes, he really is. I've ridden him during gunshots going off and trees getting cut down. And his owner has been dressing him up for years. He's a real ham and I think he likes it and likes having his picture taken.


----------



## Animalia

Went on a trail ride today--Yay! It was a morning one, so very early out of bed, but was a lot easier today for some reason. Did not get to meet the woman who is interested in co-leasing Strider--her dog was having puppies this morning. So she still hasn't meet Strider or the owner either. Today would have been a good day for her to ride Strider--he was bering a very good boy--no bucking or crazy cantering, etc. He was a litle slow, but would go faster with some urging--and was very willing to run to catch up when we got too far behind--we were at a full gallop at one point..  
It was an absolutely gorgeous trail today--all yellow/orange trees, with some green shrubs peeking through. And we met a bulldozer working on the trails--and Strider couldn't care less--and we had to climb through some thick piles of "trail" LOL. 
But then we came across a hiker or a hunter? and was wearing camo and black and was several feet off the trail in the trees. And he seemed to just be belligerent about following oure requests to move around or wave. So then we got right next to him and he finally talked--loud and scared the heck our of Strider who felt like he was coming unglued underneath me in a second. He wanted to take off, but listened to me. LOL 
Biggest thing that happned all day was getting ready--tacked up at the trailer. One of the boarders was along with us and she and Strider were tied together on the same side. She was crowding me really bad and I had already elbowed her in the ribs as she sandwiched me between her and Strider (she was on his left side). So then, I'm getting him cinched up and all of a sudden she takes a chunk out of my low back--she bit me! Through my thick jacket and shirt--right at the top of my waistline--I have a mark! She got her teeth right in there. As I sit here, it's getting more and more sore and I'm having trouble sitting back in my chair. And then she tried to get me again up near my shoulder--but she gave me a warning touch of her muzzle and her owner saw it to and we stopped her. And then the horse tried to bite Strider out on the trail. Ugh. This is the same horse that is being aggressive with all the other horses out in the pasture. If she starts pulling these shenanigans with people I think she may get kickd out--and it's a shame becasue her owner is a really nice girl and has become a friend of the barn owner/Strider's owner. 
And just to make my life more stressful, my husband is really having problems with Strider's owner. He doesn't like her much due to what I think is mostly age difference and miscommunications--and she isn't always that personable--but she and I have horses in common so we get along well. I really like her and enjoy my time there and with Strider and now I can ride Pooh Bear as well if Strider isn't available. He doesn't have to talk to her much, but he's always trying to be friendly--and goofy and I think she just isn't that kind of person. So, he wil just avoid her for a while and hopefully it will get better. And we'll be gone to the new barn for a few months, so that will be a break too.


----------



## knightrider

What an interesting ride!


----------



## Animalia

So I toured the boarding stable yesterday. It will work for us. No frills, a little ugly, but looks like some nice riding situations. They have grass trails all around the 110 ace property. --nothing in the woods or anything, but plenty of space to ride outside on nicely flat and even terrain with virtually no rocks. And they keep this all mowed when grass is growing and plowed in Winter. Has a good sized indoor arena--not huge, but normal sized--plenty of room for cantering without going in a tight circle the whole time. 
And a nice big outdoor arena. Once I get Strider out--and take him to the barn--everything is right there--entrance to both arenas or take off on a grass path. The barn is decent and there is room in the tack room I'll be using, for both saddles--Western and English and a place to keep his grain in the barn. And I will be able to cross tie him right next to the tack room, so easy access. She said at the times I ride--morning/midday weekdays there most likely won't be anyone else there--I'll have the place to myself. 

Strider will be out with two older horses who seem very quiet. The property owner said they are very kind and easy going and the property owner is pretty sure Strider will get along with them well so they can all get in the shelter together with no problems during the Winter. And it sounds like she feeds a lot of good quality hay. Not sure if it's 24/7 hay, it might be. But she makes sure they always have enough hay to get through the night. I told her Strider is used dto 24/7 hay and she nodded in affirmation. 

The only thing that's a bit wonky is she leaves halters on everyone. 60 horses on the place, more than half are outside horses only and every single one has a halter on. She believes in leaving halters on so if/when horses get out they can be caught easier. I know in most barns this is a big no-no and Strider has never worn a halter 24/7, so this may be an issue for his owner, not sure. 

Now we just have to see if my potential co-leaser is ever going to meet Strider and his owner so we can figure everything out that way.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, good news day! Went on a trail ride this morning, with Strider's new co-leaser! Yes, it's a done deal now! She's very nice, and older like me--about 10 years older than me even! She's mostly going to do quiet, short rides on Strider and put her little granddaughter on him with a lunge line. And she lives close to the boarding barn, so she can go see him for short visits, to give grain and stuff, more often. 
I'll be trying to ride twice a week. We packed up all his stuff today and he'll be moved Dec. 4th. I'm praying for now snow until at least January so I can enjoy the outdoor paths for a while! 

We did another two hour ride today, I rode Pooh Bear, who I'm realizing is a really good horse! He's thinner than Strider, so I'm not so sore today either, but sore enough. We did a lot of running.  Gorgeous day here--about 60 and full sun. Absolutely prefect for a trail ride. 
This might be it for the season for me and the trail rides since the owner will be gone for a week in November (but not with Strider so I'll be riding on the days I do chores while she's gone). And then Thanksgiving. And i'm ok with it since I'll be getting a chance to explore the new property.  
And I bought Strider a breakaway halter, and a lead rope and lunge line to match. LOL His owner calls it his "vacation gear". So at least he won't be hanging himself with the halter. 

Exciting times!


----------



## Animalia

Well, it's been an interesting week. Last Monday, I had my beloved cat Giselle put to sleep. I had been treating her for kidney disease since March. She was Stage IV when diagnosed and even though I did subQ fluids every day and gave her several supplements every day and made homemade food for her--as well as buying a myriad of different kinds of foods to keep her eating, she kept steadily and slowly declining. She was just under 11 years old. Way too young. She was my baby. I cried for two days straight until I was just exhausted and dehydrated. Then on Thursday I went and did animal chores at Strider's place (his owner is on vacation) and I felt a little better. I couldn't ride because it was pouring rain and he was soaking wet and it was also very cold so I didn't dare brush all that water deeper into his coat or put a saddle on him. I gave him a little extra lunge time and that was it. 
I had been feeling a little more normal about Giselle, until yesterday. The one week anniversary. Then I cried a bit again in the morning. And i was just crabby all day. We had to go and do chores again (owner is back today) and this time I did ride. I wanted to get the English tack out and make sure I had everything I needed before going to the new barn. So I still have time to meet with the owner in case we need to adjust something. 
Well, after about 40 minutes of lunging, grooming and tacking and re-tacking I finally had the saddle on--or so I thought. The big problem was Strider. I had forgotten that when the weather gets cooler he is a real pill. There are no cross ties in the barn--you just have to tie him straight on. Same with outside. He's a little better outside, except that now there's still a little bit of grass around the hitching post and he will strain and strain and pull off the post to get to the grass. 
So in the barn we go--which is literally only a few feet from outside--in front of a large open door. But he just swings from side to side like a crazy man. He almost knocked me over completely swinging so rapidly to one side. I was getting so angry. I used my loudest and firmest voice and that would stop him for about 2 minutes. And he was bopping me in the chest for treats--HARD. I put him on the lunge line and when I asked for canter, he was a wild man--running and bucking. That's fine, that's one reason we do this. He was so full of energy I lunged him much longer than usual and he never seemed to get really tired like he sometimes does. But since I was using the English saddle, I wanted him to have his ya-ya's out before I got on. 
Well, it wasn't enough to keep him still for tacking up. In fact, he dumped my saddle into the dirt by swinging around so much. I could barely get it placed on his back and he was dancing off, I had to chase him. Then when I walked around to attach the girth he did it again the other way, I managed to hang on to the saddle and then went quickly back around, but as I reached under for the girth he swung away again and the saddle went slipping to the ground. Ugh. Nothing like trying to saddle a moving target, with cold fingers and tack you haven't used for months and an unfamiliar girth that is slightly too big so it's hard to get tight. 
I finally got the darn thing on and took him outside to mount. Then he wasn't standing well at the mounting block, that took a couple minutes. Then he was finally behaving and I was doing the "frozen" thing on the mounting block, with one foot in and afraid to hop up. I really need practice mounting this wisp of a saddle from a normal mounting block. I keep propelling myself so hard that I almost go over the other side, because there's nothing to grab. Well, I got on, barely and then I felt good. Had my new breeches (silicone riding tights actually) on and they worked wonderfully!). But then, I took a walk around and saw that the saddle was too far back. It had slipped back during all the chaos of getting him saddled. So, with my husband's help this time, I re-did the saddle-right there in the arena. It took another 10 minutes to get it undone and then re-done. Now, you'd think I was ready right? So, I go to mount and Strider is being very good now at the block--and I finally gear up for the "haul" and as I'm throwing my leg over, the saddle slips severely to the left. I got on and slid it back, but there was no way I could ride with the cinch that loose. I mean, it slipped almost fully sideways from my weight while mounting. Ugh. So, I got off and now I was in tears. My husband said, "why don't you just ride Western today? Well, that would have been another 15-20 minutes to dig out the Western saddle from uncer the other saddles that were currently stored on top of it. And a bridle change, the whole thing. I said I was just going to be done, couldn't take this anymore. But as I was bent over having a crying jag, my husband managed to get the saddle tightened, and it seemed to still be in place, foward enough, so I gathered my wits and got on again. This time it all seemed to work. RELIEF!! 
Now, I was only planning on riding for about 20 minutes or so. It was wet out there, and soggy. So I rode in the indoor to start. But there is now equipment in there again (tractors, etc), and the space to ride is only about the space you'd lunge a horse in. And with a rider on his back, and his lazy nature, Strider was having trouble holding that tight circle in a trot, so I couldn't get into a good posting trot and kept losing my balance as he zigged and zagged and and slowed and speeded up. Ugh. More walking. And keeping my leg on him to get him to stay as far to the edge as possible, without ramming my leg into something. We went outside and walked around the less mushy areas. He prefers to be outdoors. Then we'd go back into the indoor to try trotting again--same problems. And by now my hips were feeling the strain of giving so much hard and constant pressure to one side and then the other. Geez! 
So I went outside and found a short straightaway that was grassy and not mushy and he didn't slip at all, no rocks, etc. And we trotted. Finally, a few strides of a decent pace. And I could start feeling my post in this saddle again. I was a little wobbly, but not terrible. We did this run a few times and then I walked him around a little and got off. Just a little over 20 minutes. 
So, between all of this and all the chores which were heavier yesterday then the previous Thursday due to having to throw hay and such, I was really tired and aching. And it was no 2PM and I hadn't eaten since lunch the day before. This is always the case, due to my bloating issues I have to fast before riding. But today, we weren't headed home. After the hour drive back, we had a couple hours of shopping/errands to do. 
Finally got home a little after 4PM and had to put groceries away. Finally sat down to eat at 5PM. We had left at 9:30 that morning. Wow. Long day. And I continued to be pretty crabby all day. I think I was subconciously turning my grief over Giselle into anger and Strider was NOT helping matters. 
So, I have probably one more ride, maybe two before we move him to the new barn, not sure what that will look like--depends on the weather. It will probably be English again, but not sure. One thing is for sure. I am SO looking forward to CROSS TIES for Strider finally, and a large indoor to practice my English riding in and finally canter in the AP saddle, on Strider. Although, my first rides out there will be in the uber safe feeling Western saddle, hopefully outdoors, exploring the farm and cantering and galloping down those long grassy paths!


----------



## whisperbaby22

I'm to chicken to ride in a saddle without a breastplate. The saddle may slip a few inches but then it will hold. When I get on I reach over and grap the off side of the breastplate to help get on. And continue holding on while I get my feet in the stirrups and get settled.


----------



## Animalia

Well, Thanksgiving did me in for riding. I couldn't ride for 2.5 weeks due to timing. I had my whole family over, first time ever hosting a holiday and our house was a bit of a disaster and needed some TLC. And then there was weather involved too, and the fact that my next visit was also to meet and possibly adopt a kitten from the farm owner. She needed to be there and be available. So, I went out on Wednesday and had a great ride--despite it being pretty short, about a half hour, just on the property--but at least not stuck in the indoor "ring". And I rode Western, so I was very comfortable. And Strider was doing great---much better attitude while getting him ready and he had a lot of pep. He did get spooked by something across the street once and bolted a bit, but just a but and he stopped for me after a few seconds of pulling on the reins. Whatever was over there--probably a human or a deer--they hunt over there, went away and he was fine after a few minutes. We did some cantering and got into some real nice, even trotting, which always makes me happy! 
And......drum roll please.....we have a new kitten! She is just so exactly what I was looking for! Although maybe about a month older than I wanted, but she's small. She's about four months old or so, she was found on the farm as a really tiny kitten two months ago. 
I named her Cosette and she is currently in a baby sling tied around me, so she can sleep on my chest and I can still type and walk around. She just always wants to be with people and she loves to snuggle! She is helping heal my heart after losing Giselle. 

And, the big day is tomorrow--Strider goes to the boarding stable! I wish I felt better physically. All the stress of the last few weeks has caused recurrence of a pinched nerve in my upper/mid back. Which is affecting my arms and hands--tingling, pain, general unhappiness all over both arms and hands barely want to work, or so it feels like. And it's causing the nerves that run from there all around to the front to give me cardiac flutters--or PVC's. Totally benign, as a trip to the ER last year confirmed--but make me a little lightheaded and a little sick to my stomach. Seeing the chrio on Monday--the soonest I could get in. That usually fixes it. I haven't had it this bad in a few years. Pretty miserable right now. It got MUCH, MUCH worse starting two days ago when we got some really bad news about my husband. He had an MRD before Thanksgiving to pinpoint what the doctor thought was a couple of minor pinched nerves or something similar. Well, the results were shocking. Severe degenerative spinal stenosis in the cervical region and moderate in the Lumbar region. The doctor is reccomending surgery, fusion, etc, but we have to see Spine Care to determine that for sure. We hate the idea of surgery when he is barely having any symptoms and still living pretty normally. But there is danger of complete paralysis at this point if we don't do more aggressive intervention--possibly. We couldn't get in to Spine care until Jan. 5th, so we're on pins and needles here. I'm just terrified. If he has surgery--the recover time could be 2-12 months depending on what they do. That means no driving! And I can't drive! And we are living on Social Security and can't afford to hire help if he has to be in a wheelchair--and we live in a multi-level house. Even if he has surgery and it goes well, we're not sure how long it would take for him to be able to do stairs. You can't even get in our house front or back without doing several stairs. Ugh. It's very frightening to think of my vital, manly husband becoming crippled. Especially when I have all my diseases and blindness. I don't understand why life keeps kicking us--so hard. I am praying for optimal outcomes and trying to be hopeful that all the worst case scenarios won't be realized. But until then, my Reactive Arthritis is reacting badly to the emotional stress and inflaming my spine and most of my joints. Thank goodness I have a new kitten for some distraction and joy and the new horsey situation as well.


----------



## carshon

I suffer from severe arthritis and have had both hips replaced (I am 51) I have mild spinal stenosis in the lumbar region and it may be further up but the MRI I had done was for hips. Its best to have it fused now before anything degenerates further. If he is pretty active and healthy he should recover pretty quickly with some restrictions. December will go by in a flash and then he will have his appt and hopefully surgery to follow. Sending good vibes your way.

Congrats on your new kitten


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I suffer from severe arthritis and have had both hips replaced (I am 51) I have mild spinal stenosis in the lumbar region and it may be further up but the MRI I had done was for hips. Its best to have it fused now before anything degenerates further. If he is pretty active and healthy he should recover pretty quickly with some restrictions. December will go by in a flash and then he will have his appt and hopefully surgery to follow. Sending good vibes your way.
> 
> Congrats on your new kitten


Thanks for that. And you are still riding horses, that's so great! A purley decompression surgery would have a minimal recovery time--maybe 4-6 weeks, but he might be able to drive in 2 weeks. But if he has the fusion, I think he would be in a halo apparatus and he would be greatly restrictted for many months. So we can't do surgery until at least May, because we have Strider at the boarding barn through April. After that, I might have to take a break from horseback riding. I am desperately hoping the no driving thing won't happen, or at least not more than a few weeks. My whole family lives an hour and a half away and my mother-in-law lives 2.5 hrs away and is 94 years old, so she can't drive this far anymore. Not to mention getting to doctor's appts, grocery store, etc. 

His father had the same thing and after the furst cervical fusion surgery he was never the same--couldn't drive cause he couldn't turn his head, was partilly in a wheelchair until he was fully in a wheelchair and eventually in a nursing home and needed a hoyer lift. My husband is kind of terrified after seeing his Dad go so downhill for so many years.


----------



## knightrider

I will be praying for you. Wish I was closer . . . as I have wished for a long time since I have lovely horses and need people to ride them . . . I could help with driving too. Instead, I can pray, and I will.


----------



## Animalia

As always, you are so kind and I thank you! I hope there are more angels like you waiting to come forward here in our own backyard.


----------



## Animalia

Animalia said:


> As always, you are so kind and I thank you! I hope there are more angels like you waiting to come forward here in our own backyard.


I told my husband about your kind words and he laughed and said "where does she live, what are housing prices like there?" LOL


----------



## Animalia

Well, Strider is at his Winter vacation home! It was a heck of a day yesterday. We went to Strider's place to get him out and get him ready and help load stuff from her trailer--which we packed up two weeks ago, to a new borrowed trailer. His owner has a new truck and doesn't have the 5th wheel hitch for the truck bed yet (she's been waiting for 4 weeks for the parts to come in!). So she had to go borrow a bumper hitch trailer. Well, the new truck's bumper hitch wasn't the right size and needed a sleeve insert thingy, which she found out when she got there. Long story short, we sat there for 2.5 hours waiting for her to get back. It was bad circumstances. If we had all known about this and how long it would take, I could have ridden Strider. But it was always "we're almost ready, no, there's another problem". So I watered the horses and groomed Strider and lunged him and let him graze and played with the goats. While my husband sat in the care fuming with anger at the waste of a day. Ugh. And then, we ended up getting to the new barn just before dark, so it was a bit of a nightmare for me. But we got it done. Strider's owner got on him in the indoor arena to show my co-leaser a few things about him. I sat in for a refresher and for anything I'd missed in past times. 
We really need to work on collecting him at the trot and canter--and even the walk, to build muscle. I know about collection, have for many years, I can always recognize a well-collected horse, but I've never known how to do that. She was telling us about "bumping" him with the reins--with the Western bit it's pulling back in a "bump" on both reins and the English bridle is more a slight see-saw motion, alternating the reins. I have only successfully done this once, while in the Western gear, with the owner schooling me for a few minutes. But I have the memory how he responded. On my own, I think I've done this kind of by accident or instinct so I wasn't paying attention to what I did. But sometimes he has just gotten into a real nice collected trot or canter for me. So, stuff to work on. The owner's words to me yesterday when I asked her to show us this again, were "when I've seen you riding around outside, you are focused on yourself and your riding, which is fine, but if you want to progress then you can start working on this". She knows her horse very well and can tell when I'm not riding him to his potential. LOL And I do want to progress, so I chose to not take this comment in a negative way and feel bad about it or her opinion of me, but rather to see it as her helping me progress. 
I also found out that Strider's backing is based on the rider leaning forward, rather than back. No wonder he doesn't like to back up for me. She had never shown me that before. My co-leaser, who is 10 years older than me, agreed that was different than what she knew. 
I want to take more lessons on Strider, but my concern is, that his owner keeps saying "he was trained a little different" or "he does it 'this way' or 'that way'", which is usually different than the typical way. So if an instructor doesn't know that about him, will we get anywhere? Opinions and advice gladly accepted here!  

Looking forward to my first ride at this place on Wednesday, even though I might have to go straight to the indoor arena. I had through I would have some time to enjoy the outdoors, but it's snowing today and we're expecting snow and rain tomorrow and then overnight a high of 5 degrees with high wind. So that will mean ice. But it's supposed to warm into the 40's again with lots of sunshine over the weekend, so hoping to ride on Monday and get some outdoor "trail" time. 

Hoping Strider is doing ok with his two new gelding companions. They seemed to all get along right away, but the one horse kept following him pretty close--didn't seem menacing, just very interested.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow, you've got a lot going on. Sending good thoughts to you and your husband.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> Wow, you've got a lot going on. Sending good thoughts to you and your husband.


Thank you!


----------



## knightrider

Animalia said:


> I told my husband about your kind words and he laughed and said "where does she live, what are housing prices like there?" LOL


I live in N. Central Florida, 45 minutes northwest of Gainesville. This morning I rode Isabeau for 2 hours, 15 minutes. Nice dependable riding horses cost anywhere from $1200 to $4,000. Board is anywhere from about $200 to $600 a month. Modest houses with some acreage where you can keep a horse run from about $150,000 to $300,000.



Animalia said:


> I had thought I would have some time to enjoy the outdoors, but it's snowing today and we're expecting snow and rain tomorrow and then overnight a high of 5 degrees with high wind. So that will mean ice.


It was about 50 degrees in the morning when I was riding, and warmed up to about 75 degrees. Come on down!!!! Of course, the summers are brutal and seem to go on and on forever, but the winters are lovely.


----------



## Animalia

I rode Strider yesterday, first time at the new barn. We had a blast! I wasn't sure I was going to make it because the night before--about 7:30PM, my little parrot broke her wing. We rushed her to the vet ER and three and a half hours later and $400 poorer, came home with a very unhappy little girl. It's been a whirlwind of getting her settled and figuring out living arrangements while she can't fly and needs to not be high up in her cage. We have everything rigged up now and she's finally eating normally and has started talking again. She has no freedom and is unhappy about that (she's normally free-flighted in the house) but overall we've gotten her in an ok place. I ws pretty worried about her while at the farm so I didn't ride as long as I would have liked--only about 30-40 minutse, but it was all good experiences for both me and Strider so it was plenty. It always amazes me how long it takes at the barn to ride for a half hour! We were there over 2 hours. By the time you get the horse--it's a bit of a hike now, lunge him, groom and tack, ride, get untacked and feed him his grain (slow eater) it's just a long process. 
Anyway, I was a mess--hadn't slept the night before because of Piper, my bird. Hadn't eaten since lunch the day before and I was mounting him at about 1PM. But it's amazing how horse therapy works. As soon as I got him out of the pasture, I was focused and not thinking about Piper. He was so good for me yesterday, it's like he knew I was hurting. He went better in the arena for me than he EVER has. He picked up every cue immediately--no kicking and squeezing for 5 minutes to get him into a trot. Cantered first time every time I asked. And he kept going at a trot or a canter for almost two passes around the arena with minimal pressure from me. I was out of breath! I hardly ever get to ride him like that until I'M out of breath. LOL We only did about 20 minutes or so in the arena--I wanted to end on a good note--before he might get bored and stop moving for me. And we went outside and rode another 15 minutes around the property. Unfortunately, there was a thin sno pack all over, so all we could do was walk out there. That was fine, he needed a coolout anyway. But it's supposed to be in the 40's and 50's the next several days so I am hoping next week the snow will be gone and it won't be too soggy so maybe we can get out to the edge of the property and play a little on the straightaways.  If not, the arena will be ok. That's the main reason we're there anyway! 
So this was a great first day for both of us. Very encouraging. And I got home and Piper was still ok and we modified her cage to make it safe--she was in a cardboard box for 24 hours and that was making her and me nuts. LOL We see the regular vet on Tuesday to see how things are healing. And I ride again on Monday. And I thought my new kitten was going to have to go the vet on Tuesday, she was acting sick all day, but then I found an infection in her ear and I've been treating that and she's much better. More energy than she's had since we got her. Phew! But i'm tellin ya'. These pets are going to kill me this year. One cat blew out her knee a year ago and has been a gimp ever since--and for several months she was special needs. Then there is my beloved Giselle who I treated for kidney failure since March. We had her put to sleep a month ago and now have a new kitten (fun, but a little stressful) and then Piper. And my husband! My Reactive Arthritis and Fibromyalgia are working overtime. I'm a mess. Next week, I am riding two days, my husband and I each have doctor's appts on different days and the bird as a doctor's appt and he has a new friend coming over to help with an outdoor project one day. That's more activity than we've had in two years. LOL 

Going to go chill right now!


----------



## tinyliny

am hoping to read more of your journal, but am enjoying what I have read so far. Congrats on new kitty and great ride. I'll drop in again after I know more about your journal. pretty cool.


----------



## ACinATX

First of all, I'm really sorry about your parrot and the broken wing. I was very intrigued about him being a free-flying bird, though. Part of me has always wanted a pet bird, but putting them in cages seems really sad. But if they are free to roam then (1) don't they get into things and cause messes and (2) what about the poop?


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy for Strider & you!  Glad you had a good ride at the new barn! I'm so sorry about your parrot though, poor thing, I hope she will start to improve, I know it won't be an easy adjustment but she has everything she needs and you are taking good care of her esp since you modified her cage. 

I know it's hard when our pets are having issues, they're our babies! It sounds like you really care about yours & they know it.

I hope you can catch a break soon - hugs to you!


----------



## Animalia

ACinATX said:


> First of all, I'm really sorry about your parrot and the broken wing. I was very intrigued about him being a free-flying bird, though. Part of me has always wanted a pet bird, but putting them in cages seems really sad. But if they are free to roam then (1) don't they get into things and cause messes and (2) what about the poop?


Pet birds can make great companions. I don't believe in having a pet parrot--of any size--that is kept as a cage ornament. That being said, they DO need a cage to stay safe sometimes. I have the biggest cage I can afford and fit in my house. I have all different kinds of perches from floor to ceiling to mimic the jungle environment--as well as hanging toys at all levels, and of different varieties--bells and metal things that make noise, rubber chewy things, shreddable cactus and paper toys, etc. She sleep in her cage and she is in there when we are not home. And it's open all the time for her to go and eat and drink (although I do feed her outside the cage too). The cage is in my "office" and when we're home (which is most of the time) she is free to fly about the house (although being a flock animal she's always in the same room as me, if not actually on my shoulder). If I need to take a nap or when I'm watching tv in the recliner--she gets locked in my office--but free, out of the cage. It's "her room" and it's relatively large. 
The poop is an issue if you want a pristine house. I also have four cats and a dog, so pristine is out the window anyway. LOL But she does the majority of her pooping ON me (I wear a cape) or near me, so it's easy to clean up. But we do have to get to other areas--high on top of curtain and stuff, once in a while as it does collect. It's just a process you learn to live with. And bird poop has no odor so it's not "nasty". 
As far as the safety issue of being free flighted, that's a process too. You have to train them a bit, but the natural instinct to stay with their people does help keep her out of trouble. And she's too small to cause any real damage to the house. I did foster an Umbrella Cockatoo for almost a year, for a sanctuary (BIG bird) and he was very destructive if left to his own devices--he destroyed a door! But I had a roommate for a short while and that was HER fault. She let him out of his cage and went to another area of the house and forgot about him. When I had him out he never destroyed anything--he was just happy to be with me and hang out--and I always had toys he could occupy himself with too. 
The other thing about safety is, they are much safer being able to fly. Cropped wings will cause all kinds of injuries--falls, etc. And if they get on the floor and can't fly off--that's a big issue too. Parrots require a big learning curve BEFORE getting one. LOL For instance, all teflon pans in the house should go--it's horribly toxic and the fumes will kill a bird. No Windex in the house or anything with ammonia. No toxic cleaning supplies at all--which leaves out most of the normal cleaning supplies. I use all natural stuff and vinegar. No cheap candles--only soy or beeswax and not lit when the bird is loose. And they need a proper diet and a few things are toxic to them, like avocadoes. 
I have found birds are a lifestyle. When my last bird died 5.5 years ago, I was devastated. It was traumatic--he got wounded. And he wasn't even nearly as sweet as my Piper. I got him as a rescue when he was 3 years old and he had problems. He was bonded to me eventually, but would still bite sometimes and draw blood. You couldn't get him out of his cage without a towel and since he couldn't fly, (he had some injuries and feather issues before I got him) he was prone to doing dangerous things. He spent a lot of time in his cage--with the door open and able to crawl all over and onto the play stand on top, but he really didn't want to leave his cage area. When I got Piper, I did everything different. I got a 3 month old baby from a breeder who raised the chicks right. Piper has been such a joy in my life, sweet and cuddly and a clown, she talks, etc. The few months I had no bird after the last one died, were so bleak. The house was so quiet and flat. They are not for everyone, but if you have the time and patience to learn it's so rewarding.


----------



## Animalia

tinyliny said:


> am hoping to read more of your journal, but am enjoying what I have read so far. Congrats on new kitty and great ride. I'll drop in again after I know more about your journal. pretty cool.


Thank you! I'm glad all my sometimes hairy adventures can be of value to a few people, even if just as entertainment!  LOL


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Happy for Strider & you!  Glad you had a good ride at the new barn! I'm so sorry about your parrot though, poor thing, I hope she will start to improve, I know it won't be an easy adjustment but she has everything she needs and you are taking good care of her esp since you modified her cage.
> 
> I know it's hard when our pets are having issues, they're our babies! It sounds like you really care about yours & they know it.
> 
> I hope you can catch a break soon - hugs to you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Animalia

Had my second ride at the new place yesterday and it went great. Well, it started out a little wonky. I put Strider on the lunge line before I even took him to the barn. We were in the indoor arena. He was acting pretty normal, until I asked for canter--he exploded, bucking and racing away at a full gallop--almost pulled the lunge line out of my hands. He was going so fast he looked like a barrel horse--leaning way close the ground. Took me a couple minutes to get him to slow down. Same thing on theother side--and he just wouldn't stop. I did finally get him slowed and then stopped. He was blowing like crazy. So I got him groomed and tacked up and he was again very good--no dancing around or shoving me. Even when a mini got loose inside the barn and ran right down the aisle towards us he just looked amused. And the mini was adorable--acted more like a dog.  
Well, we went back to the arena and I got on. I did the normal walk and then trot for about 10 minutes. I was nervous about asking for canter because at the trot--he was just so forward--no pressure needed to keep him going--I actually had to hold him back a bit. But I just put my hand on the horn (in case he took off or bucked) and I asked for canter. And I did it right! I did all the proper "buttons" and even got him on the correct lead and he cantered first time I asked him, no problem. And he cantered beautifully! And we did two full laps around the arena without slowing! That's a record for us. We did more trotting, and more cantering and he was raring to go, but never took off on me or anything. I had my husband take a little bit of video at the end of our ride. Before I share it where the owner can see it, can anyone tell me how he looks? Is he going ok, not hollowed out at the trot and canter? Would you say he's collecting himself? i'm certainly not doing anything to collect him on purpose. LOL Two videos. 









Then it was cool down time, we went for a walk outside for about 15-20 minutes. And yet, he was still soaking went when we got done--on the chest anyway. Took an hour to get him dry--and that included a lot of rubbing with a rag. It was warmer yesterday, in the mid-40's and sunny. I am hoping when it's colder again, that he won't get as wet--and that he won't do all the galloping on the lunge line very often! Lunatic. I'd like to ride longer, but don't want to spend two hours cooling him out on the back end! We are talking about doing a trace clip, but then I think he'll have to wear hi
blanket all the time. Not sure. 

My parrot also continues to improve. She had her 1 week checkup--this time with a real Avian vet. Phew! What a difference. They took the body wrap off and looked at the wing. The vet didn't feel any fractures, so it may be healed already, or mostly healed. He put a "handcuff" wrap on it--just taped the wings together at the bottom of the flight feathers so she can't fly, but has some movement available in her shoulders and upper wings. It's a lot more comfortable for her. I am supposed to leave that on for two more weeks--unless it comes off or gets chewed off sooner. If it's off sooner and she's fine, we will be done! So far, the vet seems to think she'll heal just fine and be able to fly. Hallelujah! So relieved. I hope he is right.


----------



## whisperbaby22

He's using his motor, so he looks to me like he's doing just fine. And hooray for the nice arena!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, you guys are adorable!!  You look so happy! So much fun!!


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> He's using his motor, so he looks to me like he's doing just fine. And hooray for the nice arena!


Thanks!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Awww, you guys are adorable!!  You look so happy! So much fun!!


Thanks!


----------



## Animalia

ANother ride today. We finally were able to get outside for a "trail ride" around the farm--dry ground! But Strider wasn't feeling great today. He gets this way when the temp swings. We have had 30 degree swings since Tuesday--back and forth. He wasn't colicking or anything, just not feeling spry, he acts like his tummy hurts a little. He didn't want to canter at all, so I didn't make him, more than a few strides early on. So we walked and did a little trotting, for 45 minutes, outside, and it was quite cold. When I got off, he was SO hot and sweaty! Worse than on Summer days when we do a two hour trail ride with long stretches of cantering. Sheesh. I think we are going to have to do a trace clip on him. It took almost an hour to get him dry. I've reported it all to the owner and she expected it, given the weather. 
So, not a great ride, but it was ok and we got out to see the property and go back by the treeline and some woods. Strider seemed to enjoy that--he loves to see new places and just to explore outside. i don't know if it was just time for him to finally be more used to me, or what, but he's been really godo for me in general. He is actually dropping his head and opening his mouth for me to put the bridle on. He has done that the last two rides--and he's never done that before. Bridling him has always been a chore as he throws his head way up and tries to back away the whole time and closes his mouth tight. All of a sudden, at his barn, he's different. I'm wondering if it's because I'm the only thing familiar and he's being more "in my pocket" as a result? Whatever it is, I'll take it! He's standing pretty well for grooming and saddling and for mounting, etc. And listening to me in the saddle. I hope it continues to be the norm.  

In other news, my bird's wings are free! The vet said we could take off the little wrap today. Her wings are so butchered and battered from all the taping, I hope they fill in and fluff out quickly. She is hesitant to move the wing that was injured, not sure if it's sore or just stiff from not being used for two weeks. Fingers crossed. We are still keeping her contained for at least another week--not loose in the house until she can fly well again. 
And my husband is getting his first cane. His hip pain has gotten so bad at times that he is scared a bit. So the physical therapist recommended a cane and he does do better with it--and it relieves some pain. Since he does NOT like the idea of having a cane--being the rock n' roller he is, I got him a replica of the black cane with flames that Dr. Gregory House uses in the TV show "House". LOL He's a little more willing to use THAT. 
We haven't seen any spine specialists yet, but physical therapy is helping with symptoms. This is started happening really since Spring or Summer so it's pretty scary. But part of it is too, that he was used to being a superman. It's hard to go from being somewhat superhuman in terms of physical health, to subpar. LOL We are taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, pet peeve or real danger? I forgot to mention that I noticed for the first time on Friday, that one of Strider's pasture mates has a rope halter on--a full rope halter, no metal or leather or anything breakable. The barn owners insist everyone has to wear a halter 24/7,so this horse is out there in an out of the way pasture with this thing on all the time! That seems nuts to me! I just hate seeing that. This is a sweet older horse. 
And second, the rear cinch on Strider's Western saddle fell off on Friday--as I was taking the saddle off. It's on their with those leather lacings and I think it just came loose--I'm hoping it didn't actually break. Not sure how to reattach so that will be an issue tomorrow when I ride. I'm bringing my silicone seat riding breeches just in case I need to use the English saddle. I've been using the Western one until we're both comfortable at the new farm. I'm such a chicken! LOL


----------



## Animalia

Had an interesting day at the barn yesterday. I met a new lady who arrived the same time I did to ride yesterday. So we rode together and she showed me all over the farm. We rode for about 50 minutes, only at a walk. We did a tiny amount of jogging. Her horse is 26 and is raring to go so she was holding him back the whole time while he pranced along. She is 20 years older than me and doesn't like to canter much and not outside an arena. She said she didn't dare let her horse go because he would take off at a racing gallop and not stop. About halfway through, Strider decided he wanted to run too, so I was holding him back for awhile. LOL He had a lot more energy yesterday--consistent temps. 
But, once again, even though it was 30 with a wind chill colder than that and all we did was walk--he was all hot and sweaty when we got back. Took about 45 minutes to cool and dry him. I'm getting my exercise walking him in hand all over the farm and then rubbing and rubbing with a towel. His owner said she will try to get out there to clip him next week. Then he'll have to wear his blanket full time--which is fine with me and she said she's going to get him a fleece slinky that he'll wear while we're riding him, to prevent him getting chilled. Will the fleece soak up the sweat if he gets warm in it? I'm a little confused by the whole thing. He has a VERY thick coat and that's why he's getting so hot when being ridden. If we shave it off, but then put a thick coat back on him for riding, how is that different? Things you don't know about horses even after a lifetime! When you have never owned a horse or been fully responsible for one, it's amazing how much you don't know, or how long it takes to discover all the ins and outs. 

Friday, Christmas Eve, I am just out for a very short ride in my English saddle in the indoor arena. Hoping to make it a short visit so don't want him to get all sweaty. I am beyond stressed out lately with all the medical issues in the house. My bird is still on cage rest and I am worried she may never fly again--although I guess it's too early to determine that. We are taking her for a recheck tomorrow, but so far she refuses to move the wing. My husband has two medical appts this week, one is an injection for his hip--fingers crossed that it will bring relief and he can move more normally! We still have to do grocery shopping sometime this week and prepare food for Christmas Day--we are headed out of town to my parents house for the day. And I just can't relax. I'm doing my meditation zoom class in a couple hours--just before my husband's appt. They are doing the one I like today--they only do it once a month. And I need it BADLY! My nervous system is on overdrive--which can spell bad news for my Reactive Arthritis and Fibromyalgia. Trying to take care of myself through all this. I have barely had time to register that it's Christmas. Hoping to catch up with housework next week and some errands and maybe feel a little better.  

Happy Holidays to everyone--whatever holiday you celebrate! If none--than have a good weekend! LOL


----------



## knightrider

Animalia said:


> Things you don't know about horses even after a lifetime!


This is so so so true! I started riding at age 8, got my own horse at age 12, kept my horses on my own place . . . and STILL learning new things all the time. I wouldn't have a clue about how and when to blanket because I never or quite rarely did. When I was an adult living in Maryland, I blanketed when trailering below 32 F and blanketed at night if it was below 0 F. That's all I know. I never clipped, foxhunted every winter for years. There is so much I don't know. But at least I'm still learning! And so will you, @Animalia .

Prayers for your anxiety and your and your husband's health issues too.


----------



## Animalia

Merry Christmas and Happy Whatever Holiday you Celebrate, if any--a day late.  
I rode on Friday, Christmas Eve, morning. What a mess. I should say I went out thee and lunged Strider and took some pics. There was no actual "riding". Why? I had a shorter amount of time, so it was supposed to be a short ride--like 20 minutes. But, the best laid plans.....He was a wild creature when I got him on the lunge line. He started out ok, but within a minute or two he was in a crazy raceaway gallop, with rolling eyes. It took me a couple minutes to slow him--and he almost ripped my arms out of my sockets. This was more than just having a lot of energy. I went the other direction and he all of a sudden was doing the same thing--he knockd down a couple cones that were in there--trampled them--and just wouldn't slow. I did finally get him under control--but 7 minutes of this or so, and he was blowing and soaking wet. Ugh. The plan was to NOT get him sweaty so I didn't have to spend so long cooling and drying. Well, the hysterics continued. He barely let me lead him outside, from the arena to the barn. I put him in the crossties and couldn't leave him to walk even a few feet away to get my stuff off the bench. He was truly testing that breakaway halter--both on the lunge line and in the cross ties. I finally just unclipped him and put his lead rope back on and held him. I tried letting him smell some lavender--that helped a tiny bit. Then...the bobcat that the barn owner had been driving all around since we got there--shut off. Within a minute or two, Strider was completely calm and himself again. That bobcat had been driving all around the outside of the arena walls while we were in there and then came closer to the barn while we were in there. 
I hadn't thought that could be a problem because he lives with tractors and bobcats on his own farm. His owner was shocked about his attitude because she says he won't even get out of the way when she's tractoring round bales into his pen--he is so undisturbed by it. I figure there must be a weird pitch to this one? I don't know. I did see the owner (the husband side of the couple) driving this when we first arrived and he was taking two horses out of the barn on lead ropes--got into his bobat and drove with one hand, leading the two horses with the other--speeding off to a pasture--the horses running to keep up--next the tractor--and I mean RIGHT next to the wheels and tripping over each other. It was so dangerous looking. I just hope those were his own horses and not boarders. But it did make me wonder if when he brings hay out to the pastures with that bobcat, does he do something that would scare the horses-like use it to herd them, rev the engine, beep at them, etc? And is Stormy now thinking that thing is evil and something to be feared?  I have NEVER seen him act like before so I don't know. His owner was pretty flabbergasted too when I told her. 
Anyway, Strider DID stay calm after that. But he was soaking wet and hot all over. So I got him to stop blowing, tacked him up and we did Christmas pictures, but I didn't ride him more than to sit on him--because I didn't want to make him even wetter. It was in the mid-40's, so he was having trouble getting cool with that major thick coat he grows. He was very good for all the pictures, but I was on him and I thought I head that tractor start up again, so I scrambled off that wispy saddle and we were done. There is no way I could ride him if he got into the state he was in earlier. I think they just moved the thing a few feet for parking, because it went off again right away and didn't come back on. 

Her







e are a few






























of my Christmas pics!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Could be a lot of things, maybe he's just feeling like he needs to get out and run. Horses sometimes do that. Hope this is a one time thing.


----------



## Animalia

Apparently he was a "fireball" for his owner yesterday--her words. She went out to clip him and ride him and she said it took 20 minutes of working him very hard to get his brain to work. So today, he was limp and lifeless. LOL He was literally dragging his behind. But he was also not feeling well again. We've had big temperature swings again and his belly was a little off. I can tell when that's the problem because he kind of holds his tail funny--slightly lifted and to the side and his canter is so short strided it's almost like a crow hop--not in a naughty way though--more like it might be tender to stretch his belly out at a canter. So I don't push him on those days. We rode about 25 minutes--mostly walk and trot--well, jog really. I worked on my seated trot since he was doing such a nice gently, even jog.  
We are also cutting his grain by half. I suggested that last week and she said no, until she saw him and rode him yesterday. LOL 

I also found out that on Friday, when he was a wild man, the riding instructor had brough her new housepet out--a young pot bellied pig. And it was squealing all over the place and making the horses very nervous. So I may have arrived at the tail end of her visit and just never saw her. I've seen Strider with a lot of energy before, that day he was in total fear. Glad he was ok today. Hopefully Friday we'll have a more normal day--where he has some pep and feels good--but not wild.


----------



## carshon

Just a suggestion since Stryder is colic prone at weather changes. His grain is not making him hot - that is an old wives tale and any reputable vet will tell you that. Will a grain give more energy - yes! but that is what a good healthy diet will do for all mammals. If you do not want to give him more grain then see if switching to a soaked pellet - at 20 he is an older horse and can and will lose weight quickly. He needs fat and protein to keep his muscles working well and older animals do not metabolize feeds as well as they did when they were younger. A nice soaked Timothy pellet is great for older horses and has less calories than soaked alfalfa. Beet pulp is also great. 

I say this as someone who went to school for animal science and my focus was feeds and feeding - and my daughter is in vet school and her focus is large animal care.


----------



## ACinATX

The riding instructor brought a pig??? Was she thinking to desensitize the horses maybe? I mean, otherwise geez that doesn't say much about her horsemanship.


----------



## Animalia

ACinATX said:


> The riding instructor brought a pig??? Was she thinking to desensitize the horses maybe? I mean, otherwise geez that doesn't say much about her horsemanship.


No, it's just a pet and she brought it out to the farm to show it to everyone. Given that the barn owner told me three times to never bring my dog out there because her dogs will try to kill mine, I'm not sure how the pig-on-a-leash fared. LOL And the horses didn't like it.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> Just a suggestion since Stryder is colic prone at weather changes. His grain is not making him hot - that is an old wives tale and any reputable vet will tell you that. Will a grain give more energy - yes! but that is what a good healthy diet will do for all mammals. If you do not want to give him more grain then see if switching to a soaked pellet - at 20 he is an older horse and can and will lose weight quickly. He needs fat and protein to keep his muscles working well and older animals do not metabolize feeds as well as they did when they were younger. A nice soaked Timothy pellet is great for older horses and has less calories than soaked alfalfa. Beet pulp is also great.
> 
> I say this as someone who went to school for animal science and my focus was feeds and feeding - and my daughter is in vet school and her focus is large animal care.


I tend to agree with you. Thanks for your advice! I will always welcome educational info! I mentioned beet pulp to the owner a few weeks ago, I've seen it do wonders. But it requires hot water to prepare and prep time to soak and we don't have access to anything except a hose at the barn. The grain he's on is a senior feed and has a lot of protein, but so does the hay he's been getting--high alfalfa, very rich. So he's actually getting porky again. LOL The soaked pellets are an idea, but again, we have no place to prepare anything--but that could probably be done with cold water. I think she is putting him on something similar--she's switching him to a ration spreader. She decided to take him off grain altogether while he's at the barn. I think that's a bit of overkill since he JUST started finally putting weight on, but we'll see I guess. I like him having a little more energy, sometimes he is just a wet dishrag and that's no fun. 
I don't know if the other leaser has the time to do soaked feed. She has not ridden him yet--when she goes out it's only for a few minutes to throw him some grain and treats and that's it. One day she groomed him. 
I'm honestly just trying to keep my head down a bit and go with the flow, since he's not my horse. I know I'm the one riding him and benefitting or catching the brunt of issues his care brings up, but it's ultimately not my decision. At least this owner is attentive and does listen to me when I tell her something is up with him. 
Thanks again and I'll keep the soaked pellets in mind and try to sneak in a mention to the owner.


----------



## Animalia

So I'm thinking of getting a different English saddle. I had intended to get a dressage saddle last time, and accidently ended up with AP saddle--because I'm an idiot. LOL But i am just not comfortable with it on Strider. I was ok with it on Missy, but just barely. I would be happier with a saddle where I sit deeper--have a higher cantle and more knee roll. And that's a dressage saddle. 
For some reason I am determined to do English riding. I really do like it--especially for arena work. 
I had considered getting an Australian saddle, as I've wanted one my whole life, but I did some research and it sounds like they are too different from other saddles to make fit easy. Since it's not my horse and I would be buying used, there's no return. And it seems you sit and distribute your weight a bit differently too, so there might be a learning curve for the horse. Not things I want to deal with. If I'm wrong about this, I'm willing to listen. LOL 
So, I think I am looking for a dressage saddle, but I need to go find some to sit in to make sure. If any of the consignment or tack shops that sell used have one in my size, that is affordable, great. But it seems that anything sold in a store is 50% more expensive than buying direct from the owner. 
I already have stirrups that I love, so all I need is the saddle. Not sure how soon I can make this happen, but I'd like to have time to use it at the new barn for awhile. And then sell my other one.


----------



## Animalia

So today was a normal day--hallelujah! I needed it. Strider was totally himself--the himself who is less lazy at this barn. He had just enough pep to give me a good ride, but nothing stupid. He was attentive and calm. Since the day started out with a lot of anxiety, I am very glad. When we arrive, the dreaded yellow bobcat tractor was out putting hay in pastures. Ugh. On my way back from the pasture with Strider in hand, the tractor had come around in front of the barn--Strider stopped and refused to move on the lane we were one. Just dead stop and head bobbing and getting a little wild looking. Just a tiny bit. But then the tractor went off and he calmed right down again. I brought him over to it, while it was off and he sniffed and sniffed at it. I can't figure ot why he hates it, but apparently he's not alone--a couple other horses were out and they hated it too. 
We were in the arena with another horse and rider today, for a while anyway. She's a woman I've been getting friendly with as she's there most of the time I'm there--cleaning stalls. She's very nice. She was pretty involved with her horse though, so I hope I didn't bug her too much by prattling on. LOL Her leased mare has been pretty high strung lately apparently. 

Anyway, we had a good ride, he got a little more sweaty than I'd like for the amount of riding I did, but it dried up in about 20 minutes or so--with some towel rubbing. My biggest issue today was slipperiness. They've had some snow out there and it's all getting trampled and driven smooth by the tractors and other vehicles it's pretty icy in a lot of areas--some large areas. And RIGHT in front of the arena door is a big patch of ice that you have to walk on to get in. Strider slipped on that today. And my husband almost wiped out on the path to Strdier's pasture. I realize it's hard to deal with at the hovering just above or below freezing temps we've had, but I would think with all those horses walking around there, not to mention people, it would be higher priority. And it's going down to single digits and below zero in a couple days, so this could be a bad scene. Oh, and the arena door barely opens halfway because of all the snow and ice jammed into the track. It's been getting worse over the course of a week or more. I guess when you are at a bargain barn you can't have everything. But if it's going to be so icy all winter, that will be a real problem. I am liable if anything happens to Strider while he's under my direct control. If he slips and breaks a leg while I'm leading him, I'm responsible for the vet bills--up to $3,000 (the cost the owner put on him if she were to sell him). Not to mention this is her beloved first horse and I don't want anything to happen to him. And my husband and I don't need any more medical problems thank you. 

So, fingers crossed it all works out. I know, I'm a worryer. But I'm also hopeful and tolerant.


----------



## Animalia

Holy pain Batman!! Todays trip the barn ended in almost immobilizing and blinding pain. I have needed to go to the chiropractor since before Christmas--but she was closed all last week. All th stress I've been under from my pets' and my husband's medical problem have inflamed my condition to the level of a roaring dragon. I've been managing so far, but today, the hip pain that had been mild and intermittent since about last Wed., just flared up flaming licks of pain. By the time I got to the barn it was pretty sore, but I was ok. Then, after walking out to get Strider and getting into the arena to lunge him, I found I couldn't bend over without excruciating pain. Ugh, what? And walking in the arena was difficult due to the thick sand. I do ok on flat, smooth surfaces--so in the barn I could walk a lot better. I wasn't sure about riding, but I did it anyway. Getting on was fine, riding was fine and even getting off only hurt a little. Until I got on the ground. Then I was limping very heavily and just in a world of hurt. I fed and took care of Strider, walked ALL the way out to the pasture to put him away and as I was putting the electric tapes up (that serve as a gate) my husband, bless his heart had driving the car offroad through the farm to pick me up. (the tractors and trucks go up here so it was "legal" to drive there. But it's snowpacked and we don't have four wheel drive. LOL 
Well, this was great I thought--also because my ears were about to crack off my head from being frozen. But when I tried to get in the car, I couldn't bend my leg or fold myself into the car--I got it done with a lot of screaming and then couldn't relax into sitting position. It felt like my hip was dislocated or something. By the time we got home it was a little better--I was able to get out of the car with only some pain and I could do steps, with just a manageable amount of pain. Until I sat down to have a meal--screamed again and couldn't lean over to eat--so I have to lean back and bring the food to me. Ugh. 

It's definitely better with rest and there are just some movements I cannot do. I have an appt with the chrio tomorrow at 3:20, earliest they could get me in. Geez, what next? I think, "hope" this is due to my pelvis being way off--twisted, torqued, whatever and that the chiro can fix it. Otherwise, what, the ER? Orthopedic clinics are booked out for months--I know this because I have been scheduling appts for my husband. 

Ok, complaining over. I'm going to go take some anti-inflammatoryies and hope that helps. and then use heat I guess. I have no idea where to ice--it's deep in the joint if feels like. Nothing I can press on or feel externally. My husband asked if I wanted to borrow his cane! What a pair!


----------



## knightrider

So sorry you are going through this. I am saying prayers for you.


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> So sorry you are going through this. I am saying prayers for you.


Thank you!


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear this!  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear this!  I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks, I'm praying the chiropractor can fix me this afternoon. Or at least start to fix me. If it's just my disease process then I'm really up a creek.


----------



## Animalia

So, thank you Covid. I got a call from the Chrio canceling my appt. She was exposed to a patient who tested positive for Covid and then started not feeling well. So she is being tested and if it's negative, I can see her tomorrow. Otherwise maybe two weeks! I am actively looking for another chiro that uses the activator tool. I have a very particular body with my diseases and quirks and she knows them all--been seeing her for years. This really stinks. The hip is doing a little better, as long as I do nothing but rest. That can't go on forever. The rest of my body will start to tall apart if I don't move around enough. Ugh.


----------



## Animalia

So, the medical saga which seems like it went on forever, even though it was only a week, is finally nearing it's end. At least this chapter. LOL I have seen one new chiropractor, last Wednesday, and then my regular one yesterday. She said I could ride if I tolerated it. So, I went out today. And boy can I pick em'! It was single digit or below zero windchills--the wind at the farm was FIERCE and we rode in a haunted arena. I woke up not feeling good overall and the hip is still bugging me, but at least not keeping from doing stuff anymore. And I was determined to go see Stridery today. 
So I got all bundled up and while the day was not my friend, Strider was great today! He was so cute and charming. 
The first thing I did was take him to the indoor arena like usual. My husband and I were literally the only humans on the place and I think Strider felt special that he got to be out doing stuff while the other horses were all lonely. LOL 
Anyway, I got him in there, took off his coat and let him free! He immediately rolled and rolled and got a good scratch in. I don't think he's had that coat off or been groomed in over a week. My co-leaser is mostly just stopping out to feed him and give him treats and a pat--all in his pasture, after dark. She did finally ride him once, about two weeks ago, but not since. So, he was very ready for some attention! I got the whip out and just made him move--but let him do his own thing for a few minutes. Then I verbally and with hand cues just "wrangled" him into a free lunge--mostly a circle and he did it! Even with all that space he stayed joined to me. It was very nice. We did that for a few minutes, trot and canter and then I stopped, turned my back to him and he did a perfect join up. 
We went to the barn and he was SO happy to be groomed with the curry gloves. I've hardly ever seen him so relaxed and obviously enjoying the attention. I got him saddled and went back to the arena and I tentatively climbed on. The wind had picked up a LOT or changed direction or something since we had been in there 15 minutes earlier and the arena was like a haunted house. Between that and my bad hip, it took me a minute to get on. 
But, Strider was such a good boy for me. He was nervous, but he never did a full spook and only one little startle. And this, despite the fact that the arena was doing, in turns: screaming, banging, whistling, whooshing, tapping, howling, moaning and finally some high pitched cry that sounded almost like a woman yelling. THAT one got Strider's attention and he stopped stock still. It was pretty creepy. I decided not to canter given all the noise and his nervousness. And my hop. I was afraid if we were cantering and he did a bad startle it might wrench my hip badly. It was already hurting to ride, so after 15 minutes I got off. It was a shame since he was feeling physically and mentally so good otherwise. We would have had a really good ride. He was at that sweet spot of having energy and willingness, but not being a fireball/too much energy. 
Hopefully we'll make it out on Friday and he will still be feeling good. One can hope anyway. LOL I was happy. I didn't want to overdo the hip and after riding, it actually felt better, like I stretched it just the right amount. 
I am trying to really enjoy my horse time, since my husband will probably be having neck fusion surgery sometime this year ( we are hoping it can wait for the end of the year). I've been agonizing over when is the best time to stop riding for 2-3 months or more while he can't drive. Next Winter would be the best for us--he hates the cold and I wouldn't have to worry about a place to ride on his owner's property--or paying for board again. But who knows what will happen. I'm trying to prepare for this mentally and physically. I'll have to do all the heavy lilfting for several months while he's recuperating. I'll have to take care of him, listen to him rant and rave as he is cooped up, and figure out how to get him to doctor's appt and run errands. I am putting aside some cash now from a recent bit of money we received, for cab and uber rides and grocery delivery fees, etc. Ugh. Not fun stuff to contemplate.


----------



## Animalia

I needed a good riding day today and I didn't get it. I went out there, did the usual routine. Strider was really pretty good for free lunging again. He was a little sluggish, but I expected that after another huge temp swing from yesterday to today. He did his usual cough a couple times when he started trotting. I got him tacked up and got on and after a couple turns around the arena at a walk, I asked for trot. He stumbled a bit, refused, I persisted and he trotted. And coughed. And coughed again, and again, and then sort of swayed to one side a bit. I hopped off, afraid he might go down. I had him move around a little, just walk a small circle around me. He was fine. So I got back on, asked for tort, and he was able to trot two laps around the arena and then stated coughing and coughing again. He did that weird swaying thing again and I hopped off again. I got the whip out this time and lunged him again. He was coughing intermittently at the trot. I asked for canter and it was ALL coughing. I immediately stopped him and had him walk. He was fine at a walk. I thought, ok, I'll just get on and we'll walk for a few minutes so I get my hip some more riding time and stretching. So I got back on for the third time and at a walk, he still felt off under me. Hard to explain, but I got off and said that's enough. Then he coughed a few times just standing in the barn. 
I told his owner immediately when I left the barn. The other leaser then said she also had noticed him coughing just a few times the day before, but nothing like what I was describing. But he had/has no snotty nose, clear eyes, no wheezing or rails. So the owner said she wasn't worried about it for now and we should just keep an eye on him. The other leaser is going out tomorrow and she'll take his temperature. 
I hope he's ok. But I did my part in reporting it--and checking him for wheezing and other symptoms. The owner has had him for 18 years, so she must know him and what indicates true "sick" or not. I'm wondering if he got something irritating in his throat--the cough was kind of a gagging hack. Anyway, I'm going to try to not worry about it anymore, I did my part. 
I have enough to worry about since we saw the spinal surgeon yesterday and he said my husband's condition is serious and we had to schedule neck surgery. He said we could wait until the end of March, but no longer. Good news is he's going to be able to do the anterior approach (going in through thte front instead of the back) which has a better and shorter recovery time. He won't be able to drive for 6 weeks, and hopefully that will be all. I may be able to get some rides to the barn for the last month of Strider's board there (April), if not, the other leaser said she'll just cover April by herself. She's very nice. She offered that she may be able to come pick me up for a couple rides--and she lives about 40 minutes away from me! And I may have a couple other opportunities as well. But even if it's the full 6 weeks with no riding, I'm ok with it. I just want my husband to be ok! And I'll only miss a little wet, muddy Spring riding. I'll be back able to do trail riding by the end of May. And Spring is the best walking weather for me, if I need to walk to places to get supplies. 
But all the stress I've been under lately has finally caused me to break out with thrush! Yea, or I've been hanging around with horses too much. LOL It's on my tongue. So gross. But hopefully I can kick it quickly with my natural treatments. 

Now I have the weekend off from doctor's appts and horses and I can hopefully relax a bit.


----------



## Animalia

Well, no riding again today. So frustrating. I was having the worst day besides everything else. I really wanted a good ride. Instead I get Strider being a fireball of energy--and acting naughty and stil coughing. It got worse and worse as I free lunged him--he was racing around the arena at a full gallop for a while, I couldn't get him to slow--he was so full of energy--and coughing the whole time, a few times here and there, then a break for a minute or so, then more coughing. But then he seemed to have a lull and I thought maybe it was over. He was calmed enough to finally be done, so I took him in and got him tacked up--trying to be hopeful. No coughing in the barn. 
We got to the arena and I walked him around a minute or two and he started coughing again---really bad. His breath in after coughing was a loud labored gurgling, but it only lasted for a few seconds. He seemed totally fine in every other way. He was not in distress or gasping for air--other than those few seconds after a cough. No heaving of the sides or nostrils. I didn't even get on and took him back into the barn. He coughed several more times while I was getting him undone and getting his feed, etc. Same thing, that gurgling on the back end. 
The owner is calling the vet out, might not be able to get there until Friday. Strider's temp and heartrate are normal and unless he's exercising, you'd never know anything is wrong with him. But he's been coughing since at least Thursday, so it's time to get him checked for sure. 
I broke down crying in the barn while waiting for him to eat. THere's just been too much lately. My husband's neck issues continue to be a source of stress. This morning he found a video from a California chiropractor who says you should (almost) never have surgery for cervical stenosis and that's it's treatable, even in advanced stages, with chiropractic care. He brought up some interesting points, but he's also an alarmist in the other direction. So we've now got the AMA world saying do the surgery and very soon or there's a good chance you'll be paralyzed soon and now the alternative world is saying don't do any surgery or you'll be crippled and in pain the rest of your life. Ahhh!! My husband doesn't want the surgery now, but he's not saying "no" just yet. But we do need to go on a whole trip (deep dive) down the research road now, talking to different doctors and alternative practitioners and reading, etc. It's exhausting and terrifying. Oh, and the supposedly altruistic chiropractor from youtube? He only charges $500 for a 30 minute phone consult!! And insurance doesn't cover it. Yea, what a humanitarian.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm so sorry things are not going well right now, but try to keep your head up. It's good that Strider is going to get checked out, before his coughing gets worse. Poor boy! Wonder what's going on.
All the stress definitely can hit you at once. Regarding your husband, it's definitely important to get more than one opinion, so that's a good route to take. It'll all workout the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Animalia

So the vet came out today to see Strider. He has a definite throat irritation. She was able to get him coughing with just slight pressure, no need for an exercise test--he coughed for 5 minutes after she did that. He's not sick at all,, but she did take blood for a CBC and Chem panel just to be sure. And his owner requested a Cushings test too. The vet put him on an antihistamine for two weeks and we can't exercise him for at least a week or two--only hand walking. We have to bring hot water (there's none on the farm) to moisten his feed and avoid carrots or other scratchy treats. 
She wants him to get the pills twice a day for at least a week, but we don't think that will happen. None of us lives close enough to go out twice per day. She said once per day might be enough if that's all we can manage. Between the owner and the other leaser, he will get them twice today and over the weekend at least. So that's 3 days. 
So today all I did was walk him around the property for 30 minutes so he would get some exercise at least. The vet said we could walk him inside the arena, but I hate walking in the arena sand, around and around and with it being so cold--it's pretty dusty in there, which we're trying to avoid. I can handle the cold, so we'll be walking outside for the next couple weeks. And he did cough when we were walking into the bitter cold wind, so we didn't walk that direction anymore. 
So, since my hip was bad for over a week, and now he's been coughing for over a week, I already haven't ridden for 2 weeks. Ugh. So a month off. And riding is what seems to help my hip, so shoot! I'm gonna be so outta shape the next time I ride. And he's going to be SO full of energy. He's already dancing and prancing on the lead rope. 
Bummer, but that's life with horses I guess. At least it's noting serious. But another sick animal is just not what I needed in my life right now.


----------



## carshon

Throat irritation sounds terrible. I wonder if the arena dust caused the irritation? Where my husband takes lessons they wet the arena down before every lesson and she added special dustless "stuff" to the arena to keep the footing good and cut down on the dust.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> Throat irritation sounds terrible. I wonder if the arena dust caused the irritation? Where my husband takes lessons they wet the arena down before every lesson and she added special dustless "stuff" to the arena to keep the footing good and cut down on the dust.


I'm sure it's not helping, but I don't think this is a particularly dusty arena. I'm pretty sensitive to that and this one doesn't bother me. They can't wet it down right now because it's Winter and we've been having a lot of subzero nights and single digit days. It would just freeze. I think it has more to do with the extreme cold air we've been having. And something maybe getting stuck in there, or a little bit of a virus. His owner said he had a choke about 6 years ago and there might be scar tissue there that is more easily irritated. Honestly, I'm wondering if he ate some arena sand. My co-leaser did a bit of a bonehead move and fed him his grain in the arena one day--right before this started. He's a messy eater and always tries to clean up his grain from outside the bowl--and that time, the grain was sprinkled all over the sand. His owner already knows about it and said not to do that again. But the next day, I came out and didn't realize this had happened and he was snuffling around over in that area where I found out later she had fed him his grain. (pictures). So who knows. It was only for a few seconds, but with that and the few minutes he was eating over there the day before, anything is possibly. 
And he only does it when exercising--above a walk or in a very strong, cold headwind.


----------



## PoptartShop

Poor buddy, I'm glad they got him checked out though. I'm sure the cold weather doesn't help, either. But at least you can still spend time with him, even though you're not riding, you'll bounce right back when you do again!  Try not to get discouraged. I haven't ridden in a few weeks now myself (weather). Winter is tough.


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Poor buddy, I'm glad they got him checked out though. I'm sure the cold weather doesn't help, either. But at least you can still spend time with him, even though you're not riding, you'll bounce right back when you do again!  Try not to get discouraged. I haven't ridden in a few weeks now myself (weather). Winter is tough.


Yea, thanks. I'm going to try riding bareback today, while my husband leads him around the arena. I figure if I at least sit on him for a few minutes, it might help my hips. I wouldn't want to "ride" him--put a saddle on and a bridle with a throat latch and all that, causing more irritation. And with just a halter on, if I "rode" him, he may run away with me a little, and do further irritation. So hand-walking only--hopefully my weight won't cause a problem.


----------



## Animalia

So we got blood results back on Monday afternoon--Strider has an infection and he's anemic. Unfortunately, the owner is working double shifts every single day this week--basically she's working from 8-noon and 1-10 (two jobs). So my co-leaser was able to drive to her house to get the antibiotics and she's been going out twice a day to give Strider the Ab's. I can only go out twice a week--once a day, so I'm not much help. She's really been amazing. She crushed all the pills into separate dose baggies and bought applesauce to mix them with in separate bowls before we add to grain. She's really going all out. It's very tough to have a horse at a boarding facility when they need meds twice per day. He's also going to need a red cell supplement and hopefully that will arrive this weekend. 
It's really weird that's he's sick. He's getting the best quality hay in the state--the hay this place grows is in high demand and very expensive. He's getting grain almost every day and supplements and he lives outdoors, and he's had no fever. And he has not acted one bit sick--at all. 

Is anemia a common thing in horses when they get sick? Or is this weird? Given the anemia, I was worried about Exercise Induced Pulmonary Haemorrhage , but I'm assuming the vet would have ruled that out by now. And she put him on Ab's so it's a bacterial infection and hopefully not contagious. 
Ugh, but no riding for 10 more days minimum now. So we're driving an hour and a half round trip, early in the morning--in the bitter temps we've been having--just to spend 15 minutes giving grain and pills. I hope he does get better and stay better. He's too young and in great shape to be put out of commission.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow, that is tough. I would suggest putting this question to the health section here, you are bound to get the best answers from the people there.


----------



## carshon

To be honest I don't think that riding again in 10 days is a certainty. Anemia is horses is not really that common and that could be part of the coughing. He may need a blood test to determine if he is deficient in iron and then a supplement other to cover that deficiency. I realize Red Cell was ordered but the root cause of the anemia needs to be addressed. A hay test could help determine what minerals the hay is deficient in.

He is an older horse and could have an underlying health issue causing the anemia. 

I'm glad the other boarder has been able to step up- now more than ever its important that he get his anitbiotics on time and for the full dose.


----------



## egrogan

I agree with @carshon, anemia is very rare in horses. Probably more common to have horses getting too much iron in their diets, rather than not enough.

I wonder if he could actually be moved back to his owner's barn so that it's more feasible for him to get the treatment and special diet that he'll need to recover? Sounds like the boarding barn doesn't offer a lot of services so it might be easier if he's at home?


----------



## Animalia

So, Strider is almost done with his meds. Tomorrow is the last day of antibiotics. I imagine he'll be on the Red Cell indefinitely. We have managed to get his meds to him twice a day, between the three of us, mostly me and my co-leaser and more her since she lives close. We went three mornings in a row this week, but then I had medical appts today and tomorrow in the am, so she's doing both am and pm. 
Strider continues to not act sick at all. I don't know when he gets rechecked on the anemia. The vet bill was $500 for this "minor" infection. The owner covers that. Me and my co-leaser buy some incidentals and are paying for his grain while he's at the boarding barn to help out. None of us are made of money, even the owner. LOL 

Crossing fingers that I can start riding next week. Even if we need to go easy on him and just walk, that will help my body. Riding is very therapeutic for my all my medical problems and I'm really missing it--in more pain and less limber lately. Of course, Strider might have other ideas about "going slow". I know he's full of energy right now. There may be a lot of longing in his future. LOL 

So, I have really good news too!! We saw a surgeon at the neighboring medical system that is comparable to the Mayo clinic--it's that good. World renowned surgeons at the Spine Care clinic. and they said NO SURGERY for my husband! We were SO relieved. They said since he's asymptomatic there is no reason to do something as dangerous as surgery right now. Since surgery is only about 56% successful anyway and almost always causes more problems and would make my husband worse than he is now. They said maybe in 5 years or so he'll be exhibiting symptoms and they can look at surgery then, but even so, it would be a less invasive surgery than they wanted to do at the first hospital. Much better recovery time and less potential for long term damage. 
We are hoping with some alternative therapies and exercises we can stave off surgery possibly forever. Life is still crazy with all the chiropractor and physical therapy appts and other stuff, but the huge weight is off our shoulders. The stupid thing is, the surgeons agrees with all the alternative stuff, but most of it is not covered by insurance. So, if he had the $250,000 surgery, we'd put out less money than we will now going to all the "therapies" like acupuncture and massage and others. 

And then all my cats decided to get sick last week. The three adults all wouldn't eat and there was some vomiting. I figured it was just hairballs, and I was right--but it was BAD. I had neglected their furminator treatments the last couple of months and hadn't buttered their paws either. ( I use butter a couple times per month or so to keep things moving). So now they were all in a world of hurt. I got the skinny older one back on track a little quicker than the two fatties. They visibly lost weight and I was just about to have to take my older one to the vet, but I went on a campagin over the weekend to kick this. I gave her pumpkin, vaseline, Marshmallow root and fed her a thick chicken bone-broth with a syringe so she would get some nutrition. She was keeping liquids down, just not food. After a week of barely eating anything--she slowly started to eat a little and today she has asked for food four times and finished her bowl every time! Such a relief! 
Now, if every one of us in the house, and the barn, could just stay healthy the rest of the year, I'd appreciate it! LOL


----------



## Animalia

Well, I rode Strider on Tuesday. I lunged him first and no coughing at all--even at a canter. So I tacked him up and got on and we walked for about 10 minutes and then I tried trotting and he immediately started coughing--several times. I pushed him through it to make sure he wasn't "playing sick" so I'd get off. LOL But over the next minute or so, he continued to cough every few seconds. So I finally slowed him. He didn't cough at all at the walk--but every time I trotted him he coughed. And put is head way down and acted in distress. But the last time I tried totting him--to take a video for the owner, he only coughed once in over a minute of trotting. Huh? 
There was a trainer in there at the tail end and she asked what the problem was--just being chatty. I told her and said maybe I should get ona nd trot and run him even more to see if he just need to cough it all out from being sick and not moving around much for two weeks. Well, the farrier showed up, so there was no time to try that--even if I wanted to--which I wasn't sure about. He also needed his feet done badly--so that was causing a sluggish, sloppy and stumbling walk and trot. He also mouths the bit a LOT and before he got sick, that Western bit never bothered him at all. 
And of course, when my co-leaser rode him for 15 minutes two days earlier, he didn't cough at all at the trot--but he did mouth the bit a lot. SO, since riding seems to make him cough more ('ve ridden him a lot more than the other woman) I asked the owner if the tight cinch and the weight on his back could be causing more lung distress. She thought maybe it was the bit--pressing on his tongue and then irritating that throat. 
So tomorrow I'm bringing my side-pull rope halter and will ride him in that to see if it makes any difference. Of course, he could just be better by that time too. So if there's no coughing, I'll try the bit the next time for comparison. He's also getting very warm and damp from just walking and tiny amount of trotting, so I guess he has to be brought back slowly to full exercise. I did canter him on the lunge line--but only about two or three circles on each side. 
I'll report back on the rope halter!


----------



## carshon

I hope he gets better. This sounds harsh but animals do not "play" sick. This gelding is sick and probably has been sick for some time. Horses hide sickness or weakness - they have to in order to survive. He is not plotting for you not to ride him - he is trying to breathe.


----------



## Animalia

I'm glad to report that Strider did great yesterday! He only coughed once or twice at the start of trotting while I free lunged him and he's done that most of his life. He coughed once when I rode him and that was it! I rode in the side pull rope halter. I really like that thing. He was a little stubborn in it, until I realized I could do a combo of neck reining and direct reining. For instance, he wasnted to be done and kept trying to turn around--which he doesn't usually do in a bit. But when I kept the rin laying against his neck, that kept him straight--since he's more used to neck reining these days. 
I'm going to ride him in that for awhile, to give his throat more time to fully heal, in case the bit WAS causing some irritation. I am wondering if he'll get more sassy in it and take more advantage, or get better. I guess time will tell, LOL. 

I was really pleased with his free lunging too--even in the big arena. It's not perfect, but I like it better than the lunge line and he is listening to me. His only problem is he turns around on his own sometimes--when I haven't told him, so then I have to run after him to turn him back. Good exercise for me too. LOL 

Now, if my hip would just get back in the game. It's been hurting a lot while I ride--especially at the trot. I haven't cantered yet. But yesterday after a lot of trotting, I just stayed on and we walked and did patterns in the arena. Gave me something to focus on (and him too) while at a boring walk and I realized after about 10 minutes or so that I had relaxed and my hip had been able to settle and sink down. Getting off is a total nightmare. I am so grateful I have a good horse who is more than happy to stand stock still while I get off. Yesterday, I brought my leg out straight and levered it slowly over his back, then leaned more on his neck so I didn't have the bend the leg so much until I could finally get it free and slide off. I was using him like a jungle gym and he never moved an inch. 
It's getting better. It feels better today than it did before I rode. My inflammatory condition has just gotten all flared up with the last couple of months of stress and it takes a long time for it ebb again and all the areas that were affected to get better. So I might be dealing with some issues with that hip for awhile. But riding is good for it, and good for me overall.


----------



## Animalia

Had a good day with Strider yesterday! He's finally feeling fully better I think. I rode him in the bitless side pull again and he did great. He does try to take advantage a couple times during the ride--trying to turn around and head for the entrance, but I only had to fight him with him a little to convince him and then he was fine the rest of the ride. 
When I got him out of the pasture and got into the arena--I let him loose and he rolled--twice! Got up, shook off and then went down again. LOL Then he TOOK OFF at a bucking gallop and wouldn't stop for several minutes--just racing around the arena and stopping to twirl and change directions--mane and tail flying. It looked he was doing a Liberty performance! LOL Once he got the wiggles out, I lunged him for real--at a walk and trot. 
When I was ready to ride, I got on and my hip went OUCH! It was very painful for the first 10 minutes--but then it slowly started to settle. Trotting--whether seated trot or posting really bothers the hip. So we did a LOT of trotting, trying both ways. And he only coughed twice in a half hour--which, in an arena--is pretty normal for him. And after trotting for a few minutes, we had to walk for awhile to let my hip settle down again. We did a lot of patterns and then trotted the pattersn! I usually have trouble keeping him at a trot through the patterns, but we did a lot better yesterday. And THEN, I decided to try cantering. Took me three tries to get him into a canter. I was tentative and worried about my hip, so it was a little sketchy when I asked for canter. LOL But we finally made it, and I was fine. The rocking motion of urging him to walk faster was hurting, but the rocking motion of canter didn't hurt at all. Go figure. 

I am really hoping this hip gets sorted out soon. Life, please don't take horses away from me again. 
It's still been crazy as heck around our house. My bird's wing is finally healed--but deformed. So we are working on learning to fly again. She can do a little bit--crooked and always angled down to end on the floor. But I'm hopefull with more exercise and building up the muscles--she'll be able to fly at least short distances without falling to the floor. I'm hopeful, because she's doing little bits. 
And my husband continues to be stressed out about his medical conditions and both of us are still going to physical therapy and the chiropractor a lot right now, plus going to the barn two days a week and now we have some all day doctor visits coming up over the next month because of a research study he's been in for two years is starting back again--to re-grow salivary glands since his were irradiated during his cancer treatments. So everything just happens at once. We are feeling old and tired. And yesterday was my birthday and he was cranky and depressed all day and dumped on me all day. Nice. At least Strider was good yesterday.


----------



## knightrider

I liked the horsey bits. The home bits I didn't like. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’m sorry to hear of the medical issues, but happy you had a good day with Strider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animalia

Random post today. LOL Pics I forgot to post from a couple weeks ago--first day riding Strider after he was sick. He was still coughing a bit, so I couldn't ride much, so we took pictures



















































.


----------



## Animalia

I finally had a decent ride on Strider today, after like what--close to two months?? What a waste of board fees that was! LOL Anyway, he hasn't been exercised much since I only rode once last week and the other gal that co-leases him has only ridden him like 3 times since early December and she hasn't had time to lunge him either. So apparently he got ridden twice yesterday. The owner went out to do a trace clip on him and she rode him--and she's not easy on him--she said he was very sassy and spirited and she worked him good. then my co-leaser went out and rode him for an hour last night and he was spirited and sassy for her--including bucking. So I thought, after all that and with it being a very warm day--mid 40's, he'd be all mopey and tired today. NOPE! 

I let him loose in the arena and it took only a tiny amount of coaxing to get him to take off and RUN for several minutes, both directions. Then on the lunge line for walk and trot (because someone came in with another horse). Then when I rode him, he did fine for the first 15 minutes at walk and trot, but walking kind of choppy again and "forced". Then all of a sudden whenever I asked for trot, he put his head way down, close to the ground and tucked his chin in towards his chest. I was alarmed, thinking he was having trouble breathing and couldn't cough or something. But at a walk he was fine--but "tight". the trot was tight too. He was all "coiled", like a spring that's stuck. When I would say his name sharply, he would pick his head up for a few seconds and then tuck it down again. And he refused to canter. After about 10 minutes or so of this, I got off and put the lunge line on again. I wanted to see what this was. 
So, he did the same thing. That worried me a bit, but he was also looking very sassy--like ticked off and like he was fighting--but trying not to SHOW me he was fighting. The training was there, but he wasn't happy. So I pushed him to canter and he was reluctant, and I pushed and finally WHAM--he took off--bucking and twisting like a bronc and flying around me like a wild thing. I kept him going and then switched directions--same thing. And I made him run it out--until he really didn't want to run anymore, and I took the pressure off. I did trot and made him go until he smoothed that out too and stopped that head down garbage and until he uncoiled and stretched out. 
THEN I got back on him and we had a great ride for the next 20 minutes. Canter was great--he picked it up easily and didn't buck or jig and didn't need a ton of pressure to keep going. We did two circles around the arena in each direction. And more trotting. And then we were done. 
I was so proud of myself for figuring this out. This is what his owner is talking about when she has to work him until she gets brain. I've just never seen him be quite this bad. She works it out in the saddle--I am not confident to do that. LOL And my hip is still not 100%, so sudden movements might really hurt--if he has a bad brat episode. LOL At least now I know what to do! 
Looking forward to getting outside for some riding soon!


----------



## Animalia

Spring Fever! Another day like Monday with Strider. But today, I was beat up by th4e time I got there and just could never uite get him fully over that hump. Last night before bed, my youngest cat bopped me in the eye by accident and scratched my cornea. Yea--ow. So thats hurts like crazy today. I started the morning with an eyewash, then a session with my therapist on the phone, then an appt with my physical therapist and then out to the barn. I was already feeling rather drained --emotionally and physically. I got Strider out and into the arena and had to wait for a few minutes while some people were packing up to leave. I was going to just use the lunge line, but he was practically running over the top of me and got tangled in the line at one point--being a brat, so I decided to wait until I could let him loose for a few minutes. So I did--and he RAN, and ran and ran. Snorting and blowing like a wild man. I finally called him in and put him on the lunge line for some w,t,c work--under control. Still plenty of energy. We did this for about 10 more minutes. 
Then I went back to the barn and when I walked into the barn--it sounded like WWIII was happening. Apparently, the owner takes the tractor RIGHT into the barn overhead and scrapes the scoop against the floor and bangs around. If you'd see this barn, you'd be cringing. It's dissolving and disintegrating. And he's doing this RIGHT over the horse's heads! I was terrified--much less the horse! Apparently he' does this--no matter what's going on, whenever we wants. One time last week while the farrier was there--with a horse in the narrow aisle--that didn't go over so well. And other dangerous times. So, we got ready outside. Even then, next the barn it sounded like the tractor was going to come right through the wall above and land on us. Geez. 
While grooming, I did something to my finger--I think I sprained it. It HURT like crazy and I couldn't move it. My index finger. Great. Tacking up was frun. 

All the while my eye is watering, making my nose run and my hip is talking to me. So when I finally got on, I was already "done". I got off and lunged him again, becasue he was doing that bratty coiled up thing with his head down. I lunged him until he stretched out and smoothed his stride. Got on and he was still only a little better in the saddle. I rode for about 15 more mintues, at a fast trot and fast canter (he STILL had plenty of energy) and then I was done. Now I'm exhausted and want to go curl up and melt away. LOL


----------



## carshon

When you say over your head do you mean literally over your head? As in the stalls are under the barn? Like a bank barn? Sounds scary!!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> When you say over your head do you mean literally over your head? As in the stalls are under the barn? Like a bank barn? Sounds scary!!


Yes, directly over the stalls and the aisle. And it's not a super tall ceiling in the barn. It's nuts. All the hay and bedding is stored up there. But he does other stuff up there with the tractor apparently. He runs it up an external ramp on the other side I guess--it's not banked that much. AND he uses the tractor to move horses out to the pasture and back--two horses on lead ropes he holds in one hand while driving with the other hand and they have to run right next to the tractor. I gotta take a picture of this place. The buildings are just falling apart. Including their house--no windows in the second floor. It looks almost condemnable. They grow their own hay and they don't provide grain or any other services to the boarders. they have over 60 boarders. Where is all the money going? 
I'm glad we have a place to ride for the Winter and the other boarders out there are so friendly and nice, but there's a lot I won't miss about this place. Least of all the smell! I stink SO bad when I get done. Not just that "horsey" smell, but really obnoxious, pungent and ripe. It must be the hay or the soil or both. Their poop just reeks. I've never thought horse poop smelled bad til I got to this place. And the barn reeks of ammonia constantly--like hit you in the face.


----------



## Animalia

Well, it's always something lately. Yesterday, Strider was in a great mood. Relaxed, but energetic. Perfect combo for him! This was good because I felt awful physically--firbromyalgia flaring up for overall body aches, intestinal cramps, sinus headache , etc. I free lunged him and he did SO well--even in the big arena! He didn't do that crazy galloping and bucking and snorting. He ran a lot--but stretched out and nice pace. And he ran around me--didn't always run to the door at the end of every circle and he switched direction whenever I asked and trotted and walked. Only ran away once when I asked for trot--he took off at a canter. He did have some energy.  And after running around after him in the arena, I was breathing hard and the exercise really calmed me down! That and his great attitude. 
So then I got him saddled and from the minute I put the bit in he was disturbed. Just mouthing it and very uncomfortable--opening his mouth and miserable. I got him into the arena nd he was not even wanting me to lead him--the bit was so uncomfortable. So I took him back tot he banr and put my bitless bridle on him--he was so much happier. I started riding and after a couple minutes into trotting, he coughed and coughed again and again. Not as bad as he did a few weeks ago--but headed that direction. Every time we trotted. Then he seemed to calm a bit for a while, so I tried cantering--no way--cough and throw him off stride--go a few paces and cough again and throw off stride. I just coulnd't keep him in a canter and he was really resisting, so I didn't push him. We trotted a bunch more because I just wanted to see if he had a snoot full of dust that he needed to cough out. He had rolled in the arena nd took a total dust bath--clouds of it. But it didn't work, he kept coughing here and there. So I took him outside and we walked around the farm for 15 minutes and he coughed a few times. Very windy. This was starting to match the MO from when he was sick, so I was done. In every other way he was fine. 
The owner is coming out on Friday and I don't think he'll be worked again before then, so I'm glad she'll be there for the next time I ride. I'm hoping this was just an irritation and not a true infection. He didn't seem in as much distress with the coughing, like he did last time. He wasn't holding his dead down or heaving a lot. But I'm still frustrated and worried. I already spent a month of board on a horse I couldn't ride and we had to drive to give meds many extra trips so my husband wasn't happy. 
Praying for healing!


----------



## carshon

The bank barn could have something to do with it. If there is not great ventilation and he is not outside most of the day he could be having issues from all of the dust. Sending healing thoughts


----------



## Animalia

He is actually on pasture board and never in the barn except for tacking up. Thanks!


----------



## Animalia

So yesterday was fun--but also caused me some anxiety. Strider's owner was there with two of her horses--one for training and one just to ride and get ready for a clinic she has next month. She has no place to really ride at her farm--which is why I'm at this other place too. LOL I think she might be there again, unless her place dries up outdoors and she can use the small/medium outdoor arena she has half finished. 

Well, poor Strider is all I can say. When I got there, she was in the indoor with the trainer, on her mare. The other horse, her young TW, was tied outside the barn door with a haybag. He's very sweet so we greeted him and he seemed to recognize us. Then I went out to get Strider--in the farthest pasture on the other side of the large outdoor arena nd down the lane too. So no sight line or anything and out of earshot for humans. Strider was waiting for me at the gate--never happens. I got him out and he started whinnying--and then the TW whinnied from down at the barn and they kept up "talking" all the back to the barn. They were overjoyed to see each other. It was so cute. Strider was just SO distracted the whole time. I took him in the barn and he just wanted to get back out! Dance and prance and being an excited jerk basically. 
I took him down to the arena to lunge him and greet his owner and her mare--and again--overjoyed horses! Getting him tacked up after that--back in the barn was a nightmare. He just wanted to be back by his herd mates. 
Fiinally got done and got him back down in the arena. His owner had setup a big obstacle course in the arena, mostly for Strider and me, although she used it too. Well, Strider decided that this was a good day to make me look like an absolute idiot in the saddle. It was so hard to get him and keep him at a trot through any of the obstacles. He was tripping a lot too and completely knocked down the poles on the "walkover" jump the first time through. He refused to canter--took me four or five tries to get him setup to canter --his owner giving me directions and corrections the whole time. I finally got him going--like a rusty wheel that takes a minute to get up to full speed and twice he tripped so bad it stopped him and totally broke the canter and the rest of the time he just wouldn't keep running--through I was squeezing like I'm supposed to. Finally, the TW --who is out of shape--was done so the owner got off. It felt weird to keep riding--although I would normally have gone a little longer--so I asked if she wanted to ride Strider. So she did. And OMG, what a difference. Strider is a gorgeous mover and pretty horse, especially when all collected and moving well. He was still being a turkey for her--he didn't always canter the first time she asked him either--but the difference in his collected look--no tripping and beautiful trotting and cantering through the obstacles at a consistent pace was just beauty in motion. And made me feel SO inferior. She said I need to drive him forward more with my feet to collect his hindquarters under him so he doesn't trip on the front so much. Ugh. I'll work on that. But I'm not even totally sure what this means and how it's different than what I'm doing--or maybe I'm just not doing it enough. 
She rode for less than 10 minutes and when she got off she just kept saying " I can't believe how much work he is to ride" "he's so much work to ride"--she was tired and hurting! LOL You can never STOP riding with Strider. You don't put him into a trot and sit and ride the trot and work on your seat or whatever. You have to KEEP pushing, doing pressure and urging him and it's so hard for me to keep him in an even pace. I'm getting better though. 
When I told my husband how I was kind of embarrassed about all this he said "how many lessons has she had in her lifetime?" And "how long as she been riding that horse and had lessons ON him?" Well, the answer is 17 years of riding him and many years or lessons in total and training and lessons with him specifically at least a couple of years. So, I guess it's ok that I'm not "all that" and she rides him SO much better.  If I keep riding him another year, I think I'll at least look better. I mean, she will always ride him better of course--but I'd like to come up and meet her halfway at least. I hope that's an attainable goal. Right now I feel like a rank amateur/beginner. 
The part that makes me a little miffed is that I felt like I was doing great with him in the last few weeks--actually the whole time he's been at this barn--when he wasn't sick. Most days I had no or very little trouble getting him into canter and holding it for at least a full turn of the arena if not more. And the trotting has gotten a lot more consistent as far as pace. And it all just fell apart yesterday. Maybe it was just all too overwhelming for him. 

Well then, when she left, he was about halfway done eating and she left th barn and he STOPPED eating to try and follow her when the door closed. Food is everything to him and usually nothing will get his face out of that food bowl. When we put the other two horses in the trailer before this, he didn't understand why he didn't get put in too--he was trying to get in. So then, I got him to eat again and when he heard the trailer actually pulling away he set off whinnying like crazy. I took him outside to take him back to the pasture and he was frantically looking for the trailer where it had been. It was so sad. I felt so bad and like a big meaning for making him stay this place--he so clearly wanted to go home.


----------



## PoptartShop

Try not to be so hard on yourself. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to compare yourself to his owner. It sounds like there was a LOT going on that day, cut yourself some slack. Between him being a bit buddy sour, to the nerves of his owner being there, etc. that was a lot, for the both of you. 

You are doing great with him.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks for that. I've been feeling pretty down lately--physically and then mentally.


----------



## Animalia

Well, another disappointing day today. It was warm out and he was blanketed until I got there. It's usually so cold and windy at that place and it was only about 41 degrees when I got there, but the sun had come out within a half hour of me getting there. Got there about 11AM. I took his blanket off and he was a furnace under there! Understandably, he was not very spunky. Let him loose in the arena and he didn't even want to run. I had to urge him to move out and then he did run a little, but I had to keep forcing him to. So I just put him on the lunge line after that and did a couple minutes at w,t,c --he really had to be forced to canter. 

So then I rode him and about the same thing. He was so lazy I could barely keep him trotting. This was more like the old Strider I got to know last year. And then I was just about to ask for canter--had already given the physical cue, but not the word and two birds that were playing around the roof corners of the arena (inside) spooked him and he skittered and danced sideways halfway across the arena. It wasn't terrible, but if we had been running, or starting to run, it might have been worse for me. Then those birds spooked him a couple more times--just hard flinches really, but enough that I didn't feel comfortable cantering--especially when I knew I was going to have to put all my effort into getting him going and keeping him going. So I chickened out and didn't canter today. 
I'm also having trouble getting him to stay at a trot through obstacles and around barrels/cones etc. As soon as we turn he wants to slow to walk. And I was trying to do the collection thing his owner was talking about but I think I'm failing. It doesn't seems like he's carrying himself well and he's still tripping when I ride him, so am I not controlling his back end enough and keeping him out of his way? Might be time for a lesson with a riding instructor. I did try and the person at this barn was just so busy she could never get me in. Maybe I should try again. I don't know. It's expensive and exhausting so I need to think about it. 
It's actually been a lot of work doing the barn twice (or more) per week. My husband is a little sick of the extra day during the week, with our various medical appts that just never seem to end too. I'm looking forward to going back to one day per week--and doing trail rides. Strider is very little trouble to ride on the trail. He loves to run and I don't even have to do much to get him to canter or gallop. He is a little trippy, but once he gets his shoes on he is so much better--even when there aren't rocks. His owner is starting to train one of her other horses for endurance riding. Her goal is to do a 33 mile ride by the end of this year. And next year--double that. So she wants people to go with her for the training. We normally do a max of 5 miles on our trail rides. I told her I could probably work up to 10 miles, but not much more. That will be about 4 hours in the saddle. Like I said--work up to it. LOL


----------



## Animalia

OMG, I had a great on Monday! So great I was tuckered out and forgot to write about it. LOL It was a gorgeous day--almost too hot for me--mid 60's, partly sunny, some humidity and only mild breeze. But it was good riding weather! 
Strider was in a good mood too! I did not expect to have a good day. 
About a half hour before we left, I started getting all anxious--a real anxiety attack, even in my gut. About.....nothing? I've been kind of a sissy lately, not real brave, feeling very scared in the saddle--and untrusting. Thinking Strider is going to trip or spook the whole time I'm int he saddle. And he does--both. He tripped at the canter a couple weeks ago and that shook me up a bit. And hurt my hip--which continues to be a problem, although it's healing--just slowly. 
I think the hip has been a big part of my confidence problems. That and just allowing my fears to run away with me. Well, this time, I told my husband about it on the way there. I told him I just needed to talk it out and get some comfort--he didn't have to fix it. Then, I started screwing up my courage. I took lots of deep breaths, said some prayers and a did a little tough love with myself "you can do this--just do it!". So I did! 
We worked in the indoor arena first--it was much cooler in there and the outdoor arena was still really soft and squishy for riding. I lunged him in there and it was ok for that, but I didn't like the feel while riding. 
I also did a little research on tripping horses and I came up with a theory that with my bad hip, I might be leaning forward too much when I ride (we have no mirrors in the arena) and I may be throwing him off balance a bit. So I focused on leaning back and I really worked him with my feet and legs more--more pressure to drive him forward. And I didn't wimp out at the canter and just went for it when I asked him. We ended up cantering several times around the arena (not all at once). I was getting him to do full circles most of the time. We did ton of trotting too--without stopping and when he did lose the trot I put him right back in it. And he didn't trip, at all, and he didn't spook at all. Then we went outside. 
There was one section of the farm that had a dry lane along the pastures and then I took that around the front of the farm and did a big loop around the arena and back to the dry lane. We did some cantering and trotting outside--yay! I rode for an hour and I felt so great--I had that old "horsey" feeling of being out with a horse and just doing whatever--without all that fear and over-thinking. I wasn't careless or reckless, but I was much looser and it felt great. And probably helped him relax too. 

Hoping to have more of these kinds of rides.


----------



## Animalia

Well, weather messed up my riding last week, so I only rode once. I can handle cold, or some rain--as long as Strider isn't soaking wet when I get there. But add in high winds and constant driving rain and temps just above freezing--no freaking way. 
So I rode yesterday. Below 30 degrees, but bright sunshine and very little wind. So it actually felt ok out, with the right clothes on. Strider however, was sluggish as heck. Even for lunging he was very lackluster. I think the up and down temp swings are really getting to him--or the terrain going from slippery/greasy, sloppy wet mud where you sink in up to your ankles and back to frozen peaks, lather rinse and repeat. Whatever it was, he was not wanting to do anything. Just getting him to trot was a huge chore and getting him to canter was like asking him to jump off a cliff. I got a couple short strides--but they were choppy and tight and sluggish and he didn't hold it. Even outside. The ground was perfect consistency for riding due to the temps, and he loves to GO outside, but not yesterday. And he also had a hard spook in the arena. There were birds banging around in there again, but I'm not sure it was them. I started out riding in the bit and he hated it. I was just thinking maybe I should switch it out for the bitless and, while at the trot, I was working the reins a tiny bit and I think I pulled a little to the side too much and he all of a sudden did one of those half-bow and then serious swish to the side--like a rodeo horse. A couple years ago that probably would have dumped me in the dirt. If I was in my AP saddle, it WOULD have dumped me in the dirt. But I didn't let it ruin me for the rest of the ride. I switched out the bridle and he was better that way. But still no energy. But more willing to try anyway. I think the bit might have caught him on a sharp wolf tooth and caused a jolt of pain. Or it was birds. LOL 
The good news is, I kept right on going and didn't let fear stop me. I was glad of that. So the ride wasn't a complete dud.  

Stider's birthday is Thursday--he'll be 21! So I'm buying him some beer and doing some birthday photos! And it's supposed to snow all morning on Thursday. When did my entire region move to the mountains? It's still Winter. If we had to wait for a "pass" to thaw to get to town, we'd still be holed up! 
So, anyway, if he's not in better spirits on Thursday, at least I'll some fun stuff to do to anyway.


----------



## Animalia

So I just found out that the boarding barn we are at put up video AND audio recording devices. The girl who works there texted me privately, because as far as I can tell, it's not posted anywhere. I understand a lot of barns have cameras to check on the horses at night, but the audio seems excessive. Every conversation the barn is now recorded. If you are the only one there and in tears and crying on your horse's shoulder--it will be recorded. I wonder if they were there when I changed my shirt the other day--no one was around. So now, my anxiety is running away with me a bit. Sometimes there are "bodily noises" that I don't do in front of ANYONE, not even my husband. And now the male chauvinist, arrogant jerk who owns this place will be recording it? I do not like being under a video camera when I'm just going about my private hobby time. 

The other thing that makes no sense is that their property is falling apart. Buildings are about to collapse, their house that they live in looks like it should be condemned. But they are installing all this fancy surveillance equipment? 

Anyone else have to deal with this. Did you get used to it?


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow...they should at least have told you about the video recordings. I wouldn't like that either, I don't really have any experience in that situation to help but hopefully they don't check it all day long, so if you do make noises or change your shirt, hopefully they aren't just watching the stream!


----------



## carshon

I think I would check the local laws about being recorded without permission. You won't be there much longer right? Just do your thing - can you imagine watching hours and hours of people grooming and riding their horses. You do your thing (unmentionable sounds allowed) Ignore it.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I get the video recordings…MAYBE. But audio? That’s….odd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animalia

Yea, the audio is odd. They have a mini mare who is pregnant and due soon, and a mini a few weeks ago lost her baby--it died sometime after being born---so I could totally understand a camera there, but apparently it's more of the barn and then the audio. So, no gossiping in the aisles. LOL I think the owners might want to know if anyone is bitching about them? I mean, people do have gripes about the place and sometimes they talk to each other about it in the barn. No more I guess.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Recording without being posted sounds illegal to me.


----------



## Animalia

So today wasn't a great ride. But as usual, I did learn things. Strider, as I've mentioned, gets bored easily in the arena. He's lazy and and sometimes takes an act of Congress to get him to move out--unless he's on a tear, then you have to hold him back! LOL 
Well, today was pretty typical for him. What I learned was that I can trust my instincts. Last week, he was all sluggish and pokey and I could feel him being kind of shaky underneath me and just not strong. Today, he felt fine physically. He picked up the trot very easily, responsive and all that and he felt strong. But he was being a brat. There's a subtle difference between "I don't want to work" and " I don't feel good, so it's hard to work". But I can feel it. So, yay for that. I know when to push him and when not to. Today, I pushed. Sometimes pushing works, and sometimes he fights it. Today, it worked for the first 20 minutes and then it started backfiring. 
I was riding in the bitless and he was getting less and less responsive to it through the ride. And trying to avoid my leg cues as well. "Oh, let's just ride the middle". Big turkey. I only got him to canter one full lap without stopping, once. I kept pushing him to canter, and he would only do halfway, sometimes less. So I made him trot almost constantly, when we weren't cantering. He didn't like that after a while, but he was ok. I even got him to KEEP TROTTING over the poles, twice! It's unbelievably hard for me to do this. I've seen his owner do it though, so I know he can do it just fine. So yay for that! 
Then, after about 30 minutes--pushing him really hard the last 5-10, I could tell he was getting annoyed. And sometimes when he gets annoyed about being pushed to work when he just wants to be done--he gets balky and sassy and does stupid stuff--like twisting, a little buck, a spin, or a short bolt across the arena. I didn't feel like dealing with that today. I tried to keep him at a normal pace and then at one point, he just stopped. And refused to move, or be turned, or back up, NOTHING! I've never seen him quite do that before. So I waited and got him to walk forward a few steps at least and then stopped him and got off. I did NOT want to reward him for not moving! LOL 

All in all, not a great day. It started poring rain right before we got the farm--after raining for the last week--but today it was supposed to be done for a while. So--sloppy mess and he will not come to the gate. Took me 10 minutes to traverse the mud--sometimes almost knee deep puddles, to get him and then walk him out. 

Then, when I got there today, there was a vet and a couple of assistants there, and the two owners and a horse--right in the main area of the aisle--in front of the main door and tack room--blocking the aisle in both directions--so you couldn't get a horse in front or behind and you had to disturb what they were doing to get to the tack room or to get to the feed area. So they said I could bring my horse in the back way--through the lower barn and a narrow hallway connecting them. I had never done this before and didn't know the lower barn well, only been in there once or twice, very briefly. It's where the owners keep their own horses. Why they weren't setup down there for all this I'll never know. It's bigger, much more open space, MUCH more light and it doesn't reek of ammonia--AND it's not in everyone's way. And they acted like I was the jerk for being there to ride. At one point, after riding, I got back and they had a put a second horse in there--and there was literally no way to get to the tack room. I asked--before I took the 50lb saddle off, if there was a way I could get through--and I was being very meek and friendly. The vet yelled at me and said--"no! not right now!". So I'm just supposed to stand there for the next half hour unable to take the saddle off my horse? But then she grumbled something and stood up and said "fine, just go!". I explained that I was legally blind and I had to be a little careful around all the cords and equipment and she got all huffy and said "oh, geez, I guess I'll just move this horse!:. She was acting all mad at me. I didn't do anything, took care of my business as quickly and efficiently as possible so I woulnd't be in theri way longer than necessary. I had to work in a very dark area of the barn, so it was difficult for me too. And I almost fell walking the horse out of that tunnel between the barns--the step was a lot bigger than I thought and ended in a downhill slope. Geez. 
And THEN, I had Strider tied outside the barn to feed him--had to send my husband down the aisle to the feed area because they wouldn't lete me through once they knew I had vision problems. And the vet had her truck parked right in front the tie area at the barn. But there was room for Strider, so I tied him there and fed him. 
The vet came out as he was finishing up and said loudly and angrily "can you move that horse so I can get into my truck!". If she had asked me how he was, or anything, there was plenty of room for her to get into the back of the truck, if I had just moved his butt over a bit. But no, she decided to be a jerk and make me feel like I was imposing at a place I pay to be at! And there were six other places they could have setup that would have been in nobody's way. Ugh. 

We are only there until the end of the month and it's too bad it might be really bad weather for a lot of it. I've never even gotten to ride in the outdoor arena. It's supposed to be dry tomorrow--after more rain tonight and then rain again all day Wednesday and Thursday. My next day out there is Thursday cause we're gone out of town all day on Friday for medical visits. And now the weekends aren't an option at all, because the riding instructor out there has stated doing lessons again (she took the winter off) and she is booked pretty much all day saturdays and sundays--so the arena will be busy. Oh well. I'm trying to just resign myself. Trail riding season will stat in a month or so. I am booked with a class every Saturday in May, but hopefully there will be other days the owner can go on trail rides. 
What I don't know, is if this place was the only option for boarding next Winter, if I would do it or not. I'd really like to find someplace else if possible. But now my share leaser might be in love with this place because it's so close to her home and they have all these minis that she loves to spoil and have her grandaughter play with. Oh yet, one more rant. She was there for a quick visit last night. I could tell. You know how? Strider was a total brat looking for treats the minute we got out of the pen. I mean, pushing me, hitting me, shoving me, nipping at my hands. From what she said, she gives me multiple whole carrots and whole apples when she's there, AND candy canes. I cut up one carrot into coins and I usually give him half of that. And when I was doing apples, I was slicing it up and using about a quarter of a small apple on a visit--and some of that got dumped into his food bowl. I think he might lose weight when he goes back home! But if he doesn't go home, he might be foundering one of these days from all the treats! 

Ok, rant over. Going to go try to get into a better mood.


----------



## Animalia

So, hallelujia my ride on Wednesday was leaps and bounds better than my ride on Monday! Wednesday was pretty awesome! Strider was in a good mood! We were having a brief few hours with no rain and even a tiny bit of sun peeking out sometimes. I started the day being a little angry at Strider--because he refused to come to me again--even though I had a bag of carrots! So I start wading out into the deep muck and huge puddles. Very slowly, so I didn't fall or get stuck too bad. I'm aboiut halfway and I hear one of our new friends coming--a guy who boards there and helps out with gate openings and stuff for the tractor. Strider sees him too and stops eating his hay, turns around and goes right to the gate--walking right past me! Big snot! This guy gives him treats--many treats--every single day--and of course never puts a lead rope on him or works him in any way. 

So, at least I only had to go halfway. But after that it was all good. Strider is getting very good at free lunging in the arena. I'm so proud of both of us. He's not perfect, but this day he pretty much was. I didn't run him very much once I could tell he was not overly energetic and spirited. I wanted him to have some energy under saddle. LOL So when I got back after tacking up, there was a women working her horse on a lunge line in the arena. She said I could ride. She was all over the place, using ground reins and riding a little too. So I had to avoid her. Since I'm a talker--and most people aren't, I found out this was a green broke horse--or less! He'd only had a saddle on twice and no training at all--so he didn't know what to do. He was calm, but you never know. I was a little dismayed at not having much arena to work with most of the time because as I said they were all over thye place--middle, sides, one direction, then another--both halfves of the arena, so I had to keep riding in different areas and directions. But when I did have a little while in one full half of the arena, we started doing some cantering and it went great. I had the bit this time, and the riding crop. I was very careful about putting the bit on and took my time making sure it was adjusted and sitting properly in his mouth--wiggling it, putting my fingers in his mouth, making sure it wasn't pinching on the corners, etc. And he did much better in it that day! And once he knew I had the crop, I barely had to use it at all. He was so responsive. I was riding better too, we were really in sync and I so LOVE that feeling of when it all comes together and you work together and move as a fluid team. 
i think the other horse in there was a blessing. Strider was all excited and happy to see one of his pasture buddies in there. This is a horse that he shares a fenceline with. So he was in a good mood and loved the company. 

We did a lot of cantering, and in smaller circles than normal--with tighter turns, which scare me sometimes, but I rode through it and got used to it and it felt great. I was able to keep him trotting through obstacles and turns too, as well as cantering and altering course as needed. 
Then we went outside for another 15 minutes or so to "cool down", even though he wasn't even sweating after 40 minutes of trotting and cantering! He loves to be outside and we were able to find one lap around the barn that was dry enough to ride on--about a 5 minute loop. I felt great when I got off and after putting Strider away, he didn't walk away to eat and I didn't walk away either. We seemed to be just enjoying each other's company! I love those days.


----------



## Animalia

I'm a little behind on my journaling lately! I rode on Monday and had another awesome day! We did a lot of cantering in the arena and trotting and he's been very willing (for him) and I haven't been killing my muscles just to keep him going. And he free lunged very well again. 

It was pretty dry finally, so we were able to ride the whole property out to the tree line on the "trails" which are just grassy paths--but if you ride the whole farm--you can be out for almost an hour. We didn't do that. We did the arena for 20 minutes, then went outside for about 40 minutes. And we did some galloping! And here's the stupid thing. We had been doing a lot of cantering already, but at the gallop, after about 10 seconds, he started coughing a lot. I slowed him and then for the rest of the ride, every time we trotted or cantered, he started coughing again. So annoying. And scary. I told his owner and she didn't say much. He didn't cough at all until we galloped. And the really stupid thing is--he was so full of energy, all he wanted to do was run when we were outside. I kept checking to see if it was ok, we'd canter a few strides--and then he'd cough. So I finally gave up and had to deal with the prancing walk the rest of the time. In other words, the cough doesn't seem to bother him that much. It does interrupt his stride a bit, but that's all. I hope it's just allergies and not the start of heaves. He doesn't do it every ride, but it's happening more than I'd like and this time, only at the higher level of exercise. I wonder if I hadn't let him gallop if he never would have started coughing. 

Anyway, still a good day because he was very happy and energetic and willing and we had a really god ride before all the coughing started.


----------



## Animalia

So, I had a pretty good ride yesterday, but Strider wasn't very happy. It was an odd mix of him actually being willing and listening to me, coughing and hating the bit. From the minute I put the bit on he was unhappy and chewing on it and grimacing and yawning. It was crazy. But I know he doesn't ride very well in the bitless and takes advantage and it was VERY windy, so I wanted to be sure we were "in sync" and I had more immediate stopping power and just correction, in case he got nervous. 
We rode entirely outside yesterday--despite the 35 degree temp and 25+mph winds. It was dry and clean outside. 
First, I did the usual letting him run for a couple minutes in the indoor arena and he had a roll too. (still wearing blankets here due to freezing temps every night and highs only near 40 most days). After rolling and then running a bit, picking up the pace as we went--he started coughing after a couple minutes. He slowed himself and then didn't run much. I did free lunging and he again did pretty great for that. I did ask for canter eventually and he didn't cough. 
We got ready and rode in the outdoor arena for the first time! We did the usual walking to start and when I asked for trot--he picked up canter instead so I quickly went with it and said "ok, canter" like it was my idea. LOL He cantered very nicely all the way around--then we turned, walked around once and then cantered again--by the time we got all the way around again-- he was coughing--pretty badly. We went back to walking and he continued to be bothered and cough a bit and do that sort of extended growling wheeze/gurgle several times. Then he seemed better. We trotted, he was fine. We trotted more-he coughed a couple times briefly. We went out on "the trail" out to the back of the farm and the treeline. He didn't seem interested in doing any speed out there, not even trotting. Since I wasn't sure how he was feeling, I didn't make him. He seemed happy to be out though--sort of. It was VERY windy. We didn't go quite to back path along the treeline because I could hear a flock of turkeys back there and didn't want to deal with that on a horse, on a windy day. We turned around and this time I asked for canter and since we were headed "back" Strider was very willing to oblige. We were almost galloping--and he didn't cough at all! We ran as long as I wanted, then slowed and no coughing at all. He also seemed to be acting a bit better in the bit by this time too. 

So, I don't know what's going on with this cough and big nonsense. The owner doesn't either. Although she thinks he may be having wolf teeth problems--but then why was he fine in the bit the last two rides? He is going home in just under two weeks and I'm curious to see if the coughing continues or not. And the bit irritation. She is going to have his teeth checked when he comes home. He'll also be very due for the farrier by then. I am just so afraid that this is the start of heaves. How does the vet determine that? 

Anyway, I'll ride on Tuesday and then not until next week. This weekend is the Midwest Horse Fair and I'll be gone for three days to that--helping Strider's owner with another of her horses' that will be there. I'm so excited! I don't know if I'll be doing that much. But just to be a part of a horse team and have the "participant" wristband that gets me access to some areas visitors can't go is thrilling for me. I've been going to this Fair since I was 22 years old and have longed so hard to be an actual part of it. Maybe next year, if Strider is ok and it's ok with the owner, I will be on good enough shape to volunteer! Three hours on horseback three days in a row. But probably only at a walk. I'd probably be ok with that this year, but not sure. LOL


----------



## Animalia

Ugh, horses. So I rode Strider yesterday and he was miserable. He didn't have a ton of energy like usual. He wasn't "sickly", but just a "down day". He coughed while free lunching---at the trot and canter and he tripped a lot too. Then I groomed him and noticed that he's losing weight--I think. His withers and topline were very pronounced and bony and I could feel his ribs easily. Then, I put the bit in his mouth and he was so miserable and unhappy. yawning, stretching, chewing on it. I should have switched him to the bitless right there, but he gets so naughty in the bitless sometimes and we were riding outside and I needed decent control. But I noticed he was not even wanting to be led by the reins. Again, I should have switched, but I was being stubborn and stupid for some reason. I didn't feel great either and didn't want to be there forever yesterday. 
So I rode in the outdoor arena first and he was so lackluster. He would trot and canter when I asked, but soon petered out and groaned a little. He coughed a few times after the first canter. And the whole time he was working and fighting that bit. 
We went out to ride around the farm and we just walked. I tried to get him to trot up a hill that he always wants to trot up anyway--if not canter and he started to and then fizzled out right away. So we just walked. He didn't cough anymore. I only rode for about 30 minutes total. Between the freezing wind and the reluctant horse, it wasn't all that much fun anyway. I did have a moment though--where we were out in the "back 40", the sun came out strong for a few minutes (it was otherwise mostly cloudy) and we were walking along and I realized there was a bird of prey soaring just overhead, not that far from us. It circled all around and over us. I thought it might be a hawk, but I just can't see well enough. When I got back to the farm, I head a hawk screeching and then I knew. But being out there and watching this hawk, from horseback, in a budding green plain in the sunshine was just a joyful couple of minutes! {insert John Denver song here!}

Back to reality, Strider needs a thorough vet check for the coughing and weight loss and teeth issues and his feet are overdue for a trimming. He's going home in a week and a half. So none of that will get done until he's home. So I don't even know if he'll be in rideable condition for our last week at the boarding barn.


----------



## ACinATX

Well, maybe when he's back home and his owner can actually see him, she will be more willing to get the vet out again and then follow up with whatever care he need.


----------



## Animalia

ACinATX said:


> Well, maybe when he's back home and his owner can actually see him, she will be more willing to get the vet out again and then follow up with whatever care he need.


Thanks, I believe that will be the case. She said she wished she had time to come and visit him to check him to check him over. For all the good that would do. She's only a 35 min drive from the boarding stable. She's just REALLY busy. She's getting another horse ready for the three day clinic they are participating in that Horse Fair and she's getting married in September--a big wedding apparently. And she just bought a new breeding mare and is expecting a new baby this Summer--so one mare in advanced pregnancy at home, and a lot of property issues with water and fixing the place up so the other horses there don't have their feet rot off. LOL I was a busy 29 yo too, but not THAT kind of busy. She owns a horse farm/house, four dogs, 7 cats, two snakes, 6 horses (plus 3 boarders), 8 goats and she's now raising a small flock of chicks and ducklings and putting up a new coop and a new outdoor horse arena supposedly. Plus a 50hr per week job and continuting training for at leas two horses. I don't think she needs sleep.


----------



## Animalia

Another long stretch without posting! I was gone to the Midwest Horse Fair from Friday through Sunday, then went to ride on Tuesday and I'm still trying to recuperate from everything. The Fair was interesting. It was so wonderful to handle and be responsible for a horse for a little while over the weekend--at the Fair. It was an "I've arrived" moment! Next year Strider will probably be going and I am hoping to ride at the Fair at least, if not volunteer and ride all three days. 

It's a little strange to hang out with a group of 20 somethings--maybe a couple just turned 30? Anyway, I was there helping Strider's owner with another horse and her mother came to visit--she's the same age as me!! Ok, maybe 1 year older. LOL Good thing these girls are all really nice and fun to hang out with. 

So I rode Strider on Tuesday. COOOOOLD!! And I rode in my bitless side-pull and he was SO naughty! He just keeps "seizing" up and pulls to a corner of the arena and refuses to move or turn. What?? He did the same thing outside at one point--he wanted to go a different direction and he wasn't taking no for an answer. But I had all this confidence and energy after watching clinicians and horse professionals all weekend--so he got schooled! He didn't get with that junk. We started out doing a "Liberty" presentation and then free lunging. He was naughty for that too--too much energy that day. Although not the kind that made him race away and buck when I was doing his Liberty. I'll post a video when I remember to.  I did forget to turn music on though. 

His feet are just getting longer, so lots of stumbling. And now we've had to postpone him going home by a week, due to scheduling conflicts. Not sure if there will be much riding above a trot with his feet over the next week and a half. I guess I'll have to see how he does. All in all it was a fun ride--so much better when I'm feeling all confident and not just feeling defeated by his naughtiness.


----------



## Animalia

Here we are doing our little pretend Liberty presentation. LOL


----------



## Animalia

And then there's the actual lunging. This day he didn't want to walk and didn't join up the first try. LOL All that running got him excited. The first video is just 19 seconds of trotting, my husband shut off the film by accident.


----------



## Animalia

Animalia said:


> Thanks, I believe that will be the case. She said she wished she had time to come and visit him to check him to check him over. For all the good that would do. She's only a 35 min drive from the boarding stable. She's just REALLY busy. She's getting another horse ready for the three day clinic they are participating in that Horse Fair and she's getting married in September--a big wedding apparently. And she just bought a new breeding mare and is expecting a new baby this Summer--so one mare in advanced pregnancy at home, and a lot of property issues with water and fixing the place up so the other horses there don't have their feet rot off. LOL I was a busy 29 yo too, but not THAT kind of busy. She owns a horse farm/house, four dogs, 7 cats, two snakes, 6 horses (plus 3 boarders), 8 goats and she's now raising a small flock of chicks and ducklings and putting up a new coop and a new outdoor horse arena supposedly. Plus a 50hr per week job and continuting training for at leas two horses. I don't think she needs sleep.


 And I just found out she bought a baby--will get it as soon as it's weaned and she bought another broodmare. She's nuts! LOL


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Darn wish I would have caught up on your page a little earlier, I went to the Midwest Horse Fair too! We only drove out for Saturday and spent most of our time shopping!!! Hope you had a good time there, it was my first time (usually go to the MN expo) and it was amazing!

From the videos he certainly doesn't look too skinny or like losing a few pounds would hurt him! Not sure how old those are. Hope you can get his feet fixed up soon!


----------



## carshon

I was at the horse fair too! Wish we could of all had a meet up. Maybe next year.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I was at the horse fair too! Wish we could of all had a meet up. Maybe next year.


Small world! Yes, next year! I'm planning on booking a hotel in a couple of weeks. They only let you book out 50 weeks ahead of time. LOL I want to stay "onstie" this time, my mom's was a hassle. 
If either of you happened to see the first two days (fri and Sat) of the Gaited Horse Clinic in the Nutrena Arena, that was Strider's owner's horse--and her standing off to the side. LOL I was in the audience on Saturday taking tons of pictures that didn't turn out.


----------



## Animalia

I'm behind again! Oops. I rode on Wednesday. Possibly last ride at that farm. I am not sure yet if the owner wants to bring a horse on Sunday and ride there before she takes Strider home, or if we're going to haul him to the trails for a real trail ride--near where she lives. 

So, Wednesday was the first time since December that I was able to go all around the "trails" on the farmf. And Strider was not having it apparently. I've never seen him so consistently in a "spook" mood! Once we got to the side where we were riding along people's backyards--he spooked at everything. Horse-eating shed, horse-eating bird, horse eating landscaping or garden tool. Some of these were rather wrenching for me--hard stops and twists or pull-backs that wrenched me around in the saddle. Then, at one point, just as we were getting to the part of the path that turns and goes next to the road (wide path--but still alongside the road)--he bolted! I got him stopped pretty quickly, but eyes were rolling and he was snorting! Geez. So I did not go out and ride along the road. Instead--gulp--we turned around and rode the 15 minutes gauntlet back the way we had come. I figured this was actually a good thing--so he could face all the things he was scared of again--with the other eye. LOL It's amazing to me how horses will still spook at the same thing--when they look at with the other side. LOL 
We made it through with less problem though. At one point though, trotting up a hill, he got spooked right at the end, just as I asked him to slow to walk and it came out as a mini-rear and hard plant of the front legs. It was only a very mini-rear--meaning, he was slowing from a fast trot and came up a bit due to being scared and then planted. Nothing that would unseat me. It just felt weird--and rattled my brains a bit. 
So, we got back to the last pathway, turned towards the farm. He had been pretty good for about 15 minutes, so I though we could try cantering a little more. I asked for canter and he did--and then suddenly did a runaway gallop and started bucking and twisting. Ugh. Ok, stop, WALK back to the farm! Geez. And the whole time he was also being bothered by flies of all things! It was about 55 and windy--I was chilled--and there were flies biting the horse! First time I've seen bugs this year. And he was coughing a bit here and there. And he has those long feet, so there was some slipping issues--mostly on the back--which he doesn't do when his feet are trimmed. The owner has him scheduled for a trim next week. But it's making me not so sure I want to go out on the big trails when can be rocky and slushy with mud and puddles--even when it hasn't rained for a few days. But again, she knows about his feet and the trails, so I'm leaving it up to her I guess. I'd rather ride on the farm on Sunday, less driving for us too. If we do the trails, we'll have to drive to the boarding farm--35 minutes--then to her farm another 35 minutes, then home is almost an hour from her place. And then unloading at her place and all that--we'll be gone all darn day. 
I know, I know--I hear it. STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT GETTING A TRAIL RIDE AND MORE HORSE TIME!! LOL 

On a separate issue, I have the chance to go to a horse campground with cabins in August, with Strider's owner and the girls I was hanging out with at the Horse Fair. I don't know for sure, but I would probably be the oldest person there by 20 years. They are renting a bunkhouse cabin that sleeps 8 and has a kitchen, but no bathroom. I would rent my own four person cabin--or split it with one other person, that has it's own bathroom AND they put in window air conditioners for the Summer. This would be August, soooo, I would not go without air conditioning to sleep in. So the accommodation requirements have been met for me (albeit a little pricey). But I can still only go if Strider's owner IS going--so I can ride up with her and have Strider there to ride. And if her close friend who boards a horse with her doesn't want to go and bring her horse, or another close friend who boards and was invited doesn't want to go. She can only haul three horses. (Ok, we do four sometimes, but only for a 15 minute drive--this would be almost three hours). So, not sure what will happen and not even sure I want to go. I mean, I WANT to go, but not sure I should, or if it would even be good for me or not, with my health issues and being the old one in the group. 

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Animalia

Well, we DID go out to the trails yesterday. Got Strider all packed up at the boarding place as fast as possible, and headed off to meet his owner's friends at a campground near her house. Funnily enough, they were all older. Except one of her boarders, a very nice young lady. One of our companions was 82! He's the one that took her and Strider to South Dakota last September. I'm so glad I got to meet him. He's been kind of a legend around our house since then. LOL He goes there every year. He rode almost the whole 2.5 hours we were out with his hands in his pockets and his horse never stepped a foot out of line. Didn't trot to catch up--unless he told him to, was completely calm and perfect. Unlike Strider! 

So I hadn't done the usual groundwork of letting him run full out for a couple minutes, then lunging for several minutes--with more running usually. He went from the pasture to the trail because the owner was in a hurry. He hadn't been ridden since Tuesday. And the weather was nice, and we were in his favorite place--the trails! And two of his herdmates he hadn't seen for months were with us. So he was raring to go! Unfortunately, he also had a bad cough all day. This was the worst it's been in a couple months--pretty pathetic and heaving with his whole body--very deep. Even just at the walk. We had a 10 month old filly with the group and Strider also has very long feet and is a stumble bum at the moment. And I'm not sure our 82 yo guy does much running anymore, so for all those reasons, it was only a walking trail ride. Strider was insistent on being caught up with everyone, so we did some trotting here and there as the terrain allowed. 
This was a different trail than I've done before. It was pretty rocky for a lot of it and Strider doens't have his shoes on yet, so he is a horrible tenderfoot. And HILLS!! Not up, DOWN, WAY DOWN. Some were long and steep, and many were rocky. This was our first trail ride of the year and Strider was not in good shape for all those steep, long downhills. We went very slowly and a couple of them he did via switchbacks, zigzagging down half sideways. You can imagine how my internal workings were going--I was strung tight as a drum on every hill and we hit a new one every couple of minutes for an hour. There must have been over 20 of these. One was so steep I felt like I was going to pitch forward right off the horse. I didn't of course, it was just very scary. And that was the rockiest one. 
After the first 3 or 4 of these, Strider seemed to get some confidence back, or he was getting worn out from all the slow going--his muscles were shaking a little, so he started wanting to trot down these hills. Ugh. And stumble and slip and trip on everything. I never leat him do that--but then it was a fight the rest of the ride. And he is having problems with his mouth and when I get in his face too much he gets upset and acts like he's in pain, or he's fighting me and I have to use the reins to hold him back, and all of that makes him pay even less attention to where his feet are going. Brat. So I started talking him down the hills. I think it helped me too. I've been working the whole Winter on my oral communication with him, espcially during the free lunging. So I started doing the "whoa, easy, easy, just walk" talk, using his name when he was ignorning me. It helped. I didn't have to use the reins so much to slow him, which helped him trip less and focus on where to step. I wanted to "give him his head" so he could decided where to step, but I couldn't let him go running down the hill either--to catch up with the ones ahead of us. And all the soothing talk helped keep me calm too.  
We made it back unscathed. But that last half hour all he wanted to do was run. Head tossing and doing the horse version of flipping me the bird every time I had to hold him back. But even with the little bit of trotting we did--he coughed worse. And the feet. So it was an interesting ride. His owner and her horse decided to run up the last hilll--only about 5 seconds worth, and Strider and I were right next to her at the time, and there no holding him back! We went running and bucking up the hill. He doesn't do hard or true bucks usually. More just kicking his legs up in a little twirl. He's not trying to get me off or anything. More like jumping for joy. 
Then I had to get off. I was hurting. My knees didn't want to work. I managed to slowly undo myself from the saddle and slide to the ground. Right in the middle, when I was half off and trying to get my leg the rest of the way over--Strider's mare friend went around the trailer and he so badly wanted to follow her. He was all alert and under normal circumstances would have been whinnying and possibly pawing or stamping a bit. But he stood rock solid until I was off. Good boy! He's very good (usually) for mounting and dismounting. And he's an excellent trail horse, especially if you want a little "go", but we had some challenges to overcome yesterday. 
And that was one wet saddle pad I took off at the end! Even with 90% of the trail being at a walk. All those hills really taxed him. And me! All that bracing and rocking down those long hills really did a number on me too. But I did it! And it was a beautiful day. 
And now Strider is getting his feet done this week--his front shoes put on and getting vet checked for that cough as soon as possible.


----------



## carshon

It sounds like an interesting ride! Scary but interesting. Did you ride at a nearby park? We do a lot of riding at state parks and some have pretty steep trails. it is rare that we every ride at more than a walk on most of our trail rides, especially with a group. My mare (Tillie) is the queen of getting amped up if another horse is and it makes some of those rides more "interesting" I sure hope the vet finds the root of the coughing, it sounds really concerning. First trail ride down, I hope you get more in soon


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Hope the cough gets checked out soon. Wonder if the hay at the boarding barn is dusty or something.

As far as the trip goes, I often go on riding trips where I'm the youngest of the group by at least 20 years. I don't ever regret any of the trips I've taken with my horses and have had a blast with people of all ages. It certainly sounds like you wont be roughing it either so that sounds like a nice trip!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> It sounds like an interesting ride! Scary but interesting. Did you ride at a nearby park? We do a lot of riding at state parks and some have pretty steep trails. it is rare that we every ride at more than a walk on most of our trail rides, especially with a group. My mare (Tillie) is the queen of getting amped up if another horse is and it makes some of those rides more "interesting" I sure hope the vet finds the root of the coughing, it sounds really concerning. First trail ride down, I hope you get more in soon


Thanks! This was in the Kettle Moraine, Northern Unit, near Campbellsport I think. We drove through Kewaskum not long before getting there. 

And I'm already scheduled for a trail ride this Sunday again! But I'll be riding a different horse most likely. My co-leaser from the Winter is coming along so she'll ride Stormy and I'll ride Pooh Bear, my "back-up" horse out there. LOL But he hasn't been ridden all winter--I mean, NOT AT ALL since November. So that could be an adventure. Hopefully I'll at least have time to lunge him before we set out.


----------



## Animalia

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Hope the cough gets checked out soon. Wonder if the hay at the boarding barn is dusty or something.
> 
> As far as the trip goes, I often go on riding trips where I'm the youngest of the group by at least 20 years. I don't ever regret any of the trips I've taken with my horses and have had a blast with people of all ages. It certainly sounds like you wont be roughing it either so that sounds like a nice trip!


Thanks! I too was often the youngest by many years in groups of friends/trips. It's a little different being on the other end of that spectrum. A goup of 0 something girls hanging out with 1 51 year old.


----------



## Animalia

Went on our trail ride yesterday. It was a magnificent day! 72, partly sunny, light breeze, no bugs, flowering trees in bloom and a lot of wide, grassy paths. Some of the trail was woodsy and rocky and there were a handful of hills, but not bad ones like last week. And wonder of wonders, Strider was doing better! His coughing was better, although he was still coughing occasionally. He was tripping a lot less too and did better on stones--but not great. His feet had not been done. But overall he seemed to feel better. 

So my co-leaser (from Winter) had to cancel at the last minute. I was supposed to ride Pooh Bear, but now I could ride Strider. But since he was in such bad shape last week, I thought maybe I would still ride Pooh Bear. So I got them both out when I got to the farm. Strider first. He coughed a little, but otherwise did ok. I free lunged him. He was not as peppy as at the boarding place. It's like "now I'm home, I'm lazy". So I put him in a stall and got Pooh Bear out. Wow. He was in TERRIBLE shape! He's lost a bunch of weight so his ribs were sticking out, his topline and withers were sharp and pointy and the hump on his butt was very bony. It's just his conformation, not a medical condition.  I got him going and he could barely trot. He was so stiff. He was diagnosed with arthritis last year and he hasn't been ridden or worked at all in at least 6 months. And he had quite a bit of shag on him since no one groomed him this Spring yet and we had four or five 90 degree days in a row. So, I lunged him for about 10 minutes, gave him some grooming time and put him back. Strider would be going on the trail ride. 
But after checking with the owner (Pooh Bear is a boarder horse but the owner is a close friend of Strider's owner, who is also this barns owner) I am going to plan to work with Pooh Bear when I go out to ride Strider. Just lunging at first, then the driving reins because he loves that and then I'll ride him too, to try to get him in better shape. I'll split my time between the two of them. It's a little weird since I'm not leasing him, but his owner hardly ever sees him so she's always happy to have people do stuff with him. And since he's my "back up" horse when Strider isn't available, I would like him to be in better shape, and for his own sake too. He looks so pathetic and sad. 
Strider's owner says that Pooh Bear was looking good after Winter, but recently lost that weight. But she says he usually puts weight back on pretty quickly so right now she isn't worried. They just went onto pasture yesterday, so now they are eating good! She admist her hay isn't great quality right now. So now they have hay and grass. 

Anyway, trail ride was great. We even did some running. Man, Strider really loves to run--when he's not in the arena! LOL He was racing one of his herdmates. We only did this for about 20 seconds and then a few seconds here and there of cantering and him trying to gallop. And yet today I am SOOOOO incredibly sore! I mean it's neck to toes, every muscle hurts and I'm so tired from it. Last week I felt great the next day. Don't know. We only rode 3.6 miles. Last Fall we were doing about 5 miles in the same time--we did that much more speed I guess. I remember we did a lot of running on some of those trail rides last year. 
Anyway, Strider is getting feet done and shoes on Wednesday. I paid ahead for my leasing so that the owner could afford it. She was going to wait on the shoes because she is cash poor right now. And I didn't want to wait another 6 weeks for shoes on Mr. Sensitive's feet. I always prefer a barefoot horse, I think it's natural and healthy. But he has a huge problem with stones and rocky terrain and it's such a much better ride, and he's so much happier when he has the front shoes on. Much less nerve wracking for me. I ended up half on his neck yesterday as he stepped on a rock or root and buckled in the front. Ugh. Enough of that!


----------



## Animalia

Well, didn't do a trail this past weekend--no room for me--little miffed about how it went down, but it turned out ok. I was too sore already from the last trail ride, being a little under the weather and loads of heavy yard work. I just found out that the people they went with are crazy and they did 7.6 miles in 2 hours--pretty much all at a run! Strider's owner said virtually no walking. For reference, we did 3.6 miles the week before, in two hours--with a little bit of running and trotting. LOL No freaking way! And my co-leaser for Strider (not really anymore) was on the ride and she's 10 years older than me, until last December only rode once a year and only rode about 4 times all Winter. How the heck did she do that? And she's not in superb shape--overweight like me. LOL Anyway, so I rode the day after (yesterday) on the property. I didn't know about the intensity of the trail ride that Strider was on until today. I did notice how tired, stiff and sore he was. I'm amazed those horses made it through that--none of them are really conditioned yet. 

So, I also wasn't feeling too spry, so we had a pretty relaxed ride. The property is getting a little crowded so less room to ride and the outdoor arena ground is pretty torn up since it got really flooded out there and the horses had to live in the arena for a while. There is still no footing, so it's just ground, a mixture of grass, dirt, rocks and small circle of sand where the round pen used to be. 
Oh, and no mounting block anymore! She ran it over last November and never got a new one. I guess i'm the only one that needs it, so I'm gonna have to get one, or something that will work as a mounting block. They are so expensive! 
One thing I am happy to report is that Strider has remained easy to bridle! He was the hardest horse to bridle that I'd ever dealth with in my life! Then we went to the boarding stable and he got easier and easier until one day he just put his head down for me and no problem. And it's been that way ever since. I guess he just had to really trust me?

So I took a few pictures yesterday. I am considering lengthening my stirrups a notch. Does it look like they are too short? I've been noticing other Western riders lately with longer stirrups. I always like mine longer too, not sure when I started finding this shorter length comfortable. But I think I may be coming out of the saddle too much. 
And Strider got his shoes one! Yay! I have a question about the bell boots. How are they protecting his legs from the metal edge of the shoe--if they are halfway up his hoof? He wears the leg wraps on front to prevent "dings" when he has shoes on, are the bell boots superfluous? Or serving some other function I'm not aware of? They flap around when he's running and it's annoying. And I don't want to ask the owner and look stupid. LOL


----------



## QueenofFrance08

The bell boots usually are so he doesn't overreach with his hinds and clip his front shoes and take them off not as much for keeping his front legs safe. I wouldn't think they should be flopping around, I've used the professionals choice ones that are more cloth like and never had issues even on 25+ mile rides. I wonder if they're not the right size? 

7.6 miles in 2 hours would be 3.8 miles an hour which averages to a fast walk or some walking and trotting so I think you would be fine keeping up with that! Unless there's some stops or something built in.


----------



## knightrider

7.6 miles in 2 hours would be 3.8 miles an hour which averages to a fast walk or some walking and trotting so I think you would be fine keeping up with that! Unless there's some stops or something built in.
[/QUOTE]

Yes, I average 3.3 mph heading out on a ride and 4 mph going home. That's just walking with fast walking lil' Paso Finos.


----------



## Animalia

QueenofFrance08 said:


> The bell boots usually are so he doesn't overreach with his hinds and clip his front shoes and take them off not as much for keeping his front legs safe. I wouldn't think they should be flopping around, I've used the professionals choice ones that are more cloth like and never had issues even on 25+ mile rides. I wonder if they're not the right size?
> 
> 7.6 miles in 2 hours would be 3.8 miles an hour which averages to a fast walk or some walking and trotting so I think you would be fine keeping up with that! Unless there's some stops or something built in.


Yea, I don't think these bell boots fit very well. They also shimmy around backwards, even when I put them on snug, I'm not sure how they are protecting anything. LOL As for the trail ride, interesting. Last Fall we were doing about 5 miles in 2 hours and did walking, trotting and running. Sometimes running for a full minute or more at a time--which is a lot fo my body.  Those were good rides. She said they barely walked at all on this ride so I don't know. All I know is, my body probably wouldn't like it. I'm in decent shape, but i think the Fibromyalgia and Reactive Arthritis play a large part in this.


----------



## Animalia

Memorial Day trail ride today, but it fell apart a little. I was looking forward to a good ride--the last two trail rides have been very tame since Strider had bad feet and no shoes and we went with people who just like to mosey. Well, Strider's owner did another one of the fast trail rides yesterday. I asked about the speed and they said it was a lot of trotting and some cantering/galloping with only a short stretch of walking in the whole 7.6 miles. So, yea trotting for like 6 miles. Ouch. Anyway, so I thought Strider might be tired today, but his owner said he had plenty of gas pedal left at the end of the ride, and indeed he was raring to go today. Not all spunky and spicy, but just very fit and willing to GO. But I got to the farm and it turns out that the owner was sick and didn't want to ride, so she was just going to drop us off and the other girl we usually ride with, a boarder, would drive the trailer back--her first time. Fine. But shen she got there, she had brought her boyfriend's 11 year old daughter. I love kids, so that wasn't the problem. But this girl doesn't ride. And she was wearing cropped stretch pants and pink tennis shoes with no socks. I knew this meant a super quiet ride. 
Well, it was also up to 88F degrees before noon. And we rode on a trail completely in the sun. And about 25 minutes in we had to turn around because the girl was getting sores on her ankles from the stirrups rubbing. She did not want to go any farther. So we turned arond. And she had to take her feet out of the stirrups to avoid the pain. And then we had to be really careful to watch her and keep the other two horses under control so they wouldn't take off wanting to get back--and cause her horse to trot or run after us--with her feet out of the stirrups. Ugh. 
So, when we were just about back, I told them to go ahead. There was one last grassy lane before we got to the trailer. So I turned around to go back a little bit to the corner so I could run Strider down the entire path. I wanted the other two to be well ahead so we didn't cause the girl's horse to run or get excited. 
Well, turning Strider around on the path to go the other direction, away from the "end of the ride" and away from his friends turned out to be quite the fight, as you can imagine. But I was not letting him win. So he finally gave in and his reward for riding back the other way for 20 seconds, was that we wheeled around and I let him go! And we were off! That was fun. He really is a great horse to ride at a run, on flat grass especially.  
It was nice to help school a young person about horses and riding, but for some reason today, I was really revved up and looking for more of a RIDE. I also paid for part of Strider's shoes and I hadn't gotten to take him the trail yet since. It was probably a good thing in the end, that we didn't go very long because I'm pretty sunburned and it was getting VERY hot and humid. We've been having these unseasonable hot days all month. Two days ago it wasn't above 60, and for three days before that it wasn't above 55. And then today--WHAM, 90 here at my house. 
Next week we are going to a fancy stable near here that has a racetrack! They've gone there at least once or twice before, but before I was out there. And last year's trip got canceled due to Strangles. So this year I get to go. Besides the racetrack there is an enormous indoor arena and enormous outdoor arena and a pond with a beach and you can swim with the horses! Not sure how that will work, I don't really want to swim in my jeans and don't want to be in a bathing suit. LOL I guess I'll have to see. 
Should be fun to run on the racetrack, I've never done that before. 
And as a final, side note, the horse that the young girl was riding today was Pooh Bear. His first trail ride and the first time anyone has ridden him since November last year. Wow. And he took such good care of her, he is pretty amazing that way. He'll be fast when you want him to be, and if he's got a confident rider, but give him a kid or a scared adult (like his owner) and he's just a pussycat and stays at a walk for the most part. I definitely want to get him some more exercise. He was so happy to be out today! I guess I was worrying about nothing when I was worried about riding him on the trail when he hadn't been ridden for 6 months. LOL Good boy.


----------



## Animalia

Had a great trail ride today! Bright and early--left home at 7AM. It was just me and Strider's owner and her horse. We were on my favorite trails and this was a fast, conditioning ride. We did 6 miles in an hour and 15 minutes. I was posting for almost the entire time--when we weren't running. We did do a little bit of walking where it was rocky or down a hill, or down a rocky hill. LOL And we walked the last 10 minutes for a cool down. 
I can't believe I did so well! I never had to ask for a slow down to a walk. I'm still upright right now, although heading for a nap. Knees don't hurt any worse than when on a 2 hour slow ride. I am strong! Although now I need a seat cushion. My physical therapis said I have so much muscle now, in my butt and legs, that I have very little cushion anymore. Interesting problem to have.  
Anyway, we also did some long areas of running and I didn't even know how much speed Strider had in him until today! He took off a couple times--it was like riding a rocket! I could feel him suddenly gain speed to catch up or go up a hill. It was exhilarating! And only a tiny bit scary--really not, I was ok once I settled in, but I did slow him a bit a couple times when he was really racing away. I mean, we're still on a woodland trail and you just never know. 
I have decided to unashamedly keep one hand on the horn when at anything faster than a walk, on the trail. Strider tripped a few times and one of them threw me pretty far forward. We were following a gaited horse who moves out fast--so to keep up we have to trot fast and sometimes canter--and sometimes it's something in between--and Strider has that big leap into canter and occasionally does a little happy buck--or the horse in front of us, who is a little green--will stop suddenly and we almost plow into him. So, I am just accepting that I feel much more relaxed with my free hand resting on the horn, instead of my leg. Why not? I'm riding well and I'm not hanging on for dear life--in fact I did take my hand off the horn during a gallop to adjust the reins, so it's not like I'm relying on it for balance or anything--I just like the safety of being prepared. I have a lot of physical issues already and better safe than sorry. Better looking a little dorky, but actually riding better because you're relaxed. So there. LOL 

Anyway, today was a blast! Can't wait to do it again! We are hopefully going to the stable with the racetrack and pond this Sunday, but we might have to postpone again. We'll see.


----------



## Animalia

Wow, I haven't posted in a long time! Been SO busy I've barely had time to keep up with email. I'm taking an class via Zoom--it's based in England and that's been taking up a ton of time with all the discussion groups during the week. Lots of writing to do. 
Anyway, I haven't ridden a ton since I last wrote. I think twice? Maybe three times, but not sure. The last two trail rides were not "fast" ones due to horse issues. The last trail ride we found out when getting ready that Strider had lost one shoe (he only wears fronts) so we had to do mostly walking the whole time. Bummer. But we did go into a stream--that was fun. I'm getting used to all those downhill areas, even with the stumble bum. Since Strider isn't scared of much on a trail, he doesn't go around anything. Bunch of branches piled on the trail? Let's just crash right through and trip on the way! Etc. I swear he'd walk right through or over a bench if I didn't steer him around it. LOL And he doesn't pick his feet up very well when walking over anything--like a log--so he often hits his feet when going over. But I'm used to it by now. 
The trail ride before that was also a little slower, although we did run a bit, but Strider's owner's horse was in bad need of having his feet done, so he was having problems on that ride--oh, and I remember now, both horses were very lazy that day. I could barely even get Strider to run or trot up a hill--and I don't even usually have to ask. Her farrier had Covid so missed an appt. Her horse is done now, but I don't know if Strider has his shoes back on or not. I had to miss riding last week because I was under the weather and then of course it rained every day the rest of the days I could have gone out.  
So I'm going out this Sunday, just to ride on the property, in case there are no trail rides this week, I need to stay in shape! So, might ride twice this week if there IS a trail ride. The owner is taking her mare to be bred this weekend. She foaled in the wee hours between the 3rd and 4th--but bad news--she had twins and they both died. It's really a shame b/c the owner had her ultrasounded early to specifically check for twins and the vet missed it apparently. Don't know if that's common or if the vet is liable here. And it was two fillies and the owner has been waiting years to have a girl--last three foals were boys. She didn't lose her mare, which would have been too horrible to contemplate. So she's using the 9-day post birth heat to breed her, since she has no babies to feed. Another long year of waiting. 
In good news, I did get invited to the owner's bridal shower and apparently will be invited to the wedding. All this time I wasn't sure if I was "friend" material, or just someone who leased her horse. So it's nice to be included. I have a small group of horsey friends at the barn now--even though they are young enough to be my daughters, they accept me and they are fun.  And I realized, that horses are finally FUN again! It took almost three years of work and perseverance to feel confident in the saddle again and to feel much more joy and fun around the horses, rather than anxiety. I really KNOW Strider now, and he knows me and works for me much better than he used to--and better than he does for people he doesn't know. It's so nice to have that relationship. I haven't been out to ride in almost two weeks and I'm going crazy to get out there! LOL 
I also bought him a new rope halter for riding. It's by Michael Gascon, the clinician that worked with Stider's owner's TN Walker at the Horse Fair clinic. We've all tried on the one she bought for her horse for riding and it's pretty great. I rode Strider in it on the trail last time and he even neck reins in it! I forgot he didn't have his bit in, he rode great. And no teeth grinding and hanging on the bit--he was so much happier AND still behaved great. So, I bought him one of his own--hopefully here in a week or so. No more bit for him if this keeps working. So at least three of us will have one for our horses, maybe more. It's becoming the official riding headgear of the barn.  If you like to go bitless, or would like to try going bitless, I can recommend this one! It's all Michael rides in apparently. 

Ok, commercial over. LOL Hope to have a decent, not too muddy short ride on Sunday!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Good to hear all this.


----------



## Animalia

So, yea, I'm feeling more confident and less anxious in the saddle these days, but now I'm getting bored! Oh no! LOL Had to ride on the property yesterday, no trail rides last week and none this week cause the owner is gone a few days. It's been two weeks since I rode that's just too long. 

So, I get out there--it's an hour drive and remember my husband has to drive me. The owner had told me she left the trailer at a friend's farm where her mare was getting bred. Well, all the tack is in the trailer--and I put the mounting block in there last time, so we'd have it for trail rides. But she told me she pulled all of Strider's tack and it was in her truck for when I came out the next morning. Great! I thanked her for thinking of that. So, not only did she remember his basic tack, she also pulled the mounting block, and her horse's rope halter (the same as the one I ordered) so I could ride with that. Great! Of course, I didn't find out she'd pulled all those extra's for me until I'd been on her deserted property for almost two hours!! 
We pulled in, and no truck, no one home. I messaged her--no answer for almost an hour. Meanwhile, I lunged Strider, and lunged Pooh Bear and groomed them both really good, and put Pooh Bear away and Strider in a stall--where he screamed his fool head off for over an hour! Geez. NOT a horse that wants to live in a stall! 
So, it turns out they went out to pick up some hay in the morning and totally forgot to unload the truck first. 
So they got back and then had to use the tractor for a while to unload the round bales--so I couldn't get Strider out for a while after they got back. I was there about 2.5 hours before I ever got in the saddle. I was hot and tired and hungry. So, I get all tacked up and get on. Oh, more good news--Strider had two shoes on again! Yay! for that. We worked in the outdoor "arena", or what passes for one. But it's so rocky and uneven Strider really hates it and just will only barely even trot in there. I was able to get him into a canter in there last year, but this year the ground is even worse, more torn up and more rocks pushing through and sloping down on the one side--a little bit of a hill made worse by water run-off. So, he just refuses to do anything but a slow trot in there. So, I did that for a warm-up. Then, I go out to do our usual ride down the grassy, wooded driveway, that is more like a trail and back around. And there's a long section where I can canter coming down that trail and around the yard. Well, it was apparently my spirit guides looking out for me that I went the direction I did, first. I had through about going around the other way first. If I had, I would have come cantering down that trail and got a nasty surprise at the end--where a large tree was down! It was all brown and about 7 feet tall of branches and completely blocking the path. And I couldn't see it from the other direction until I was right up on it. Strider would have seen it--but probably would have done a very short, jolting stop, and might have been in the branches at the end. Ugh. The other path I can use to trot and maybe canter was covered in fencing and hoses. Ugh. So it was walkig and a little trotting and two or three strides of canter here and there. I have this desire to REALLY ride now and I was having to talk to myself and say "just be happy you're on a horse and your heart is pounding with every little stumble if you get too close to something that could be scary. LOL 
But it was just not a good day all the way around. 
Stopped and got my favorite fried chicken and mashed potatoes which is my treat on riding day and it was undercooked, slimy and disgusting and made my physically ill and the potatoes tasted like they were made from under-ripe potatoes, yuck. My tummy was so unhappy all afternoon and night--I could barely sleep. So, I was feeling rather unfulfilled yesterday! Plus a lingering fight with my husband for the half the day and night. Uh, I was very ready for yesterday to be OVER! 

Next ride will be on the property again most likely. Maybe they'll get that tree gone. But probably not. July is going to be a bit of a trail ride desert I'm afraid. The owner is gone through Sunday and then will have to find time to go get her horse and trailer during the week, or the following weekend. Next week I already have three or four days booked with appts so getting out to ride at all is going to be rough. And the following week is a bit busy too. Then we are gone for a week in August. Sheesh. Hopefully lots of trails the second-half of August and all Fall! Since the owner is planning to do a 33 mile ride with her TN Walker and another girl on her draft cross mare and neither of them rides even as much as me--so their horses are not in as good a shape as Strider. They both sat all Winter--about 5 months without being ridden at all. So, they will want to get those horses conditioned, I hope! I'll benefit from the training rides!


----------



## Animalia

Oh, and Pooh Bear is in terrible shape. He's so arthritic and thin and lacking muscle. I am lunging him whenever I'm out there--but it's only once a week. I don't even feel good about riding him right now. You should see him lunge. He's taking these painful little mincing steps and he's limping/stiff on one of this front legs/shoulder especially. He's not my horse, not even my lease and he's not the barn owner's horse either. His owner is now homeless--literally. She got evicted and is crashing on someone's couch and working a few hours a a doggy daycare so her four dogs have a place to stay. She quit her full-time job a few months ago. This is apparently a pattern. I'm pretty sure Stider's owner is giving Pooh Bear free boarding for now, but she doesn't have time or money to get him into good condition. It's a very sad situation. I mean, I don't think he's unhappy or feeling abused--until someone like gets him out and tries to get him move! LOL It's just sad to see such a good, smart, formerly very sound and strong horse going to seed. He's only 16 years old.


----------



## Animalia

Had a better ride on Sunday, than i did the previous Sunday. It's been very hot and buggy here and Strider's owner has been gone this week, so no trail rides and I'm just barely managing to get out there once every seven days right now. The bugs were really bad on the farm. The horses were stamping and kicking to get rid of them and my fly spray was barely stopping any of them from getting to Strider. And in the pen with Pooh Bear, he was having a fit, there was a fly biting him badly apparently and he was kicking and bucking. I couldn't get close enough to help get it off of him because he was just flailing. He also wouldn't let me catch him, so no lunging for him. 

The tree was still down across my "trail" but some of the other obstacles around the farm were gone and I was more "fresh" for this ride. Last week remember I was there for over 2 hours in the heat before I ever even saddled up. 
So I was ready to push Stricer and work him to get a decent ride. He was a bit "tight" in terms of he has some pent up energy. It's hot, so he's acting lazy, but I know he needs to work more. After just three weeks of not being ridden much, I can see he's losing condition again. I rode for about 45 minutes and was able to get him cantering around the little outdoor arena without too much stumbling. Someday there will be a sand floor there covering all the rocks and uneven ground.  Hopefully this year. 

And I pretty much trotted him everywhere, only walking a couple minutes at the beginning and then a few minutes at the end for cool down. I was exhausted,which means I worked too! He takes a lot of effort and pressure and muscle to keep going for this type of work. On the trail he just flies at the smallest cluck or touch. 
And then we had a spook or a tantrum, I'm not entirely sure which. It was on the path where usually canter down and around the side of the property. But now we can't cause of the tree. And he WANTS to run there. So one time he did this head down, coiled tight, sort of bucking thing when he realized we weren't going to run and the next time he acted like something spooked him and he bolted at a fast trot straight toward that tree mess--while hopping up and down off his front feet like he wanted to rear and tossing his head. I think he might have gotten bit by a horsefly at the same time a bird flew out of a tree. One alone wouldn't spook him, but together it was a bad combo--AND he was wound pretty tight already. He's a good boy, so I wasn't worried about him actually rearing or anything and I got him under control pretty quickly and we carried on. 
I did lunge him before I rode too--I didn't want to use up all his energy in case he was lazy. Maybe next time I won't worry about that so much and make him run a little more, when we have to ride on the property. There's a small chance for a trail ride next week, if the owner goes to get her trailer this week. But it also may be in the 90's next week, like it is this week. I was outside this morning before 8AM, doing a half hour of yard work and I was so hot and sweaty I thought I was going to pass out. Ugh.


----------



## Animalia

Well, it's deep Bug Season in Wisconins (there is no Summer in horseback riding) so we haven't been trail riding for a month. We decided to go earlier this week. I got some new natural fly spray for Strider and I really did everything right when applying. I cleaned him off, brushed his hair all the wrong way, sprayed it on thick, brushed him down, sprayed a little more over the top--all the way down to the hooves and got the face and head really well. Then, after tacking up, I sprayed him again. The bugs were literally not a problem for us. But his owner and her horse were having a heck of a time. She used the commercial poison stuff and a little of mine over the top. Her horse was getting swarmed and bitten and so was she. So, within 5 minutes we turned around. We rode around the parking lot for a few minutes and were done. It was less than 30 minutes in the saddle. 
Another reason we couldn't do the trail is because Strider lost a shoe again. So only walk and a little trot on soft areas. So we couldn't outrun the bugs. If we had been able to move faster, she probably could have tolerated it for at least a half hour on the trail. Oh well. 

Strider is still in great shape. And usinall these essential oils and glycerin as fly spray, and sometimes some vinegar added, his coat looks fantastic. That and he gets well-groomed at least once a week, where the other horses out there don't. It's really weird to me that a couple of the girls that board just don't ride. I understand there is not much riding possible out there in Winter, but they don't ride much at all since Winter is over. It costs a fortune to have a horse, and these young women are not wealthy by any means. I wouldn't own a horse unless I could ride regularly--at LEAST two times per week, with other visits in-between. 

Well, so anyway, I was looking forward to a good ride, as we haven't done much speed or lengthy rides and I needed the distraction. I found out a week ago--very out of the blue and shockingly--that my Guide Dog has terminal cancer. The vet said she has less than two months. And I don't want he to suffer, so I won't let her linger in pain. The vet was thinking maybe a couple of weeks and it would be "time" to say goodbye. But she is doing very well still. You'd hardly know anything is wrong with her. If you didn't KNOW her like I do, you wouldn't know at all. So I have her on pain meds in case she is in pain and some herbal supplements that have shown great results in fighting cancer in medical research studies (in dogs too). I am hoping I can keep her feeling good and "normal" so she can go on one last vacation with us. We are going on a 3-4 day trip Sep. 6-10. I can't leave her with a pet sitter for all that time, she's NEVER been left with anyone and she's 11 years old. I don't want to put her down just because we'll be gone, if she's still ok. The vet said things could change suddenly, so if she makes it to vacation with us, I will have to research vets in the area to have one ready just in case. It's all so heartbreaking that I've almost completely shut down emotionally. I'm like a robot walking through life right now. Going through the motions. I've taken her on two little hiking excursions since the news, on our favorite trail. She was so happy. 
I am letting her work as my Guide Dog. Yes, that's LETTING her work, not making her work. She loves it, she loves to go along. Her work isn't strenuous. Usually walk into a building and then take a nap. And then back to the car. And this is not everyday or anything. Just trying to take it day by day for now. I hate cancer.


----------



## knightrider

So sorry about your dog, @Animalia . She is far more than a pet to you. It is heartbreaking. You will be lost without her.


----------



## whisperbaby22

So sorry about your dog. Yes, she is far more than just a pet, you are going to have a hard time. But we all know better a day to soon than a day to late. You are doing what is best for her.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am so sorry to hear that about your dog.  You are doing what is best for her & monitoring her day by day. You will know when it's 'time'. She will tell you.


----------



## Animalia

So, my dog is doing very well. Rather shocked. The vet thought she'd have two good weeks left, or a really bad 2 months. But so far, it's been 3 weeks and it's still like nothing is wrong with her. 
So i am looking for a puppy. I figure if she's still doing well, and she keeps doing well for months, I am wasting time that I could have had a nother puppy here and have her help me train it. And hopefully there will be time to "tame" a puppy before Velvet really slows down and then the puppy won't make her crazy. 
I'm looking at Humane Societies (no private rescues--they are ridiculous in their requirements for adoption). But I'm looking for a younger puppy this time to make sure I can train it to be safe around my bird and my cats and to get a jumpstart on training and bonding in general. So if anyone knows any breeders who can give me a puppy for $500 or less (my budget, since I'll have to pay for a spay myself unless the perfect puppy walks into a shelter), in the Central/Eastern Wisconsin area, please let me know!  

Meanwhile, horse life has not been so good lately. Haven't ridden for almost two weeks again. Summer is turning out to be worse riding conditions than Winter! We were supposed to go to the big stable with the racetrack and the swimming pond today and got rained out again! Second time. And we've gone weeks without rain--and it picks today! Sheesh. So I have to get out and ride this week, probably just a stupid ride on the farm, but maybe I can convince Strider's owner to go on a trail ride. Maybe in a less buggy area. My body is really dying to get out there and do some real riding again. I know we'll do more trail riding in Fall--at least I hope so! But I need to keep myself and Strider fit in the meantime. At his age, he can lose condition quickly. So I have that anxiety going on inside me along with everything else. Ugh. Some days I just really wish I could still drive!


----------



## Animalia

Well, a lot has happened since my last post! I got a puppy! We've had him for a week and a half. He'll be 5 months old in a few days. He's a Black Lab / Giant Schnauzer cross and we got him at a shelter. He's pretty perfect so far. Calm and gentle, good with the other animals, happy and mostly houstrained. He's so smart. Picks things up so quickly. And he's a total cuddlebug! We named him "Nigel". He came from a high kill shelter in Kentucky where he was surrendered with his litter mates. That's all we know. We think he was sent here to WI due to the floods. The shelters here get a LOT of dogs from down South all the time though. 
Now I just hope he gets big enough. All indications are that he will, but he is a very different build than Velvet. He's 33 lbs at just under 5 months. Velvet was 34lbs at 7 months. So I guess I shouldn't wor













































































ry. He just looks so small right now and I pick him up like a cat. LOL He's all leg and is like a bendy, floppy ragdoll. 

Anyway, photos attached to this post. And Velvet, my Guide Dog is still doing really well. You still wouldn't know she was sick and the new puppy is motivating her to play with all her toys.  

And I've ridden twice--last Friday and then today for an actual bona fide trail ride! It was only a little over an hour due to bugs, but everyone had all their shoes and was well behaved. Strider hadn't been out on the trail for almost two months now and he was so excited. He was doing his fast "we're heading back to the trailer" walk from the beginning. LOL And when we finally let them run, he RAN. Fun time. Last week just rode on the property, but it was cleared out a bit, so we could canter. And he was a sassy pants. He does this twisty thing where he checks himself when we start to run--if he's too wound up. I'm like "just GO forward" and giving him loose rein and he starts to go and then puts his nose to his chest and does this twisty buck thing. He's so weird. Apparently he's done this his whole life. Good thing is I am in good shape now so it's not scary anymore--just annoying. Out on a straightaway he does it too, but we are able to ride it out and then he smooths out and settles into a stride.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww congrats on the pup!!  He is adorable! I love the pictures.
I'm glad Strider was able to get out on the trails, sure he was full of himself and loving it!


----------



## Animalia

Found out right after this post that when we chained up the owner's goat guard dog, we didn't do it right and she got loose and killed two of the owner's favorite chickens. Ugh. Apparently, this dog is so bad at being chained and so strong and untrained, that you have to do some special technique to keep her from breaking the clasp on the very heavy chain. And she forgot to tell us or check so she's not "mad" at us, but I felt really bad. Then last night one of the chickens "came back to life" and was roosting in her pen. I hope he's ok. This was the owner's absolute favorite hen.


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> Awwww congrats on the pup!!  He is adorable! I love the pictures.
> I'm glad Strider was able to get out on the trails, sure he was full of himself and loving it!


Thank you!


----------



## Animalia

We have a new barn for boarding this winter! This is a woman Strider's owner used to work with and loves her. She's an older, retired person--maybe 70's? I haven't met her yet, but just talked to her on the phone. She said her hearing was going. LOL 

We are trying to get out there to visit, but unless there's something really wrong with the place, it's a done deal. Same price as the last place, but with better care. He'll get grained every day if we need him to, and she can medicate and help with blankets! When I heard that I was sold! LOL Dealing with Wisconsin early Spring weather when you don't live near your boarded horse is a total pain in the neck. This is a small, private barn, not a big boarding facility, but she has a nice indoor arena, or so I hear and some limited trails outside. And the barn owner sounds so sweet and kind. Strider will be one of only 2 or 3 boarders total, plus some of the owner's horses, not sure how many. And it's about the same ditance for us as last Wint4er--about half the distance from his home barn and in the same direction, so we can stop at Cracker Barrel againg on riding days. LOL Priorities you know?!


----------



## Animalia

Been a while since I posted. Been a while since I've really ridden! I rode about month ago, but Strider was missing a shoe, so it was walk only, and on the property, so pretty boring and short. Then it was 3 weeks until could ride again due to vacation, medical appts, a new puppy, etc. I did a ride on the property on Friday and was able to give him a decent workout--about 40 min, with a lot of trotting and some cantering. Then finally got a real trail ride in yesterday. Just under two hours. Strider didn't have any shoes on for this--she just had the other one pulled until the farrier could get to replace them--coming this week. So, Mr. Tenderfoot was a total drama queen about the whole thing, but that didn't stop him from wanting to run his food legs off! Once he was all warmed up and stopped being so afraid that every step was going to hurt (it doens't, he's a worryer) he got a bit better. Anything stony/rocky or gravel was a problem and probably didn't feel good for him, but the rest wasn't that bad. There were five of us and two TWH, so there was a lot of catching up to do periodically. And Strider showed me a whole new level of speed yesterday! Took my breath away a few times. I thought ht was fast before, but I dddn't even know. LOL 

Was a very fun ride overall, despite his mincing feet sometimes. He was sweatier than I've ever seen him. Everyone got a bath. It was so humid yesterday and they were all working hard for horses that doesn't get ridden much--well Strider does--but not for three or four weeks, and he's 21 yo! He was totally putting his pasture mate--a 17 yo mare to shame. 
I bet he's a little sore today. Won't be riding again until Thursday and that will just be low key on the property. 
Then Oct. 1st we going to a sponsored event a couple of hours away for a 4 hour trail ride. Hoping I do ok for that. If I do, and if we get a bunch more riding in, I might consider trying to go with the gang on the 33 mile ride they want to do in November sometime. That will be 6-7 hours at least. Not sure I can do that though. Might just be a pipe dream.


----------



## knightrider

Thirty-three miles!!!???? Do you do it all at once? When I was young, I could have done it, but I don't want to ride that long anymore. My hat is off to you for even wanting to!


----------



## twhvlr

I was just thinking about you this morning! So good to know that everything is ok and that you are getting some riding time. 33 miles is a really loooong ride. My knees wouldn’t take it.


----------



## Animalia

twhvlr said:


> I was just thinking about you this morning! So good to know that everything is ok and that you are getting some riding time. 33 miles is a really loooong ride. My knees wouldn’t take it.


Yea, my knees are what I'm most worried about too! LOL I probably won't do it because there's no undo key. And I'm not sure what my husband would do for 7 hours while I'm riding. Next year they want to do 66 miles! That might be a two day camping trip. That one is not even on my radar.


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> Thirty-three miles!!!???? Do you do it all at once? When I was young, I could have done it, but I don't want to ride that long anymore. My hat is off to you for even wanting to!


Yes, all at once--all day ride!


----------



## knightrider

Animalia said:


> Next year they want to do 66 miles! That might be a two day camping trip.


Do these people train for this kind of ride? I think you would have to seriously TRAIN for a 33 mile ride, and train even harder to ride 33 miles for two days. I would like to know what @egrogan and @phantomhorse13 think. How much training would be required to successfully complete a ride like that? (Maybe none, what do I know)

I used to do CTR 25 miles when I was younger. A vet at one of the rides told me that just about any horse that is ridden regularly can finish a 25 miler (not win, but finish). I know, even as a 30 something, I was plenty tired after 25 miles. My dream at that time was to complete (not win, but finish) the Old Dominion 50 miles. I was training hard to do those 25 milers. Every other day I would trot 10 miles, and the other days I would walk, and some canter. I was doing interval training. I was quite intentional about it. I know that Phantomhorse13 and Egrogan are also intentional about their training.

Before I tackled the OD 50, I met someone who wanted help with theatrical jousting. Oh boy, that was so much fun! And we got PAID rather than pay entry fees. I was hooked and never went back to distance riding until just a few years ago. And then I discovered I really wasn't up for it anymore.


----------



## Animalia

Well, she was technically training for it last Spring already. She was doing 1 or 2 trail rides a week--about 5-8 miles of mostly trotting and cantering with a walk warm up and cool down. I did a couple of those with her--they were fun because they were only about an hour or so. But then everything fell apart with Summer and bugs and her wedding plans. Now she's going to try to do that schedule again and do the ride late in the season--so at least a couple months of unofficial training for her and her horse. I worry about the other girl's horse though--she doesn't get ridden much at all and unless she goes on all those training rides, I don't know how she'll handle it. Since it's not a race, just practice for entering endurance trials in the future, they can quit anytime and just have her soon-to-be husband pick them up with the trailer. LOL So at least there's that. 

I'm interested to know what the average horse can do too, in terms of mileage. To do 33 in 6 or 7 hours will mean a fair amount of trotting and cantering. We usually do about 5 miles in 2 hours.


----------



## carshon

I have friends that just returned from a trip to the Shawnee National Forest. They got lost(ish) and a 14 mile ride turned into 23 miles and all 3 said it was the death march. We ride every week together and our average ride is no less than 6 miles and usually 8-10 and their horses were all extremely tired the next day as well as the riders. It was humid the day they did this but we ride in humid all of the time. it was just A LOT. I know I could not do 33 miles in a day - and my horse is in excellent shape but I think that would push her limits if there were no breaks for food etc like they do on endurance rides. If your average speed is approximately 3MPH that is over 10 hours in the saddle. I would never have made a good pioneer!


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I have friends that just returned from a trip to the Shawnee National Forest. They got lost(ish) and a 14 mile ride turned into 23 miles and all 3 said it was the death march. We ride every week together and our average ride is no less than 6 miles and usually 8-10 and their horses were all extremely tired the next day as well as the riders. It was humid the day they did this but we ride in humid all of the time. it was just A LOT. I know I could not do 33 miles in a day - and my horse is in excellent shape but I think that would push her limits if there were no breaks for food etc like they do on endurance rides. If your average speed is approximately 3MPH that is over 10 hours in the saddle. I would never have made a good pioneer!


Yea, they plan to stop for lunch--which will only make the whole day longer. They want to get done before dark. I don't think they are going to make it, but we'll see. LOL The horse Strider's owner is currently riding, her 7yo TWH is really a baby and not in good condition. He just doesn't get ridden much and gets very tired and super sweaty even after a 6 mile ride. Strider, even at 21, is in MUCH better shape. But yea, 33 miles is a LOT for any horse who isn't really conditioned to it. I wish they would keep it under 20 miles for this first true endurance ride. Maybe we'll do a couple longer rides this Fall, to help them prepare, but that's stll not much.


----------



## ACinATX

Animalia said:


> I'm interested to know what the average horse can do too, in terms of mileage. To do 33 in 6 or 7 hours will mean a fair amount of trotting and cantering. We usually do about 5 miles in 2 hours.


I feel like you'd need to spend at least a month, if not months, to build up the horse before expecting him to do something like this.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

carshon said:


> I have friends that just returned from a trip to the Shawnee National Forest. They got lost(ish) and a 14 mile ride turned into 23 miles and all 3 said it was the death march. We ride every week together and our average ride is no less than 6 miles and usually 8-10 and their horses were all extremely tired the next day as well as the riders. It was humid the day they did this but we ride in humid all of the time. it was just A LOT. I know I could not do 33 miles in a day - and my horse is in excellent shape but I think that would push her limits if there were no breaks for food etc like they do on endurance rides. If your average speed is approximately 3MPH that is over 10 hours in the saddle. I would never have made a good pioneer!


This is what I was thinking. Our timing for our last CTR was 4 miles an hour, the ride time we were given was 6 hours 15 minutes to do 23 miles (the rides are technically 25 but usually land around 23 or 24 miles). Usually we get 5 miles an hour and 5 hours and 15 minutes to finish our rides, but this trail was much more challenging then they usually are. Keep in mind we have two vet checks that are included in that time. So we spend a fair amount of time gaiting and cantering to come in on time. 33 miles in 7 hours, your average speed will have to be around 5 miles per hour. Doesn't sound like much, but then you add in stops to drink, eat, go to the bathroom, gates, slowing down for obstacles and challenging trail, etc. 

Sounds like an amazing ride to me!


----------



## PoptartShop

That is a lot of miles, whew, especially in one day! :O Even when I do 8-10mi I'm tired! LOL. I'd be so sore & it would be hard for sure.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Coming in a bit late to this, but if your friends are only maintaining a 3 mph average pace, that is going to be a LOOOOONG day in the saddle. Honestly, that many hours in a saddle mostly walking sounds like torture to me. And for the horse that isn't ridden very much, I think it's too much and not fair to ask them to do it.

@Animalia, I would suggest doing your ride on the 1st and see how you feel after. Then you can decide if you want to go with your friends on the 33 mile ride. And if you do decide to go, make sure you are prepared to be riding after dark (or have someone able to come get you with a trailer wherever you happen to be when it does get dark).


----------



## Animalia

Yea, I've decided I definitely don't want to do the 33 mile ride. Or to attempt it with them--I just don't see it happening. 
I'm getting a little nervous about the Lions Colorama ride in Caroline, WI this Saturday. I've read that it is a drunken mess of over a 1,000 people and horses and a lot of people bring inexperienced horses and inexperienced riders. Saturday should be the least problematic day I hope--easiest trail from what I've read of past years. But I read about drunk people galloping their inexperienced or spooky horses right up behind and past you--dangerously and sometimes causing wrecks. I'm counting on the fact that I will be riding with Strider's owner AND the person who bred him and still has is mom (33 years old!) and sister. They won't want anything to happen to him, (and hopefully not to me either!) so will hopefully look out for us. 

I also wasn't planning on riding again before Saturday, but I may want to now. We are SO busy and doing so many out of town trips lately. The long car rides (2+ hours one-way) are hard on my body--too much sitting is a "pain in the rear" for me. LOL Literally! And we just got back from a trip on Friday and a trip Sunday--both of which were intense physical days for us as well. Now I my grandmother just went into a nursing home and my elderly mother needs help cleaning out her apartment on a deadline, so we'll be doing that this week too--one day--long trip. 

The reason I am thinking I may want/need to ride one day this week, before Saturday is that I went out on Thursday to ride. I also had to let the owner's dog's out because she was gone for her wedding--which was Friday (LOTS of dancing and a very long drive which is one reason I'm more sore than usual LOL). So, Strider was supposed to be getting his shoes back on Thursday morning at 8:30. The appt was booked for over a week. So I get there at 11AM to ride. When I showed up, his halter and lead rope (MY halter and lead rope btw) were still attached to the trailer--halter hanging from the rope like you do while riding. So, that was weird. How did they get him back in the pen without a halter? 
so, ok, I go to get him and--no shoes. He's still barefoot. Hmmmm....? Then I get him ready to ride and go to get the saddle and it's not there--the rack it sits on in the trailer is empty. I look in the other side--the storage area--and it's in there--sitting flat--smashing the tree and obviously just tossed in there. 
The saddle pad and blanket were tossed in the tack side--not folded or stacked or anything. The expensive riding rope halter and reins that I own, are missing. I looked around inside the barn and found them--haphazardly thrown over a hook and reins still attached and trailing in the dirt. And BROKEN. Earlier, my husband had found some leather pieces in the grass, we ddin't know what they were from. I realized they were the broken pieces of my reins. The metal clip was still attached to the halter but the rope was off. And no way to fix that, so I had to find different reins to use--and they were too short. 
Anyway, it was not a good ride. He was SOOO tender and stiff. He was refusing to do stuff--like he was wearing a flat halter or something and refusing to turn around or anything. It seemed like the halter may have been adjusted too--it didn't seem like it fit right--but I couldn't tell for sure. Could barely get him into a slow jog too and his feet were so ouchy it was just terrible to be on him. So I didn't ride for long--maybe 20 minutes. 
Now, I am wondering if I need to go make sure everything is in back in the trailer, where it belongs before Satruday--because we are meeting them up there. The owner is going the day before and camping. And if we drive 2.5 hours and get there and the tack is missing, broken or not right--that could be a real problem. I am going to talk to the owner before and see what she thinks. See if Strider SHOULD have a ride before Saturday, to get him warmed up, and if she can get all the tack together and check it. I did not tell her any of this yet because it was the day before her wedding! LOL 

Ugh. Sometimes leasing is a hassle when other people are also riding the horse and using your tack. I guess that goes both ways--if you are leasing out your horse and the rider doesn't take care of your tack, or your horse properly.


----------



## carshon

It sounds like someone rode him and tied him with the reins or he stepped on him. Him being stiff and sore is NOT GOOD! He is an older horse and stiff and sore a day or two after a ride is not normal. I would certainly talk to his owner and see if others have permission to ride him and double check that he got shoes on before you drive there to meet them to ride.


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> It sounds like someone rode him and tied him with the reins or he stepped on him. Him being stiff and sore is NOT GOOD! He is an older horse and stiff and sore a day or two after a ride is not normal. I would certainly talk to his owner and see if others have permission to ride him and double check that he got shoes on before you drive there to meet them to ride.


So I just found out that she had her fiance (now husband for three days) untack him. She must have ridden him briefly or had someone out that was riding him, I'm sure I'll find out more later. Anyway, her husband knows NOTHING about horses and tack and has no idea where anything goes, and he didn't put the tack on him in the first place, so didn't know where it all came from. Sheesh. I talked to a mutual friend over the weekend and she said he could have still been a bit stiff from our intense Sunday ride with lots of galloping and he got SO sweaty. That plus his feet being sore from not having shoes on and maybe being a little bit of a brat might have contributed to him being like he was. He's having a Chiropractic appt today, so that's good! First one he's ever had. And his shoes will be getting put on Thursday. So if I need to ride him again, I have to cancel on my mom and go there instead. There is no point in riding him without his shoes on--on that property. Gravel and some rocky ground. He does ok when he hasn't had shoes on for months--he get toughened up a bit, but after wearing shoes all Summer, he's just a nightmare without them. 

Have you ever done the Caroline ride?


----------



## Animalia

So, Strider must have still been a little stiff, after the Chiro appt--which was done by the veterinarian, his owner told me she's putting him on bute and she made a massage therapy appt for later this week so he'll be sure to be good for Saturday.


----------



## Animalia

So, we know what was causing Strider's issues. Saddle Fit. The saddle he's used for at least 15 years no longer fits him properly due to his aging back getting more narrow and high withered. Sigh. It's a GREAT saddle. I love it and I'm used to it. 
I have the big Lions ride this weekend too. So, on Saturday, I will be having to ride in his old show saddle--which apparently still fits him fine. I've never ridden in it, never even seen it. It has a smaller seat, but only by an inch. My rear may be spilling out. Just great for my longest trail ride ever, in new territory with 1,000 people around, some of them drunk on horses they can't control. Little nervous now. 
A friend is bringing another saddle that might fit me better--and might fit Stormy too. If not, it's the show saddle. The owner says it's a comfy saddle, but it has an equitation seat so you sit forward more on your pelvic bones. Am I going to be sore? Thank god for seat saver cushions! 

And I know it sound really dumb and petty, but with my vision, it takes me a long time to "learn" a new saddle. All the little hook up points and straps and things that have to lay flat, etc. So doing all of this the first time when I've been on the road since 6:30AM--while people might be waiting for me to hurry up and get ready is a little daunting. Of course, the owner will be helping too--she'll want to be sure it all fits and is on properly too, so she may just put it on for me. LOL 

I just don't know why the horse gods saw fit to throw a monkey wrench in this already new experience for me. 

Good news is she and I will be taking Strider shopping! We'll have to find a saddle that works for all three of us. THAT should be a fun, new experience!


----------



## PoptartShop

Saddle shopping can be stressful, but I hope you find something that is comfortable for both you and him. Saddle fit makes all the difference. 

That will be a bit frustrating, riding in a new saddle especially if the seat is a bit different, but hopefully it'll still be comfortable for your ride!


----------



## Animalia

Well, the big ride is done! And I wanna go again! LOL I was so sore yesterday I could barely move--although sitting around made it worse so I HAD to move around. LOL Today I feel more normal--just like I had a bit of an intense, but normal length trail ride. 
It was just so fun to be out there on those different trails with all those different people! We had six riding in our group, but two of them kept wandering off because they were on hot horses who wouldn't sit still. 

I ended up using someone else's saddle--the lady who bred Strider 21 years ago. I got to meet his sister too! He spent the first 10 years of his life with his sister and they still know and like each other. She was in our group of six and we were told that she would kick any horse that got too close to her rump--except Strider. LOL And boy was she HOT! Such a crazy brat on the trail! And she actually fell on her side during the ride! The rider--probably 15 or 16 jumped off in time. No one was hurt, but she almost did it again because she was dancing and moving sideways and hopping all over and kept stepping wrong over ruts and stuff. And we had two more spicy horses with us. A couple times we were stopped to wait for someone to pass or catch up or whatever and I'm watching these horses just freaking out over having to stand still and I'm just patting Strider on the neck saying "good boy". I was so grateful he wasn't being like that. 

Anyway, the saddle was not great. It had zero padding--it was like riding on a piece of wood. I used a seat saver, but still, it was nowhere near as comfy as the old saddle, or the other option I had--a friend's saddle--she boards with Strider's owner. That one was cushy, but just a bit too small for me. Hindsight--I might have been better off. The other one was only slightly better. And it had those metal platform stirrups that look like something medieval. At first I thought I really liked them--the nice flat platform for my foot. But it turns out it wasn't great for me. My feet--especially the right one kept falling asleep--pins and needles and hurting really bad. Had to shake it out a lot. And then my knees were worse than they've ever been--even after only an hour. The saddle was secure enough otherwise and I rode fine in it--no issues there, just some weird pressure points. Good news is--they were pressure poitns for ME, not the horse! When we got done, we checked the sweat marks and he was nice and even under there. 
I should also mention, that a chiro appt, an hour massage (both for Strider) and a better fitting saddle all combined to make him feel fantastic! He was so supple and easy to move. I was turning him in place--full pivot action--and he was doing it fine! Yea, saddle fit! The massage therapy is only $60 for an hour, so we can do that again if he gets stiff. He has absolutely no arthritis and I am so grateful for that! They almost brought his 33 yo mother to the this event, and would have used her on the shorter trail rides. But they decided to leave her--she gets cantankerous about being ridden these days. LOL I would too at her age! 

So, remember I said Strider was such a good boy? Well, that was before lunch--the first two hours. Then about a half hour after we got back on the trail he got his fire on. So, for the last hour and a half or so--I was riding a speed demon who didnt want to be held back--tossing head, grinding teeth LOL. When we had to walk--it was a prancing jog. When we reached areas we could canter a little and I finally let him go, he kept crow hopping and doing little bucks before he would actually take off--and getting all twisty. This is his MO--he's been known to do this his whole life. He just gets himself all wound up and by the time we get to run he's too coiled to just go. After we really got some air when trying to take off I read him the riot act and then he calmed down a bit. I made him walk through this whole muddy stretch because he's so trippy. But we had Walker's with us--so we got pretty far behind. He listened to me, but it took everything I had to keep him at that slightly prancing walk. I had given up neck reining and turned to direct reining, which did help with control. So grateful to have a bitless rig that I can do that with--neck or direct rein on the fly.  

So, all in all a very good day. I like the challenge of riding when he's acting up a a bit. It makes me feel like a real horsewoman, a real rider, that I can control that and work with it--rather than just sitting there placidly not having to do anything. LOL I told his owner he's Goldilocks. The Icelandic was a total mess and a hateful mare-y brat. The next horse, Missy, was so dead broke she had no personality at all and just plodded along until you kicked her into an easy canter. And then Strider who got the right amount of everything. 

Even though Im still sore, being around all the horse energy has my itching to get back into the saddle! I have to get that long trail ride out of my system now-its like a drug--I just want more. LOL

So, we are borrowing that uncomfortable saddle for now, until we get one. I think on shorter rides I'll be ok. 

Oh, and in the spirit of "you know you're a horseperson when..." We were cantering behind one of our group mates and Strider wanted to GO, and she said we could pass This was an Appy gelding who had been very good the whole time We passed, and he kicked me! Got me right on the stirrup--the metal clang and subsequent pain was quite intense. The stirrup caught most of it so I'm ok, it only hurt for a couple minutes But I said--good thing it hit me instead of Strider---wouldn't want HIM injured LOL 
We're buying that last photo, just don't have it yet, that's why the watermark


----------



## knightrider

Yay for you on the long ride! Good horse, good riding, no drunks, no problems. I am so happy for you.



Animalia said:


> And I know it sound really dumb and petty, but with my vision, it takes me a long time to "learn" a new saddle.


My friend Susan, who was completely blind, was obsessive about stirrup length. People used to get impatient with her too, when she kept needing to adjust her stirrups. Unless they were perfectly even, it was very hard for her to ride. Since she was riding school horses, it was very hard to get them perfectly even. I tried riding blindfolded several times to be able to be a better friend to her when riding. Oh! My! Gosh! Try riding blindfolded with uneven stirrups and see how well you manage. Not well at all. I totally understand how important "feel" is if there is no sight.

I love your journal and support you all the way. I just wish you were closer. I have extra horses and no one to ride them. I wish we could ride together.


----------



## whisperbaby22

You two look great.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> You two look great.


Thank you!


----------



## Animalia

knightrider said:


> Yay for you on the long ride! Good horse, good riding, no drunks, no problems. I am so happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Susan, who was completely blind, was obsessive about stirrup length. People used to get impatient with her too, when she kept needing to adjust her stirrups. Unless they were perfectly even, it was very hard for her to ride. Since she was riding school horses, it was very hard to get them perfectly even. I tried riding blindfolded several times to be able to be a better friend to her when riding. Oh! My! Gosh! Try riding blindfolded with uneven stirrups and see how well you manage. Not well at all. I totally understand how important "feel" is if there is no sight.
> 
> I love your journal and support you all the way. I just wish you were closer. I have extra horses and no one to ride them. I wish we could ride together.


Aww, thank you! I end up closing my eyes a lot in the woods, when we are cantering./galloping, because I can't see the branches. It's too dark sometimes for my sunglasses, so I take them off and then we start to run and I have to close my eyes anyway to protect them. LOL So that's why you see me in those goofy yellow sunglasses that look like goggles. They are night vision type sunglasses. They improve contrast in low light and don't impede light at all. But they also have some sun protecton--how does that work Anyway, unless we are out in super bright sun, I am ok with the yellows. I kept switching them on the ride--that's what my pommel bag will be for now!  I HAVE to wear sunglasses because my pupils don't more very well and my eyes are very sensitive. And on a normal sunny day, without sunglasses, I have near whiteout conditions for my eyes


----------



## Animalia

So finally got to ride again. LOL--"Finally" means it was a whole 7 days! We were supposed to go out on Wednesday, but it got cancled, so we did Sunday instead. This was a mostly sedate ride--at a walk, unless we were catching up and did a little trotting. We had a couple older ladies with us--one was the lady who owns the barn we're boarding Strider at this Winter. So I got to meet her. Still need to go out to her place. She's super nice. Turns out she didn't even START riding until she was 48--she's 63 now. And she had never galloped until last Sunday. I'm riding Strider the rocket and we had two faster horses ahead of us. So we did canter for a stretch, but that turned into a gallop because the other horses were so far ahead and Strider just HAS to catch up. I kept trying to check him and that would make him toss his head and balk, so I let him run for a minute. Apparently, that older lady has never done speed and her horse was a little naughty, so she almost fell off. Oops. She was fine, she was cool about it. She does jumping so you'd think she would be really secure in the saddle--but she was also in an English saddle on the trail. 
Anyway, the other lady was only a little older than me, but also learned to ride late in life, and she boards her older horse at the same place, so I'll see them both this Winter. 

And I had a different saddle again. Strider's owner was trying one out that's for sale--the person let her take it and use it for a while. Pretty trusting of a stranger. Anyway, I LOVED that saddle! Perfect fit--enough cushion I didn't need a seat saver and just felt like it was made for me--and so secure--while being lighter and less leather overall--round skirt. No pressure points, my knees felt good. She apparently wants the stirrups back if we buy the saddle. Not sure if they are something special too--but the whole thing felt great--stirrups too. Problem is, it's $1200. Ouch. If she can sell the old saddle for $1000--her current asking price, and maybe haggle the price on this one down a bit, then it's no problem. I'm trying to decide if I should offer to chip in for it if money is an issue. The thing is, it won't be my saddle if I ever leave. So if I chip in, I will have to think of it as paying extra for the lease to get a good saddle. So, not sure. If she decides to get it--I may buy the stirrups. That seems like a good compromise. I want the same ones that are on it now! If they still make them. LOL

We are planning to go out on Sunday again, to a different place. I've been wanting to try this trail--it's considered more difficult due to lots of hills and some narrow paths with sharp drop-offs. But Strider has ridden it many times--just not with me aboard.  And from pictures the place looks so pretty! 

Crossing fingers for no rain.


----------



## Animalia

Well, we were rained out of the difficult trail I've been wanting to try. Did a weekday morning ride instead. Then we were not able to go to the State Park last Sunday as we had planned, due to time constraints. So we ended up riding the usual trails. This time a friend of the owner's came along and she doesn't really ride, so we it was a very slow ride--two hours at a walk. Kind of boring for me and Strider, but it was nice to be out in the gorgeous weather and the scenery. When did I become such a speed demon? LOL 

In interesting news Strider's owner asked me if I wanted to join her in a "classical cowgirl" clinic in a couple weeks. It's six hours long! Six hours of class and an hour for lunch. So it will be six hours in the saddle, but mostly standing around watching or trying stuff--no hard riding. I still don't have a new saddle to ride in. The last two rides I've used that really uncomfortable one with the tortuous stirrups and seat--it's just awful. And then I used Strider's old show saddle last Sunday. It's actually a pretty comfortable saddle--except for the stirrups. Does sort of the same thing to my ankle--cranks it and my foot and knees end up really hurting and tingling--but not as bad as the other saddle. 
The lady who has the $1200 saddle I loved is hosting the clinician for the Classical Cowgirl clinic, so maybe I can borrow that one for the class--since I'll be in the saddle all day and will need something comfortable. I also need to try out a friend's saddle--one of the boarders out there. Her horse got too fat for her saddle, but it fits Strider well. I sat in it once for two minutes and it seemed pretty comfortable, but need to give it a real ride. If that works--we can just trade--because the old saddle I was using fits her horse now. Musical saddles. 

So, I had a thought today when I was looking up the clinician--Heather Londo. There are some videos of her working a horse through some cones and stuff. And I suddenly realized one of my biggest problems is keeping Strider at a trot through and around anything. Weaving through cones or poles, in a circle around a barrel, etc, even over ground poles. He just will not keep up a trot. On the trail or riding around outside, he's fine--he's a rocket. But in an arena he is the epitome of laziness. So, I was already worried about not being good enough to ride in this clinic, and now I'm doubly worried. His owner said she's always worried about looking bad too, but so far in every clinic she's been in, there's been someone who rode worse than her. Well--she's kind of a pro! What if I'M the bottom of the barrel in this class?? 
I have more leg strength now, but six hours of riding will tax me and Strider is an obstinate pig head sometimes about moving forward. Maybe I should get some spurs? Or just learn to ride better? Yea, in the next two weeks. LOL His owner is able to keep him moving at a trot through a course--barely, but I am not. I think I'm going to look like a big idiot.


----------



## knightrider

I hope none of your fears materialize and that you have an amazing time and learn all kinds of good stuff. Then come on here and tell us about it.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, you are making the mistake of comparing yourself to the other riders, instead of yourself when you started riding. That is what you should concentrate on, you are there to learn, not worry about other riders. 

Go and have fun. If you can't get the saddle situation straightened out, take a break from time to time.


----------



## twhvlr

You have progressed so much this year. I read it in your messages and I can “hear” the confidence in your words. I think that if you concentrate on what you are learning and not on your mistakes (cause we all make them), you could get a lot out of the clinic. We all feel like we and our mistakes are on display during something like this. But just remember, everyone there is feeling like that so you are in good company.


----------



## Animalia

Thanks everyone, for helping me get over myself! LOL Yes, I need to focus on what I'm there to do--what I paid for is to "get better", not to show off in front of people. I'm actually really excited about it when I stop worrying. As I said to my husband yesterday, it's actually a real bargain. It's like six weeks of lessons all in one--for only $150. When lessons are usually $50/hour around here! And we only have to drive once.  This woman is a horse trainer too, so at least she'll understand Strider's issues. If his owner brings her young TWH, she'll be having issues too. LOL And then I won't feel so bad for sure. He can be a brat and still has baby brain.


----------



## Animalia

Well my six hour clinic is coming up on Saturday, just a few days. I'm not so worried about my level of riding anymore. I'm a little worried about Strider performing because he hates arena work. I rode him on the owner's property a couple days ago and we worked in the makeshift outdoor arena first. He was just absolutely dead and unresponsive. I took him out of the arena and rod around the property and voila--we can trot again! I took him back in the arena and realy got on his case, but had to KEEPgetting on his case. I then picked up a riding crop and after a few minutes, got him going pretty well in the arena and the trot--and after really pressing him, got him to canter once around in each direction without stoppping. That took us several tries. But riding crop was a big improvement. Then, I take him outside the arena again and ask for a canter up the lane and he was leaping off like a rocket wanting to run. LOL Put him back inside any squarish areas with any kinds of side (just tapes in this case) and he just loses all propulsion. 
So, I have this clinic, probably in an indoor arena as the temperature is going to drop 40 degrees from what is the next couple days. I was talking to his owner about my Winter riding boots--which are technically English--and rubber soled and heeled. Nothing hard on them. And he seems to respond much better to my Ariat lace-ups with the hard sole and heels. She said I could try using bumper spurs to create that harder surface and more clear/firm direction with the English boots. 
So, I have the spurs. They seem to fit my boots. I'm not sure I'm riding again before the clinic. I want to wear my Winter boots as it's going to be VERY cold in the morning--well below freezing and it will be sudden, so I 'won't be used to it. But I'm not sure I want to use the spurs for the first time in a clinic like this. So maybe I should just wear my short Western boots and put toe warmers in. Not sure. But I know I want a riding crop at least. LOL And the one I bought last year is still with my Winter co-leaser--she ended up grabbing it from the last boarding barn when we were packing up and she forgot to bring it the one time she visited Strider in the Summer. So the only riding crop on the farm now, with a strap, is one that's a little awkward for me--heavy and a little long. I may just have to buy another crop so I can be comfortable. 
Such problems!! LOL 
Anyone have any advice about the bumper spurs? I've never used spurs of any kind in my life. My main concern is trying to keep my leg flat on the horse so I'm not bumping him with them all the time. I really think I need to practice with them before using them in a class like this. If I get to ride this week before the clinic, I'll try them then and see. If not, I'll have to decide about boots. 

So I gave him a good workout this last ride--and given the fact that he already has a Winter coat because of the below freezing temps--and daytime temps in the 30's for almost two weeks, then it got to be 70's again for several days--he was plenty sweaty. It was 72 and sunny while we were riding. I think the horses will appreciate the cooler weather on Saturday since they'll have to be working all day. Easier on them with their shaggy coats than if it was 70 again. 

In other good news, I'm also going to be riding in a Christmas parade! Not sure if I mentioned that already. The weekend of Thanksgiving. A few of us are riding together--Strider's owner was asked to put a group of riders together. And the theme is Gnomes. So we're doing hats and beards for us and the horses and Strider's owner wants to get overalls and put them on the horses. Should be fun, I'm really looking forward to doing that! Fun and different horse stuff this month! Don't know if we'll do any more trail rides before we go to the new barn though.


----------



## Animalia

Clinic is coming up this Saturday, and I've been sick since last Tuesday.  I'm on the mend, a little better every day. But feeling quite sore and exhausted from a lot of coughing. My muscles all over my body have gotten a workout this week from severe coughing. 

I don't know why this kind of thing always happens. I've been looking forward to this clinic for a month--and looking forward to all day horse activities in general since I started re-riding. I'm finally "there" and now I have to do this big adventure while sick, or recovering from being sick. Maybe the silver lining is it will keep me relaxed and not anxious or over-excited. LOL Which could mean I learn more and am not hyper. 
Still reeling about the temp swing. Right now it's 76F degrees outside, in the shade. Warmer in the bight, hot sun, and a little muggy. I'm in shorts and sandals and sweating. And it's going to drop 40 degrees overnight tonight. High 39F tomorrow and 34 on Saturday for the clinic. At least I will have one day to get used to the cold again. LOL Due to the extreme weather change I am going to wear my English attire for the clinic. So, I'll be at a Classic Cowgirl Clinic wearing black riding tights and black English boots--with bumber spurs. The breeches are fleece lined, and the English boots are my winter boots. Otherwise I'll have frozen feet all day--no room in the other boots for toe warmers if I need them. I've decided I don't care about looking anachronistic. I need to be comfortable and I need to keep myself warm since I'm sick. My riding tights are SO much more comfortable than riding in jeans--and I have full seat ones so I stick well. I'm used to being the person that sticks out--so who cares?  I'm not even sure what saddle I'm using, so I for sure want my clothes to be as comfortable and uncomplicated as possible. 

Ok, need to go rest now. Rest, rest, rest and fluids!


----------



## Animalia

Phew, it's been four days since the clinic already! What a whirlwind. My beloved Grandma died Friday night, the night before the clinic. I cried some, and then Saturday just almost didn't think of her at all. And then Sunday I did a LOT of grieving and have been sad ever since. And helping my mom deal with funeral arrangements and dealing with a husband who lost his mind for three days after visiting his own mother who makes him crazy. So he was raging for three days, got in a fright with MY mother and it was all just horrible and I had no support at all for myself because my mother wouldn't allow any of us to share the news until today. Things finally got sorted last night and husband seems back to normal and mother too. 

So now I'm here to talk about the horse clinic! It was different than I thought it would be. There were only four of us attendees in total. And the clinician gave us the option of how we wanted to structure the clinic and they all wanted more individual instruction time. So we did that. Which meant sitting around for hours in a freezing cold barn on cement, sometimes getting something out of watching and listening to what was going on, but often not. Had I known it would have been that kind of thing--I would have brought binoculars, because I got even less out of it since I couldn't see what anyone was doing. 
She gave less time to me and Strider when she found out how old he was (21). She said he's not going to change his ways now, no point in trying to make him learn anything. So she gave me a groundwork exercise to do with him to improve his back/stomach muscles and earn respect at the same time and then I got on. I really was the "green" one in the group. the other three women were all professional horse people with multiple horses of their own and their own farms. So with me she went back to basics. I did learn/get re-acquainted with biomechanics and I can now turn Strider without out using leg or reins for the most part. Using seat bones and upper body to turn at the right time. I also have to swing my body in a regular rhythm --rocking seat bones and shoulders back and forth which definitely helps keep him trotting without stopping and even helps him walk faster. We're still a mess at staying on the wall--while doing all the other stuff and I have lots of work to do keeping him in a trot while turning and doing patterns. Apparently I stop riding at these points which is why he slows back down. So, lots of figure-eights for me and lots of squares in the arena to practice staying on the wall. 
Then we worked on canter. What a mess. It was the end of the day and he was lazy as heck. I was frozen through and through-and had been for 5 hours already. I could not get him to canter to save my life. Whipping and kicking from horseback, the instructor chasing him with a whip--nothing worked. He would go into it for a stride or two or maybe three and then fall out. She recommended two-point for me to help "life" me and lift him into the canter. But i'm apparently not strong enough in the inner-thigh right now to do a real two-point. I can do it somewhat once we're cantering and I let the rythym carry me and hold me, but I can't just do it from a walk or standstill. So, more work to do. 
Then his owner gets on him after we'lre all done because she hasn't ridden him for months and just wanted a few minutes. Of course--he was horse perfection, perfectly controlled, even, collected trot, many times around, and then the most gorgeous, slow and collected canter--at least 10 times around the arena without slowing or stopping. I mind this less than I used to, because as she's explained, she KNOWS how to ride him. She learned to ride on him, he learned to be ridden with her--she started riding him right after he was broke to ride. She showed him in Western, English huntseat and dressage for almost 15 years. She did say though, on teh way home that it takes enormous effort to do what she was doing. She has to keep both legs on him with a lot of pressure the whole time. After her 5-10 minutes of riding him she said she was so sore she could barely walk. And she said something very nice. She said that she knows how really hard Strider is to ride (in an arena for controlled work) and she can't imagine doing it with all of my physical issues/illnesses and blind besides. So I shouldn't feel too bad about myself. And now I've got homework for the Winter to work on. He's moving to the new barn in two weeks, the day after our parade. 
unfortunately we have had early snow and wet yuck, so there will probably be no riding until the parade and then the new barn with the indoor arena. 

We also got to ride for a bit in an outdoor obstacle course. I'd never done that with Strider and always wanted to. I did some with the Icelandic, but not much, and I was such a chicken back then. This time, I got him to do all the stuff in there--even though he was reluctant and it was a little scary going up and down off some of that taller stuff, but I rode it just fine.


----------



## knightrider

So sorry about your grandma and all the related problems and stress. And I remember that you went into the clinic getting over being sick. How difficult to be so cold for such a long period of time. I'm glad you got something out of it that will be helpful to you . . . and glad that Strider's owner can appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I am sorry to read about your grandma.

You should be proud of yourself for going to the clinic. I am not sure how impressed I am with someone giving up on teaching a horse just because he is older.. but I am glad you got some things to work on out of it.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm very sorry for your loss.  

I agree with @phantomhorse13, you can always teach a horse something new, no matter their age. That's not the best mentality, but I agree, I'm glad you were able to get something out of it.
An outdoor obstacle course was probably so fun for you both too!


----------



## Animalia

PoptartShop said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I agree with @phantomhorse13, you can always teach a horse something new, no matter their age. That's not the best mentality, but I agree, I'm glad you were able to get something out of it.
> An outdoor obstacle course was probably so fun for you both too!


Thank you all for the condolences. Yea, it was a little disappointing that she couldn't give me some stuff to make HIM do things better in the arena--only things to help me work within what he'll do. But it will all still help. 
Yea, I love doing obstacles. I found out that he actually took third in a big competition years ago. I would love to do this as a "discipline", but I have nowhere to practice/train and I'd have to rely on the owner to get us to any competitions. So not a good option right now.


----------



## Animalia

What a busy long weekend! Thursday we traveled for T-Day to my sister's house, an hour a half away. Then Friday we picked up a new saddle for Strider. I loaned his owner the money for it because it was such a good deal. If it didn't fit, she said she could just resell it --for more than she bought it for. It's a Big Horn brand trail saddle. Not used much. We got it for $900 and it's over $1600 new--it's probably worth closer to $1200 in it's current condition--once it's cleaned better and oiled a bit. It's super stiff! More on that in a minute. 
Then Saturday we had our Christmas parade! What a blast! My husband walked Strider's owners 9 month old filly in the parade and she was so good, right until the end. Just a few minutes after we turned off the parade route to head back-she started fussing and I had to pony her with Strider. Mark has a sore hip sometimes due to bursitis problems and that started acting up as she was dragging him around in circles. She was a bit of a brat the 15 min it took us to ride back to the trailer, but I had the power of an adult horse dragging her for me. LOL 
Then Sunday we took Strider to the new barn for the Winter. It should be a nice place. His pen is right outside the door practically--the barn and arena are all one--so once we get in from outside, we don't have to go out again until it's time to go home. And the port--o-potty is even indoors, with a heat lamp over it! LOL Rustic comfort. The last two barns where I used port-o-potties outdoors, especially last year, I got a huge draft of icy wind every time I sat down--that feels good on a bare bum let me tell you!! LOL The barn owner is a friend of Strider's owner and she is very nice. Older than me by 15 years and didn't start riding until she was almost 50! 
And she'll take care of feeding Strider his grain and supplements every day and do blanketing when we need it. All for the same price as we were paying last year at the broken down place with no extras. 
This year Strider is only getting 1 pound of a ration balancer instead of actual grain--just enough to get his supplements down. He's in good shape going into Winter, not too thin and he gets really hot (both physically and mentally) on too much grain.  
Now, back to that new saddle. I rode in it for the parade, for first time. There's going to be a breaking in period here, and some adjustments needed. It's not comfortable for me at all right now. It has a padded seat--but on the rear and a thin strip up the middle to the horn. And the way it makes me sit really hurts my crotch bones. Not my sit bones. It's also too big for me, and between that and the pain, I end up rocking back to sit more on my behind, which gives me a lousy, sloppy seat and then my low back hurts. Ugh. It's also pure slippery leather--no suede. For the parade I had jeans on--so that was an experience sliding around in the saddle for a couple hours. And my stirrups were too long. LOL 
So, on Sunday, at the new barn, I put it on again, with the stirrups shorter and with a seat saver on it. Unfortunately, we currently only have one seat saver that will work on it--because of the slippery seat. This one was sticky grippers on the bottom to hold it in place on the seat. But it's not big enough. It really only covers the read and comes to a point right under my crotch--which is where I need the padding in this saddle. It does make it fit better and feel a little more secure though. I've ordered another seat saver, but not sure if it will stick to the saddle or not. The saddle also has padded stirrups and those feel weird too. The whole thing makes me feel like I'm stretched extra wide and like I have less torque to give leg pressure. I'm hoping I can get used to it. I don't think the owner wants me to keep riding in her show saddle, although I love that one--SUCH a comfortable and secure seat for me! And now I'm doing arena work most of the Winter, where I'd really like that equitation seat. 
So, if it's really a problem after a while, I may have to see if we could find something different and sell this one on. I can't afford to ruin my body riding in a really uncomfrortable saddle. I'll never want to ride.


----------



## Animalia

Forgot the pics! 

New saddle:









Parade!


----------



## whisperbaby22

What cute photos. I no longer can ride in saddles that are not really cushioned. Hopefully if you can't make this one work you can go for that extra cash.


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> What cute photos. I no longer can ride in saddles that are not really cushioned. Hopefully if you can't make this one work you can go for that extra cash.


Yes, it's weird. It looks like it would be so comfortable--but apparently my bones sit right on either side of the cushion strip--onto the hard leather. And because the thing is so big, I can't sit up properly. The seat saver also takes up room, so that part at least should get better.


----------



## carshon

I used to have a Big Horn saddle and loved it! That being said they do seem to fit wider in the span than some other saddles. It can make the rider assume more of a "chair seat"


----------



## Animalia

carshon said:


> I used to have a Big Horn saddle and loved it! That being said they do seem to fit wider in the span than some other saddles. It can make the rider assume more of a "chair seat"


YES! That's what's it's doing. I don't like it. The one thing I could always say about my riding was I had an excellent seat, when I couldn't say much else good about it! LOL And this thing is making me feel very awkward. I'm really hoping a seat saver will help. 

Strider's owner has a Big Horn that she loves--but it's got a different seat than this one. She didn't realize that when she wanted this one so badly. Her saddle is very comfortable--I've ridden in it a little. It's full seat cushion--and thick and suede and it seems to be narrower.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww I love the pictures!   Looks like a good time! 

As far as the saddle goes, you definitely need to be comfortable. That's super important & crucial or agreed, you're never gonna wanna ride! I think selling that one & finding something more suitable for you is best.


----------



## Animalia

So I went out for the first official day at the new barn yesterday. I spent an hour and a half working with Strider before I even got on. LOL Takes me time at a new barn to remember where everything is, find other things, etc. And I had to re-watch the video on doing his pelvic tilt exercies. It all takes time. So I did the two stomach/pelvic tilt exercies pushing up with my fingertips on the midline of his belly, to cause his back muscles to arch a bit--and hold. Then running my thumb along the ridge of his hindquarters to get him to tilt his pelvis a few times. While doing that one and standing directly behind him and watching his back intently, I could really see how his topline has dropped. His belly is hanging all fat and droopy and his back muscles are pulled down almost flat and taut. I hope we can reverse some of that. 
Then I lunged him for a bit--almost got my arms ripped out of their sockets he had so much energy and took off galloping and bucing and trying to run out of the circle. Sheesh, how old are you Strider?? LOL Then neck stretches with the carrots. Then tacking up the new saddle and figuring ot the center fire rigging. THEN we were ready to ride. 
I rode for a half hour. I was able to ride that long without much pain--but the current seat saver is very thing and does slip around on the saddle--plus it doesn't take up enough room so I'm still a little big and I was just "sloshing" around in the saddle the whole time. 
I DID do all my homework from the clinic and it was amazing! I was turning him in tight circles with no reins at all, and barely any leg. We did our squares in the arena and he was a pro at the walk. Oh, we also did lots of stepping over a cavaletti and some save level low poles--but he knocked the poles down the first time over. Such a clutz! So we had two to keep working with. Also to strengthen his back. 
Anyway, I was able to get him trotting and eventually keep him trotting--after some misfires--for several times around in both directions--not stopping until I asked him to! I was happy about that. And I even managed to do some control at the trot--staying near the wall, once we settled in. It sounds simple and like riding 101, but on Strider it's never simple and I'm finally getting better! We did a little canter--I wanted to see how I felt in this sloshy saddle. I felt fine and was able to get him into the canter right away--but we kept fizzling out half way around, until the third try, we got once around. Then we did the other direction and got twice around! Then twice around in the other direction and that was enough. I walked him and did more turning and staying on the wall. Half hour ride total. And then he was so sweaty on the chest, belly, underarms it took him an hour to dry! Ugh. That's ridiculous. He just gowns SO much hair. He was more sweaty yesterday than after an hour long trail ride in the middle of Summer with lots of trotting and cantering and galloping. So, we may have to do a trace clip on him again. When I get done riding, I am tired, my feet hurt on the concrete barn floor, I'm hungry, etc. And my husband is waiting in the car. So if I want to do a longer ride--I risk having to stay for two hours after just to get him dry. Can't do that. So, I'm going to bring a chamois towel to see if that dries him quicker and if that doens't work, we'll have to clip him and that means dealing with blankets. We're still having up and down temps--today is 50, yesterday while I was riding it was 25. Tomorrow 25 again and then in the 40's next week. I would like to wait until it's evenly cold so the barn owner doesn't have to mess with his blanket until Spring at least. LOL
And next week I will find out where we can ride outside and hopefully do some of that before the snow flies. Strider loves his outdoor riding.

And his owner did offer to re-sell that saddle if it continues to be painful. Yesterday was not too bad and I did feel like maybe it was easier to get into the canter with this saddle--easier for me to "lift". So we'll see.


----------



## carshon

I know it's another expense but we use "coolers" when we ride our horses in cold temps and they get sweaty. They really help to dry the horses off. My husband used to take lessons year round and our horses live outside so no clipping for us. She would wear her cooler after the lesson and on the way home in the trailer and was usually very dry when we got home. There are many fairly cheap coolers at Chicks Saddlery


----------



## Animalia

He has a cooler, but it's never seemed to help much--and won't stay on well either. Does the cooler help if it's not touching the damp areas? The damp areas are chest and armpits (front and back legs) and girth strap are sometimes. Never on top.


----------



## Animalia

Part of the problem is his cooler is so loose and just ties loosely with one set of ties, over his chest and under his tail. It doesn't hug his chest or belly in any way. I'm going to try a chamois the next time I ride. I might as well be rubbing him dry, as once I'm done packing up, I'm just standing around waiting for him to dry.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

Animalia said:


> Part of the problem is his cooler is so loose and just ties loosely with one set of ties, over his chest and under his tail. It doesn't hug his chest or belly in any way. I'm going to try a chamois the next time I ride. I might as well be rubbing him dry, as once I'm done packing up, I'm just standing around waiting for him to dry.


I've never done this, but a barn I used to board at had some girls who came in the winter to use the arena for jumping. They used blow dryers to help dry off their horses after a lesson.

I use coolers too and they tend to hang loosely as you described. Some have belly straps, some don't.


----------



## Animalia

Ok, thanks! I had considered blow drying but everyone says that's a bad idea. But I'm also looking to dry only small areas of the horse--not a whole body. Chest, armpits and girth strap, and a little on the belly and under back legs. 
I'm going to try a microfiber dog drying towel and then someone on a blog mentioned a specific brand of microfiber cleaning cloths that were the best thing they ever found to dry a sweaty horse. They were pretty cheap, so I got those. 
Yea, the cooler just ties on loose and doesn't even really touch the sweaty areas at all. If he ever gets sweaty at all on top, under the saddle, I'll use the cooler. But I generally don't ride him that hard in an arena--and he's in good enough shape to do all the trotting and cantering I want in the arena, and not get sweaty under the saddle. He just grows such thick fur on his chest


----------



## Animalia

Had a good ride yesterday. Second time at the new barn. Things went a little more streamlined than last time. Did all the groundwork stuff--stomach lifts and pelvic tilts, carrot stretches, shoulder circles and free lunging. The "lunging" just turned into a "watch Strider run" episode. He wasn't listening to me and just galloped and bucked. Lots of energy! He did run a circle and switch directions for me, but he wouldn't switch gaits for me or slow down. So I didn't let that go on for long, just a couple of minutes. He did so some trotting in there too, LOL. We worked in the arena first and he was a total clutz and spaz the first few minutes. He knocked every pole off, trampled a cone and kicked the trot poles all out of place and sideways! Ugh. But good news. He was acting distracted, so turning him with my body wasn't working quite as well--needed to keep adding legs and reins as a backup. But then he DID trot for me--and keep trotting until I asked him to stop! And I was able to keep him trotting over some ground poles and doing some turns. And then he got into canter relatively easily and after the first try where he only made it 3/4's of the way around the arena, he cantered two or three circles in each direction--without stopping. Wow! That was an accomplishment. Now to work on a nice controlled, collected trot and slow lope--staying on the wall. Yes, someday. I did keep him on the wall better yesterday, at the trot and the canter. Man there's a lot going on for me. LOL Trying to keep my seat bones and shoulders "swinging" and then bring it down to small movements that aren't visible, and then keeping the pressure on Strider the whole time, and extra pressure on the outside leg, while bearing down on the inside seat bone to keep him near the wall--and KEEP doing that at corners and over poles and stuff--while all the other stuff, keeping heels down, hands quiet and reins in the right position. And paying somewhat attention to what's going on around me as Strider has a tendency to cut corners and make some sudden turns--which is how the cone got trampled. We also do lots of walking over a cavaletti and another pole at th esame height--which he knocked down the first try yesterday. LOL
So then we went outside for a "cooldown" walk. outside, around the property. Well, good news, the property has some long, low-grade-ish hills. Great for walking up and down to strengthen his back. But not so good for cooling out, as it was a lot of work for him with the soft vegetation and soft--ish ground, plus some snow. So we rode outside for about 15 minutes or so. He stopped and didn't want to go in the direction we were headed at one point. As we in new territory and I can't see well, and not very far ahead at all, I chickened out and turned back. I know I should have pushed him forward as it was probably just a tree branch or something, but safety won out. Since I couldn't see if there was a real obstacle, or an animal or whatever, I didn't want a "scene" or an accident. It was not a good place for him to be suddenly wheeling around and bolting, and I'm still not 100% secure in that saddle. So, he got away with it this time. 
Anyway, he was wet all over when we got done--everywhere except under the saddle and his actual rump. But neck, chest, entire belly, shoulders and lower hindquarters all damp, or wet in the case of the belly. I did use the cooler and that helped with all the areas it had contact with. I wish I had one that was like a body sleeve and would hug him from ears to tail and cover the belly as well. LOL I used a microfiber towel on the chest and belly--LOTS of rubbing. And then a blow dryer. Yes! The barn owner actually has one hooked up already! I only used it for spot work under the front legs mostly and the chest. It worked great. Much faster drying time. I think I had him completely dried out in a half hour. But it ws a lot of constant work. Welcome to Winter riding.


----------



## Animalia

Had a good, but maybe shorter ride on Monday. I really didn't want him to get over sweaty because my husband had to be home at a certain time and it would have been hard to get Strider dried off in the time I would have. 
Thank goodness he was in a more even mood and when I let him loose for free lunging he didn't take off and act like a crazy man. He was so well-behaved for the lunging! I love that can do this without a lunge line and without a round pen. I make him do all the transitions, starting with walk and then trot, then switch directions walk, trot and then canter, switch directions again, canter again, back to trot on both sides and then ending with walk and a join-up at the end. 

So, since he didn't do all the crazy running and bucking, and I rode for barely a half hour of our usual stuff, he was only mildly wet under the front legs and chest. Dried quickly. 
And we are doing really well! It seems ridiculous that I'm so excited about trotting! But we are totting continuously now--staying much better along the walls, less constant pressure is needed to keep him trotting and i'm getting him to keep trotting more often over poles and through figure 8's and around cones. Not great yet, but much better. About 50%, whereas last year it was a dismal 10% or so. 
And our cantering is improving by leaps and bounds too. We are both doing better. I'm riding better and "feeling" it better and he's more supple due to exercises and better saddle fit and finally being used to me as a rider. (I think anyway). I know this is such mundane stuff and seems so beginner, especially to those of you that are lifelong horse owners, riders, trainers, etc. But Strider is difficult! So i'm feeling a sense of accomplishment at making him ride more like a normal horse. LOL 
I'm doing everything I can right now to strengthen his back and keep muscle on him. But I'm afraid that our trotting is still a litle strung out maybe. When his owner trots him (perfectly) he's always so nicely collected and round--which builds muscle in his back. Not sure I'm there yet. i keep doing the "bump" with the reins that she talks about, but I don't know if it's working. I think I need to have my husband video us for a few minutes, so I can see what he looks like. 
Oh and I realized one reason Strider likes obstacles and doing "courses". So we are doing some cavalettis and poles to improve back strength--just walking over. And he's SUCH a clutz and is constantly knocking them down or tripping. So we go slow, I tell him to "step" and when we clear on--I praise him and pat him "good boy!". Well, last time, then that's all he wanted to do was walk over the poles. LOL He kept steering over there and became obstinant about doing anything else or just going on the outside of the arena. So he DOES listen to me under saddle and he does care about praise. Sometimes he just seems so zoned out and like he could care less about anything except being done working. So, NOW I am going to try uber praise for other things, like trotting over poles without slowing, cantering, etc. Or maybe he was just having a good day. We'll see. 
Honestly, part of my gameplan here is to get better and better as a rider so that when Strider is too old to lease anymore, I might be able to ride one of the owner's younger, less beginner horses. She has the baby who won't be broke to ride for 3 years yet, another baby on the way, an 8 year old and in a few years, she may acquire other riding horses since she likes to have extra horses for trail rides, for friends who aren't always great riders. LOL

I have the new seat saver on order--but it's backordered, so won't be here until the end of the month or early January.


----------



## knightrider

Animalia said:


> I know this is such mundane stuff and seems so beginner, especially to those of you that are lifelong horse owners, riders, trainers, etc


Although I am one of those lifelong horse owners and trainers, it gives me great pleasure to read about your successes. I love to see people challenge themselves and succeed. So, please, keep posting. Many of us don't see it as mundane. We see it as progress and celebrate it!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, not at all. I am most interested in people like me who really need and work hard to be horsemen. Or women. Whatever. But your journal is great because you persevere. We all have challenges when it comes to spending time with horses, I like to follow people who rise to the challenge.


----------



## Animalia

Thank you for the kinds words and encouragement and for reading my journal! I've realized that if I had a different horse, this arena work wouldn't be such a challenge. But then I also wouldn't have grown as a rider very much. Just sitting there on a push button horse who does everything right without being "made to" wouldn't be helping me. It would be a nice break once in a while though! LOL I just never did much arena work until this late stage of my riding life. It was always trails and rugged riding through acres of property. Lessons as a kid, of course were all arena, and a couple times riding on a relative's property in an indoor arena, just for fun--but the horse was a push button horse. 
So, enter Strider and his owner and I'm learning a ton about performance and getting a horse to do certain things--like stay at a darned trot and stay along the wall. And to canter and keep cantering. It seems SO basic to me, when I see other people doing it so perfectly with their horses. But those are different horses, different riders, different issues. I was so embarrassed at that clinic--"yea, I've been riding for 30 years--but I don't know how to do anything apparently!" LOL

My husband asked me the other day if my recent success is all due to that clinic. Well, yes and no. If had taken that clinic two years ago, I might be riding better sooner. But might still have problems with Strider. I think it's been 50% or more getting to know him, earning his trust and respect, learning to trust HIM know his idiosyncrasies, putting tons of hours on him, in the arena and the trails. Then another percentage is the new tack--new saddle and no bit. He is moving SO much better since we got rid of the old saddle. I think it was bothering and hampering him for a long time. And the rest--maybe 40% is the clinic--which just gave me those little tweaks that seem to have made all the difference. 

So.....enter yesterday! What a freaking awesome ride! I used my bumper spurs for the first time yesterday. I was a little nervous since he's never been ridden with any kind of spurs--but these are literally just a smooth metal ridge--just more firm then my rubbery English riding boots. 
So I started out free lunging him and again he was just perfect for me. It's an incredible feeling to stand in the middle of an arena and be in control of a loose horse doing what you ask from far away. I'll never get sick of that! 
We did all his exercises too. I am now up to doing 10 of each--belly lifts and pelvic tilts. And he's a champ at the shoulder circling. He's still a total clutz walking over low poles and trotting over ground poles. I'm hoping that will get better as he gets more muscle in back and tummy? 

For everything else he was really great! We trotted easily and KEPT TROTTING! And I worked on turning him with very little rein or leg aid--at the trot and it's finally working, most of the time. We circled, we turned we went through cones and over poles--at the trot! He did lose the trot a couple of times, but we just did it again. And he gave me such a great canter--first time every time and kept going for the most part. He did lost the canter at the end of one lap around the arena a couple of times--but I think that was him anticipating--because we often stopped after one round--I was lucky to keep him going for that long usually! Once he figured out that wasn't the plan, he just kept going in his beautiful canter. And we stayed more or less along the wall. That still needs some work at the canter, but it's much better. The bumper spurs were fantastic. I barely had to touch him. I hope he doesn't get de-sensitized to them over time. I never had to use the crop once. I think he might have been good without the spurs too--but they were great aid to me. When I don't have to keep kicking him, I am able to focus better on my seat and steering. So they are going to be a great addition to my riding. 
My husband came into the barn looking for my phone at one point, and I was pretty much just starting to walk him out and do some patterns before being done. I wanted to show him how we were doing. Normally, towards the end of a ride--you can't blast Strider off his butt to trot or canter. When he's done, he's DONE. Not so yesterday! He kept responding to trot and canter, even after a break. I was so exhilarated! And the best part?? Strider was totally DRY when we got done! I think those first 3 rides he must have been having some anxiety and excitement about the new place and new horses. And that mare that was infatuated with him and screamed for him constantly has finally settled down and is leaving him alone--which seems to have him more peaceful too. 

I came home just so full of happiness and endorphins! I was trotting and cantering until I was out of breath and sweaty! What a great workout for both of us! And then I had a great lunch and I was just feeling so good. It was the type of feeling you WANT to have at big events--holidays, birthdays, etc. But it was just a normal day! Those are the best.


----------



## Animalia

Another good ride on Strider on Tuesday. I had my husband take some video footage, so I could see how Strider looks--well me too. I look like a hot mess, even though I feel good while riding. I still have a little too much room in this saddle until I get my new seat saver in and I look all jiggly. LOL And Strider is all strung out at the trot, at the trot especially. While this is keeping him "fit" aerobically, it's doing nothing for his back. I also need to keep my hands lower I think. 
Anyway, I'm becoming obsessed with collection. He doesn't like to do it on his own because it's work--but his back needs it. I wouldn't make him ride like that al the time, but for part of our arena workout it would be great. I just don't have a clue how to get him there. The "bump" that his owner talks about doesn't do anything when I try it--except slow him down. LOL Not what I'm looking for!  
So, more to work on. Meanwhile, I continue to be happy with our riding "ease" lately. I can trot several minutes without stopping--or with just a little urging if he slows. And he's holding canter very well too--and not cutting corners so badly on me either. Yay! 

He got a little Christmas present--peppermint horse treats! So much better for him than candy canes, which is what my co-leaser was feeding him all Winter last year! Got an English girth--hopefully the right one--had to pick it up while the owner was gone and she forgot to leave one out for me--so I hope the one I took fits him. So I'm going to start girding my loins for riding in the English saddle! I think I'm ready. That first canter will probably have to be an act of sheer teeth gritting bravado--and then I'll probably be over it--hopefully!  

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## whisperbaby22

What a lovely photo! Merry Cristmas


----------



## PoptartShop

Such a cute photo!!


----------



## Animalia

Happy New Year everyone! 
I had a fantastic ride yesterday after a week and a half off! Two milestones accomplished! First, the barn owner was around yesterday and was just lunging her horse so I asked her if she could help me figure out how to get Strider collected. She is not a professional rider or anything, but she does ride only English, and jumps and still takes lessons, so I figured she would know more than I did. LOL Well, as usual, it was just a simple tweak. Well, yea, "simple" in what has to be done, but NOT simple to execute. But I did it!! She was able to tell me from the ground what she saw and what I should tweak and then she helped me "remember" and realize that I really am, in a nutshell, telling the horse to move forward with my legs and holding him back with the reins. It seems a little cruel honestly, but I know if I can ride like this for a t least a few minutes of our sessions it will help get him stronger and protect his back more. So he may not like it, but I didn't like my morning walk this morning in very cold temps, feeling tired and sore either! We all have to exercise and do stuff we don't want to do to keep ourselves in shape, and Strider is no different. He and I are both in physical therapy right now!  
I only managed to get him there a few seconds the first few tries, but then later I did get him going in a "mostly" collected trot all around the arena a couple times--it wasn't perfect, but it was good enough that my husband could even tell the difference in how it looked! That's saying something. 

So, after tackling that milestone and doing our regular workout--I changed saddles and put my wispy little AP English saddle on. Haven't been in it for almost a year. It was nerve-wracking. That thing is so flat. It feels like I'm riding bareback--but not as secure! LOL But I've got a lot better strength and balance now, and sticky breeches so I got used to it pretty quick. And I screwed up all my courage and remembered I could actually RIDE now and I cantered in the darn thing! As I suspected, I was fine. I just had to get over that initial hurdle and mind block of actually DOING it. Once I was cantering I was really fine. I mean, if he tripped or spooked it would have been more scary than in the Western saddle, but otherwise, I felt fine. And I did it a few times, just to cement it in my muscle memory. Would I still like a dressage saddle instead--you betcha! But if I can get comfortable in this saddle, I feel it will make me a more confident and comfortable rider. And my biggest problem with it now is mounting. There is just nothing there to hold onto and I feel like I'm going to launch myself off the other side when I get on.  It's very daunting. Getting off is a little better. 
Oh, and I kept losing my stirrups for some reason--ending up with my foot all the way through the stirrup. Don't know what that's about--the stirrups are for sure not too long--riding in a hunt seat with the slightly shorter stirrups. 

So, I also realized yesterday that my riding boots are scratching the heck out of the Western saddle, same as with Strider's show saddle. I don't remember this being a problem with the old saddle. And I don't know what to do about it. I think it's the stitching around the panel on the inside shaft of the boot. They are Ovation Highlander Winter boots. Neoprene shaft and fauz leather. Cheaper boot ($90 right now) but about the only tall boot I can wear because my calves and ankles are SO narrow everything else flops around on my leg and won't sit snug. I'm going into my 4th Winter with them and I need new ones. The back of the ankle on the left side is cracked open, so they won't be waterproof for long. Another outstanding feature of these boots is they are 100% waterproof . So hiking through calf high snow, or walking through muddy puddles my feet never get wet at all. But, need to find something to cover that stitching when I ride. I'm thinking black electrical tape maybe? I also prefer tall boots. All the paddock boots I tried made my ankles cold and hurt the back of my heels (heel spurs stick out a bit) and I have such skinny ankles they look ridiculous with my leggings. 

These are the boots: Any suggestions? There are a couple other neoprene boots in this style on the market, but they all have that panel.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yikes! Half chaps? Cut the toe out of diabetic socks and pull them over the boots? This is going to take some figurin', you don't want to scratch these saddles!


----------



## Animalia

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yikes! Half chaps? Cut the toe out of diabetic socks and pull them over the boots? This is going to take some figurin', you don't want to scratch these saddles!


I like the sock idea! I have some that would probably work. I hat though leg warmers too, but that would be too thick for me. Have to ask my engineer husband if he can think of anything better or more permament. I ordered the one other pair of boots on the market that is similar to these. If those fit and the zippers work (they have a zipper problem according to reviews) I'll see if the stitching around that patch is any smoother. Otherwise, I'll have to order the same ones and do a fix.


----------



## Animalia

Well, I rode on Monday and it's a good thing I had a good ride. Cause by Monday night night I was sick and by Tuesday morning I tested positive for Covid. Sigh. Me and my husband both. He was sick 2 or 3 days before me. Yesterday I felt monstrous, I was in so much pain I didn't want to be conscious. But aspirin and hemp oil and lots of rest helped. Today I got up 50% better, although now I'm getting some more respiratory issues--minor cough, some congestion in head and chest. But less pain. I have to stay quarantined through Saturday and I'm hoping I'll be well enough to ride Strider by Monday--even if it's just a sloppy ride--for both of our sakes. so we can stay in shape. He continues to have a saggy belly. It's a problem because I'm only there twice a week. My co-leaser has only seen him once in the 5 weeks he's been at the boarding barn. The plan was to have him do these exercises at least four times per week--even if she doesn't ride him. So, we'll see. She said she's going out on Thursday night. 

Anyway, I just rode in the Western saddle cause it was so nice out I wanted to explore outside a little more and Strider LOVES to be outside exploring. So we did our arena riding first and then went outside. Found a few trails behind the property but there was still some slightly ice puddles back there, so I didn't go far. Also did some road riding. It's a strange neighborhood for riding. It looks like a residential suburb, except there this farm off on a corner. It's truly an idyllic and ideal situation for a horse property if you don't want to be so isolated. 
I was having a really good ride in the arena too, practicing (or trying to do at all) two-point while cantering. And more collection work. It's harder in the Western saddle. We were doing it--but very choppy, in and out and it's a TON of work for me. My legs were just quivering. And I was able to move in and out of two-point on the fly, at the canter, without feeling out of balance or scared. It was fun. 
And then I got off and saw that the saddle was scratched even worse by my boots! Before I left home, I put clear plastic packing tape over the boot panels and the stitching. Apparently, plastic is the problem--because it scuffed it even worse. 
So, the new boots I ordered are terrible, they have to go back. Because I can't afford tall English boots in real leather, I'm going to order another pair of the boots I have, that are busted in the heel, and just try covering them with cut off socks or leg warmers or something, while riding. I'm a little worried about the sticky factor in the saddle. The sock may be slippery.. If I had an old pair of riding breeches with the silicone on the legs I could use that, may try to re-create that somehow. Also, I will ride in my English saddle more for a while until I get this figured out. 
I have searched and searched and can't find any instance of this happening to other people, and it's happened on two different saddles for me.


----------

